# Hawtest 40+ year old actress on TV



## Steveknj

I say, Andrea Roth of Rescue Me!!

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0744776/


----------



## Sparty99

Just looked up Elizabeth Mitchell from Lost, but she's only 39 (39 today, to be exact). In a year, she'll take the title.


----------



## aindik

Emily Procter turned 40 on October 8, 2008.


----------



## Amnesia

Pauley Perrette is 40.
Mary-Louise Parker is 44.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Connie Britton just turned 42. She's the best thing about Friday Night Lights.


----------



## lambertman

is Lisa Edelstein still in the running or has this season's hairdo done her in?


----------



## dilbert27

Amnesia said:


> Pauley Perrette is 40.
> Mary-Louise Parker is 44.


These are 2 are my Favorites especially Pauley!


----------



## Sparty99

aindik said:


> Emily Procter turned 40 on October 8, 2008.


I had no idea. She's definitely the winner to me.


----------



## jay_man2

aindik said:


> Emily Procter turned 40 on October 8, 2008.


I just hate seeing her make google-eyes at Delko, though.


----------



## aindik

DevdogAZ said:


> Connie Britton just turned 42. She's the best thing about Friday Night Lights.


I think I want to change my vote.


----------



## uncdrew

I share all previous opinions except those of Amnesia and dilbert27.


----------



## Graymalkin

When it comes to TV, Connie Britton FTW.

But Emily Procter now gets moved up the list to #2, ahead of Marcia Cross.

In other media, of course, there's no one to compare to Diane Lane -- but I think most of you already know me well enough to know that.


----------



## VegasVic

Catherine Zeta-Jones turns 40 later this year.


----------



## dilbert27

Got to add Jennifer Aniston to my list for I find her very HOT!

http://men.style.com/slideshows/mens/standalone/gq/feature/010109/jennifer-aniston/00007f.jpg


----------



## aindik

VegasVic said:


> Catherine Zeta-Jones turns 40 later this year.





dilbert27 said:


> Got to add Jennifer Aniston to my list for I find her very HOT!


Neither is an "actress on TV." One used to be, but before she turned 40. Unless you count their appearances as the subject of news stories or other appearances where they are not acting.


----------



## dilbert27

aindik said:


> Neither is an "actress on TV." One used to be, but before she turned 40. Unless you count their appearances as the subject of news stories or other appearances where they are not acting.


Jennifer was on an episode of 30 Rock earlier this year so I count that as acting on TV.


----------



## DougF

Mariska Hargitay


----------



## BriGuy20

Courtney Cox is still looking good. 45 this June. She's not really on TV anymore since they cancelled Dirt (unless she's in that house fixer show she exec produced).

Would have to say my favorite would be Connie Britton.


----------



## aindik

DougF said:


> Mariska Hargitay


She's definitely hot, but only when she's not on her show.


----------



## ElJay

Mary-Louise Parker


----------



## BriGuy20

EDIT: No L&O female DAs over 40 except Jill Hennessy


----------



## NatasNJ

Steveknj said:


> I say, Andrea Roth of Rescue Me!!
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0744776/


Roth is MUCH hotter than the crude these other people are posting. Good taste...


----------



## Amnesia

dilbert27 said:


> Jennifer was on an episode of 30 Rock earlier this year so I count that as acting on TV.


Under that definition, then Vanessa Marcil should be added to the list (she guest starred on _Without a Trace_ recently)


----------



## BriGuy20

Does syndication count? Aren't they syndicating Las Vegas on TNT or somewhere?


----------



## GaryGnu

Julia Louis Dreyfus

(nearly 50, BTW)


----------



## aindik

BriGuy20 said:


> Does syndication count? Aren't they syndicating Las Vegas on TNT or somewhere?


If she wasn't 40 or over when they filmed the thing you think she's hot in, then it doesn't count.


----------



## DevdogAZ

GaryGnu said:


> Julia Louis Dreyfus
> 
> (nearly 50, BTW)


Really? You think she's hot?


aindik said:


> If she wasn't 40 or over when they filmed the thing you think she's hot in, then it doesn't count.


Agreed. It's not "What former TV stars used to be hot and are over 40 now?" It's "What current TV stars are over 40 and still hot?" Otherwise, we'd be bringing up people like Catherine Bach from Dukes of Hazzard, or Heather Thomas from The Fall Guy.


----------



## MikeAndrews

If you like them skinny, Gabrielle Anwar  on Burn Notice. :up:

If you like them 50+ and not so skinny, Sharon Gless on Burn Notice. _(ducking)_


----------



## Graymalkin

Ms. Roth is quite attractive, but doesn't send me over the moon like Connie Britton does. So there. Neener neener.


----------



## BriGuy20

aindik said:


> If she wasn't 40 or over when they filmed the thing you think she's hot in, then it doesn't count.


Fair enough.


----------



## dilbert27

Emily Procter - 40


----------



## Steveknj

DevdogAZ said:


> Really? You think she's hot?
> 
> Agreed. It's not "What former TV stars used to be hot and are over 40 now?" It's "What current TV stars are over 40 and still hot?" Otherwise, we'd be bringing up people like Catherine Bach from Dukes of Hazzard, or Heather Thomas from The Fall Guy.


Since I'm the OP, I really didn't specify CURRENT. But yeah, that was my intention. And it should be a current cast member, not a "guest star" like Jen Anniston. The show has to be on first run currently or in the next wave of new shows (a la Rescue Me).

So Connie Britton counts, Courtney Cox, doesn't

My OP, my rules


----------



## MickeS

DevdogAZ said:


> Really? You think [Julia Louis-Dreyfus]'s hot?


I would have said "No" before "Old Christine", but yeah, she's hot on that show.


----------



## aindik

MickeS said:


> I would have said "No" before "Old Christine", but yeah, she's hot on that show.


Agreed. She was not hot on Seinfeld. She's hot now.


----------



## Alfer

Dana Delaney on Housewives isn't too bad...heck Nicolette still has a smokin bod for her age.


----------



## aindik

Alfer said:


> Dana Delaney on Housewives isn't too bad...heck Nicolette still has a smokin bod for her age.


Nicolette's a good pick. I'd go with both Marcia Cross and Teri Hatcher over Dana Delaney.


----------



## Ment

I think Paula Marshall - 44 of 'Gary Unmarried' and 'Californication' is hawt.


----------



## Steveknj

Ment said:


> I think Paula Marshall - 44 of 'Gary Unmarried' and 'Californication' is hawt.


I think Paula Marshall would be my #2


----------



## Steveknj

aindik said:


> Nicolette's a good pick. I'd go with both Marcia Cross and Teri Hatcher over Dana Delaney.


I don't find Marcia Cross hot at all, and Teri Hatcher hasn't aged well (I just saw the Seinfeld episode recently with Teri ..they're real..and their spectacular!...and she was definitely hot there!!) Dana was also very hot younger, she's ok now. Nicolette's body is amazing, but...her face shows some age.

Just my opinion...ymmv


----------



## aindik

dilbert27 said:


> Jennifer was on an episode of 30 Rock earlier this year so I count that as acting on TV.


It was this season, but last year. She wasn't yet 40 when that aired. (And, obviously, not 40 when it filmed, either).


----------



## billypritchard

Connie Britton and Aimee Teegarden of FNL are the Mother/Daughter pair of the moment. LG/AB of Gilmore Girls used to wear the crown.


----------



## ihatecable

not exactly an actress but my money is on the Bowflex Grandma!


----------



## Revolutionary

I can't believe Connie Britton and Gabriel Anwar are over 40. Does that mean I'm getting old?

CB = haaawwwt.  (GA = Skeletor) 

Another I've not seen mentioned: Kate Walsh (41)


----------



## BobB

If I were into blondes I might say Emily Procter, but since I'm not I gotta go with Mary Louise Parker, with Dana Delaney as a runner-up - but only 'cause I still have fond memories of her full-frontal scene in the otherwise forgettable Exit to Eden. Of course, she was only 38 then, she's 53 now.


----------



## aindik

Mary McCormack turned 40 last month. We haven't officially seen her on TV over 40 yet, but we will in about a month.

Kristen Chenoweth turned 40 last July.


----------



## bruinfan

marg helgenberger for the over 50 club


----------



## Revolutionary

I was JUST going to post Kristen Chenoweth. Pushing Daisies only got cancelled this season, so I say it counts. And she is damn foyn.

Ditto for Maura Tierney.


----------



## Trent Bates

Ment said:


> I think Paula Marshall - 44 of 'Gary Unmarried' and 'Californication' is hawt.


+1 !


----------



## jradford

Amnesia said:


> Pauley Perrette is 40.
> Mary-Louise Parker is 44.





dilbert27 said:


> These are 2 are my Favorites especially Pauley!


MLP, sure. Pauley? I don't get it. At all.



netringer said:


> If you like them skinny, Gabrielle Anwar  on Burn Notice. :up:


IMDB has GA born in 1970. Not 40.



Revolutionary said:


> I can't believe Connie Britton and Gabriel Anwar are over 40. Does that mean I'm getting old?
> 
> CB = haaawwwt.  (GA = Skeletor)
> 
> Another I've not seen mentioned: Kate Walsh (41)


GA is way too skinny. Skinny enough to make me cringe when she's on screen.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Ment said:


> I think Paula Marshall - 44 of 'Gary Unmarried' and 'Californication' is hawt.


+1 Of those mentioned in this thread so far, she'd be my #2 behind Connie Britton.


Steveknj said:


> I don't find Marcia Cross hot at all, and Teri Hatcher hasn't aged well (I just saw the Seinfeld episode recently with Teri ..they're real..and their spectacular!...and she was definitely hot there!!) Dana was also very hot younger, she's ok now. Nicolette's body is amazing, but...her face shows some age.
> 
> Just my opinion...ymmv


Funny you mention that. Just the other day, my wife was watching DH and there was a scene between Teri Hatcher's character and her ex-husband, where he made a comment about her small chest or needing enhancement or something. I thought it was ironic that she was the same one who only a decade ago was considered "spectacular."


----------



## Graymalkin

Kate Walsh :up:

Mary Louise Parker :up:

Dana Delaney used to be :up: :up: but not anymore.


----------



## VegasVic

aindik said:


> Neither is an "actress on TV." One used to be, but before she turned 40. Unless you count their appearances as the subject of news stories or other appearances where they are not acting.


Actually CZJ has been on a number of TV shows and TV movies. Granted she wasn't over 40 in those shows but hey I'm glad the forum police are here to keep us in line.


----------



## Bob_Newhart

Leah Remini


----------



## Ment

Bob_Newhart said:


> Leah Remini


She qualifies in 2010. Plus she's fat not hawt..


----------



## Ment

Ooh another candidate, Melora Hardin - 41 plays Jan 'The Office'


----------



## Jeeters

Lucy Lawless, 40 - BSG

Kate Walsh, 41 - Private Practice / Grey's Anatomy

Lori Loughlin, 44 - The new 90210 series

Jeanne Tripplehorn, 45 - HBO's Big Love

Jennifer Beals, 45 - L Word


----------



## smak

aindik said:


> Agreed. She was not hot on Seinfeld. She's hot now.


I think it's: Hot on SNL, hot on early days Seinfeld. Not hot on later days Seinfeld, back to hot on Old Chrstine.

What happened to her in those middle-end Seinfeld years I'll never know.

-smak-


----------



## smak

Graymalkin said:


> Kate Walsh :up:
> 
> Mary Louise Parker :up:
> 
> Dana Delaney used to be :up: :up: but not anymore.


I think Kate Walsh is very hot, but they screw her up about 1/2 the time on Private/Gray's.

They pile on the makeup and do the hair all dumb, and she looks half as good.

-smak-


----------



## DevdogAZ

smak said:


> I think Kate Walsh is very hot, but they screw her up about 1/2 the time on Private/Gray's.
> 
> They pile on the makeup and do the hair all dumb, and she looks half as good.
> 
> -smak-


But she looks great in the Cadillac commercial.


----------



## jr461

Cheryl Hines - 43
Lauren Graham - 42
Salma Hayek - 42 (recurring role on 30 Rock)


----------



## Amnesia

Ment said:


> Plus she's fat not hawt...


Don't you mean "fawt"?


----------



## justen_m

jr461 said:


> Cheryl Hines - 43


+1000 :up: 
I've had a crush on her since the first time I saw her on some celebrity poker show. She is so gorgeous. I can't wait to see the new series she stars in. I normally don't watch sitcoms, but _In the Motherhood_ will be added to my season pass list. Somehow I don't think I am their target demo. I'll also put _Parks and Recreation_ on the list, because that just looks fun. [no cheryl hines, but i think there are 40+ babes?]


----------



## Fleegle

This thread is SERIOUSLY deficient in pictures.


----------



## justen_m

Cheryl Hines.


----------



## berkchops516

+1 on MLP


----------



## Graymalkin

Alas, Lauren Graham is not starring in any current TV shows. If she was, she'd be my #2.

Lori Laughlin, however, is also on my short list, along with Connie, Emily, Marcia, and Kate.


----------



## jsmeeker

Amnesia said:


> Pauley Perrette is 40.
> Mary-Louise Parker is 44.


MLP might get my vote. Totally dug her as a recurring character on The West Wing.


----------



## MickeS

Lori Loughlin is a good candidate for sure. Didn't know she was in a current show. I only watched the pilot of 90210 and forgot about it. Might have to catch up.


----------



## jsmeeker

ohhhh

Lori Laughlin.. YEAH baby... on the new 90210... 

Haven't seen Lauren Grahm recently. if she still looks hawt like she did during GG, then she might edge out MLP.


----------



## cherry ghost

If only Christa Miller had aged better.


----------



## jradford

smak said:


> I think it's: Hot on SNL, hot on early days Seinfeld. Not hot on later days Seinfeld, back to hot on Old Chrstine.
> 
> What happened to her in those middle-end Seinfeld years I'll never know.
> 
> -smak-


Really? Early Seinfeld? Um, no. She was very plain in early Seinfeld. Mid to later Seinfeld was MUCH better. I have no idea when she would have gone from Hot to Not Hot chronologically on Seinfeld.

Lori Laughlin was the ace in the hole. She might be my #1.


----------



## alpacaboy

Lori Loughlin is of course still hawt, but I liked her better in Summerland (already 40+, and an excuse for a bikini every week).

I like Emily Proctor too, but it seems a crime to neglect mentioning her co-star Eva LaRue, who will turn 43 this year.


----------



## Uncle Briggs

Mary Louise Parker


----------



## Graymalkin




----------



## Graymalkin




----------



## Graymalkin




----------



## Graymalkin

There. Happy now?


----------



## Fleegle

Much better!


----------



## Graymalkin

Not finding a photo of Kate Walsh that I really like.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Here's my list:

Connie Britton










Lori Loughlin










Kate Walsh










I was gonna put Paula Marshall on the list, but looking at her pics after searching for these other three, she just doesn't measure up (but don't get me wrong, I wouldn't kick her out of bed  ).


----------



## teknikel

Vanessa Williams


----------



## MikeAndrews

Uncle Briggs said:


> Mary Louise Parker





Graymalkin said:


>


"She's got Betty Rubble eyes..""


----------



## alpacaboy

Steveknj said:


> I don't find Marcia Cross hot at all


----------



## appleye1

Steveknj said:


> I say, Andrea Roth of Rescue Me!!
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0744776/


I say Callie Thorne (Sheila) of Rescue Me!! (She's 40 in November - that's close enough. )


----------



## Shakhari

jsmeeker said:


> Haven't seen Lauren Grahm recently. if she still looks hawt like she did during GG, then she might edge out MLP.


I think she has a pilot or development project in the works ... might see her again soon.


----------



## Graymalkin

alpacaboy said:


>


This is the DH scene that earned Marcia Cross a permanent place in my Top 10 Over 40. 

The pearls make it perfect.


----------



## philw1776

Hellen Mirren


----------



## Graymalkin

I think Helen qualifies for the Hawtest 60+ Actress list.


----------



## Bob_Newhart

justen_m said:


> Cheryl Hines.


I think she's hot but her face looks too skull-like with her big teeth and jaw.


----------



## Bulldog7

Graymalkin said:


> This is the DH scene that earned Marcia Cross a permanent place in my Top 10 Over 40.
> 
> The pearls make it perfect.


+10!!! Works for me!!!


----------



## aindik

Bob_Newhart said:


> I think she's hot but her face looks too skull-like with her big teeth and jaw.


New and Improved Joker Products!


----------



## justen_m

how do i put bob newhart on ignore?
mods, please erase that post.


----------



## Delta13

Wow, Ron Perlman in a dress and a wig. It doesn't help, and according to the OP he doesn't qualify. 

Going with Mary McCormack myself.


----------



## Bettamojo5

Looks like Valerie Bertinelli has got back in shape for her 49th birthday. Check out the bikini photos in the upcoming People.
















Not a regular on TV anymore so I may be breaking the rules, but she does look good at the moment IMHO.


----------



## bengalfreak

Jeeters said:


> Jeanne Tripplehorn, 45 - HBO's Big Love


Jeanne Tripplehorn looks terrible every time they show her in anything the slightest bit revealing on BL. I remember that bod from Basic Instinct and just sigh.


----------



## Graymalkin

As far as I'm concerned, there's absolutely no need, ever, to justify showing those photos of Valerie Bertinelli in a bikini.


----------



## rambler

nm


----------



## gossamer88

jr461 said:


> Cheryl Hines - 43
> Lauren Graham - 42
> Salma Hayek - 42 (recurring role on 30 Rock)


Salma Hayek +100
Cheryl Hines 100


----------



## alpacaboy

Graymalkin said:


> Not finding a photo of Kate Walsh that I really like.


She's attractive, but I didn't really understand what the big deal was until the Jimmy Kimmel appearance:


----------



## andyw715

GaryGnu said:


> Julia Louis Dreyfus
> 
> (nearly 50, BTW)


Not hot, esp how she is portrayed on that new train wreck show "in the motherhood".

I can see her and that bad show being canceled soon, if it isn't already.


----------



## Steveknj

Jeeters said:


> Jeanne Tripplehorn, 45 - HBO's Big Love


Another used to be hot, not any longer. I remember her in that Tom Cruise movie based on the Grisham book. She was hot there.


----------



## photoshopgrl




----------



## Revolutionary

Graymalkin said:


>


I'm shocked this woman is 40. She must have been born 40 years ago, then cryogenically preserved for 10, maybe 11 years, then unfrozen so she could be on CSI Miami.


----------



## Revolutionary

photoshopgrl said:


>


Now that's what I'm talking about.


----------



## Steveknj

alpacaboy said:


>


Still don't, reasonable body, her face just doesn't do it for me. But that's me. I respect your opinion though.


----------



## aindik

Revolutionary said:


> I'm shocked this woman is 40. She must have been born 40 years ago, then cryogenically preserved for 10, maybe 11 years, then unfrozen so she could be on CSI Miami.


She's 40 now. We don't know how old she was when that picture was taken.

Still, pretty amazing.


----------



## Graymalkin

aindik said:


> She's 40 now. We don't know how old she was when that picture was taken.
> 
> Still, pretty amazing.


She still looks like that. Looking at her and Eva La Rue, laughing at Caruso's mannerisms, and enjoying the gorgeous HD scenery are the only reasons I watch that show.


----------



## tewcewl

andyw715 said:


> Not hot, esp how she is portrayed on that new train wreck show "in the motherhood".
> 
> I can see her and that bad show being canceled soon, if it isn't already.


Julia Louis-Dreyfus isn't on "Motherhood." Are you thinking of someone else?


----------



## tewcewl

justen_m said:


> how do i put bob newhart on ignore?
> mods, please erase that post.


LOL, why? It was hilarious and very apt. Cheryl Hines is attractive, but her face is definitely skull-ish.


----------



## BrandonRe

tewcewl said:


> Julia Louis-Dreyfus isn't on "Motherhood." Are you thinking of someone else?


I believe that would be Megan Mullally (played Karen on Will and Grace). Who I would count in this category, though not necessarily in her Karen character.


----------



## Howie

Spin City reruns are still showing, so I'll say Heather Locklear.


----------



## jsmeeker

tossing in a vote for Jami Gertz. (is that show she is on still running? I just happened to stumble upon a re-run on my TV, so that's why I came here to post)


----------



## Howie

Good call. I love Jamie Gertz.


----------



## tivogurl

Kim Delaney - 50
Sela Ward - 52
Gina Bellman - 42


----------



## fmowry

Angella Basset looks pretty good on ER.


----------



## gossamer88

Forgot about Gina Gershon.


----------



## andyw715

tewcewl said:


> Julia Louis-Dreyfus isn't on "Motherhood." Are you thinking of someone else?


my bad....i was thinking of Megan Mullally from Will and Grace.


----------



## Steveknj

Howie said:


> Spin City reruns are still showing, so I'll say Heather Locklear.


Doesn't count...but...yum!


----------



## Steveknj

fmowry said:


> Angella Basset looks pretty good on ER.


She makes my skin crawl. YMMV.


----------



## gossamer88

Steveknj said:


> Doesn't count...but...yum!


Huh? She turned 40 back in '01



Steveknj said:


> She makes my skin crawl. YMMV.


Sheesh...not my cup of tea but she's not exactly the Crypt Keeper...


----------



## Steveknj

gossamer88 said:


> Huh? She turned 40 back in '01


I was trying to keep this to current shows, or we could start including people like Mary Tyler Moore, Liz Montgomery, etc. That's another thread, hottest older woman EVER on TV.... LOL



gossamer88 said:


> Sheesh...not my cup of tea but she's not exactly the Crypt Keeper...


To me her face is VERY harsh looking. Maybe it's the character she plays on ER, who never smiles, but even in that pic, she looks harsh and angry. Makes me want to run the other way or she'll try and kill me.


----------



## Revolutionary

tivogurl said:


> Kim Delaney - 50
> Sela Ward - 52
> Gina Bellman - 42


+1 for Gina Bellman

-1 for Kim Delaney


----------



## Revolutionary

aindik said:


> She's 40 now. We don't know how old she was when that picture was taken.
> 
> Still, pretty amazing.


Yeah, I wasn't really referencing the picture so much as the actress. I've watched that show for years and never had any sense that she was older than 32 or so.

CSI Miami is stupidest of the stupid CSI series, but it is completely mesmerizing in HD.


----------



## aintnosin

Graymalkin said:


> She still looks like that. Looking at her and Eva La Rue, laughing at Caruso's mannerisms, and enjoying the gorgeous HD scenery are the only reasons I watch that show.


Don't forget that Eva La Rue is also 42.


----------



## JLucPicard

aintnosin said:


> Don't forget that Eva La Rue is also 42.


They didn't.


alpacaboy said:


> I like Emily Proctor too, but it seems a crime to neglect mentioning her co-star Eva LaRue, who will turn 43 this year.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

smak said:


> I think it's: Hot on SNL, hot on early days Seinfeld. Not hot on later days Seinfeld, back to hot on Old Chrstine.
> 
> What happened to her in those middle-end Seinfeld years I'll never know.
> 
> -smak-


It was probably during the time when she was pregnant with each of her two kids (yes, they hid two pregnancies of hers during _Seinfeld_'s 10 year run).


----------



## DreadPirateRob

As for me, Connie Britton is definitely tops. Then I'd say the first runner-ups go to Lori Loughlin and Kate Walsh.


----------



## DevdogAZ

DreadPirateRob said:


> As for me, Connie Britton is definitely tops. Then I'd say the first runner-ups go to Lori Loughlin and Kate Walsh.


This guy has great taste!

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=7169496#post7169496


----------



## DreadPirateRob

I scrolled through part of the thread, and I missed your post in the scroll. Otherwise, I would have just +1ed it.


----------



## kaszeta

I think Holly Hunter is still looking pretty good, considering she just turned 51...


----------



## MikeAndrews

DreadPirateRob said:


> It was probably during the time when she was pregnant with each of her two kids (yes, they hid two pregnancies of hers during _Seinfeld_'s 10 year run).


 Pregnancy did an amazing transformation for Mary McCormick as seen on "Celebrity Poker."


----------



## tivogurl

Connie Nielsen - 43


----------



## Amnesia

I forgot about Kathryn Morris...


----------



## mike_k

kaszeta said:


> I think Holly Hunter is still looking pretty good, considering she just turned 51...


Really? I can barely look at her - skin and bones with veins popping out everywhere....


----------



## atrac

Jeeters said:


> Lucy Lawless, 40 - BSG


Yes! And I think she looks better than ever now!



teknikel said:


> Vanessa Williams


DEFINITELY. She's absolutely stunning on Ugly Betty every single time she's on screen. Just amazing!

And I have to mention Paula Marshall....but of course she's already been mentioned several times already (and keep 'em coming!).


----------



## JLucPicard

kaszeta said:


> I think Holly Hunter is still looking pretty good, considering she just turned 51...





mike_k said:


> Really? I can barely look at her - skin and bones with veins popping out everywhere....


Holy carp, no kidding! kaszeta, have you seen her in _Saving Grace_?

Her chest looks blue because of her veins showing. Her arms look like all of her veins are on the surface and barely below her skin. And as much as they show her butt I really wish they wouldn't - not attractive. I'm not into bony, skinny butts.

I love her in that role, but she does NOT belong on ANY "hawt" list. Sorry, dude. :down: :down: :down:


----------



## Graymalkin

Can someone confirm my impression that Kathryn Morris has lost weight since her _Pensacola_ days? Especially in her face. Or is it that playing the emotionally tortured Lily Rush for so long has affected her physically?

She looks entirely different in the closing shot of her, in the rain, in the opening credits, which is from the pilot episode of "Cold Case."

She hasn't gotten as thin as Holly Hunter -- I don't think anyone can, really -- but she definitely doesn't look the same.


----------



## jeff125va

Graymalkin said:


> Can someone confirm my impression that Kathryn Morris has lost weight since her _Pensacola_ days? Especially in her face. Or is it that playing the emotionally tortured Lily Rush for so long has affected her physically?
> 
> She looks entirely different in the closing shot of her, in the rain, in the opening credits, which is from the pilot episode of "Cold Case."
> 
> She hasn't gotten as thin as Holly Hunter -- I don't think anyone can, really -- but she definitely doesn't look the same.


I thought she looked a lot better when she was in a few episodes of Mind of the Married Man. But I think it might have more to do, like you said, with the character she plays. They don't really play up her sexy side very much.


----------



## lambertman

Steveknj said:


> I was trying to keep this to current shows, or we could start including people like Mary Tyler Moore, Liz Montgomery, etc. That's another thread, hottest older woman EVER on TV.... LOL


Betty White was pretty damn hot on "Life with Elizabeth".

/hard to top Laura Petrie, though


----------



## atrac

Where's the love for Cloris Leachman? Was Jack Black really that blinded by love?


----------



## tivogurl

Graymalkin said:


> Can someone confirm my impression that Kathryn Morris has lost weight since her _Pensacola_ days? Especially in her face. Or is it that playing the emotionally tortured Lily Rush for so long has affected her physically?


I thought she's always been terribly thin. I don't recall her looking much different in Minority Report.


----------



## [NG]Owner

Catherine Bell.


----------



## jebbbz

[NG]Owner;7181701 said:


> Catherine Bell.


Much as I avoid "me, too" posts I have to agree.


----------



## DevdogAZ

I'll definitely add Catherine Bell to my list, seeing as she just turned 40 last August. But most of the pics I'm finding of her don't appear to be recent, so it's tough to know what she looks like now.


----------



## Graymalkin

Put Catherine Bell back on a TV series, and I'll put her in the top 10.


----------



## Amnesia

Graymalkin said:


> Put Catherine Bell back on a TV series, and I'll put her in the top 10.


She is one the stars of _Army Wives_.


----------



## Graymalkin

Amnesia said:


> She is one the stars of _Army Wives_.


I guess we have to include cable network series as well as broadcast ones, eh?

OK, she's back in the top 10.


----------



## BriGuy20

Was Lori Loughlin on TV recently? I could have swore I saw her in SOMETHING recently.


----------



## Graymalkin

BriGuy20 said:


> Was Lori Loughlin on TV recently? I could have swore I saw her in SOMETHING recently.


Yes, Lori plays the mom in the revived "90210" series on the CW. It was on a lengthy hiatus for a while, but is airing new episodes again.


----------



## BriGuy20

Remembered what I thought it was. Who was Purcell's wife on Damages? I thought that was Ms. Loughlin.


----------



## Jeeters

BriGuy20 said:


> Remembered what I thought it was. Who was Purcell's wife on Damages? I thought that was Ms. Loughlin.


That was Paige Turco. She's been in tons of stuff over time, but most memorable to me as Bailey's alcoholic girlfriend in Party of Five, and for a famous sexy "Special K" commercial she did early on in her career that put her on many boy's and men's radar at the time.


----------



## Graymalkin

Paige Turco:










Lori Loughlin:


----------



## BriGuy20

OK, thanks for clearing that up. Pictures make everything better, no?


----------



## sooperkool

Ming Na Wen


----------



## aindik

sooperkool said:


> Ming Na Wen


Good choice. Is she on TV currently? Last I saw her was in a guest shot on Two and a Half Men. Looks much younger than her age, though, for sure. She's 45.

She turned 40 in 2003. She was on ER until 2004.


----------



## Graymalkin

Ming Na is not on a series at this moment, but she apparently will have at least a recurring role on Stargate Universe, which begins sometime this year.


----------



## bootsy

tivogurl said:


> Kim Delaney - 50
> *Sela Ward* - 52
> Gina Bellman - 42


Sela Ward, i agree. Hope she comes back to House....


----------



## BriGuy20

Anna Gunn


----------



## mattack

Jeeters said:


> That was Paige Turco. She's been in tons of stuff over time, but most memorable to me as Bailey's alcoholic girlfriend in Party of Five


I totally remembered the name (but needed to see the face to remember her for sure). I'm guessing I know her from American Gothic.. wow that was a long time ago.


----------



## JLucPicard

Try as I might, I couldn't find a current TV show that Jill Hennessy was on, unless you count that she was on Jimmy Falon tonight. 

One I have always really liked that I haven't seen mentioned yet is Jessica Steen, though I would guess there are people who wouldn't find her worthy of 'hawt', but I do.


----------



## aintnosin

JLucPicard said:


> Try as I might, I couldn't find a current TV show that Jill Hennessy was on, unless you count that she was on Jimmy Falon tonight.
> 
> One I have always really liked that I haven't seen mentioned yet is Jessica Steen, though I would guess there are people who wouldn't find her worthy of 'hawt', but I do.


I approve of both your choices. Do _Crossing Jordan_ and _NCIS_ reruns on A&E and USA count as "being on TV?"


----------



## Bulldog7

JLucPicard said:


> Try as I might, I couldn't find a current TV show that Jill Hennessy was on, unless you count that she was on Jimmy Falon tonight.
> 
> One I have always really liked that I haven't seen mentioned yet is Jessica Steen, though I would guess there are people who wouldn't find her worthy of 'hawt', but I do.


Jessica Steen is currently in the Canadian import Flashpoint which airs Fridays at 9 pm on CBS, and yes, I believe she is worthy of this list. She was also the original Dr. Weir in the Stargate universe, but that is another thread.


----------



## JLucPicard

Bulldog7 said:


> Jessica Steen is currently in the Canadian import Flashpoint which airs Fridays at 9 pm on CBS, ...


Which is why I included her in this thread.


----------



## Bulldog7

JLucPicard said:


> Which is why I included her in this thread.


Yes you did. :up:


----------



## aintnosin

JLucPicard said:


> Try as I might, I couldn't find a current TV show that Jill Hennessy was on, unless you count that she was on Jimmy Falon tonight.


And I have to admit, Jill looks even better than she did when _Crossing Jordan_ was on.


----------



## Marco

Lipstick Jungle was cancelled but ... Kim Raver, anyone?


----------



## aindik

Marco said:


> Lipstick Jungle was cancelled but ... Kim Raver, anyone?


Will always be "Audrey Raines."

Also, just turned 40 a month ago. So, hasn't been 40 and on TV yet.


----------



## BriGuy20

aindik said:


> Will always be "Audrey Raines."
> 
> Also, just turned 40 a month ago. So, hasn't been 40 and on TV yet.


Maybe not, but I'll second the nomination for Ms. Raver.


----------



## DevdogAZ

I was never a fan of Audrey Raines and was thrilled when she was no longer on 24. Just something about her that I found far too annoying and therefore not attractive.


----------



## Jayjoans

bootsy said:


> Sela Ward, i agree. Hope she comes back to House....


All day long every day.

I've been a fan since the Sisters days, she just gets better and better.


----------



## JLucPicard

I had to review the thread to make sure she wasn't mentioned yet, then I thought, "I just HAVE to correct this injustice!"

This is just one of the reasons that I really enjoy CSI:NY.

Ladies and Gentlemen, turning 42 this Thursday, it is my pleasure to present to you....

Melina Kanakaredes!


----------



## JLucPicard

WOW, that turned out huge! Sorry!


----------



## KyleLC

JLucPicard said:


> This is just one of the reasons that I really enjoy CSI:NY.


+1 :up:


----------



## aintnosin

JLucPicard said:


> WOW, that turned out huge! Sorry!


No one ever needs to apologize for a picture of Melina.


----------



## Graymalkin

Nothing wrong at all with that lovely Greek dish.


----------



## JimSpence

Since NCIS is still on. Pauley Perrette just turned 40 last month.
Check out her photos on IMDB.
http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0005306/mediaindex

And let's not forget Mariska Hargitay (Jayne Mansfield's daughter).
http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0002127/mediaindex


----------



## Amnesia

JimSpence said:


> Since NCIS is still on. Pauley Perrette just turned 40 last month.
> Check out her photos on IMDB.
> http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0005306/mediaindex


See post #4.


----------



## Sparty99

JimSpence said:


> Since NCIS is still on. Pauley Perrette just turned 40 last month.
> Check out her photos on IMDB.
> http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0005306/mediaindex


Let me understand this...people find her attractive?!?


----------



## JimSpence

Amnesia said:


> See post #4.


Honest, I did a search on her name and it didn't show. 



Sparty99 said:


> Let me understand this...people find her attractive?!?


I guess you didn't look at ALL of the photos in that link. Also, attractiveness isn't always about physical beauty. She's perky.


----------



## Bob_Newhart

JLucPicard said:


> I had to review the thread to make sure she wasn't mentioned yet, then I thought, "I just HAVE to correct this injustice!"
> 
> This is just one of the reasons that I really enjoy CSI:NY.
> 
> Ladies and Gentlemen, turning 42 this Thursday, it is my pleasure to present to you....
> 
> Melina Kanakaredes!


I didn't really care for her in "Sex and the City" but she was okay in "Square Pegs".


----------



## JLucPicard

Bob_Newhart said:


> I didn't really care for her in "Sex and the City" but she was okay in "Square Pegs".


I hope your post is just missing a smiliey!

I don't know how old Sarah Jessica Parker is, but I do NOT find her hawt at all (ok, maybe a little in _Square Pegs_), but she couldn't even wash Melina's hair!


----------



## BriGuy20

Sparty99 said:


> Let me understand this...people find [Pauley Perrette] attractive?!?


I think some people like her for the gothy way her character dresses. Not my cup of tea, but some people like it.


----------



## fmowry

Judy Reyes was pretty hot in the bikini on Scrubs last week. Born in '67.

Frank


----------



## DevdogAZ

fmowry said:


> Judy Reyes was pretty hot in the bikini on Scrubs last week. Born in '67.
> 
> Frank


Really? I had no idea she was that old. I'm not moving her onto my list, but she's definitely not shabby.


----------



## ihatecable

*Nuff said*


----------



## DevdogAZ

If I have to look at the image properties to find out who it is, then I think that's the very definition of not 'nuff said.


----------



## Sparty99

DevdogAZ said:


> If I have to look at the image properties to find out who it is, then I think that's the very definition of not 'nuff said.


Care to share who it is? I'm lost too.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Sparty99 said:


> Care to share who it is? I'm lost too.


The file name for the first image says it's Amanda Tapping. I've heard the name, but have no idea who she is.


----------



## Amnesia

A simple IMDB search will answer that.


----------



## Graymalkin

Don't tease the laddies. 

It's Amanda Tapping, who starred in the TV series "Stargate: SG1" and is now in the SyFy series "Sanctuary."


----------



## DevdogAZ

Amnesia said:


> A simple IMDB search will answer that.


Oh, I know how to find info if I want to. I just didn't care enough to look her up.


----------



## ihatecable

Silly me, i thought if you girls where interested enough you would look at the properties. A little bit of an error, since she's Canadian I have a minor problem with her wearing the american flag, perhaps she can take her next shoot w/o the flag


----------



## Trent Bates

Oh come on! 
She's been on Stargate:SG1 for 10 straight years and Stargate:Atlantis for 2 years and now on Sanctuary. That's at least 13 years on American TV alone.

It's not like she's someone "obscure".

Next someone is going to come here and say they don't know who Leonard Nimoy is!


----------



## Sparty99

Trent Bates said:


> Oh come on!
> She's been on Stargate:SG1 for 10 straight years and Stargate:Atlantis for 2 years and now on Sanctuary. That's at least 13 years on American TV alone.
> 
> It's not like she's someone "obscure".
> 
> Next someone is going to come here and say they don't know who Leonard Nimoy is!


If you don't watch Stargate, she most definitely is obscure. The fact that two of us came in here pleading ignorance as to her identity proves her obscurity.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Trent Bates said:


> Oh come on!
> She's been on Stargate:SG1 for 10 straight years and Stargate:Atlantis for 2 years and now on Sanctuary. That's at least 13 years on American TV alone.
> 
> It's not like she's someone "obscure".
> 
> Next someone is going to come here and say they don't know who Leonard Nimoy is!


You assume that everyone watches SciFi. The only things I've ever watched on that network were BSG and Eureka. She wasn't in either of those, so I've never seen her.


----------



## aindik

DevdogAZ said:


> You assume that everyone watches SciFi. The only things I've ever watched on that network were BSG and Eureka. She wasn't in either of those, so I've never seen her.


I have never watched anything on the SciFi network other than Lost reruns. Add me to the list of having no idea who she was, both before and after I knew what her name was.


----------



## Trent Bates

Okay, you three win. I'm just shocked.

From my point of view, you don't have to have watched Sci-Fi to know who she is. But maybe I'm wrong.

To add further info, Stargate:SG1 used to be on Showtime.


----------



## jsmeeker

Trent Bates said:


> Okay, you three win. I'm just shocked.
> 
> From my point of view, you don't have to have watched Sci-Fi to know who she is. But maybe I'm wrong.
> 
> To add further info, Stargate:SG1 used to be on Showtime.


What show on Showtime? Was it really popular like the Sopranos? Was she ever a star on a major broadcast netowork show?


----------



## Amnesia

Trent Bates said:


> Next someone is going to come here and say they don't know who Leonard Nimoy is!


Is he hot?


----------



## DevdogAZ

Don't know if she's still on TV because I don't watch CSI: Miami anymore, but how about Sofia Milos?


----------



## aindik

jsmeeker said:


> Trent Bates said:
> 
> 
> 
> To add further info, Stargate:SG1 used to be on Showtime.
> 
> 
> 
> What show on Showtime?
Click to expand...

What do they call it when you respond to something without reading it first?


----------



## jsmeeker

aindik said:


> What do they call it when you respond to something without reading it first?


I guess I misread that. I knew Stargate was on SciFi and thought that there was another Showtime show he was talking about

I guess i read it as

To add further info, Stargate:SG1. [she also] used to be on Showtime.


----------



## ihatecable

I really thought most people would have regonized her due to the TIVO geek factor (yes, I consider tivo users including myself geeks), guess I was wrong. Well at anyrate I think it's kind of hard to top her


----------



## UTV2TiVo

DevdogAZ said:


> Don't know if she's still on TV because I don't watch CSI: Miami anymore, but how about Sofia Milos?


Yes!


----------



## Graymalkin

Sofia Milos was one of my original reasons (along with Emily Procter) for watching CSI: Miami. She still shows up on the series from time to time.


----------



## wmcbrine

If you don't know Samantha Carter, you don't know Jack.










But you can still agree that Amanda Tapping is hawt.


----------



## fmowry

Is the SciFi channel considered TV? Never seen her or heard of her before in my life. She looks sort of like Courtney Thorne-Smith. Hey, is she in this thread?

Frank


----------



## Bulldog7

Bob_Newhart said:


> I didn't really care for her in "Sex and the City" but she was okay in "Square Pegs".


Dude, I will hunt you down and hurt you for even trying to be funny and mentioning SJP when the goddess that is Melina is on my screen. GRRRRRR!!!!

Just kidding, but seriously, she's not even fit to buy Melina a Cosmo.....


----------



## Bulldog7

wmcbrine said:


> If you don't know Samantha Carter, you don't know Jack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you can still agree that Amanda Tapping is hawt.


+1
also +1
Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## markz

aindik said:


> Emily Procter turned 40 on October 8, 2008.


And so did I!


----------



## markz

Catherine Bell (hands down, hottest TV actress over 40)
Emily Proctor (Born the same day as me. I wonder if her knees & back are starting to give her pain like mine are!)
Eva La Rue (always hot)
Jill Hennessy (much hotter now than her L&O days)
Paula Marshall (hot)
Kate Walsh (can look anywhere from hot to not)
Sofia Milos (my wife's one girl crush)
Mary-Louise Parker (looks really good sometimes)
Kristen Chenoweth (adorable)
Lucy Lawless (hot)
Lori Loughlin (hot)
Lauren Graham (hot)


----------



## IJustLikeTivo

Bulldog7 said:


> Dude, I will hunt you down and hurt you for even trying to be funny annd mentioning SJP when the goddess that is Melina is on my screen. GRRRRRR!!!!
> 
> Just kidding, but seriously, she's not even fit to buy Melina a Cosmo.....


Melina who? None of the women on SItc are hot. Kristen Davis is pretty and can be hot when they dress her right. The rest. Meh


----------



## omnibus

Courtney Thorne Smith......According to Jim
Constance Marie...............George Lopez show


----------



## Bulldog7

IJustLikeTivo said:


> Melina who? None of the women on SItc are hot. Kristen Davis is pretty and can be hot when they dress her right. The rest. Meh


Melina Kanakaredes. There was a picture of her in the original post I quoted, and the person make a joke (I assume) about SJP in that post, I guess thinking they looked alike. I was not amused. And yes, I agree that Kristen Davis can be very hot. Dress or not.....


----------



## Graymalkin

I agree that Kristen Davis was the hottest one on Sex in the City.

I do have fond memories of Kim Cattrall from Mannequin and Porky's, but she was way younger than 40 then.


----------



## simsbotv

Kate Walsh as addison ..the winner!


----------



## brebeans

Mary Louise Parker
Kate Walsh
Jennifer Beals
Eva Larue


----------



## BriGuy20

*THIS THREAD NEEDS MORE PICTURES!!!!!!!*


----------



## Bierboy

BriGuy20 said:


> *THIS THREAD NEEDS MORE PICTURES!!!!!!!*


...what he said....


----------



## Graymalkin

Hey, I've done my share. The rest of you, get googlin'!


----------



## IJustLikeTivo

simsbotv said:


> Kate Walsh as addison ..the winner!


Sold me a car.... 

I have a favor she can return.....


----------



## wmcbrine

brebeans said:


> Mary Louise Parker
> Kate Bush
> Jennifer Beals
> Eva Larue


I love Kate Bush, but where is she on TV? I've had a wishlist for her for years, and it's never caught anything.


----------



## aintnosin

Graymalkin said:


> Hey, I've done my share. The rest of you, get googlin'!


Your wish is my command.


----------



## toddvj

aintnosin said:


>


Sorry, but definitely Nawt Hawt.


----------



## Graymalkin

Well, she is the only one wearing pigtails. I'd love to see a picture of her with her hair down, like the other hawties.


----------



## hughmcjr

Graymalkin said:


> Well, she is the only one wearing pigtails. I'd love to see a picture of her with her hair down, like the other hawties.


Pigtails make great handles.  And post # 223 is a winner. I somehow couldn't scroll up or down when I seen that post.


----------



## aintnosin

toddvj said:


> Sorry, but definitely Nawt Hawt.


Can I recommend a check up from Lens Crafters?


----------



## Fool Me Twice

aintnosin said:


> Can I recommend a check up from Lens Crafters?


I called them and they agreed. Not Hawt.


----------



## Alfer

For parents who have kids who watch Disney's *Wizards of Waverly Place* you may recognize this 43 year old.


----------



## Graymalkin

Alfer said:


> For parents who have kids who watch Disney's *Wizards of Waverly Place* you may recognize this 43 year old.


Had to look her up -- Maria Canales-Barrera.


----------



## DougF

toddvj said:


> Sorry, but definitely Nawt Hawt.


+1


----------



## JLucPicard

I've always had the impression (from the NCIS-era anyway), that Pauly Perrette is a cute, funny, intelligent, goth/geek-playing babe that would be a blast to be around, and that's where her attractiveness comes from. However, I have never considered her Hawt.

If, for instance, she played one of the docs on ER in a Kerry Weaver or Cate Banfield kind of role instead of Abby on NCIS, I kind of doubt she'd be getting included in this discussion as she is now.


----------



## Sparty99

JLucPicard said:


> I've always had the impression (from the NCIS-era anyway), that Pauly Perrette is a cute, funny, intelligent, goth/geek-playing babe that would be a blast to be around, and that's where her attractiveness comes from. However, I have never considered her Hawt.
> 
> If, for instance, she played one of the docs on ER in a Kerry Weaver or Cate Banfield kind of role instead of Abby on NCIS, I kind of doubt she'd be getting included in this discussion as she is now.


Agreed. The first think I think when I see this post:



aintnosin said:


> Your wish is my command.


is, "One of these 4 does not belong. Can you guess which one?"


----------



## Inundated

How did I miss this thread when the Who Is Amanda Tapping thread broke out on its own? 

Melina Kanakaredes...and sadly, though she is from my hometown, I've never run into her here. Based on the high school she graduated from, she lived in another part of town.


----------



## EMoMoney

Sparty99 said:


> Agreed. The first think I think when I see this post:
> 
> is, "One of these 4 does not belong. Can you guess which one?"


One of these things is not like the others,
One of these things just doesn't belong,
Can you tell which thing is not like the others
By the time I finish my song?


----------



## DevdogAZ

+1 on the Nawt Hawt side of the ledger.


----------



## aintnosin

I'm saddened that the men of this forum employ such a limited vision of hawtness.


----------



## DevdogAZ

aintnosin said:


> I'm saddened that the men of this forum employ such a limited vision of hawtness.


By it's very definition, hawtness has to have limits. Otherwise, membership in the club wouldn't be very exclusive, and we wouldn't be so interested in that membership.


----------



## Amnesia

aintnosin said:


> I'm saddened that the men of this forum employ such a limited vision of hawtness.


Who says we're all men?


----------



## Bierboy

Amnesia said:


> Who says we're all men?


....off to my bunk.....


----------



## toddvj

For a 51 year old woman, Holly Hunter is one sexy broad.


----------



## Alfer

toddvj said:


> For a 51 year old woman, Holly Hunter is one sexy broad.


Ewwwwwwwwwwww! No!

-100


----------



## JLucPicard

toddvj said:


> For a 51 year old woman, Holly Hunter is one sexy broad.


You must not have seen her in _Saving Grace_. Blue skin on a woman is not at all sexy to me - unless, of course, you're talking about Zahn from _Farscape_!


----------



## Amnesia

JLucPicard said:


> Blue skin on a woman is not at all sexy to me - unless, of course, you're talking about Zahn from _Farscape_!


Let's not forget Mystique...


----------



## bengalfreak

wmcbrine said:


> If you don't know Samantha Carter, you don't know Jack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you can still agree that Amanda Tapping is hawt.


Except those pictures are from about 8 years ago.


----------



## efilippi

I just watched the Wrestler and have to nominate Marisa Tomei, whose name I haven't seen yet in this thread. She is mostly movies, but did appear in Rescue Me in more than one episode.

Rescue Me, as the op points out, has had a great record.


----------



## toddvj

Yes, Marisa Tomei would have been an obvious choice, except those episodes of Rescue Me were 3 years ago.


----------



## toddvj

JLucPicard said:


> You must not have seen her in _Saving Grace_. Blue skin on a woman is not at all sexy to me - unless, of course, you're talking about Zahn from _Farscape_!


I'm not sure I get the blue skin reference, but Saving Grace is where I have seen her. I stand by my contention that she is very sexy.


----------



## Steveknj

Man, you gotta shrink that picture!!! Anyway, the "rules" I set in my OP (or maybe a few messages down, but I am the OP) is that the actress has to be ON TV currently. Marissa doesn't qualify.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Steveknj said:


> Man, you gotta shrink that picture!!! Anyway, the "rules" I set in my OP (or maybe a few messages down, but I am the OP) is that the actress has to be ON TV currently. Marissa doesn't qualify.


Just set your forum setting to 50 posts per page, and then this post will be at the top of the next page and you won't have to deal with that giant MT picture anymore. I was going to say the same thing you did until I realized how close it was to the end of the page.


----------



## Kablemodem

I appreciate the large picture of a super hottie.


----------



## efilippi

Sorry, I missed the 'currently' part, and I just linked to the photo, have no idea how to change its size.


----------



## efilippi

DevdogAZ said:


> Just set your forum setting to 50 posts per page, and then this post will be at the top of the next page and you won't have to deal with that giant MT picture anymore.


My prefs are 50 per page and it falls about 7 up from the bottom of the page. No effect on size at all.


----------



## JLucPicard

toddvj said:


> I'm not sure I get the blue skin reference, but Saving Grace is where I have seen her. I stand by my contention that she is very sexy.


There are scenes that show a little more of her chest and it looks almost blue with the veins that close to her skin. It just gives me the willies.

Her nude scenes in the show don't do a lot for me, either. She is attractive, but to me she certainly doesn't rise to being "hawt", which the thread is looking for.


----------



## 5thcrewman

Olivia Williams from _Dollhouse_


----------



## toddvj

5thcrewman said:


> Olivia Williams from _Dollhouse_


Oh, God, yes. How could we have forgotten her!!!


----------



## DevdogAZ

efilippi said:


> My prefs are 50 per page and it falls about 7 up from the bottom of the page. No effect on size at all.


I'm not saying that it will change the size of the picture in your post. I'm saying that the huge picture was in approximately post #247, and now that we're past #250, we're on a new page and there's no reason to load that previous page anymore, so the huge size doesn't matter (to me).


----------



## Bierboy

DevdogAZ said:


> ...huge size doesn't matter ....


----------



## Jayjoans

toddvj said:


> For a 51 year old woman, Holly Hunter is one sexy broad.


I think he meant to say that Holly Hunter is one sexy board. As in flat as.


----------



## JLucPicard

Jayjoans said:


> I think he meant to say that Holly Hunter is one sexy board. As in flat as.


LOL - front & back!


----------



## BriGuy20

5thcrewman said:


> Olivia Williams from _Dollhouse_


Is she the same lady that's the investigator/security for hire lady on Life?


----------



## Queue

BriGuy20 said:


> Is she the same lady that's the investigator/security for hire lady on Life?


Nope. The lady in Life is not hawt.


----------



## BriGuy20

So fast to pass judgement. I'd have to agree though, Life lady does not qualify as hawt. The under-40 actresses on the show, however, do.


----------



## rawbi01

If you want to see Marisa from a better angle, rent Factotum.


----------



## Jeeters

rawbi01 said:


> If you want to see Marisa from a better angle, rent Factotum.


Actually, she shows a lot more of her better angles in the aforementioned "The Wrestler" and also "Before the Devil Knows You're Dead" from a couple years ago.


----------



## Graymalkin

As much as I enjoy watching Holly Hunter in _Saving Grace,_ it's not for her body but for her acting. She's frickin' fearless.


----------



## bsnelson

toddvj said:


> Oh, God, yes. How could we have forgotten her!!!


I can easily forget her; she doesn't do much for me. Perhaps it's her often somewhat sullen role in the show?

Brad


----------



## Jesda

Steveknj said:


> I say, Andrea Roth of Rescue Me!!
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0744776/


Solid choice!


----------



## Steveknj

Jayjoans said:


> I think he meant to say that Holly Hunter is one sexy board. As in flat as.


They also look kind of uneven in that picture


----------



## Steveknj

Jesda said:


> Solid choice!


I'm sticking with it, but there definitely are some contenders that people mentioned here


----------



## BobB

toddvj said:


> Yes, Marisa Tomei would have been an obvious choice, except those episodes of Rescue Me were 3 years ago.


Are you not watching the current season? She's in it, and still hot.


----------



## efilippi

I'm watching current season of Rescue Me and I don't think Tomei is in it. I would have noticed...


----------



## JLucPicard

BobB said:


> Are you not watching the current season? She's in it, and still hot.


You're not thinking of Callie Thorn, are you?

By the way, Callie Thorn is no Marisa Tomei.


----------



## Amnesia

JLucPicard said:


> You're not thinking of Callie Thorn, are you?


Callie Thorne is 39. Maybe he's thinking of the 46-year-old Gina Gershon (very hot). Or the 40-year-old Karina Lombard (not hot).


----------



## toddvj

I agree on Gina Gershon. She is very hot indeed.

I came up with another one today, not really an actress, but she is on TV almost every day. Ann Curry is 52 and hot. Not Natalie Morales hot, but hot nonetheless.


----------



## DevdogAZ

toddvj said:


> I agree on Gina Gershon. She is very hot indeed.
> 
> I came up with another one today, not really an actress, but she is on TV almost every day. Ann Curry is 52 and hot.


Please tell me I didn't just read that. Not only is Ann Curry not anywhere close to hot, but she's got to be the worst reporter/TV journalist I've ever seen. I still can't figure out why SNL isn't doing sketches with her asking people questions that have nothing to do with why they're being interviewed, then answering the question for them, then asking another question without listening to the response they gave to the previous question. I have no idea how she still has a job.


----------



## KyleLC

DevdogAZ said:


> I have no idea how she still has a job.


Because she's hot!

LOL

Seriously, I wouldn't say she's hot, but she's pretty attractive.


----------



## hughmcjr

toddvj said:


> I agree on Gina Gershon. She is very hot indeed.
> 
> I came up with another one today, not really an actress, but she is on TV almost every day. Ann Curry is 52 and hot. Not Natalie Morales hot, but hot nonetheless.


You guys must have not seen Gina Gershon lately. Still hot and great body, but she has had some botox or something done to her face. She is starting to look like she is having over zealous facial surgery done. Her face looks weird.


----------



## Steeler Mike

I can't scan through 10 pages at work, but has anyone mentioned Courtney Thorne-Smith?


----------



## Amnesia

I believe there was a picture of her at some point...


----------



## efilippi

Steeler Mike said:


> I can't scan through 10 pages at work, but has anyone mentioned Courtney Thorne-Smith?


The "search this thread" tool makes it easy to see that Omnibus mentioned her but there was no picture included.


----------



## Steeler Mike

efilippi said:


> The "search this thread" tool makes it easy to see that Omnibus mentioned her but there was no picture included.


Didn't see that. Thanks for the tip. Nice feature. :up:


----------



## Steeler Mike




----------



## culprit622

Kristin Chenoweth gets my vote


----------



## BobB

JLucPicard said:


> You're not thinking of Callie Thorn, are you?
> 
> By the way, Callie Thorn is no Marisa Tomei.


You're right, I was thinking of Callie Thorn. My bad. Still cute, though.


----------



## frombhto323

tivogurl said:


> Kim Delaney - 50
> Sela Ward - 52
> Gina Bellman - 42


I'm surprised it took four pages before someone mentioned Gina Bellman. My rankings:

1) Mary Louise Parker
2) Gina Bellman
3) Lauren Graham (when she is back on TV).


----------



## Sparty99

frombhto323 said:


> I'm surprised it took four pages before someone mentioned Gina Bellman. My rankings:
> 
> 1) Mary Louise Parker
> 2) Gina Bellman
> 3) Lauren Graham (when she is back on TV).


Sorry. Gina Bellman was easily the least attractive female character on Coupling, and that's the last time I saw her.


----------



## DevdogAZ

I was going to add Jennifer Bini Taylor (Chelsea on 2.5 Men) to this list, as I suspected she was around the right age. There is no birthdate listed for her on IMDb, but I found another site that says she just turned 37. If she's still on TV in three years, she'll definitely be making this list.


----------



## fmowry

DevdogAZ said:


> I was going to add Jennifer Bini Taylor (Chelsea on 2.5 Men) to this list, as I suspected she was around the right age. There is no birthdate listed for her on IMDb, but I found another site that says she just turned 37. If she's still on TV in three years, she'll definitely be making this list.


Nice face too. :up:

Frank


----------



## gossamer88

culprit622 said:


> Kristin Chenoweth gets my vote


You'll need either ear plugs or a muzzle (for her).


----------



## IJustLikeTivo

gossamer88 said:


> You'll need either ear plugs or a muzzle (for her).


No way, she sings like an angel.


----------



## cherry ghost

Does Paulina Porizkova qualify?


----------



## tivogurl

Sparty99 said:


> Sorry. Gina Bellman was easily the least attractive female character on Coupling, and that's the last time I saw her.


You should see her on Leverage. "Least attractive" is not how I'd describe her.


----------



## BriGuy20

gossamer88 said:


> You'll need either ear plugs or a muzzle (for her).


Don't forget a stepladder!


----------



## culprit622

gossamer88 said:


> You'll need either ear plugs or a muzzle (for her).


That's fine.


----------



## Amnesia

tivogurl said:


> You should see her on Leverage. "Least attractive" is not how I'd describe her.


I watch _Leverage_. And "least attractive" is perfectly apt---there are only two women on the show and she is (by far) the least attractive of the two.


----------



## bengalfreak

frombhto323 said:


> I'm surprised it took four pages before someone mentioned Gina Bellman. My rankings:
> 
> 1) Mary Louise Parker
> 2) Gina Bellman
> 3) Lauren Graham (when she is back on TV).


Mary Louise Parker is fine with her clothes on. But I saw her in lingerie in season two (I think) of Weeds and she just looked old. Splotchy skin, yick!


----------



## Steveknj

cherry ghost said:


> Does Paulina Porizkova qualify?


Is she an actress on a current show, or on one of those supermodel reality things?


----------



## Jeeters

bengalfreak said:


> Mary Louise Parker is fine with her clothes on. But I saw her in lingerie in season two (I think) of Weeds and she just looked old. Splotchy skin, yick!


Lingirie? She's since gone topless in the show since a couple times and had some bed scenes. Don't remember any splotchy skin at all, just the fake boob job she's had; obviously done to defy gravity than for size.


----------



## BriGuy20

Steveknj said:


> Is she an actress on a current show, or on one of those supermodel reality things?


I think she's replaced Janice [Thx IJLT] Dickinson as one of the judges on Americas Cattiest Top Model.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo

BriGuy20 said:


> I think she's replaced Angie Dickinson (sp/right one?) as one of the judges on Americas Cattiest Top Model.


Janice.


----------



## brebeans

Sorry...Kate Walsh....
and Jennifer Beals, Eva Larue and Mary Louise....


----------



## BriGuy20

No need to be sorry about Kate Walsh. I'd take a ride in her CTS any day 

Eva Larue you may need to apologize about.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo

BriGuy20 said:


> No need to be sorry about Kate Walsh. I'd take a ride* in her CTS any day*
> 
> Eva Larue you may need to apologize about.


She sold me one and she can have a ride anytime she wants. Oh, and the car is available as well.


----------



## BriGuy20

If I weren't holding out for an all-electric car with 150 mile+ range, I'd certainly consider a CTS as my next car.


----------



## frombhto323

Sparty99 said:


> Sorry. Gina Bellman was easily the least attractive female character on Coupling, and that's the last time I saw her.


Well, we will just have to disagree on that one. Personally, I think your eyeglass prescription might need updating if you think she is unattractive.


----------



## frombhto323

Amnesia said:


> I watch _Leverage_. And "least attractive" is perfectly apt---there are only two women on the show and she is (by far) the least attractive of the two.


Wow, I'm am stunned that more than one person finds her less attractive than her co-star. Different tastes, I suppose.


----------



## Bierboy

frombhto323 said:


> Well, we will just have to disagree on that one. Personally, I think your eyeglass prescription might need updating if you think she is unattractive.


I have to disagree with your disagree...don't find her attractive in the least.


----------



## Sparty99

frombhto323 said:


> Wow, I'm am stunned that more than one person finds her less attractive than her co-star. Different tastes, I suppose.


I find her less attractive than pretty much anyone who's been posted in this thread. Well, except for Holly Hunter...she's pretty scary at this point.


----------



## Bulldog7

Sparty99 said:


> I find her less attractive than pretty much anyone who's been posted in this thread. Well, except for Holly Hunter...she's pretty scary at this point.


Yeah she is kinda scary...and not in a hawt way at all, IMHO.


----------



## jeff125va

I thought of this thread when I saw the first three birthdays on imdb today.

Gina Gershon (47)
Elizabeth Hurley (44)
Jeanne Tripplehorn (46)


----------



## Ment

Jacqueline McKenzie 41 currently on the Fox series 'Mental', more memorably in 'The 4400'.


----------



## fmowry

Andrea Roth has gotten hotter in this years Rescue Me. Believing she'd bang Dennis Leary is a different story though. 

Frank


----------



## Steveknj

fmowry said:


> Andrea Roth has gotten hotter in this years Rescue Me. Believing she'd bang Dennis Leary is a different story though.
> 
> Frank


It's probably in Leary's contract....Must bang Andrea Roth  It seams they do it at least once a season.


----------



## DevdogAZ

THREAD BUMP ALERT!!!

My wife was watching Top Chef last night and I was drooling over Padma Lakshmi. Looked her up and found out that she just turned 40 two weeks ago (Sept. 1), so I immediately thought of this thread.



















There are a couple others I was planning to post about too, but just looked them up and they're both 39, so I'll save them for a later thread bump.


----------



## jilter

/woman breaking into thread.......

Does "hawt"" mean only she has to have a great body?
I ask because although I'm no beauty, there are some plain women mentioned in this thread.

But if a woman's opinion counts and only a great body is the criteria, then...
I nominate Perrey Reeves (turns 40 November 30).


----------



## aindik

Of course, if we're being strict about it, Padma Lakshmi a) is not an actress, and b) probably hasn't been on TV in anything filmed after she turned 40 yet.


----------



## DevdogAZ

jilter said:


> /woman breaking into thread.......
> 
> Does "hawt"" mean only she has to have a great body?
> I ask because although I'm no beauty, there are some plain women mentioned in this thread.
> 
> But if a woman's opinion counts and only a great body is the criteria, then...
> I nominate Perrey Reeves (turns 40 November 30).


Stop ruining my future thread bump moment! 


aindik said:


> Of course, if we're being strict about it, Padma Lakshmi a) is not an actress, and b) probably hasn't been on TV in anything filmed after she turned 40 yet.


Shut yo' mouth. She's 40 and she's on TV and she's hot. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Ment

jilter said:


> /woman breaking into thread.......
> 
> Does "hawt"" mean only she has to have a great body?
> I ask because although I'm no beauty, there are some plain women mentioned in this thread.
> 
> But if a woman's opinion counts and only a great body is the criteria, then...
> I nominate Perrey Reeves (turns 40 November 30).


No 'hawt' can mean other characteristics that make a women sexy as well. As you've said some of them aren't '10's but they're in the thread anyway. That said, a '1' with an awesome personality won't make it here. 

BTW Leah Remini turned 40 in June so should I post in this thread or the other one.


----------



## Steveknj

jilter said:


> /woman breaking into thread.......
> 
> Does "hawt"" mean only she has to have a great body?
> I ask because although I'm no beauty, there are some plain women mentioned in this thread.
> 
> But if a woman's opinion counts and only a great body is the criteria, then...
> I nominate Perrey Reeves (turns 40 November 30).


"hawt" means what you want it to. Everyone has an opinion. If you think Betty White is a hawt over 40, then so be it. She just has to be 40 at the time of posting.

And btw, I can't believe my OP was THAT long ago


----------



## jilter

BTW, I know his thread is old, but maybe threads about people's physical attributes should not be bumped. Connie Britton?!?









Well, heck, I am a woman, so what do I know?
Carry on Gentlemen.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

Hey now - no fair putting up unflattering pics! I must now rectify the situation:










Connie Britton is pretty, and perhaps not classically beautiful. But that is only a part of whether she is hawt. Hawtness has a lot to do with sexiness, and how a woman carries herself. And in that respect, Connie Britton is astoundingly hawt.

Some others on the list (who were mentioned earlier, but either too young or were not currently on TV at the time):

Elizabeth Mitchell (just turned 40, was on _Lost_ until last season, currently on _V_):










Lauren Graham (now on _Parenthood_):










Speaking of Parenthood, I wanted to add Monica Potter, but she won't be 40 until June 2011

Tina Fey (also newly 40):










Julie Bowen (also newly 40):










And finally, one of my all-time crushes, Jennifer Aniston (appearing in the season premiere of _Cougar Town_:


----------



## jilter

DreadPirateRob said:


> Hey now - no fair putting up unflattering pics! I must now rectify the situation:


Youarecorrect.
I did not know who Connie Britton was, and when I Googled, that picture came up, and I was surprised.
She is beautiful....
even if it is with excellent make-up and helpful lighting.

The other pictures you posted are amazing-looking women.
Especially Jen.


----------



## Bierboy

jilter said:


> ...Especially Jen.


...ugh.....no thanks....and her hair is a mess....


----------



## Alfer

Ashley Nelson...not total stunner but not too bad...she was on Ugly Betty.


----------



## DevdogAZ

jilter said:


> Youarecorrect.
> I did not know who Connie Britton was, and when I Googled, that picture came up, and I was surprised.
> She is beautiful....
> even if it is with excellent make-up and helpful lighting.


I'll agree that Connie Britton is not classically beautiful, but there's just something about her. As far as I'm concerned, she's still at the top of my list.

And I forgot that I was gonna post Tina Fey. She's on the cover of this week's EW and looks very good.


----------



## SorenTodd

I'm going to say Valerie Bertinelli from Hot In Cleveland. On the show, weren't all 3 women supposed to be about the same age? But Val looked about 10 years younger than the other two. Didn't even realize she's actually 50 in real life.


----------



## DevdogAZ

SorenTodd said:


> I'm going to say Valerie Bertinelli from Hot In Cleveland. On the show, weren't all 3 women supposed to be about the same age? But Val looked about 10 years younger than the other two. Didn't even realize she's actually 50 in real life.


Jane Leeves is 49 (will be 50 in April 2011) and Wendie Malick will be 60 in December!


----------



## jilter

Valerie has great genes.
Pudgy (by Hollywood's standards) but beautiful!
There's someone whose personality makes her appealing.
She is clearly not acting very well as her character could be
Barbara from ODaaT all grown up....
but still very hot.


----------



## astrohip

DevdogAZ said:


> Jane Leeves is 49 (will be *50 *in April 2011) and Wendie Malick will be *60 *in December!


Time to start a couple new threads . . . ?


----------



## Fl_Gulfer

All that were listed are hot. Just some are hotter than others.


----------



## marksman

I don't know if anyone mentioned Andrea Roth, but she is very hot and like 43 or so.


----------



## Graymalkin

marksman said:


> I don't know if anyone mentioned Andrea Roth, but she is very hot and like 43 or so.


Yes, Andrea Roth has been listed previously. And justly so.


----------



## KyleLC

DevdogAZ said:


> Jane Leeves is 49 (will be 50 in April 2011) and Wendie Malick will be 60 in December!


And Raquel Welch turned *70 *on September 5!


----------



## DevdogAZ

marksman said:


> I don't know if anyone mentioned Andrea Roth, but she is very hot and like 43 or so.


If you actually read the OP, she's the reason this thread was started. And she's been mentioned several times since.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

jilter said:


> I nominate Perrey Reeves (turns 40 November 30).


Oh, definitely. Mrs. Ari gets automatically inducted into the club on 11/30/10.


----------



## Steveknj

marksman said:


> I don't know if anyone mentioned Andrea Roth, but she is very hot and like 43 or so.


She was my inspiration for my OP. And she shows it well on Rescue Me


----------



## Magnolia88

SorenTodd said:


> I'm going to say Valerie Bertinelli from Hot In Cleveland. On the show, weren't all 3 women supposed to be about the same age? But Val looked about 10 years younger than the other two. Didn't even realize she's actually 50 in real life.





DevdogAZ said:


> Jane Leeves is 49 (will be 50 in April 2011) and Wendie Malick will be 60 in December!


Valerie does look great, but the characters are not supposed to be the same age. They've made jokes about Wendie Malick's character being older, and she's also the vainest about her age so they'll probably never give an exact age.

Valerie's character is supposed to be the youngest, then Jane, then Wendie is quite a few years older. Same as in real life, except I think they are all playing a few years younger than they are. (And they all look years younger imho. I can't believe Wendie Malick is about to turn 60 -- wow. Good genes, or good plastic surgery, or likely both.)


----------



## bsnelson

Any love for Anna Gunn (particularly in "Breaking Bad")?










OK, I'll admit that the "quickie" scene from season 2 (IIRC) may have had a lot to do with my lust, but I think she's a very sexy lady.

Brad


----------



## Bierboy

bsnelson said:


> Any love for Anna Gunn (particularly in "Breaking Bad")?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I'll admit that the "quickie" scene from season 2 (IIRC) may have had a lot to do with my lust, but I think she's a very sexy lady.
> 
> Brad


I'll be in my bunk...


----------



## DevdogAZ

Revolutionary said:


> *Ditto for Maura Tierney.*


Since Maura Tierney made her return to TV last night in "The Whole Truth," and because the ratings might mean it doesn't last until next week, I had to mention her name again for this brief period while she's on TV, because it's definitely going to be brief.


----------



## Alfer

DevdogAZ said:


> Since Maura Tierney made her return to TV last night in "The Whole Truth," and because the ratings might mean it doesn't last until next week, I had to mention her name again for this brief period while she's on TV, because it's definitely going to be brief.


She was cute with the long hair back in the day...she doesn't quite have that cute/sexy look now with her new post chemo short hair...but still not too bad to look at.


----------



## Ment

She's been mentioned previously in the thread, but Courtney Thorne-
Smith of Melrose/According to Jim fame is still smoking hot in her guest appearances on Two and a Half Men.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

Sarah Silverman just made the list (turned 40 on 12/1).


----------



## aindik

DreadPirateRob said:


> Sarah Silverman just made the list (turned 40 on 12/1).


Too bad she is no longer an actress on TV.


----------



## Steveknj

aindik said:


> Too bad she is no longer an actress on TV.


Or hawt (IMO)


----------



## DougF

Ment said:


> She's been mentioned previously in the thread, but Courtney Thorne-
> Smith of Melrose/According to Jim fame is still smoking hot in her guest appearances on Two and a Half Men.


I happened on it while she was on recently. Damn, she looks good. Not quite enough to get me to watch that show, though.


----------



## JFriday

Steveknj said:


> Or hawt (IMO)


Average looking as far as Actresses go.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

Steveknj said:


> Or hawt (IMO)





JFriday said:


> Average looking as far as Actresses go.


I'll agree that she is more cute than hot, but her naughtiness makes her hawt to me.


----------



## whitson77

Kelli Williams from Lie to Me is pretty cute. Awful show now though...


----------



## gossamer88

whitson77 said:


> Kelli Williams from Lie to Me is pretty cute. Awful show now though...


I had to google her. Funny thing is that I know her from The Practice. Meanwhile (on IMDB) she's done so much more since that show. Like Silverman, cute, not hawt!


----------



## rawbi01

Silverman is not even cute , she is not even close to medium warm..


----------



## Bierboy

rawbi01 said:


> Silverman is not even cute , she is not even close to medium warm..


this....ugh....


----------



## fmowry

DreadPirateRob said:


> I'll agree that she is more cute than hot, but her naughtiness makes her hawt to me.


In that case, Lisa Lampinelli is over 40.  

Frank


----------



## IJustLikeTivo

I just threw up in my mouth. Thx.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Sofia Vergara just turned 40 yesterday.










We can now close this thread.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

Yeah, this thread is over. We'll have to start a new one called "Second hawtest 40+ year old actress on TV.


----------



## Graymalkin

Yes, it's Ms. Vergara at the top until May 3, 2015, when Christina Hendricks turns 40.


----------



## Snappa77

DevdogAZ said:


> Sofia Vergara just turned 40 yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can now close this thread.


:up::up:

And NEW UNDISPUTED CHAMPION of the wooooooooorld.....


----------



## DougF

Someone go ahead and post the sharp knees pic because I'm going to disagree about Sofia. She's certainly not ugly, but I sure wouldn't call her the hottest on TV, over-40 or under.

If anyone wants to talk 50 and up, I'm going have to mention Brenda Strong. I've seen a little bit of the new "Dallas" and she looks fantastic.


----------



## Hcour

DougF said:


> Someone go ahead and post the sharp knees pic because I'm going to disagree about Sofia. She's certainly not ugly, but I sure wouldn't call her the hottest on TV, over-40 or under.


Oh good, it's not just me.


----------



## KyleLC

Hcour said:


> Oh good, it's not just me.


+1.


----------



## tivogurl

I nominate Molly Parker, The Firm.


----------



## photoshopgrl

DougF said:


> Someone go ahead and post the sharp knees pic because I'm going to disagree about Sofia. She's certainly not ugly, but I sure wouldn't call her the hottest on TV, over-40 or under.


Seriously? I'm a girl and I can't disagree on this one. I give you exhibit B. 


Spoiler


----------



## TheDewAddict

I'm with the others. I certainly won't say Ms Vergara is ugly, but I've never thought she was all that. I'd take Connie Britton over her any day.

In a year and a half, Tiffani Thiessen will definitely be the winner.


----------



## fmowry

I'll put in my 2 cents. Halle Berry. 45 years old.


----------



## Amnesia

Yeah, Halle's not really my type, but I'd take her any day over Sofia (or Christina for that matter).


----------



## lambertman

Picking Halle Berry goes against the spirit of this thread, JMO.


----------



## Steveknj

My OP for this was for Andrea Roth, when she was on Rescue Me. She was The Ringer this past year, and I must say, she's gone down a few notches in my book, sorry to say.

Sofia...well to me, she has a really nice body, but her face doesn't attract me. I like Molly Parker a lot, but sometimes she can look very plain. So I'm kind of at a loss for 40+ TV actresses these days. I will have to give this some more thought!


----------



## gossamer88

Can't believe no one has mentioned Jennifer Lopez. She'll be 43 this month.


----------



## Steveknj

gossamer88 said:


> Can't believe no one has mentioned Jennifer Lopez. She'll be 43 this month.


Yeah, she'd make my list....if she was on TV


----------



## dimented

Steveknj said:


> Yeah, she'd make my list....if she was on TV


Is American Idol not on TV?


----------



## Steveknj

dimented said:


> Is American Idol not on TV?


Not any TV I watch 

I forgot she was on that. But I'm thinking more like actresses in scripted shows. But sure, I guess she counts. We have a winner!!


----------



## Amnesia

Steveknj said:


> Yeah, she'd make my list....if she was on TV


She'd make my list...if she were hot...


----------



## photoshopgrl

Amnesia said:


> She'd make my list...if she were hot...


She'd make my list.... if she wasn't so annoying.


----------



## gossamer88

Amnesia said:


> She'd make my list...if she were hot...


You must be gay and/or from Boston 



Spoiler


----------



## DevdogAZ

Halle Berry isn't on TV. 

I'm pretty sure JLo is not going to be on AI any longer, but at this point she still qualifies for this thread.


----------



## TheMerk

fmowry said:


> I'll put in my 2 cents. Halle Berry. 45 years old


MAKE ME FEEL GOOD


----------



## Graymalkin

Dang, forgot about Connie Britton. Yeah, she'd be high up on my list, for sure. (I would say that I have a short list, and she's on it, but my list is not very short. At all.)


----------



## Steveknj

Graymalkin said:


> Dang, forgot about Connie Britton. Yeah, she'd be high up on my list, for sure. (I would say that I have a short list, and she's on it, but my list is not very short. At all.)


Is Connie Britton the one who used to be on Spin City with Michael J. Fox?


----------



## Jayjoans

I Googled Ms. Britton, and she must be a terrific actress or plays the part of someone with a very attractive personality. She's certainly physically attractive, but no more so than many of the moms at a typical suburban elementary school fundraiser. I do see that she has a couple of distinct assets, but these too are replicated over and over and over and over...


----------



## Shaunnick

Connie over Sofia?

Obviously different strokes. The Colombian Cleavage is by far hotter in my opinion.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

Steveknj said:


> Is Connie Britton the one who used to be on Spin City with Michael J. Fox?


Yes. Years ago.


----------



## fmowry

DevdogAZ said:


> Halle Berry isn't on TV.
> 
> I'm pretty sure JLo is not going to be on AI any longer, but at this point she still qualifies for this thread.


Yeah, I wasn't paying attention to the detail of the thread title (which I've posted in before) because I was busy googling hot chick pics.

Should I delete them?


----------



## aindik

I'll be the stickler for the rules and say that Sofia hasn't been on TV since she turned 40. So, she won't qualify for the thread until the September premiere of Modern Family (or, the first episode that was filmed after two days ago). And we need a picture of her from the past 2 days. Anyone have one?


----------



## DevdogAZ

fmowry said:


> Yeah, I wasn't paying attention to the detail of the thread title (which I've posted in before) because I was busy googling hot chick pics.
> 
> Should I delete them?


Delete pictures of a hot woman? Are you crazy?


----------



## DevdogAZ

aindik said:


> I'll be the stickler for the rules and say that Sofia hasn't been on TV since she turned 40. So, she won't qualify for the thread until the September premiere of Modern Family (or, the first episode that was filmed after two days ago). And we need a picture of her from the past 2 days. Anyone have one?


I'll give you the fact that she hasn't been on TV since her 40th birthday. Nothing we can do about that.

But here's are a couple pictures that are supposedly from her birthday celebration in Mexico earlier this week:


----------



## Shaunnick

DevdogAZ said:


> I'll give you the fact that she hasn't been on TV since her 40th birthday. Nothing we can do about that.
> 
> But here's are a couple pictures that are supposedly from her birthday celebration in Mexico earlier this week:


IBIMB


----------



## Steveknj

DreadPirateRob said:


> Yes. Years ago.


That's what I thought...has she gotten hawter with age? I never found her that great when she was on that show.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

Steveknj said:


> That's what I thought...has she gotten hawter with age? I never found her that great when she was on that show.


Oddly enough, yes. Part of it was she had bad hair for a while. Here's what she looked like back in her Spin City days:










But I think a lot of it is also her role. Tami Taylor (or Mrs. Coach as I liked to call her) was a truly great role, and it gave her the chance to seem like a real person, complete with all her flaws and complexities. And she was damn sexy in it.


----------



## DevdogAZ

DreadPirateRob said:


> But I think a lot of it is also her role. Tami Taylor (or Mrs. Coach as I liked to call her) was a truly great role, and it gave her the chance to seem like a real person, complete with all her flaws and complexities. And she was damn sexy in it.


This. So, so this. It's why Connie was one of the women I posted in this thread way back when.

Edit: And your second picture isn't showing up for some reason. Might want to rehost it.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

Weird. It shows up to me, and it shows up in your post quoting me.


----------



## markz

Doesn't show for me.

When I cut and pasted, it showed for me. Nice!


----------



## aindik

Didn't show for me until I copied the URL and opened it in another tab. After I did that I refreshed the thread, and there it was.

I remember this forum having an issue with behavior like that years ago.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

Decided to rehost it with photobucket.


----------



## Archangel00

TheDewAddict said:


> In a year and a half, Tiffani Thiessen will definitely be the winner.


+Infinity. Hands down, no contest..

Not sure how much is her natural personality and how much is acting but Elizabeth Burke is on a very short list of my favorite female roles on TV. EVER!. Everything about Elle, not just her looks, are hawt to the max.


----------



## andyw715

I'm watching Big Brother right now so I'll say Julie Chen. She's looking good tonight, even (or maybe due to) in standard def.


----------



## Archangel00

Sarah Rafferty takes the top spot in 5 months while we wait for Tiffini to continue aging oh so very well. Also on the short list of favorite/hawtest female characters/actors ever on TV


----------



## Steveknj

DreadPirateRob said:


> Decided to rehost it with photobucket.


Still not seeing it.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Steveknj said:


> Still not seeing it.


How about this:


----------



## DevdogAZ

As long as this thread didn't end with Sofia Vergara, I might as well post pictures of Julie Benz, who turned 40 on May 1 and will soon be back on TV in Syfy's Defiance.

I think this was at one of the awards shows last year:










This is from her wedding in May of this year, so she had just turned 40 at this point:


----------



## DreadPirateRob

Oooh... I've loved me some Julie Benz going back to S1 of _Buffy_.

Thread re-opened.


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel

Connie Briton is believably hot. I think Sophia Vergara is hot, but it's all fake. And that voice, ay caramba, no!


----------



## Steveknj

DevdogAZ said:


> How about this:


Is that current? I saw that on the other post and thought it was from her Spin City days. Meh, doesn't do it for me.


----------



## Steveknj

DreadPirateRob said:


> Oooh... I've loved me some Julie Benz going back to S1 of _Buffy_.
> 
> Thread re-opened.


She's certainly up there. I loved on in No Ordinary Family and Dexter


----------



## DevdogAZ

Steveknj said:


> Is that current? I saw that on the other post and thought it was from her Spin City days. Meh, doesn't do it for me.


There were two pictures in that thread. One of her with a whole bunch of other castmembers from Spin City, showing what she looked like then, and then that one in the red, showing what she looked like during her time on Friday Night Lights. It's not "current," but it was probably taken in the last 3-4 years, and since she's currently 45, that picture was almost certainly taken after she was 40.


----------



## Shaunnick

mooseAndSquirrel said:


> Connie Briton is believably hot. I think Sophia Vergara is hot, but it's all fake. And that voice, ay caramba, no!


Sofia's all natural.


----------



## jr461

Giada DiLaurentiis


----------



## SullyND

jr461 said:


> Giada DiLaurentiis


Really?

I can't stand her giant smile, bobble-head, or t-rex arms.

(Or her pointy knees.)


----------



## KyleLC

Yet another non-actress, too. Or has it been decided that it doesn't matter anymore for this thread?


----------



## gossamer88

Shaunnick said:


> Sofia's all natural.


And they're spectacular!



SullyND said:


> Really?
> 
> I can't stand her giant smile, bobble-head, *or t-rex arms*.
> 
> (Or her pointy knees.)


OK that made me LOL! And so true!


----------



## chocophile

400+ posts, and no mention of Rena Sofer? 

She had a guest appearance on The Glades last week, and has a recurring role on NCIS.


----------



## KyleLC

chocophile said:


> 400+ posts, and no mention of Rena Sofer?
> 
> She had a guest appearance on The Glades last week, and has a recurring role on NCIS.


Ooo nice!

So far, everyone that's been mentioned that I have seen a picture of is hotter than Sofia, IMO.

ETA: I may change my mind about the above sentence. I just noticed this short thread has apparently been merged with a much longer one! The short thread I thought I was posting in started out with Sofia Vergara with others chiming in with women they thought were hotter.


----------



## DevdogAZ

KyleLC said:


> Ooo nice!
> 
> So far, everyone that's been mentioned that I have seen a picture of is hotter than Sofia, IMO.
> 
> ETA: I may change my mind about the above sentence. I just noticed this short thread has apparently been merged with a much longer one! The short thread I thought I was posting in started out with Sofia Vergara with others chiming in with women they thought were hotter.


No, this thread wasn't merged. I just bumped the old thread when Sofia turned 40 last week. It's been an ongoing thread for several years.


----------



## DevdogAZ

chocophile said:


> 400+ posts, and no mention of Rena Sofer?
> 
> She had a guest appearance on The Glades last week, and has a recurring role on NCIS.


Good call. I haven't seen her in anything since Heroes, but I've always been a big fan. Her eyes are amazing.


----------



## KyleLC

DevdogAZ said:


> No, this thread wasn't merged. I just bumped the old thread when Sofia turned 40 last week. It's been an ongoing thread for several years.


Oops. When you bumped it, for some reason I thought it was a new thread. That explains the deja vu feeling I was having.


----------



## loubob57

chocophile said:


> 400+ posts, and no mention of Rena Sofer?
> 
> She had a guest appearance on The Glades last week, and has a recurring role on NCIS.


I loves me a hot brunette, and those eyes set her apart even more. :up:


----------



## Craigbob

Don't know if she's been mentioned before, but my choice is Carla Gugino.


----------



## BSUGrad

Craigbob said:


> Don't know if she's been mentioned before, but my choice is Carla Gugino.


I could get behind that choice!


----------



## Rainy Dave

BSUGrad said:


> I could get behind that choice!


I'll second that!


----------



## DreadPirateRob

Always been a big fan. Is she currently on TV? That's the arbitrary requirement for qualification for the list.


----------



## ClutchBrake

I've had a crush on Carla Gugino since Troop Beverly Hills. 

Carla is currently co-starring in the USA series Political Animals.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

Then she's in!


----------



## DevdogAZ

Love me some Karen Sisco. Definitely agree with Carla being on the list. And since Political Animals is technically a "miniseries event" and not getting great ratings, we probably only have a short window in which to include her. More pictures, please!


----------



## Craigbob

DevdogAZ said:


> Love me some Karen Sisco. Definitely agree with Carla being on the list. And since Political Animals is technically a "miniseries event" and not getting great ratings, we probably only have a short window in which to include her. More pictures, please!


From her stint on Californication a year or so ago


----------



## Steveknj

ClutchBrake said:


> I've had a crush on Carla Gugino since Troop Beverly Hills.
> 
> Carla is currently co-starring in the USA series Political Animals.


Is she the reporter on Political Animals? If so, she certainly doesn't look nearly as good as in the pictures here. In fact, if you didn't show the pictures, I'd have thought nothing about her in a "hawt" kinda way. She looks nothing special on that show.


----------



## fmowry

Lucy Liu will be on the TV series Elementary in Sept.

Recent photo from an interview for the show.


----------



## Bierboy

Liu has never done it for me....ugh.


----------



## Alfer

Bierboy said:


> Liu has never done it for me....ugh.


This. She is what I'd call "not hawt".


----------



## Shaunnick

Asian with freckles. She does it for me just fine.


----------



## photoshopgrl

Oh come on now guys. Lucy is mega hotness!


----------



## Amnesia

photoshopgrl said:


> Oh come on now guys. Lucy is mega hotness!


She was only the 3rd-most attractive on _Ally McBeal_...


----------



## photoshopgrl

Amnesia said:


> She was only the 3rd-most attractive on _Ally McBeal_...


I'm almost afraid to ask who you thought was hotter. 
(please do not say Calista)


----------



## Amnesia

Calista definitely. And Portia...


----------



## DevdogAZ

Amnesia said:


> Calista definitely. And Portia...


Portia definitely. Courtney Thorne Smith definitely. But Calista should not be included on any list of hotness, anytime, ever.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

Calista was not and has never been hot. Anorexia = not hot.

Portia was the hottest.
I would say Lucy Liu was next, followed closely by Courtney Thorne-Smith.


----------



## DougF

DreadPirateRob said:


> Calista was not and has never been hot. Anorexia = not hot.
> 
> Portia was the hottest.
> I would say Lucy Liu was next, followed closely by Courtney Thorne-Smith.


If by "was next, followed closely by" you really meant "wasn't even on my radar and way the hell ahead of her is", then I absolutely agree.


----------



## fmowry

DreadPirateRob said:


> Calista was not and has never been hot. Anorexia = not hot.
> 
> Portia was the hottest.
> I would say Lucy Liu was next, followed closely by Courtney Thorne-Smith.


Portia was anorexic too. She looked good the first season before she went on the Calista diet.

Courtney Thorne-Smith is hot.

Gerry Sandusky thought Calista had a great body. (too soon?)


----------



## bengalfreak

Calista Flockhart isn't, never was, and never will be hot.


----------



## jsmeeker

Do newscasters/reporters count? 

If so, I submit Serena Altschul


----------



## Amnesia

DreadPirateRob said:


> Calista was not and has never been hot.


You're certainly entitled to your opinion. However, I agree with Indy (the real Indy: Harrison Ford).

C T-S has always seemed mannish to me. I'd much rather take the cute Calista...


----------



## sbourgeo

photoshopgrl said:


> Oh come on now guys. Lucy is mega hotness!


Yes, yes, a thousand times yes!


----------



## DreadPirateRob

fmowry said:


> Portia was anorexic too. She looked good the first season before she went on the Calista diet.
> 
> Courtney Thorne-Smith is hot.
> 
> Gerry Sandusky thought Calista had a great body. (too soon?)


Yeah, Portia was hot at first. Gradually became less hot as she became more and more anorexic.


----------



## Hoffer

I first remember noticing Carla Gugino in Sin City. Some nice pictures of her in this thread.


----------



## Maui

When it comes to Ally Mcbeal I am beginning to guess I was the only one with a crush on Jane Krakowski?


----------



## DevdogAZ

Maui said:


> When it comes to Ally Mcbeal I am beginning to guess I was the only one with a crush on Jane Krakowski?


My opinion of her has been colored by the Jenna character on 30 Rock. Since I can't stand that character, I can't see past that when I look at Ms. Krakowski. Since I didn't watch Ally McBeal, I have no idea what I would have thought of her prior to 30 Rock.


----------



## Alfer

Maui said:


> When it comes to Ally Mcbeal I am beginning to guess I was the only one with a crush on Jane Krakowski?


----------



## Bierboy

photoshopgrl said:


> Oh come on now guys. Lucy is mega hotness!


Well look at me...
*<---------------*

Is it any wonder how I think.....?


----------



## Graymalkin

All this Ally McBeal discussions has reduced the hawtness of this thread to a very low simmer.

Knock it off, will ya?


----------



## jsmeeker

Early in the show's run, I actually had a thing for Aly.


----------



## cheesesteak

Amnesia said:


> Calista definitely.


Wtf?


----------



## loubob57

Amnesia said:


> Calista definitely.


She's OK, except for the body ... and the face. But other than that ...


----------



## fmowry

loubob57 said:


> She's OK, except for the body ... and the face. But other than that ...


Maybe OP has Amnesia?


----------



## Snappa77

Calista??????????????????????????????????

wow.

Are the Calista fans the same ppl who claim they are attracted to Sarah Jessica Parker?

Yes this thread has cooled down ALOT. 

BTW where are the pics? (NONE of Ally pls!!)


----------



## DouglasPHill

Andie gets my vote.


----------



## scooterboy

DouglasPHill said:


> Andie gets my vote.


{shudder}


----------



## Allanon

Bridget Moynahan from Blue Bloods.


----------



## fmowry

Brooke Burke Charvet. Had some work done, but it was good work, not Joah Rivers work:


----------



## aindik

She's been on TV after her 40th birthday, but not in an acting role (but as a co-host of a reality show). Judges?


----------



## spud

I'll allow it.


----------



## jsmeeker

aindik said:


> She's been on TV after her 40th birthday, but not in an acting role (but as a co-host of a reality show). Judges?


I thought we had expanded the field to any TV personality.

I vote she counts. :up:


----------



## DevdogAZ

Love me some Brooke Burke. I'll definitely allow it.


----------



## trainman

DouglasPHill said:


> Andie gets my vote.


I saw her throw out the first pitch at a minor-league baseball game a couple years ago, and then she spent a couple innings walking around in the stands chatting with people, so I can report that she looks in person pretty much like she looks in the movies. (No, I didn't chat with her, since I was more interested in the game. Obviously, she's not necessarily one of my favorites who's been mentioned in this thread.  )


----------



## DevdogAZ

DouglasPHill said:


> Andie gets my vote.


Is she currently on TV?


----------



## photoshopgrl

DevdogAZ said:


> Is she currently on TV?


Yeah she's on some show on ABC Family called "Jane By Design"


----------



## steve614

I take offense at some of you calling thin people anorexic.

I've seen the difference and Calista Flockhart is not anorexic. 
Maybe, if she lost another 25 pounds. 

Take this post with a grain of salt. 
What some people consider 'curvy', I consider 'fat'. To each their own.


----------



## cheesesteak

chocophile said:


> 400+ posts, and no mention of Rena Sofer?
> 
> She had a guest appearance on The Glades last week, and has a recurring role on NCIS.


:up:


----------



## Dawghows

As Ive mentioned a time or two in other threads, my wife and I are currently catching up on post-reboot Doctor Who. At the moment, I have more than a little bit of a crush on River Song, played by Alex Kingston who is 49.

Were not completely caught up, so I dont know (and dont want to know) if her character is still in play. If not, then I suppose she doesnt fill the requirement that the person be on a current TV show. But shes current on my TiVo, at least.


----------



## jsmeeker

Before "GCB" got cancelled, I should have put in a vote for Leslie Bibb.


----------



## aindik

jsmeeker said:


> Before "GCB" got cancelled, I should have put in a vote for Leslie Bibb.


Or Kristen Chenoweth.


----------



## Alfer

aindik said:


> Or Kristen Chenoweth.




Not sure many folks would classify her as "hawt".


----------



## ihatecable

Stolen from another thread. But I still think pretty damm good


----------



## BradJW

jsmeeker said:


> Before "GCB" got cancelled, I should have put in a vote for Leslie Bibb.


Only 37.


----------



## jsmeeker

BradJW said:


> Only 37.


Hmmm.. I could have sworn she was now over 40.


----------



## tivogurl

jsmeeker said:


> Hmmm.. I could have sworn she was now over 40.


Born Nov 1974.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Alfer said:


> Not sure many folks would classify her as "hawt".


Really? She's very hot. Never heard anyone who thought otherwise. I've heard people say that her speaking voice is annoying, which I can understand, but in the looks department, there's nothing annoying at all.


----------



## astrohip

ihatecable said:


> Stolen from another thread. But I still think pretty damm good


I wanna know what thread it's from. 

Research purposes, of course.


----------



## Jebberwocky!

chocophile said:


> 400+ posts, and no mention of Rena Sofer?
> 
> She had a guest appearance on The Glades last week, and has a recurring role on NCIS.


She'd be on my list for sure. I fell for her when she was on Ed back in 2001.


----------



## photoshopgrl

Jebberwocky! said:


> She'd be on my list for sure. I fell for her when she was on Ed back in 2001.


Rena is gorgeous! I'd vote for her.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Angie Harmon turned 40 a few days ago. She definitely belongs in this thread.



















The first picture was supposedly taken in May of this year, so she's not quite 40 there, but pretty close. The second picture was tweeted by her on her birthday, so I think that's recent.


----------



## fmowry

She needs to add about 15 lbs. She's always been thin though so it's not like she became anorexic one year.


----------



## Jebberwocky!

fmowry said:


> She needs to add about 15 lbs. She's always been thin though so it's not like she became anorexic one year.


lets not rush mother nature - she'll get there eventually.

She definitely belongs in the hawtest 40+ year old actress group picture!


----------



## Alfer

Angie needs a sammich me thinks.


----------



## SullyND

Jebberwocky! said:


> I fell for her when she was on Ed back in 2001.


Speaking of Ed, I'd put Julie Bowen on this list.


----------



## fmowry

SullyND said:


> Speaking of Ed, I'd put Julie Bowen on this list.


Already thrown in (no pic though).

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8139462#post8139462

It was easy to throw her in. She only weighs 80 lbs.


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel

To me, Angie is kind of mannish looking. It must be the jaw - Jessica Simpson strikes me the same way.


----------



## jsmeeker

Jebberwocky! said:


> She definitely belongs in the hawtest 40+ year old actress group picture!


For sure. For sure.



SullyND said:


> Speaking of Ed, I'd put Julie Bowen on this list.


Yes. She belongs to.. She was my Ed crush. In a major way


----------



## aindik

mooseAndSquirrel said:


> To me, Angie is kind of mannish looking. It must be the jaw


Agree



mooseAndSquirrel said:


> Jessica Simpson strikes me the same way.


Disagree.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

fmowry said:


> Already thrown in (no pic though).
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8139462#post8139462
> 
> It was easy to throw her in. She only weighs 80 lbs.


Hey, to be fair, that was my post and originally there was a pic.  For some reason it stopped being hosted or something.

Anyway, here's a good recent one:


----------



## DreadPirateRob

jsmeeker said:


> Yes. She belongs to.. She was my Ed crush. In a major way


Me too, friend. Me too. I loved me some Carol Vessey. Julie Bowen was way hotter then - and it's not because she's older now, it's because she's so bony.


----------



## Jayjoans

concur. Julie Bowen has no place on this list in her current state. <<shudder>>


----------



## Kablemodem

photoshopgrl said:


> Rena is gorgeous! I'd vote for her.


I occasionally see her at the supermarket. Her eyes are amazing.


----------



## frombhto323

Amnesia said:


> *Calista definitely*. And Portia...





cheesesteak said:


> Wtf?


WTF is right. Maybe if she went on a chesseburger and onion ring diet for a few weeks.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Just to keep this thread going, here are a couple other hot women who recently turned 40 and who are currently on TV. (Note that I'm not saying these are the "hawtest" women over 40 on TV, but they're still worth mentioning.)

Robin Tunney on The Mentalist:










Leigh-Allyn Baker on Good Luck, Charlie.


----------



## Steveknj

DevdogAZ said:


> Just to keep this thread going, here are a couple other hot women who recently turned 40 and who are currently on TV. (Note that I'm not saying these are the "hawtest" women over 40 on TV, but they're still worth mentioning.)
> 
> Robin Tunney on The Mentalist:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leigh-Allyn Baker on Good Luck, Charlie.


Yeah, not close!! But worth mentioning yes


----------



## scooterboy

DevdogAZ said:


> Robin Tunney on The Mentalist:


Weirdest facial bone structure of any actress, ever. Creeps me out.

I do watch the Mentalist, but refer to her as "Skeletor".


----------



## aindik

I remember her from Prison Break. That picture looks nothing like what she looked like then.


----------



## tonestert

How about Selma Blair from Anger Management ? I think she's pretty hot and she just turned 40.


----------



## DevdogAZ

aindik said:


> I remember her from Prison Break. That picture looks nothing like what she looked like then.


I had totally forgotten that she was in Prison Break. Even after looking at IMDb and seeing her character name, I still have no memory of that.


----------



## aindik

DevdogAZ said:


> I had totally forgotten that she was in Prison Break. Even after looking at IMDb and seeing her character name, I still have no memory of that.


I only watched the first season. She was, IIRC, Scofield's brother's lawyer.


----------



## jsmeeker

tonestert said:


> How about Selma Blair from Anger Management ? I think she's pretty hot and she just turned 40.


Nice addition!! :up:


----------



## DreadPirateRob

DevdogAZ said:


> I had totally forgotten that she was in Prison Break. Even after looking at IMDb and seeing her character name, I still have no memory of that.


I still mainly think of her from the teen witch movie _The Craft_, even though that movie is nearly 20 years old.


----------



## DevdogAZ

DreadPirateRob said:


> I still mainly think of her from the teen witch movie _The Craft_, even though that movie is nearly 20 years old.


Yes, I think of that, too. I actually never saw it, but Robin attended a summer acting workshop back in the 90s where I was on the catering staff, so I've noticed her name and followed her career a little more than I normally would. Can't believe I've forgotten about her appearance on Prison Break.


----------



## SullyND

Steveknj said:


> Yeah, not close!! But worth mentioning yes


That's a wierd picture of Robin... The mom from Good Luck Charlie always reminds me of Nicole Sullivan from Mad TV.



scooterboy said:


> Weirdest facial bone structure of any actress, ever. Creeps me out.


Yeah, something weird there now.



aindik said:


> I remember her from Prison Break. That picture looks nothing like what she looked like then.


I wish PB ended with the first season, it was so much better than the rest...


----------



## MikeAndrews

Erin Moran


----------



## DreadPirateRob

C'mon dude. That's not cool.


----------



## Ment

that's banworthy IMHO..


----------



## mattack

tonestert said:


> How about Selma Blair from Anger Management ? I think she's pretty hot and she just turned 40.


From Anger Management?!?!

From "Cruel Intentions"! (Wow, that was sooo long ago.)


----------



## Archangel00

Steveknj said:


> Yeah, not close!! But worth mentioning yes





netringer said:


> Erin Moran


Talk about some thread killers....sheesh...:down:


----------



## TheMerk

Archangel00 said:


> Talk about some thread killers....sheesh...:down:


Could be worse. I came this close to posting Christine Baranski the other day just to troll everyone.


----------



## aindik

mattack said:


> From Anger Management?!?!
> 
> From "Cruel Intentions"! (Wow, that was sooo long ago.)


"From Anger Management" as in "this is the TV series that qualifies her for this thread."


----------



## scooterboy

aindik said:


> I remember her from Prison Break. That picture looks nothing like what she looked like then.


I remember her from Empire Records.


----------



## DougF

I'm surfing with my laptop on the couch while my wife watches "The Good Wife". In the span of about 10 minutes, I've seen Julianna Margulies, Maura Tierney and Annabella Sciorria. Yum.


----------



## Flop

DougF said:


> I'm surfing with my laptop on the couch while my wife watches "The Good Wife". In the span of about 10 minutes, I've seen Julianna Margulies, Maura Tierney and Annabella Sciorria. Yum.


... And your wife.

Wives get testy if you mention other attractive women and don't include them.


----------



## dimented

Flop said:


> ... And your wife.
> 
> Wives get testy if you mention other attractive women and don't include them.


Is his wife a hawt 40+ year old who is an actress currently on TV?


----------



## justen_m

Maybe I am smeeking... but has Paige Turco (47yo) appeared in this thread?


----------



## MirclMax

justen_m said:


> Maybe I am smeeking... but has Paige Turco (47yo) appeared in this thread?


Yes .. she was discussed in posts 150-153

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=7188274#post7188274


----------



## gossamer88

No Mention of 45 year old Stacey Dash. Recently in the news for her support of Romney. And a Bronxite :up:


----------



## DougF

How old is Katey Sagal? I know she's over 40 but is she 50+ yet? Saw her on the Roseanne roast last night and she looked fantastic.


----------



## Hoffer

DougF said:


> How old is Katey Sagal? I know she's over 40 but is she 50+ yet? Saw her on the Roseanne roast last night and she looked fantastic.


She was on the Howard Stern show recently. I think she's about 58 years old.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Looking at IMDb, I don't see what current shows Paige Turco or Stacey Dash are appearing in. 

And Hoffer was right, Katey Sagal will be 59 in January.


----------



## cheesesteak

Katey Sagal hot?


----------



## astrohip

DougF said:


> How old is Katey Sagal? I know she's over 40 *but is she 50+ yet? * Saw her on the Roseanne roast last night and she looked fantastic.


Sounds like the makings of a new thread...


----------



## Maui

DevdogAZ said:


> Looking at IMDb, I don't see what current shows Paige Turco or Stacey Dash are appearing in.
> 
> And Hoffer was right, Katey Sagal will be 59 in January.


Paige Turco has a reoccurring role on Person of Interest.


----------



## Generic

DougF said:


> How old is Katey Sagal? I know she's over 40 but is she 50+ yet? Saw her on the Roseanne roast last night and she looked fantastic.


I came here to post Katey Sagal. I watched the pilot episode of Sons of Anarchy and noticed she looked good. I knew she was older then me but I would not have thought she was 58.


----------



## gossamer88

DevdogAZ said:


> Looking at IMDb, I don't see what current shows Paige Turco or Stacey Dash are appearing in.


Not every mention is currently on TV.


----------



## philw1776

DevdogAZ said:


> Looking at IMDb, I don't see what current shows Paige Turco or Stacey Dash are appearing in.
> 
> And Hoffer was right, Katey Sagal will be 59 in January.


Turco has a recurring role in _Person of Interest_
Hawt!


----------



## DevdogAZ

gossamer88 said:


> Not every mention is currently on TV.


That's the point of this thread. Since the thread has been going for several years, there are many that were mentioned at one time that are no longer regularly appearing on TV. But the thread isn't just a place to post hot actresses who are 40+. It's a place to post hot actresses who are 40+ and who are currently appearing on TV.


----------



## DougF

I don't give a flying f*ck if they are on TV or not. If they are hot, I want to see pictures. 

I hereby move that we amend the thread to include all hawt 40+ actresses. Do I have a second?


----------



## jsmeeker

DougF said:


> I don't give a flying f*ck if they are on TV or not. If they are hot, I want to see pictures.
> 
> I hereby move that we amend the thread to include all hawt 40+ actresses. Do I have a second?


maybe we need a second thread.


----------



## jsmeeker

Is Amanda Peet currently on TV? I think I saw some promo for being in some show. Maybe it was just as a guest spot? That should count, I think. She is 40. And she is hawt.


----------



## Jeeters

Maui said:


> Paige Turco has a reoccurring role on Person of Interest.


I was just about to post that she was on PoI last week.


----------



## DougF

jsmeeker said:


> Is Amanda Peet currently on TV? I think I saw some promo for being in some show. Maybe it was just as a guest spot? That should count, I think. She is 40. And she is hawt.


I was going to mention her the other night, but I hadn't checked to see if she is 40 yet. My wife was watching The Good Wife again when Amanda showed up. I might have to start watching that show.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Amanda Peet was on that NBC sitcom "Bent" that aired in the summer. She'll be a guest star on the next few episodes of The Good Wife. I think I read somewhere that she'll be starring in a new show next year, but I can't tell from IMDb what that is.

So since she'll be on TV for the next couple weeks, I say she's good to go!!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

We need to set up firm guidelines as to what qualifies an actress to appear in this thread.

No, not really.


----------



## Hoffer

Rob Helmerichs said:


> We need to set up firm guidelines as to what qualifies an actress to appear in this thread.
> 
> No, not really.


My eyes started to roll

and then I saw the tiny text at the bottom.


----------



## JohnB1000

How about Melora Hardin, previously from The Office, now from Wedding Band. (I do admit to not studying the whole thread.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

jsmeeker said:


> Is Amanda Peet currently on TV? I think I saw some promo for being in some show. Maybe it was just as a guest spot? That should count, I think. She is 40. And she is hawt.





DevdogAZ said:


> Amanda Peet was on that NBC sitcom "Bent" that aired in the summer. She'll be a guest star on the next few episodes of The Good Wife. I think I read somewhere that she'll be starring in a new show next year, but I can't tell from IMDb what that is.
> 
> So since she'll be on TV for the next couple weeks, I say she's good to go!!


I need to go watch _The Whole Nine Yards_ again...


----------



## Steveknj

Wow, can't believe I started this thread in 2009!!! I thought it was like last year!


----------



## Hoffer

Steveknj said:


> Wow, can't believe I started this thread in 2009!!! I thought it was like last year!


I thought that too. Saw someone earlier say something about the thread being a couple years old. I thought that wasn't right. That it was just started over the summer. I was surprised to see it was started in 2009. I'm pretty sure I never noticed it until this year.

edit: I see my first post was in August of this year.


----------



## JohnB1000

This thread, like the women it features, is timeless.


----------



## Satchel

Huge Paget Brewster fan...she's 43


----------



## DevdogAZ

^^^ Currently appearing in Criminal Minds, according to IMDb.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

DevdogAZ said:


> ^^^ Currently appearing in Criminal Minds, according to IMDb.


But not according to reality...


----------



## trainman

^^^ Excellent in the unfortunately short-lived "Andy Richter Controls the Universe" -- in which I thought she was much hotter than the other lead actress, who was supposed to be "the hot one." But she wasn't 40+ during the run of that show.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

trainman said:


> ^^^ Excellent in the unfortunately short-lived "Andy Richter Controls the Universe" -- in which I thought she was much hotter than the other lead actress, who was supposed to be "the hot one."


That's how Hollywood casting works.

For the hot one, hire a drop-dead gorgeous blonde. For the plain friend, hire a drop-dead gorgeous brunette, and put glasses on her.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Rob Helmerichs said:


> But not according to reality...


So you're saying she's not currently in Criminal Minds? I don't watch that show, so I don't know if you're joking or not.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

DevdogAZ said:


> So you're saying she's not currently in Criminal Minds? I don't watch that show, so I don't know if you're joking or not.


She left the show last season.

Again.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Rob Helmerichs said:


> She left the show last season.
> 
> Again.


Ah, gotcha. I saw that she'd been in 125 episodes of that show, so I figured she was a series regular. And I didn't realize the show had been around long enough to have more than 125 episodes, so that didn't even occur to me.


----------



## pmyers

/smeek

No Leah Remini?


----------



## ElJay

trainman said:


> ^^^ Excellent in the unfortunately short-lived "Andy Richter Controls the Universe" -- in which I thought she was much hotter than the other lead actress, who was supposed to be "the hot one." But she wasn't 40+ during the run of that show.


She needs to be in another comedy... She was great on that show.


----------



## MikeAndrews

ElJay said:


> She needs to be in another comedy... She was great on that show.


 Paget Brewster was the wife in "Huff," sometimes in lingerie.


----------



## Steveknj

pmyers said:


> /smeek
> 
> No Leah Remini?


Nah, she's too fat


----------



## Anubys

Steveknj said:


> Nah, she's too fat


wait...Leah Remini is fat?


----------



## JohnB1000

Steveknj said:


> Nah, she's too fat


I typed that response but decided it was waaaay to obvious


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Gretchen Mol (Boardwalk Empire's Best Mom EVAH) turns 40 today...


----------



## DevdogAZ

Dammit. You beat me to it. I've been waiting for Nov. 8 to post her in this thread.


----------



## Anubys

DevdogAZ said:


> Dammit. You beat me to it. I've been waiting for Nov. 8 to post her in this thread.


maybe you can do a better job of posting her picture!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Anubys said:


> maybe you can do a better job of posting her picture!


That's interesting...it shows up for me in Firefox, but not in IE.


----------



## mcb08

Shows up on forum runner, too.


----------



## Anubys

Not on Chrome...


----------



## aindik

Anubys said:


> Not on Chrome...


Didn't show up for me in Chrome, but I right-clicked the image, copied the URL, and pasted it into a new tab, and then it worked.

EDIT: But then he edited his post and put in a new picture.

We need a post-40 picture to evaluate, though.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

I tried a different one. This one work better?


----------



## Anubys

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I tried a different one. This one work better?


Yep. I see it now.

Worth it! :up:


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Good.

Because Gretchen Mol being invisible is a crime that MUST NOT STAND.


----------



## loubob57

I haven't seen Boardwalk Empire but she looked familiar. She was Annie in Life on Mars (US version). But she never dressed like that on that show.


----------



## DevdogAZ

loubob57 said:


> I haven't seen Boardwalk Empire but she looked familiar. She was Annie in Life on Mars (US version). But she never dressed like that on that show.


There are lots of ways she's "dressed" on Boardwalk Empire that I'm fairly certain you never saw in Life on Mars.


----------



## [NG]Owner

Satchel said:


>


"You can never have this. NEVER, NEVER, NEVER!"

[NG]Owner


----------



## DevdogAZ

I thought of this thread as I was watching Parks & Recreation last night. Amy Poehler isn't super hot, but she's over 40, relatively attractive, and on TV. That should qualify, right?


----------



## Anubys

wrong!


----------



## TampaThunder

Did a thread search and found no mention of Archie Panjabi from _The Good Wife_. I think she qualifies.


----------



## MikeAndrews

DevdogAZ said:


> I thought of this thread as I was watching Parks & Recreation last night. Amy Poehler isn't super hot, but she's over 40, relatively attractive, and on TV. That should qualify, right?


Amy had niiiiice cleavage on the Emmys.

Allison Janney.


----------



## jsmeeker

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Gretchen Mol (Boardwalk Empire's Best Mom EVAH) turns 40 today...


sweeet


----------



## ihatecable

*May be a smeek but check out Padma Lakshmi wow! *


----------



## jradosh

ihatecable said:


> *May be a smeek but check out Padma Lakshmi wow! *


I wouldn't say she qualifies under the term "actress". She's about as wooden in front of the camera as any TV host I've ever seen.

Hot... no doubt.


----------



## aindik

jradosh said:


> I wouldn't say she qualifies under the term "actress". She's about as wooden in front of the camera as any TV host I've ever seen.
> 
> Hot... no doubt.


Does playing herself on 30 Rock count as "actress"?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Plus, her ex-husband is way less hot than me, so maybe there's hope.

Then again, he's rich and famous, which imbue a hotness all their own...


----------



## ihatecable

jradosh said:


> I wouldn't say she qualifies under the term "actress". She's about as wooden in front of the camera as any TV host I've ever seen.
> 
> Hot... no doubt.


I'm sure there is some wood behind the camera as well too


----------



## jsmeeker

jradosh said:


> I wouldn't say she qualifies under the term "actress". She's about as wooden in front of the camera as any TV host I've ever seen.
> 
> Hot... no doubt.


I think we allow for any TV personality to be eligible for this list.


----------



## alpacaboy

Y'know, I've kind of wondered if I was the only one who thinks Kari Matchett (Joan on Covert Affairs) is pretty hot.








Maybe not the best pic, but easy to find.


----------



## efilippi

I first remember her as a character on Nero Wolfe, thought she was stunning then, in a quite sophisticated way, and still do.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Good call. Kari Matchett is definitely worthy of this thread.


----------



## Graymalkin

I enjoyed Kari Matchett's repertoire work on Nero Wolfe. (I should rewatch that series while I'm on vacation this week.) Very attractive, but not super hot in my eyes. She comes across just a little too ice-maidenly for my taste.


----------



## Azlen

I've always thought that Gillian Vigman was really hot.


----------



## Maui

I think at 49 I could still have a crush on Elizabeth Shue


----------



## jsmeeker

Has anyone mentioned 90210 alum Jennie Garth? She turned 40 this year. Still looks pretty good.


----------



## BrettStah

jsmeeker said:


> Has anyone mentioned 90210 alum Jennie Garth? She turned 40 this year. Still looks pretty good.


Pictures required.


----------



## jsmeeker




----------



## DevdogAZ

But is she currently on TV?


----------



## tivogurl

I'm surprised not to see Susan Walters (Vampire Diaries, Carol Lockwood) previously mentioned in this thread.


----------



## bengalfreak

TampaThunder said:


> Did a thread search and found no mention of Archie Panjabi from _The Good Wife_. I think she qualifies.


That pic doesn't do her justice, but man is she hot on The Good Wife.


----------



## MikeCC

Azlen said:


> I've always thought that Gillian Vigman was really hot.


Me, too. And she is everywhere... Yeah, I have a DVR and normally FF thru commercials, but she is a damn good reason to watch 'em. She's on about a six or seven commercials at least. And those commercials are in constant rotation, I think.

Those eyes! I cannot look away.

She's recurring on Suburgatory, so I always hope for a glimpse of her there, too.


----------



## jsmeeker

DevdogAZ said:


> But is she currently on TV?


ohh... Hmmmm... Good point.


----------



## GoHalos

ihatecable said:


> *May be a smeek but check out Padma Lakshmi wow! *





jradosh said:


> I wouldn't say she qualifies under the term "actress". She's about as wooden in front of the camera as any TV host I've ever seen.
> 
> Hot... no doubt.


What's funny is that Padma got the job in year two of Top Chef after Billy Joel's wife, Katie Lee Joel, was terriby wooden and awful as the host - much worse than Padma ever was.


----------



## jsmeeker

Katie Lee is awfully pretty, though.


----------



## fmowry

DevdogAZ said:


> But is she currently on TV?


According to IMDB, two TV movies in 2012. So I'll allow it.


----------



## cmontyburns

She was also in some Old Navy commercials this year.


----------



## aindik

Jennie Garth was a regular on the new CW version of 90210 but she hasn't been on it in a couple of years (since 2010 according to IMDB).


----------



## scooterboy

Maui said:


> I think at 49 I could still have a crush on Elizabeth Shue


At 50 I still do.


----------



## Steveknj

DevdogAZ said:


> Good call. Kari Matchett is definitely worthy of this thread.


Agreed!


----------



## Steveknj

Maui said:


> I think at 49 I could still have a crush on Elizabeth Shue


I always thought she was cute more than hot. But, I could definitely crush on her


----------



## Steveknj

bengalfreak said:


> That pic doesn't do her justice, but man is she hot on The Good Wife.


I she over 40? if so, she REALLY looks younger


----------



## Maui

scooterboy said:


> At 50 I still do.


Well, I meant that she is 49. I am only 48


----------



## KenDC

Steveknj said:


> I always thought she was cute more than hot.


Agreed until I saw her in "Leaving Las Vegas".


----------



## scooterboy

Maui said:


> Well, I meant that she is 49. I am only 48


Grammatically, you described yourself as 49. 

Not that either of us would have a shot...


----------



## DevdogAZ

Steveknj said:


> I she over 40? if so, she REALLY looks younger


The actress turned 40 last May. No idea when that picture was taken. That pic could be five years old for all we know.


----------



## Steveknj

DevdogAZ said:


> The actress turned 40 last May. No idea when that picture was taken. That pic could be five years old for all we know.


Wow, I had no idea, I was have thought early 30s at the most. She definitely qualifies for this thread


----------



## bobino

MikeCC said:


> Me, too. And she is everywhere... Yeah, I have a DVR and normally FF thru commercials, but she is a damn good reason to watch 'em. She's on about a six or seven commercials at least. And those commercials are in constant rotation, I think.
> 
> Those eyes! I cannot look away.
> 
> She's recurring on Suburgatory, so I always hope for a glimpse of her there, too.


I don't watch commercials, thank you TiVo, but when fast forwarding I've noticed her on a Jack in the Box and an airline commercial. I find myself stopping to watch her. I find her so stunning I actually searched to find out about her (the Jack in the Box Wikipedia page led me to a list of Jack's wives).

What other commercials in she in? Is there a website, like IMDB, that lists actors in commercials?

-Bob


----------



## Azlen

bobino said:


> I don't watch commercials, thank you TiVo, but when fast forwarding I've noticed her on a Jack in the Box and an airline commercial. I find myself stopping to watch her. I find her so stunning I actually searched to find out about her (the Jack in the Box Wikipedia page led me to a list of Jack's wives).
> 
> What other commercials in she in? Is there a website, like IMDB, that lists actors in commercials?
> 
> -Bob


She's currently in the Directv commercials and I think the Swiffer one she is in is currently airing as well. 
I haven't seen anything like IMDB for commercials, though IMDB does have another work page for things like commercials except it isn't always updated all that well.


----------



## steve614

My crush on Elizabeth Shue started with Karate Kid and hasn't waned.


----------



## Generic

steve614 said:


> My crush on Elizabeth Shue started with Karate Kid and hasn't waned.


Me too but I thought she was the same age or a year older then me. She is 5 years older then me!


----------



## andyw715

Ni hao.


----------



## loubob57

steve614 said:


> My crush on Elizabeth Shue started with Karate Kid and hasn't waned.


Not to mention Adventures in Babysitting.
"Don't F with the babysitter!"


----------



## KenDC

We can add Alyssa Milano to the list...kind of...she is staring in a new show coming next year. She turned 40 today:


----------



## Alfer

KenDC said:


> We can add Alyssa Milano to the list...kind of...she is staring in a new show coming next year. She turned 40 today:


Hot


----------



## aindik

KenDC said:


> We can add Alyssa Milano to the list...kind of...she is staring in a new show coming next year. She turned 40 today:


If I was looking for something that made me feel old today, that was it. Holy cow.

I'm 5 years younger than her. She was my first TV crush when she was on Who's the Boss.


----------



## jsmeeker

yeah, baby!!


----------



## KenDC

aindik said:


> If I was looking for something that made me feel old today, that was it. Holy cow.
> 
> I'm 5 years younger than her. She was my first TV crush when she was on Who's the Boss.


You're welcome. 

Well, she is 5 years younger than me so crushing on her would have been creepy while she was on Who's the Boss but I found her later on Charmed. :up:


----------



## Steveknj

aindik said:


> If I was looking for something that made me feel old today, that was it. Holy cow.
> 
> I'm 5 years younger than her. She was my first TV crush when she was on Who's the Boss.


You feel old. I am pretty sure a lot of the kid stars when I was growing up are probably grandparents by now


----------



## Timbeau

Steveknj said:


> You feel old. I am pretty sure a lot of the kid stars when I was growing up are probably grandparents by now


Annette Funicello comes to mind.


----------



## MikeAndrews

Did we ever mention


----------



## Steveknj

Timbeau said:


> Annette Funicello comes to mind.


Well, she's even before MY time. But I'll bet some of the kids from The Brady Bunch or the Partridge Family, or kids from some other shows I'm thinking about might have grandkids. I'm old enough to have them, and some of those "kids" are a few years older than me


----------



## DevdogAZ

Is Geena Davis currently appearing on TV? According to IMDb.com, she was in a two-part miniseries that aired on A&E a few months ago. Is she in any other TV projects coming up? Also, she'll be 57 next month.


----------



## stahta01

KenDC said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> Well, she is 5 years younger than me so crushing on her would have been creepy while she was on Who's the Boss but I found her later on Charmed. :up:


Wow, I never realized that was the same actress on both shows.

Tim S.


----------



## andyw715

Melissa Milano is quite the young looking 40 year old 

Hot Dayummm !!


----------



## DevdogAZ

andyw715 said:


> Melissa Milano is quite the young looking 40 year old
> 
> Hot Dayummm !!


Alyssa.

Also, as with many other pictures posted in this thread, there's no way to know when that picture was taken. So while the actress turned 40 today, that particular picture may have been taken when she was 30.


----------



## zalusky

DevdogAZ said:


> Alyssa.
> 
> Also, as with many other pictures posted in this thread, there's no way to know when that picture was taken. So while the actress turned 40 today, that particular picture may have been taken when she was 30.


I just saw her in last years "New Years Eve" movie and she looked nowhere as good as that picture. So its hard to say if she has gone up or down in the HAWT scale.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Here's a pic of Ms. Milano from earlier in 2012:










Looks like this paparrazi photo was taken less than a month ago when she and her hubby took their one-year-old son to see Yo Gabba Gabba:


----------



## jsmeeker

not the best lighting. But she is still very pretty


----------



## Graymalkin

I'm sure she'll benefit from more professional lighting when her new series, _Mistresses_, airs sometime next year.


----------



## cheesesteak

Alyssa Milano wins the thread.


----------



## fmowry

cheesesteak said:


> Alyssa Milano wins the thread.


From last year's movie Hall Pass.

<image deleted and reposted by BrettStah>

Double Win!


----------



## Shaunnick

fmowry said:


> From last year's movie Hall Pass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double Win!


Am I the only one who can't see it?


----------



## BrettStah

Shaunnick said:


> Am I the only one who can't see it?


No, but I found it - here it is, re-hosted at www.imgur.com:


----------



## jasrub

cheesesteak said:


> Alyssa Milano wins the thread.


+1


----------



## Steveknj

No argument from me!!


----------



## andyw715

DevdogAZ said:


> Alyssa.
> 
> Also, as with many other pictures posted in this thread, there's no way to know when that picture was taken. So while the actress turned 40 today, that particular picture may have been taken when she was 30.


Yess Alyssa, damn you autocorrect!

Maybe there should be a rule that a current picture be posted when submitting a hot over 40 tv actress.

That being said, her current photos are hot as well....


----------



## Steveknj

andyw715 said:


> Yess Alyssa, damn you autocorrect!
> 
> Maybe there should be a rule that a current picture be posted when submitting a hot over 40 tv actress.
> 
> That being said, her current photos are hot as well....


I second that. Showing a 20 something picture proves nothing!!


----------



## DevdogAZ

andyw715 said:


> Maybe there should be a rule that a current picture be posted when submitting a hot over 40 tv actress.
> 
> That being said, her current photos are hot as well....


I think that's what we've all been trying to do. The problem is, when someone is mentioned on their 40th birthday, it's impossible to find a public picture of them from after they turned 40. Maybe in a few days there will be pics out there of Alyssa Milano at a birthday party or something.


----------



## jsmeeker

DevdogAZ said:


> I think that's what we've all been trying to do. The problem is, when someone is mentioned on their 40th birthday, it's impossible to find a public picture of them from after they turned 40. Maybe in a few days there will be pics out there of Alyssa Milano at a birthday party or something.


sure. But a pic from a few months ago should be a pretty good indicator.


----------



## GoHalos

DevdogAZ said:


> I think that's what we've all been trying to do. The problem is, when someone is mentioned on their 40th birthday, it's impossible to find a public picture of them from after they turned 40. Maybe in a few days there will be pics out there of Alyssa Milano at a birthday party or something.





jsmeeker said:


> sure. But a pic from a few months ago should be a pretty good indicator.


Exactly. There's a big difference in showing a picture from when someone is 38-39 vs. when they were 25.


----------



## aindik

I say the actress must be over 40, and all pictures must be less than a year old (yes, even if the actress is 50, we need current pictures. But 39 is OK for an actress who is 40).


----------



## Graymalkin

They're real, and they're spectacular.


----------



## Steveknj

aindik said:


> I say the actress must be over 40, and all pictures must be less than a year old (yes, even if the actress is 50, we need current pictures. But 39 is OK for an actress who is 40).


I love when we make up rules for this thread


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Steveknj said:


> I love when we make up rules for this thread


Girl-watching for old people.


----------



## Steveknj

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Girl-watching for old people.


I resemble that remark


----------



## aindik

Steveknj said:


> I love when we make up rules for this thread


It's important stuff!


----------



## Philosofy

I did a quick search, and I'm surprised Laurie Holden hasn't been mentioned (Andrea from the Walking Dead)


----------



## KenDC

I am glad I got a :up: for the subject but a :down: for the picture. 

I will try harder next time.


----------



## Hoffer

I have been thinking Andrea on Walking Dead was pretty hot this last season. (Hello scene of her pulling up her pants!!)


----------



## fmowry

Graymalkin said:


> They're real, and they're spectacular.


Whose? Surely not Alyssa's.


----------



## steve614

fmowry said:


> Whose? Surely not Alyssa's.


When they are spectacular, who cares if they are real?


----------



## BrettStah

steve614 said:


> When they are spectacular, who cares if they are real?


Not seeing a picture here...


----------



## Shaunnick

fmowry said:


> Whose? Surely not Alyssa's.


I am fairly certain they are.


----------



## steve614

BrettStah said:


> Not seeing a picture here...


Fixed.


----------



## fmowry

Shaunnick said:


> I am fairly certain they are.


They are as real as Lance Armstrong is clean. A simple image search shows them further apart than natural.

<perv>Poison Ivy II has a very good scene. So does Embrace of the Vamire<\perv>

Nothing wrong with that as she looks good. She has had some work on her face too.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Shaunnick said:


> I am fairly certain they are.


I believe a careful and thorough investigation is called for.

In the name of science.


----------



## fmowry

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I believe a careful and thorough investigation is called for.
> 
> In the name of science.


While I investigated thoroughly and came to my conclusion I believe extended monitoring of the situation is in order.


----------



## Philosofy

I've been very busy as of late, but I will make the sacrifice and offer to do the field work. Where does she live?


----------



## wprager

fmowry said:


> While I investigated thoroughly and came to my conclusion I believe extended monitoring of the situation is in order.


Heh-heh, you said "extended".


----------



## MikeCC

wprager said:


> Heh-heh, you said "extended".


He also said "came."


----------



## bengalfreak

Current pic of Archie Panjabi from this season of the Good Wife.


----------



## Shaunnick

I love TCF.


----------



## Shaunnick

This is from an episode of Charmed. None the less I hid it anyway just in case. After careful examination, I have decided to recant my earlier statement.

ASSESSMENT: FAKE



Spoiler


----------



## jsmeeker

I love TCF


----------



## zalusky

Shaunnick said:


> This is from an episode of Charmed. None the less I hid it anyway just in case. After careful examination, I have decided to recant my earlier statement.
> 
> ASSESSMENT: FAKE
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Either that or a few extra pounds.


----------



## Graymalkin

I believe Alyssa was pregnant when she appeared in the "Hall Pass" movie.


----------



## fmowry

Shaunnick said:


> This is from an episode of Charmed. None the less I hid it anyway just in case. After careful examination, I have decided to recant my earlier statement.
> 
> ASSESSMENT: FAKE
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Appreciate your service to the thread. :up:


----------



## gchance

How high up the chain is Sofia Vergara? Because if she's not at the top, I think she just leapfrogged everyone else.










Greg


----------



## bryhamm

She's #1


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

I thought Andrea Roth was #1..?


----------



## Shaunnick

Sofia has been my number one for a while now.

She hits 3 of my four criteria

1. Exotic
2. Curvy
3. Looks good no matter what situation

Too bad she is not burger and fries kind of girl.


----------



## MikeAndrews

I like brunettes. Maybe reminds me of Mom.















I like all the others, too.


----------



## cwerdna

Jenny McCarthy looks pretty good for someone who's 40. I didn't realize she was 40 until I looked her up.


----------



## sbourgeo

cwerdna said:


> Jenny McCarthy looks pretty good for someone who's 40. I didn't realize she was 40 until I looked her up.


She looks fantastic, but boy is she a buffoon on New Years Eve.


----------



## scooterboy

sbourgeo said:


> She looks fantastic, but boy is she a buffoon on New Years Eve.


You could have stopped with "buffoon".


----------



## uw69

Jenna Elfman


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

scooterboy said:


> You could have stopped with "buffoon".


Yeah, I can't believe some organization named her one of the celebrity mothers of the year...how many children's lives has she endangered with her insane anti-vaccination campaign?


----------



## sbourgeo

scooterboy said:


> You could have stopped with "buffoon".


She's actually coherent at times though (despite being nuts about the immunization thing), but I still can't believe that hyperactive "Singled Out" Jenny is still alive and kicking all these years later and someone would actually pay her to behave like that at age 40+.



Rob Helmerichs said:


> Yeah, I can't believe some organization named her one of the celebrity mothers of the year...how many children's lives has she endangered with her insane anti-vaccination campaign?


I have a nephew that hasn't been vaccinated due to that school of thought. Any pleas to reconsider that position have fallen on deaf ears.


----------



## gchance

uw69 said:


> Jenna Elfman


You know, I'd be 100% on board with this, but she's really up and down. She looked terrible on Damages (and with every opportunity to get naked, including being in the bathtub many times, but not doing so). But on that new Presidential show? Hot again. 

Greg


----------



## inaka

Ok, while not an actress, Hanna Storm is 50.










She looks amazing.


----------



## cmontyburns

I've always had a thing for Hannah Storm. I had no idea she was badly burned in a propane grill fire at her house a month or so ago. Second-degree burns to chest and hands; first-degree burns to her face.

She returned to work on NYD for the Rose Parade; here she is, looking good:










This story has some fairly graphic pictures of her burns -- only look if you really want to see. It's hard to believe she has recovered so well.

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/gra...eturns-to-work-weeks-after-grilling-accident/


----------



## inaka

Yeah, I read that story too about her burns. She said in preparation for her Rose Parade broadcast so soon after her burns, she had fake eyelashes, fake fair, fake eyebrows and spent over an hour in hair/makeup. I really wish her well and hope she fully recovers.

She looks amazing.


----------



## Jayjoans

It wasn't lost on me that I read that same story earlier today on theblaze.com


----------



## ksmelcer

Surprised she's not on the list. Caught her on Burn Notice this morning and the first thing I thought of was this thread (well, maybe the second thing


----------



## CatScratchFever

gchance said:


> How high up the chain is Sofia Vergara? Because if she's not at the top, I think she just leapfrogged everyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greg


It's amazing what makeup can do.


----------



## aindik

Makeup? Put the face from your pic 1 on the body from the pic you quoted and it's still hot. That pic is not about her face at all.


----------



## MikeAndrews

CatScratchFever said:


> It's amazing what makeup can do.














Spoiler


----------



## CatScratchFever

aindik said:


> Makeup? Put the face from your pic 1 on the body from the pic you quoted and it's still hot. That pic is not about her face at all.


This is where we differ in our opinions of what's "hot". But that's okay, plenty to go around.

I have noticed one thing, the older I get the percentage of hot women is going up proportionally.


----------



## mike_k

netringer said:


> ... photos removed out of common decency...


Yikes! Wrong thread! (Even the third photo doesn't belong anywhere near this thread)


----------



## tivogurl

CatScratchFever said:


> It's amazing what makeup can do.


Sure it's just makeup? The woman on the left doesn't have the rounded cheeks (a common marker of age) and pointy chin line of the woman on the right. I would not have recognized them as being the same woman unless I was told that was so.


----------



## ElJay

CatScratchFever said:


> It's amazing what makeup can do.


I'm not convinced that left picture is Sofia Vergara, but whoever that is, her face is very pretty as well.

As for Kathy Griffin, I don't find her attractive in any way. That said, are celebrity women really expected to get all dolled up to run around the park? Give me a break.


----------



## zuko3984

CatScratchFever said:


> It's amazing what makeup can do.


It's not makeup it's what a good or bad photographer can do. With bad lighting, a bad camera angle and a bad pose just about anyone can be made to look really bad. Just like with great lighting a good camera angle and a good pose just about anyone can be made to look good.


----------



## aindik

zuko3984 said:


> It's not makeup it's what a good or bad photographer can do. With bad lighting, a bad camera angle and a bad pose just about anyone can be made to look really bad. Just like with great lighting a good camera angle and a good pose just about anyone can be made to look good.


I would say the second part is not really true.


----------



## Kablemodem

tivogurl said:


> Sure it's just makeup? The woman on the left doesn't have the rounded cheeks (a common marker of age) and pointy chin line of the woman on the right. I would not have recognized them as being the same woman unless I was told that was so.


She might have the rounded cheeks and pointy chin if she were smiling.


----------



## MikeCC

netringer said:


>


Oh dear Gawd.

_*By all that is holy, remove that abomination!!*_

The first pic looks as if she were a terminal patient wasting away. The second pic looks like a vile henchmen for a second-tier villain.

And the third proves makeup and a bikini wax cannot do miracles. She is still not attractive, and has no business being in this discussion.

I am shallow, and shallowness has standards, dammit.


----------



## andyw715

I would not hit that!


----------



## Rainy Dave

Kathy Griffin - Not attractive. Then she opens her mouth and it gets worse. IMHO of course.


----------



## Wilhite

I was just wondering who in the world thought CarrotTop was an attractive 40 year old woman.


----------



## KyleLC

MikeCC said:


> _*By all that is holy, remove that abomination!!*_


 Then why did you repeat it by quoting it?


----------



## jsmeeker

no kidding. I like Kathy Griffin, but I don't find her attractive in any way


----------



## GoHalos

Wilhite said:


> I was just wondering who in the world thought CarrotTop was an attractive 40 year old woman.


Thunder stealer!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

KyleLC said:


> Then why did you repeat it by quoting it?


Well, if he didn't, then he could be talking about ANY picture...


----------



## Flop

My eyes are bleeding. I don't think I'll ever be able to unsee that.


----------



## DevdogAZ

BrettStah said:


> If you chop her head off of the third picture, she's pretty hot (surgically enhanced though).


I don't think so. About a year ago there were some paparazzi pics where she had flashed them, and she certainly wasn't enhanced at that point.


----------



## midas

ElJay said:


> That said, are celebrity women really expected to get all dolled up to run around the park?


In this case there should be laws expressly requiring it.


----------



## Steveknj

Rainy Dave said:


> Kathy Griffin - Not attractive. Then she opens her mouth and it gets worse. IMHO of course.


This times a billion!!


----------



## WhiskeyTango

KyleLC said:


> Then why did you repeat it by quoting it?





Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, if he didn't, then he could be talking about ANY picture...


I guess common sense isn't so common after all.


----------



## cheesesteak

inaka said:


> Yeah, I read that story too about her burns. She said in preparation for her Rose Parade broadcast so soon after her burns, she had fake eyelashes, fake fair, fake eyebrows and spent over an hour in hair/makeup.


I think she was named an honorary Kardashian for the day with all that fakeness.

Kathy Griffin? I guess some sadistic soul will post "hot" pictures of Joan Rivers next.


----------



## David Platt

BrettStah said:


> If you chop her head off of the third picture, she's pretty hot (surgically enhanced though).


Nope. She's very forthcoming about all the plastic surgery she's had, and it's all above the neck. Well, except for some lipo about twenty years ago, but I suspect that's not what you're talking about.


----------



## billypritchard

cheesesteak said:


> I think she was named an honorary Kardashian for the day with all that fakeness.
> 
> Kathy Griffin? I guess some sadistic soul will post "hot" pictures of Joan Rivers next.


Man, fake is fake, no matter the age.

The other day I watched an older episode of Louie with Joan Rivers. I was like, 'Man she is plastic!'

Then my wife showed me later a picture of a Real Housewife of LA or some crap like that in a magazine, and she was so plastic I couldn't really tell the difference between her and Joan Rivers. Do those younger ladies realize how ridiculous they look?


----------



## KyleLC

WhiskeyTango said:


> I guess common sense isn't so common after all.


Yeah, it's not like he could have said "By all that is holy, remove those pics of Kathy Griffin!!!" instead.


----------



## Shaunnick

Someone must have wanted this thread gone, because it just got nuked from orbit.

They wanted to be sure.


----------



## andyw715

Vanna White.


----------



## bryhamm

andyw715 said:


> Vanna White.


Can I get an O


----------



## DreadPirateRob

ksmelcer said:


> Surprised she's not on the list. Caught her on Burn Notice this morning and the first thing I thought of was this thread (well, maybe the second thing


Cordy!

Man, she was always voluptuous, but I love what the extra pounds that she has accumulated over the years have done for her. :up:


----------



## Hansky

inaka said:


> Ok, while not an actress, Hanna Storm is 50.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looks amazing.


If anchors are included, Dagmar Midcap.


----------



## Shaunnick

Hansky said:


> If anchors are included, Dagmar Midcap.












Had no idea who she was. Niiice.


----------



## gchance




----------



## DreadPirateRob

Yep, she's still great. 

You know this thread is basically Mrs. Coach, right?


----------



## Steveknj

gchance said:


>


She's built well, but her face? Average at best, at least in that picture.


----------



## Honora

smak said:


> I think it's: Hot on SNL, hot on early days Seinfeld. Not hot on later days Seinfeld, back to hot on Old Chrstine.
> 
> What happened to her in those middle-end Seinfeld years I'll never know.
> 
> -smak-


She had two kids during the run of the series, in 1992 & 1997.

Whenever I catch a rerun of Seinfeld, I play the "is the pregnant in this show or not" game. She usually wore big coats, stood behind the counter in Jerry's kitchen and did other things to hide "the bumps".


----------



## Anubys

I give up. Who the heck is she? I don't even remember her from Seinfeld.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

Steveknj said:


> She's built well, but her face? Average at best, at least in that picture.


With Mrs. Coach, pictures are never going to do her justice. You just have to watch her live to appreciate her. #FNL


----------



## aindik

Anubys said:


> I give up. Who the heck is she? I don't even remember her from Seinfeld.


Julia Louis-Dreyfus is the subject of the post immediately above yours, which is quoting and responding to a post from 2009 (!). She played Elaine.


----------



## Steveknj

DreadPirateRob said:


> With Mrs. Coach, pictures are never going to do her justice. You just have to watch her live to appreciate her. #FNL


Not a FNL fan, but I remember her from SpinCity. I had pretty much the same impression. Nice figure...average face.


----------



## Anubys

aindik said:


> Julia Louis-Dreyfus is the subject of the post immediately above yours, which is quoting and responding to a post from 2009 (!). She played Elaine.


oh. I thought they were talking about the redhead


----------



## DreadPirateRob

Steveknj said:


> Not a FNL fan


Well, there's your problem right there. Not a fan of amazing television?


----------



## GoPackGo

DreadPirateRob said:


> Well, there's your problem right there. Not a fan of amazing television?


Season 2.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

GoPackGo said:


> Season 2.


... was still better than just about every other show on at the time, was righting itself before a premature end caused by the writer's strike, and is responsible for one of the most moving scenes in the show's entire run.

So what's your point, exactly? Even if S2 was absolutely terrible with no redeeming qualities (which it wasn't), the remaining 80% of the show was among the best television that has ever been created.


----------



## The Spud

I think she looks better in her current series, Nashville, than she ever did in FNL, and gives Hayden a run for her money.


----------



## Steveknj

DreadPirateRob said:


> Well, there's your problem right there. Not a fan of amazing television?


Well I AM, and that's why I don't watch FNL


----------



## bryhamm

The Spud said:


> gives Hayden a run for her money.


that's taking it a bit too far


----------



## Maui

DreadPirateRob said:


> Even if S2 was absolutely terrible with no redeeming qualities (which it wasn't), the remaining 80% of the show was among the best television that has ever been created.


Matter of opinion. I liked the series but I don't think it held up over the course of the series. The cast was always good, especially Kyle Chandler but I did not think the later seasons were anything special.

I realize though that I am in the minority around here with that opinion.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Wow, this is like a BBT thread with all the off-topic discussion!


----------



## Maui

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Wow, this is like a BBT thread with all the off-topic discussion!


Well, we have pretty much exhausted the over 40 tv actresses. We are just biding time until someone worthy has their 40th birthday.


----------



## cherry ghost

Joelle Carter - Justified


----------



## Kablemodem

Maui said:


> Well, we have pretty much exhausted the over 40 tv actresses. We are just biding time until someone worthy has their 40th birthday.


Maybe it's time to start a thread for actresses under 40.


----------



## tivogurl

Kablemodem said:


> Maybe it's time to start a thread for actresses under 40.


Because hot under 40 actresses are hard to find?


----------



## Philosofy

tivogurl said:


> Because hot under 40 actresses are hard to find?


No. That's the point. Big thread, lots of pictures. Are you getting this?


----------



## Ment

The Spud said:


> I think she looks better in her current series, Nashville, than she ever did in FNL, and *gives Hayden a run for her money*.


If running is the difference between jogger and Usain Bolt then yes.


----------



## efilippi

Hayden should not be in any 'hawtest' list, in my opinion. Just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## bootsy

I don't know if anyone has mentioned her, but I'd vote for Sela Ward.


----------



## loubob57

bootsy said:


> I don't know if anyone has mentioned her, but I'd vote for Sela Ward.


Hells yeah. :up:


----------



## getreal

Don't know if she has been mentioned before in this thread, but Amanda Peet just turned 41 ...










HUBBA-HUBBA!


----------



## getreal

... and Jennifer Lopez is 43 ...










YUMMY!


----------



## Steveknj

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Wow, this is like a BBT thread with all the off-topic discussion!


Kinda why I don't read the BBT threads much anymore. I hope we don't get too far off here...for obvious reasons


----------



## Steveknj

getreal said:


> ... and Jennifer Lopez is 43 ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YUMMY!


I can get behind this


----------



## Maui

getreal said:


> ... and Jennifer Lopez is 43 ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YUMMY!


Nice, but she isn't on TV anymore is she?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Well, apparently she was at the Golden Globes. And that's televised.


----------



## MikeAndrews

tivogurl said:


> Because hot under 40 actresses are hard to find?


Because over 40 actresses were supposed to quietly retire to the Motion Pictures and Television Country Home.


----------



## Jesda

Hansky said:


> If anchors are included, Dagmar Midcap.


<3


----------



## andyw715

Jacinda Barrett (Zero Hour)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jacinda_Barrett


----------



## jsmeeker

she is 40 now?

Nice!


----------



## sean67854

I'm having trouble wrapping my head around the fact that ANYONE from the Real World is 40. Geez, I'm old now.


----------



## DLiquid

sean67854 said:


> I'm having trouble wrapping my head around the fact that ANYONE from the Real World is 40. Geez, I'm old now.


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

Speaking of Real World, I had a such a crush on Julie from RW: New York (i.e. the first season). Apparently she's a housewife in Birmingham now. Can't find any current photos.


----------



## KenDC

My family just started watching Parenthood from the begining and there are a couple nice over 40 year olds in that.

Lauren Graham is 45:









Monica Potter is 41:


----------



## zalusky

I would imagine a few years this will become/replaced by a 50+ thread.


----------



## Queue

Tiffany Amber Thiessan is so close. 39.


----------



## MikeAndrews

getreal said:


> Don't know if she has been mentioned before in this thread, but Amanda Peet just turned 41 ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUBBA-HUBBA!


Have we mentioned Amanda Peet?

She was just on Craig.

What Game of Thrones writer is she married to...
Ahhh David Benioff


----------



## KyleLC

netringer said:


> Have we mentioned Amanda Peet?


Yeah, the post you just quoted among others.


----------



## uncdrew

I saw Shannen Doherty (90210) on a really bad commercial for some online degree.

Painful.

The ad was bad too.


----------



## uncdrew

uncdrew said:


> I saw Shannen Doherty (90210) on a really bad commercial for some online degree.
> 
> Painful.
> 
> The ad was bad too.


That was a bit harsh. She looked fine. Above average even. Just not at the top of this >40 list.


----------



## andyw715

I don't think she was that hot in 90210


----------



## fmowry

andyw715 said:


> I don't think she was that hot in 90210


Her eyes are uneven. Seriously! And her grill wasn't that great either.


----------



## Steveknj

fmowry said:


> Her eyes are uneven. Seriously! And her grill wasn't that great either.


Wasn't that a big thing going around during the 90210 days about Shannon being hot or not? I sort of remember reading stuff like that. I didn't watch the show but always thought she was kind of cute, but not really hot.


----------



## Azlen

Sarah Rafferty from Suits became eligible for this thread a couple of months ago.


----------



## andyw715

I wouldn't kick her outta bed for eating crackers.


----------



## DougF

andyw715 said:


> I wouldn't kick her outta bed for eating crackers.


Why else would she be there?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

DougF said:


> Why else would she be there?


Eating sushi.

Which is where I would draw the line.


----------



## Anubys

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Eating sushi.
> 
> Which is where I would draw the line.


riiiiight


----------



## MikeCC

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Eating sushi.
> 
> Which is where I would draw the line.


What? You don't like the fishy smell?


----------



## Satchel

I just figured out that Natascha McElhone is 42. She's in Californication.


----------



## MikeAndrews

Bernadette Peters is 65.

















http://www.joblo.com/hollywood-celebrities/gossip/then-now-bernadette-peters


----------



## JLucPicard

^^^ That's not a 65 year-old Bernadette Peters, is it???


----------



## Maui

JLucPicard said:


> ^^^ That's not a 65 year-old Bernadette Peters, is it???


I looked up the picture on IMDB. That is actually a 64 year old Bernadette Peters.


----------



## MikeAndrews

JLucPicard said:


> ^^^ That's not a 65 year-old Bernadette Peters, is it???


Yes. Read the link.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Note that I'm not saying either of these should be at the top of anyone's list, but they're both over 40, are relatively hot, and are on TV every week:

Megyn Price (Rules of Engagement). She'll be 41 in a couple weeks. Both pictures are since she turned 40.



















Christa Miller (Cougar Town). They made a joke about her age on this week's episode so I looked her up, and she's 48! Will be 49 in May. Both pics are recent.


----------



## andyw715

Dang.


----------



## JLucPicard

netringer said:


> Yes. Read the link.


Forgive me for not wanting to click on a link to joblo (I have no idea what that is, nor did I care that much to - especially at work).


----------



## Hoffer

DevdogAZ said:


> Note that I'm not saying either of these should be at the top of anyone's list, but they're both over 40, are relatively hot, and are on TV every week:
> 
> Megyn Price (Rules of Engagement). She'll be 41 in a couple weeks. Both pictures are since she turned 40.
> 
> Christa Miller (Cougar Town). They made a joke about her age on this week's episode so I looked her up, and she's 48! Will be 49 in May. Both pics are recent.


Not sure if you knew this and that's why you put them in the same post. The guy currently married to Christa, used to be married to Megyn. I've heard them on Howard Stern and they kinda talk crap about Megyn.

I've always thought Megyn Price was hot. First saw her on that Fox sitcom "Grounded for Life". I think she's only gotten better looking with age.

Had no idea Christa was in her late 40s.


----------



## cmontyburns

Hoffer said:


> Not sure if you knew this and that's why you put them in the same post. The guy currently married to Christa, used to be married to Megyn.


Bill Lawrence, creator of _Scrubs_ and co-creator of _Spin City_ and _Cougar Town_.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Hoffer said:


> Not sure if you knew this and that's why you put them in the same post. The guy currently married to Christa, used to be married to Megyn. I've heard them on Howard Stern and they kinda talk crap about Megyn.
> 
> I've always thought Megyn Price was hot. First saw her on that Fox sitcom "Grounded for Life". I think she's only gotten better looking with age.
> 
> Had no idea Christa was in her late 40s.


I knew Christa was married to Bill Lawrence, but I didn't know that he used to be married to Megyn.


----------



## ClutchBrake

Hoffer said:


> I've always thought Megyn Price was hot. First saw her on that Fox sitcom "Grounded for Life". I think she's only gotten better looking with age.


Same here.


----------



## DougF

Hoffer said:


> ...Had no idea Christa was in her late 40s.


Well, if she hadn't been surgically altered, you might be able to tell.

She used to be very attractive, but now all I can see is that her face barely moves when she talks.


----------



## Hoffer

DougF said:


> Well, if she hadn't been surgically altered, you might be able to tell.
> 
> She used to be very attractive, but now all I can see is that her face barely moves when she talks.


Yeah, I watched the first episode of Cougartown after moving to TBS. I was surprised how she looked. I guess that should have been my first clue she wasn't a spring chicken.


----------



## inaka

She was in the Oscars which were on TV, so this qualifies. 










She's my all-time fav.

Age 46 now.


----------



## scooterboy

Hoffer said:


> Yeah, I watched the first episode of Cougartown after moving to TBS. I was surprised how she looked. I guess that should have been my first clue she wasn't a spring chicken.


As soon as I saw what both she and Courtney Cox had done to their faces, I knew I couldn't watch that show. Way too distracting...


----------



## efilippi

Ever since Hill Street Blues, I've been a bit infatuated with Gail O'grady. She is now over 50 so certainly meets the age requirements for this list. I saw her recently on Rules of Engagement and Castle so she is on tv quite a bit, even though she has not been on a series since the lovely (!) Hellcats. Bouncing cheerleaders, what's not to like?


----------



## MikeCC

efilippi said:


> Ever since Hill Street Blues *NYPD Blue*, I've been a bit infatuated with Gail O'grady. She is now over 50 so certainly meets the age requirements for this list. I saw her recently on Rules of Engagement and Castle so she is on tv quite a bit, even though she has not been on a series since the lovely (!) Hellcats. Bouncing cheerleaders, what's not to like?


FYP.

I'm pretty sure she wasn't in Hill Street. And yessssss... she is someone I am infatuated with, as well.


----------



## Graymalkin

Gail O'Grady was on NYPD Blue, not Hill Street Blues. She now shows up in a lot of Lifetime Channel and Hallmark Channel movies.


----------



## BradJW

Graymalkin said:


> Gail O'Grady was on NYPD Blue, not Hill Street Blues. *She now shows up in a lot of Lifetime Channel and Hallmark Channel movies.*


You shouldn't know that!


----------



## MikeCC

BradJW said:


> You shouldn't know that!


Ah come on... if you knew she had a RomCom or a damsel-in-distress teleplay on one of those channels, wouldn't YOU be tempted to check it out?

Ya follow the hottie. Yep.


----------



## JohnB1000

Hard to find a really good picture but Robin Wright has looked great in House of Cards


----------



## bengalfreak

scooterboy said:


> As soon as I saw what both she and Courtney Cox had done to their faces, I knew I couldn't watch that show. Way too distracting...


Gotta say the plastic surgery is an improvement. Christa Miller looked awful on Scrubs.


----------



## danterner

bengalfreak said:


> Gotta say the plastic surgery is an improvement. Christa Miller looked awful on Scrubs.


Wow, you're not kidding:


----------



## Generic

Somewhat surprised Jeri Ryan has not been mentioned yet. She is on Body Of Proof.


----------



## andyw715

Her body is proof that she is hawt.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Probably because nobody watches Body of Proof.


----------



## MikeAndrews

Generic said:


> Somewhat surprised Jeri Ryan has not been mentioned yet. She is on Body Of Proof.
> ...


I follow her and she seems to be a sweetie, but I keep thinking about her poor shlub rich ex-hubby who paid to make her up and have carreer only to have her run off with the Star Trek lech.

We've seen her depth of acting skills on such as on Leverage. She can play anything from A to C.


----------



## gchance

netringer said:


> I follow her and she seems to be a sweetie, but I keep thinking about her poor shlub rich ex-hubby who paid to make her up and have carreer only to have her run off with the Star Trek lech.


Didn't he abuse her and try to put her in sex clubs?

http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,656517,00.html

Greg


----------



## MikeAndrews

gchance said:


> Didn't he abuse her and try to put her in sex clubs?


Ryan was more of a RICH clueless nerd. He had no idea what would win her back so he tried....


----------



## MikeCC

netringer said:


> Ryan was more of a RICH clueless nerd. He had no idea what would win her back so he tried....


Ah yes. Jack Ryan.

Both he and Jeri tried very hard to keep those allegations about sex clubs and such out of the public, citing concerns about their children. They felt the charges and counter-charges they made against each other back during the divorce weren't really a matter for everyone to know. Unfortunately, even though the Ryan's divorce papaers were sealed by court order, those unproven allegations became a target when Jack Ryan tried to make a US Senate run to succed retiring Illinois Republican Senator Peter Fitzgerald.

Republican Jack Ryan's Democrat opponent for the US Senate seat? Chicago activist and State Senator Barack Obama, whose campaign was lead by strategist David Axelrod.

Despite stenuous opposition from both Jeri Ryan and Jack Ryan, a California court ordered the divorce records unsealed so reporters could look at those allegations.

Given the media frenzy around sex club allegations and a Hollywood beauty, the former 1989 Miss Illinois and Seven-of-Nine Jeri Ryan, Ryan's campaign was stunned by the insatiable press interest in the titillating allegations. As I recall, Jeri even made some press appearances with her ex-husband to show her support, but their effort to dampen the tabloid-like media excitement didn't work.

Jack Ryan dropped out of the race soon after.

Chicago politics: it's a blood sport.


----------



## efilippi

Obama was indeed star struck. Right place, right time.


----------



## Robbzpc

Hi,

I hope you don't mind feedback from a newbie. A buddy of mine mentioned this thread in passing so I thought I'd join the fray. Aside from the periodic detours on a specific show or Kathy Griffin, which I don't want to revisit, there was a mention of limited hottie talent in the plus 40 category. I'd argue this as there isn't a *lack* of 40+ plus hotties but rather so few on currently popular shows watched by the majority. For example, Diane Lane (48) is a uber hottie but not on TV. Ditto Elizabeth Berkley (40). IMO, both get better looking with age.

An interesting subject-related link is currently found on IMDb.

That said, I think you're missing a few within the parameters mentioned. 
As I understand the rules, she:
- Must be over 40
- Must be in the cast of a current TV show (or recently left)
- Any group of images posted to support your point must include a photo of the actress (post age 40 and relatively recent).

For example, 
- No one has mentioned Heidi Klum. If you post Padma, Heidi can't be ignored. (no photo needed as she's plastered all over web, right?)
- No one has mentioned Telenovela or daytime soap. Plenty of hotties there.

But here are a few others that IMO should fall into same recognition as some names previously mentioned. While I realize that my listing models in TV roles may not be fair to the actresses, but what's fair got to do with it?


*Bridget Moynahan* - 41 soon to be 42 (Currently on Blue Bloods. Aside from her roles on Sex in the City as Big's Wife "Natasha", Coyote Ugly and I,Robot, she's also a model and probably best known as Tom Brady's baby mama. That in itself confirms her hottie factor.)
*Carrie-Anne Moss* - 45 (Currently on Vegas. She's probably best known as "Trinity" in the Matrix movies.)
*Aisha Tyler* - 42 (Former model currently on The Talk and does voice-over on the animated series, "Archer". She's probably best known previously on Talk Soup, The Ghost Whisperer or as Ross' girlfriend on Friends.) 
*Holly Robinson-Peete* - 48 (Recently left The Talk, ironically replaced by aforementioned Aisha Tyler. However, Holly is currently seen on a TV commercial for Nestle Instant Breakfast and has a recurring role on Mike and Molly. She's probably best known for her role on TV series "21 Jump Street" but that was a LONG time ago and she's still hot!!! -- It's hard to believe she's that old.)
*Constance Marie* - 47 (Currently on Switched at Birth. She's probably best known as George Lopez' wife on the George Lopez Show)
..._and to circumvent the whole Lucy Liu debate, I'll offer up *Ming-Na Wen * who turns 50 this year._ (ER/Eureka/2 & Half Men/Stargate/etc.)

Honorable Mentions
*Mary McCormack* - 44 (In Plain Sight which just ended its series run and The West Wing. She's plays the plain-jane type but in real life she's HOT!!!)
...FWIW, talking head *Soledad O'Brien* (CNN) is 46 and she's a smoking hot GND cougar hottie. IMO, way hotter than Katie Couric.

My contributions for the soon to be 40 list . . .
*Tricia Helfer* of BSG fame turns 39 next month.
*Poppy Montgomery* -38 (Currently on Unforgettable, previously Without A Trace)
*Marsha Thomason* - 37 (Currently on White Collar, previously on Las Vegas)
_Upon attempting to post, I just realized that as a newbie, I'm unable to post the images and the link to the IMDb discussion. 
Sorry but you'll have to look them up. _
​
---
Final Thought: _As an aside, I had no idea Pauly Perrette was 44. They're definitely playing Abby younger than real. It was cute for the first 5 seasons but it's beginning to get a little old, especially at her age. The thought of greying pigtails is not "Pretty in Goth". OTOH, if Abby figured out that she's getting a little long in the Goth tooth, I'd imagine that a style make-over session with Ziva David might turn out to be a very interesting change in viewpoint._

Again I hope you don't mind a newbie's rambling. I'll stop here.


----------



## scole250

May be bending the rules, but this was Raquel Welch at 41.


----------



## MikeCC

Robbzpc said:


> Hi,
> 
> I hope you don't mind feedback from a newbie. A buddy of mine mentioned this thread in passing so I thought I'd join the fray.
> ...
> [snip]
> ...
> Again I hope you don't mind a newbie's rambling. I'll stop here.


Enjoyed your post... a lot. Some nice choices there. (Plus, I appreciate the formatting: you made your post easy to read with bullet points, italics, and bolding. Oh, and not a typo, either! :up


----------



## fmowry

MikeCC said:


> Enjoyed your post... a lot. Some nice choices there. (Plus, I appreciate the formatting: you made your post easy to read with bullet points, italics, and bolding. Oh, and not a typo, either! :up


It was lame. No photos.


----------



## Alfer

Waiting on the spam in 5...4...


----------



## MikeCC

fmowry said:


> It was lame. No photos.


Ah, yes. His self-confessed shortcoming. Yeah, photos would have satisfied the prurient interest in us guys.


----------



## Flop

MikeCC said:


> Enjoyed your post... a lot. Some nice choices there. (Plus, I appreciate the formatting: you made your post easy to read with bullet points, italics, and bolding. Oh, and not a typo, either! :up


Well, there was one typo:

"Carrie-Anne Moss"

Including her in a list of "Hawtest 40+" must have been a typo.


----------



## madscientist

I had no idea Aisha Tyler was 42...


----------



## Azlen

How could anyone leave Tiffani Thiessen off the soon to be 40 hottie list? She turned 39 a month or so ago.


----------



## KyleLC

Azlen said:


> How could anyone leave Tiffani Thiessen off the soon to be 40 hottie list? She turned 39 a month or so ago.


There's a soon to be 40 hottie list?


----------



## Azlen

KyleLC said:


> There's a soon to be 40 hottie list?


In Robbzpc's lengthy post he has a section of soon to be 40's. Tiffani was not on that list.


----------



## andyw715

I think the soon to be list should just include those that will be 40 like this year. Not those that turned 39 this year.


----------



## gchance

MikeCC said:


> Enjoyed your post... a lot. Some nice choices there. (Plus, I appreciate the formatting: you made your post easy to read with bullet points, italics, and bolding. Oh, and not a typo, either! :up


I highly appreciate the fact that, even though he's a newbie with only one post, it was on topic, and not posted for the express purpose of gaining access to post spam.

:up::up::up:

Greg


----------



## WhiskeyTango

Queue said:


> Tiffany Amber Thiessan is so close. 39.





Azlen said:


> How could anyone leave Tiffani Thiessen off the soon to be 40 hottie list? She turned 39 a month or so ago.


.


----------



## KyleLC

Azlen said:


> In Robbzpc's lengthy post he has a section of soon to be 40's. Tiffani was not on that list.


Oops! I was busy at work so it was a "too long; didn't read it all" situation.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

Robbzpc said:


> Hi,
> 
> I hope you don't mind feedback from a newbie. A buddy of mine mentioned this thread in passing so I thought I'd join the fray.
> 
> ...
> 
> Again I hope you don't mind a newbie's rambling. I'll stop here.


Welcome to the board/thread! I appreciate the seriousness with which you take this very worthwhile topic, and look forward to your continued participation. 

Now hurry up and increase your post count as you can start in-lining images.


----------



## Craigbob

Yeah Rob, Post on some other shows to get your count up. Then post pics.

BTW welcome to board.


----------



## Steveknj

Agree with the minions here, welcome to the board.

I can't believe I started this thread 4 years ago, and now it has a life of it's own outside the board!! Bring on the new hotties!!


----------



## replaytv

Two many words, and too few pictures on this thread. I am looking for 'Eye Candy' and all I am getting is a bunch of sweaty old fellas talking about someone prettier than their wife!


----------



## Robbzpc

I didn't include the former Kelly Kapowski because she's already mentioned earlier in the thread as almost eligible (too lazy to look it up at the moment). I thought the thread was about adding new folks to the list and not rehashing the same ones. Sorry if I missed something there.

@Craig (the friend previously mentioned): You know instead of waiting until I get to 5, I could just email you the photos and the link. BTW, the thread is on target to our talk, complete with similar names.


----------



## Shaunnick

Robbzpc said:


> I didn't include the former Kelly Kapowski because she's already mentioned earlier in the thread (too lazy to look it up at the moment) as almost eligible. I thought the thread was about adding new folks to the list and not rehashing the same ones. Sorry if I missed something there.
> 
> @Craig (the friend previously mentioned): You know instead of waiting until I get to 5 and the link, I could just email you the photos. BTW, the thread is on target to our talk.


God bless him, he knows the thread rules better than we do.


----------



## MikeCC

Shaunnick said:


> God bless him, he knows the thread rules better than we do.


:up:

Gotta love a rule follower who strictly applies our arcane regs... _to himself!!_


----------



## DevdogAZ

Welcome to Robb. Excellent first post. Can't wait until he makes a few more posts and can then add those pics that he was trying to add originally.


----------



## Azlen

Robbzpc said:


> I didn't include the former Kelly Kapowski because she's already mentioned earlier in the thread as almost eligible (too lazy to look it up at the moment). I thought the thread was about adding new folks to the list and not rehashing the same ones. Sorry if I missed something there.


This is what happens when I don't refresh myself on everything that has been previously posted. Carry on.


----------



## MikeAndrews

scole250 said:


> May be bending the rules, but this was Raquel Welch at 41.


Funny.

Raquel was out Shootout, talking about she won $millions in the libel settlement from the goof producer of "Myra Breckenridge" who killed her career by saying she was a diva on the set -the set that was total chaos anyway (see Rex Reed.)

She looked as good as ever.

The whole time she had a huge rip on her skirt.


----------



## replaytv

netringer said:


> Funny.
> 
> Raquel was out Shootout, talking about she won $millions in the libel settlement from the goof producer of "Myra Breckenridge" who killed her career by saying she was a diva on the set -the set that was total chaos anyway (see Rex Reed.)
> 
> She looked as good as ever.
> 
> The whole time she had a huge rip on her skirt.


Raquel has a incredibly beautiful face, but when I found out she got fake boobs I lost interest in her. Course I read that over half the Ms. Universe pageant contestants also have fake boobs too, so I guess everyone is doing it. I like small ones so that the lady can go braless and not cause auto accidents as she walks down the street.


----------



## marksman

Argh the other day I saw some actress who I always liked and looked up her age and was surprised she was in her early 40s, she looked great but I can not remember who it was. I only post this because when i saw her age the first thing to come up, maybe second, was this thread.


----------



## markz

efilippi said:


> Ever since Hill Street Blues, I've been a bit infatuated with Gail O'grady. She is now over 50 so certainly meets the age requirements for this list. I saw her recently on Rules of Engagement and Castle so she is on tv quite a bit, even though she has not been on a series since the lovely (!) Hellcats. Bouncing cheerleaders, what's not to like?


Count me in as a fan of Gail O'Grady! Have loved her ever since NYPD Blue! Super hottie!


----------



## fmowry

replaytv said:


> Raquel has a incredibly beautiful face, but when I found out she got fake boobs I lost interest in her. Course I read that over half the Ms. Universe pageant contestants also have fake boobs too, so I guess everyone is doing it. I like small ones so that the lady can go braless and not cause auto accidents as she walks down the street.


You probably have never seen a good boob job. Probably 75% of the women in this thread have had something done, whether it be getting their face pulled back or having rat poison pumped into it, or a new rack.


----------



## BradJW

I gotta agree with replaytv. Small, real beats fake anything 100% of the time.


----------



## Steveknj

BradJW said:


> I gotta agree with replaytv. Small, real beats fake anything 100% of the time.


I second that. I think a boob job looks fine under clothes, but I can usually tell if they are fake, just on the way they are shaped and stuff. I understand in Hollywood it's common, but then again, most of what's in Hollywood is fake anyway...I wouldn't expect less.

It's why I say the most beautiful women I have seen are NOT famous.


----------



## fmowry

BradJW said:


> I gotta agree with replaytv. Small, real beats fake anything 100% of the time.


There are plenty of bad small, real breasts and plenty of good, small implants.

Heck half the people in here thought Alyssa Milano had a real rack. I'll take hers over Lena Dunhams any day of the week.


----------



## andyw715

Gabrielle Union will be 41 this year


----------



## mcb08

andyw715 said:


> Gabrielle Union will be 41 this year


I always get her and Aisha Tyler confused.


----------



## Steveknj

fmowry said:


> There are plenty of bad small, real breasts and plenty of good, small implants.
> 
> Heck half the people in here thought Alyssa Milano had a real rack. I'll take hers over Lena Dunhams any day of the week.


Believe me, there are plenty of OTHER reasons I'd never take Lena Dunham beside her rack!! Besides she doesn't qualify for the thread, either age or hawtness.


----------



## steve614

/waiting a year for Bonnie Sommerville to become eligible.

ETA (Provided Golden Boy lasts that long. )


----------



## andyw715

Eva Longoria had a birthday on March 15th. 2 more years and shes in!


----------



## gossamer88

Claudia Jordan, currently on The Celebrity Apprentice will turn 40 next month.


----------



## rosieambles

gossamer88 said:


> Claudia Jordan, currently on The Celebrity Apprentice will turn 40 next month.


And this is the problem with CA. She was a model on a TV show. That now passes for Celebrity. Notoriety <> celebrity.


----------



## MikeAndrews

rosieambles said:


> And this is the problem with CA. She was a model on a TV show. That now passes for Celebrity. Notoriety <> celebrity.


Yeah it does. It always has been. Consider way back with The "Celebrity" Match Game or Hollywood Squares. The have "Celebrities" who are on TV because they're celebrities because they're on TV.


----------



## Graymalkin

Jeri Ryan is 45 and still looks magnificent. She was showcased in this week's episode of "Body of Proof" (entitled "Fallen Angel").


----------



## JohnB1000

Graymalkin said:


> Jeri Ryan is 45 and still looks magnificent. She was showcased in this week's episode of "Body of Proof" (entitled "Fallen Angel").


Where's the value in this post without pictures


----------



## Graymalkin

JohnB1000 said:


> Where's the value in this post without pictures


Couldn't find any stills from the episode. Just go watch it if you can find it somewhere.


----------



## mcb08

Graymalkin said:


> Couldn't find any stills from the episode. Just go watch it if you can find it somewhere.


Or check post #800


----------



## steve614

JohnB1000 said:


> Where's the value in this post without pictures





Graymalkin said:


> Couldn't find any stills from the episode. Just go watch it if you can find it somewhere.


Tivo To Go is your friend...


----------



## DreadPirateRob

She's 45? Dayum.


----------



## atrac

JohnB1000 said:


> Hard to find a really good picture but Robin Wright has looked great in House of Cards


I couldn't agree more. She is an absolute knock-out in this and the show is currently my favorite thing "on." 

(I'm taking the episodes slowly to savor them instead of doing a marathon.)


----------



## DevdogAZ

Here are a few I've run across recently:

*Susan Misner* (The Americans) DOB: 2/8/1971 Age: 41










*Joelle Carter* (Justified) DOB: 10/10/1972 Age: 40










*Kristin Bauer van Straten* (True Blood) DOB: November 26, 1966 Age: 46


----------



## gchance

DevdogAZ said:


> *Kristin Bauer van Straten* (True Blood) DOB: November 26, 1966 Age: 46


Botox much?

Greg


----------



## Philosofy

Susan Misner is on Nashville now. I looked her up on IMDB and couldn't believe how old she was! I thought she was around 26.


----------



## tivogurl

Philosofy said:


> I thought she was around 26.


 She's obviously not 26.


----------



## DevdogAZ

DevdogAZ said:


> As long as this thread didn't end with Sofia Vergara, I might as well post pictures of Julie Benz, who turned 40 on May 1 and will soon be back on TV in Syfy's Defiance.
> 
> I think this was at one of the awards shows last year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is from her wedding in May of this year, so she had just turned 40 at this point:


Just thought I'd bump the thread since Defiance has started so Julie Benz is officially back on TV.

Both of these are from January 2013 (age 40):


----------



## andyw715

Nice tracts of land.


----------



## IndyJones1023

I watched Julie Benz in _Dexter_ and saw her in _Rambo_ and wasn't impressed. Too mousy, just blah. Not really attractive to me. Then I saw her in person at a sci-fi convention. In person she's stunning!


----------



## gossamer88

I too felt she was blah on Dexter. Then she made an appearance on Desperate Housewives...holy moley!!


----------



## David Platt

Catching up on Bones last night, and realized someone that has never been posted here that I can remember:


----------



## loubob57

:up:


----------



## KyleLC

loubob57 said:


> :up:


+1


----------



## Alfer

Man I guess I'm in the majority. She is IMO not pretty at all. Looks almost like a guy in drag.


----------



## KyleLC

Alfer said:


> Man I guess I'm in the majority. She is IMO not pretty at all. Looks almost like a guy in drag.


I think you meant minority. So far it's 3 to 1. 

To each his own. There are others in this thread I don't think are pretty.


----------



## Alfer

Oops..yes, minority.


----------



## aindik

FTR if we're voting, I agree with Alfer in this instance.


----------



## JohnB1000

I think Julie Benz is super hot but her wet personality on Dexter completely put me off her.

I am always happy when this thread pops back up.


----------



## DevdogAZ

I've never watched Bones and had no idea who that actress is (Tamara Taylor, DOB: 9/27/70). But looking her up, it looks to me like that's just not a very flattering picture of her, and that her current hairstyle doesn't do her any favors. Here are a couple other pictures of her from the last couple years (not sure if she's quite 40 in these, but if not, she's close) and she looks much better here:



















Edit: It looks like the first pic is from March 2007, so she would have been only 36 at the time. The second pic in the black dress is apparently from FOX's Fall 2010 party, which was sometime near her 40th birthday.


----------



## JohnB1000

DevdogAZ said:


> Edit: It looks like the first pic is from March 2007, so she would have been only 36 at the time. The second pic in the black dress is apparently from FOX's Fall 2007 party, which was sometime near her 40th birthday.


?? She aged 3 years in 6 months ?

and now she's not 40 but was 36 in 2007 ????

I'm very confused


----------



## DevdogAZ

JohnB1000 said:


> ?? She aged 3 years in 6 months ?
> 
> and now she's not 40 but was 36 in 2007 ????
> 
> I'm very confused


Whoops. Fixed.


----------



## Craigbob

Yeah, that First pic of her did nothing for me. The one of her in the black dress.... Much better. I also found out that she was the teacher in the beginning of the Firefly movie Serenity...


----------



## Azlen

Nicole Eggert is 41. Here's a recent promo photo from Splash.


----------



## David Platt

Craigbob said:


> Yeah, that First pic of her did nothing for me. The one of her in the black dress.... Much better. I also found out that she was the teacher in the beginning of the Firefly movie Serenity...


Different strokes, I guess. I think she looks a million times better with the short hair.


----------



## Hansky

Azlen said:


> Nicole Eggert is 41. Here's a recent promo photo from Splash.


I believe the geeky sister on Charles n Charge turned out, arguably, at least as good looking and is probably at or near 40.


----------



## fmowry

Hansky said:


> I believe the geeky sister on Charles n Charge turned out, arguably, at least as good looking and is probably at or near 40.


She's 40 and hot. And has worked pretty recently so she counts.


----------



## jasrub

+1



Azlen said:


> Nicole Eggert is 41. Here's a recent promo photo from Splash.


----------



## IndyJones1023

Nicole has some nice Eggerts.


----------



## sean67854

JohnB1000 said:


> I think Julie Benz is super hot but her wet personality on Dexter completely put me off her.


If Dexter was the first place I had seen her I think I would have the same opinion. Thankfully the first place I saw her was as a hot vampire on Angel.


----------



## jsmeeker

IndyJones1023 said:


> Nicole has some nice Eggerts.


I would like to have a little Egg on my face.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

sean67854 said:


> If Dexter was the first place I had seen her I think I would have the same opinion. Thankfully the first place I saw her was as a hot vampire on Angel.


"Slay me, Darla! Please!!"


----------



## gchance

fmowry said:


> She's 40 and hot. And has worked pretty recently so she counts.


And has been completely naked in a film, if you know which one.



IndyJones1023 said:


> Nicole has some nice Eggerts.


Nicole's aren't real. Josie's are.

Greg


----------



## IndyJones1023

Who's Nicole?


----------



## MikeCC

sean67854 said:


> If Dexter was the first place I had seen her I think I would have the same opinion. Thankfully the first place I saw her was as a hot vampire on Angel.


First time I saw Julie Benz was _Buffy_.

Julie actually has the honor of being the very first face we see in the Whedonverse, in that very first scene. Not quite sure why I tuned in to that show; high school, vampires, and teen angst didn't seem like my cup of tea at the time. But I did, and I'm glad.


----------



## Steveknj

I thought Julie was a plain Jane on Dexter, but she was pretty hot on the shows I saw her on after (the superhero show, I forgot the name and I think one other).


----------



## aindik

Steveknj said:


> I thought Julie was a plain Jane on Dexter, but she was pretty hot on the shows I saw her on after (the superhero show, I forgot the name and I think one other).


You watched desperate housewives, right? Lesbian stripper who ran away with Dana Delaney's character.


----------



## DLiquid

I'm not saying that Julie Benz isn't hot, but she sometimes looks like she's hit the Botox a little too hard.


----------



## gchance

IndyJones1023 said:


> Who's Nicole?


Nicole Eggert, in the red dress above.

Greg


----------



## tivogurl

gchance said:


> Nicole Eggert, in the red dress above.


Dress?


----------



## IndyJones1023

gchance said:


> Nicole Eggert, in the red dress above.
> 
> Greg


Oops, I meant Josie.


----------



## Jeeters

IndyJones1023 said:


> Oops, I meant Josie.


Josie Davis. The actress who played the geeky sister on Charles in Charge. Post 878.


----------



## Steveknj

aindik said:


> You watched desperate housewives, right? Lesbian stripper who ran away with Dana Delaney's character.


I didn't realize that was her...Cool. I do remember her on a couple of other shows after Dexter.


----------



## Azlen

Steveknj said:


> I didn't realize that was her...Cool. I do remember her on a couple of other shows after Dexter.


Julie Benz is on the show Defiance right now.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Azlen said:


> Julie Benz is on the show Defiance right now.


That's why this discussion about her started.


----------



## gchance

tivogurl said:


> Dress?


Meh... I was mobile and on ForumRunner, going entirely from memory. No, it's not a dress.

Greg


----------



## JohnB1000

Too much talk and not enough new pictures.


----------



## MikeAndrews

Mentioned in another thread.
















"AVERT YOUR EYES!"


----------



## aindik

Really?


----------



## JohnB1000

This site just had a top 100 actresses over 40 photo stream. Mostly movie people.

http://guyism.com/celebrities/100-sexiest-actresses-over-40-forty-list.html

#1


Spoiler



Salma Hayek


----------



## Hoffer

JohnB1000 said:


> This site just had a top 100 actresses over 40 photo stream. Mostly movie people.
> 
> http://guyism.com/celebrities/100-sexiest-actresses-over-40-forty-list.html
> 
> #1
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Salma Hayek


Man, I can't believe how young some of these actresses are. That thing says Julia Roberts is only 45. I can't believe she's only 6 years older than me.

It puts Gwyneth Paltrow at number 42. Wasn't she just named sexiest woman somewhere?


----------



## DUDE_NJX

Denise Richards was recently on Anger Management, and she looked incredible. Hasn't aged at all in the past decade or so.


----------



## gossamer88

JohnB1000 said:


> This site just had a top 100 actresses over 40 photo stream. Mostly movie people.
> 
> http://guyism.com/celebrities/100-sexiest-actresses-over-40-forty-list.html
> 
> #1
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Salma Hayek


I agree.


----------



## andyw715

Azlen said:


> Nicole Eggert is 41. Here's a recent promo photo from Splash.


Just because.


----------



## billypritchard

Has anyone watched that Splash show? Cause that picture is doing some serious clean up work on Nicole Eggert. She's a fine looking 40+ woman, but that pic really isn't indicative.


----------



## gossamer88

Why did you have to ruin it for me.


----------



## fmowry

billypritchard said:


> Has anyone watched that Splash show? Cause that picture is doing some serious clean up work on Nicole Eggert. She's a fine looking 40+ woman, but that pic really isn't indicative.


She needs another season of Celebrity Fit Club. I don't even get what people see in that picture. She was hot on Baywatch though, about 30 lbs ago.


----------



## aindik

Hoffer said:


> Man, I can't believe how young some of these actresses are. That thing says Julia Roberts is only 45. I can't believe she's only 6 years older than me.
> 
> It puts Gwyneth Paltrow at number 42. Wasn't she just named sexiest woman somewhere?


"Most Beautiful" in People Magazine.

As Jim Norton said, they also voted Peter Dinklage the world's tallest person.


----------



## gossamer88

fmowry said:


> She needs another season of Celebrity Fit Club. I don't even get what people see in that picture. She was hot on Baywatch though, about 30 lbs ago.


I presume you don't like sharp knees either.


----------



## DevdogAZ

aindik said:


> "Most Beautiful" in People Magazine.
> 
> As Jim Norton said, they also voted Peter Dinklage the world's tallest person.


Exactly. That issue of People came out the same week as Gwyneth's new movie. Can you say studio marketing?


----------



## toddvj

Azlen said:


> Nicole Eggert is 41. Here's a recent promo photo from Splash.


*cough* fat *cough* Almost as bad as Leah Rimini.


----------



## cwerdna

KenDC said:


> My family just started watching Parenthood from the begining and there are a couple nice over 40 year olds in that.
> 
> Lauren Graham is 45:


I don't watch that show or any of her shows but I glimpse of her on Leno the other night (I have an SP for it, even though I don't watch most eps) and was impressed. Wow, very good for her age.


----------



## DougF

toddvj said:


> *cough* fat *cough* Almost as bad as Leah Rimini.


Seriously?!?!?


----------



## DUDE_NJX

Not bad for a shaved hobbit.


----------



## dtle

toddvj said:


> *cough* fat *cough* Almost as bad as Leah Rimini.


That's a very edited photo of her. Here's something more real:
[media]http://msnbcmedia3.msn.com/j/streams/2013/April/130420/6C7022422-130420-eggert-vlg-8a.blocks_desktop_small.jpg[/media]


----------



## DUDE_NJX

Hell, she makes Leah Rimini look good!


----------



## fmowry

dtle said:


> That's a very edited photo of her. Here's something more real:
> [media]http://msnbcmedia3.msn.com/j/streams/2013/April/130420/6C7022422-130420-eggert-vlg-8a.blocks_desktop_small.jpg[/media]


Is that Louie Anderson?


----------



## marksman

Philosofy said:


> I did a quick search, and I'm surprised Laurie Holden hasn't been mentioned (Andrea from the Walking Dead)


I just did a marathon of season 2 and season 3 of Walking Dead and I was entranced by her for some reason....when I saw her age I thought of this thread right away.


----------



## JohnB1000

ugggh, Laurie Holden is awful, I couldn't stand seeing her on screen.


----------



## KyleLC

marksman said:


> I just did a marathon of season 2 and season 3 of Walking Dead and I was entranced by her for some reason....when I saw her age I thought of this thread right away.


:up:


----------



## Hoffer

I think Laurie Holden is pretty hot. I never thought much of her the first 2 seasons of Walking Dead. I guess she cleaned up when she got to Woodbury. I remember a scene when she was in undies and bent over to pull up her pants. Very nice!


----------



## bengalfreak

JohnB1000 said:


> ugggh, Laurie Holden is awful, I couldn't stand seeing her on screen.


Note to self, completely disregard any statements that JohnB1000 makes on the hotness of anyone.


----------



## astrohip

bengalfreak said:


> Note to self, completely disregard any statements that JohnB1000 makes on the hotness of anyone.


I saw in another thread that he is from the UK. Perhaps, to be fair, they have a different sense of beauty than we do...

spoilered due to JLP's sensitivities 
image is an ugly UK person, not a hawty (but she is over 40)


Spoiler


----------



## JLucPicard

Seriously, could you spoilerize that picture! It has no place in this thread. Talk about a threadcrapper!!!!!



Edited to add:

THANK YOU!!!!!


----------



## MikeAndrews

astrohip said:


> I saw in another thread that he is from the UK. Perhaps, to be fair, they have a different sense of beauty than we do...


Scotland doesn't fluoridate the water because it makes for lousy whiskey.


----------



## Steveknj

toddvj said:


> *cough* fat *cough* Almost as bad as Leah Rimini.


Fat? Really? I guess you like REALLY skinny women!


----------



## inaka

JohnB1000 said:


> This site just had a top 100 actresses over 40 photo stream. Mostly movie people.
> 
> http://guyism.com/celebrities/100-sexiest-actresses-over-40-forty-list.html
> 
> #1
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Salma Hayek


You heard it here first.


----------



## fmowry

Steveknj said:


> Fat? Really? I guess you like REALLY skinny women!


Definitely chunky.

Now for the not chunky.

Thandie Newton (bday - Nov 6th, 1972):










And she gets nekkid in her new show Rogue on the Audience Network. Show isn't that great.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

fmowry said:


> And she gets nekkid in her new show Rogue on the Audience Network. Show isn't that great.


Well, you can't have it both ways...


----------



## alpacaboy

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, you can't have it both ways...


I've heard Game of Thrones goes both ways.


----------



## MikeCC

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, you can't have it both ways...


Rob there's a whole genre of movies that proves you _CAN_, in fact, have it both ways...

Edited to add:

Sometimes in fact, you can have it both ways _at the same time_.


----------



## wprager

KyleLC said:


> :up:


Laurie Holden recently backed out of a scheduled appearance at Comicon in Ottawa. When I read that I quickly scanned her bio and noticed they listed her as being on X-Files. So I check on IMDB and, well, I'm embarrassed to admit that I didn't realize she was the "Unablonder" (Marita Covarrubias).

And here I was, thinking that I knew my X-Files.


----------



## efilippi

I don't seem to find Kelly Ripa mentioned anywhere in this thread. She is still on daytime tv, no? And certainly good looking.


----------



## cmontyburns

I always thought Judy Reyes from Scrubs had some looks. She's back on TV now.


----------



## fmowry

cmontyburns said:


> I always thought Judy Reyes from Scrubs had some looks. She's back on TV now.


Certainly looks better unScrubbed.


----------



## MikeAndrews

efilippi said:


> I don't seem to find Kelly Ripa mentioned anywhere in this thread. She is still on daytime tv, no? And certainly good looking.


Nah. She's a bubblehead.


----------



## JohnB1000

bengalfreak said:


> Note to self, completely disregard any statements that JohnB1000 makes on the hotness of anyone.


I like plenty of the others in this thread but not her. I found her kind of frightening at times on Walking Dead.


----------



## KenDC

Can we get Heather Graham on a TV show, she was smoking at the Hangover III premier.

She was also on Scrubs, if only for a short time.


----------



## Azlen

KenDC said:


> Can we get Heather Graham on a TV show, she was smoking at the Hangover III premier.
> 
> She was also on Scrubs, if only for a short time.


She was the star of a show called "Emily's Reasons Why Not" or something like that and it was canceled after one episode. (Though it would probably be considered a hit if it got the same audience today)


----------



## tivoboyjr

I'm going to watch "The Motive" solely because Kristin Lehman is on it. I think it starts tomorrow night. I'm not expecting it to be a great show, but I like her.

Please forgive me, but I'm at work and can't post pictures.


----------



## tivogurl

tivoboyjr said:


> I'm going to watch "The Motive" solely because Kristin Lehman is on it. I think it starts tomorrow night. I'm not expecting it to be a great show, but I like her.


It's an enjoyable show. Similar to Law & Order: Criminal Intent's original concept (before it became an ordinary procedural). You start out knowing both the victim and perpetrator.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

We should add a countdown clock for Lena Heady. She turns 40 in October.


----------



## JYoung

tivoboyjr said:


> I'm going to watch "The Motive" solely because Kristin Lehman is on it. I think it starts tomorrow night. I'm not expecting it to be a great show, but I like her.
> 
> Please forgive me, but I'm at work and can't post pictures.


They already showed an episode Monday night.


----------



## tivogurl

JYoung said:


> They already showed an episode Monday night.


Which, oddly, was not deemed the premiere. They're calling the Thursday night episode the premiere.


----------



## tivoboyjr

tivogurl said:


> Which, oddly, was not deemed the premiere. They're calling the Thursday night episode the premiere.


The show didn't record for me. The Tivo guide says the original air date was 2/10/13. Which means it wasn't marked as "new." After tonight was promoted as the "premiere," it shows up as episode 2. And they wonder why the ratings are bad for these new shows. Also, Kristin was hotter when she was 39.


----------



## justen_m

Motive was screwed up for me, too. I got a season pass, but none showed up in my to-do list, even though there were no conflicts. I didn't bother to check the OAD and stuff. My pass was for first-run-only. I've seen problems like this with Canadian imports (Merlin on SyFy).


----------



## Bob Coxner

KenDC said:


> Can we get Heather Graham on a TV show, she was smoking at the Hangover III premier.
> 
> She was also on Scrubs, if only for a short time.


Heather Graham was a guest on Craig Ferguson this week.

Jennifer Anniston (age 44) plays a stripper in the new movie We're The Millers.


----------



## mcb08

justen_m said:


> Motive was screwed up for me, too. I got a season pass, but none showed up in my to-do list, even though there were no conflicts. I didn't bother to check the OAD and stuff. My pass was for first-run-only. I've seen problems like this with Canadian imports (Merlin on SyFy).


Damn Canadians!!!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

mcb08 said:


> Damn Canadians!!!


Yeah, don't they know enough to coordinate their OADs with us here on Earth?!?


----------



## DUDE_NJX

Bob Coxner said:


> Heather Graham was a guest on Craig Ferguson this week.
> 
> Jennifer Anniston (age 44) plays a stripper in the new movie We're The Millers.


What a butterface.


----------



## Anubys

Aniston is amazing. But why is she wearing a watch?


----------



## gossamer88

Anubys said:


> Aniston is amazing. But why is she wearing a watch?


You have to see the trailer to know why.


----------



## IndyJones1023

That didn't explain the watch at all.


----------



## cmontyburns

I get it.


----------



## tivogurl

IndyJones1023 said:


> That didn't explain the watch at all.


She didn't bother to remove it.


----------



## MikeAndrews

Barbara Eden broke out her "I Dream of Jeannie" costume at the Life Ball charity









http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...s-plays-fight-aids-wink-nod-article-1.1355087

*She's 78!*

She lived in Chicago with her husband. I knew a guy who got dispatched to their hi-rise lakefront condo. Imagine having Jeannie open the door.


----------



## Anubys

Barbara Eden. My first love. I still have her voice announce every e-mail "Master, I have mail for you"


----------



## DreadPirateRob

Barbara Eden looks amazing for 78.


----------



## alpacaboy

OMG! Her navel is showing! How scandalous!


----------



## loubob57

alpacaboy said:


> OMG! Her navel is showing! How scandalous!


That was the first thing I noticed!


----------



## Craigbob

I'm going to stretch a bit here since this actress is also a stuntwoman and has appeared on several ST TNG episodes both in front of the camera and as a stuntwoman and those are still shown today.

My nomination is the gorgeous redhead Patricia Tallman also of Babylon 5 fame as well as a few other movies and TV shows.

I saw her this past weekend at Phoenix Comic Con and at 50+ she still looks amazing.


----------



## inaka

Craigbob said:


> As soon as I can find a good picture I'll post one.


Sorry guy, you know the rules.
Pics first then post.


----------



## Craigbob

Added a recent pic. Still looking for a recent good full body shot where she's alone. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Craigbob

Pat Tallman from earlier this year.


----------



## DUDE_NJX

Not really my type, and she does look her age, unfortunately.


----------



## scole250

They just don't make them like they used to. Nancy Sinatra back in 1995 at around age 55. Sorry, I had to remove the good stuff else I figured it would get deleted. Yes, they're from her Playboy shoot so I know they've been touched up a little, but still very nice.


----------



## MikeCC

scole250 said:


> They just don't make them like they used to. Nancy Sinatra back in 1995 at around age 55. Sorry, I had to remove the good stuff else I figured it would get deleted. Yes, they're from her Playboy shoot so I know they've been touched up a little, but still very nice.


Do you really think that is strictly good genetics? Or could there be, um, a little help from the miracles of cosmetic surgery?

Of course, the magazines airbrushing could retouch and remove hints of crow's-feet and neck wrinkles. Patricia Tallman's photos appear to have been snapped by a fan's camera phone... nothing is retouched at all. So the comparison is a trifle unfair.


----------



## gchance

Pat Tallman looks AMAZING. Recently she posted a picture of herself from Knightriders, her first film... she really doesn't look all that much different. Yes, she's older, but she's taken VERY good care of herself over the years. Bravo Pat, my crush for you has never faltered. 

Greg


----------



## Craigbob

gchance said:


> Pat Tallman looks AMAZING. Recently she posted a picture of herself from Knightriders, her first film... she really doesn't look all that much different. Yes, she's older, but she's taken VERY good care of herself over the years. Bravo Pat, my crush for you has never faltered.
> 
> Greg


I got to talk with her for about 10 minutes at Phoenix comic con last weekend, and I can vouch that she looks great for a woman in her mid 50's. She is also very down to earth and easy to talk with.


----------



## scole250

Don't be hatin' on Nancy. Yeah she had a little work done back in the early 90s. Pat Tallman is attractive too, but she's never had an album named after her...


----------



## Alfer

Craigbob said:


> Pat Tallman from earlier this year.


----------



## DUDE_NJX

Just saw Gina Gershon on Maron.
Amazing for 51!


----------



## justen_m

DUDE_NJX said:


> Just saw Gina Gershon on Maron.
> Amazing for 51!


The reason I own a copy of Showgirls and Bound. I only own the DVDs at the moment. I really want the Blu-ray versions.


----------



## Craigbob

scole250 said:


> Don't be hatin' on Nancy. Yeah she had a little work done back in the early 90s. Pat Tallman is attractive too, but she's never had an album named after her...


True that, but she did write a book called Pleasure Thresholds.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## marksman

Eight months from now:


Elizabeth Banks


----------



## rtiano12

I don't know whether she would be counted or not but the hawtest 40+ woman i watch on television is Nigella Lawson from TLC's nigella's kitchen. She's 52y/o but she's damn hot man..!


----------



## andyw715

rtiano12 said:


> I don't know whether she would be counted or not but the hawtest 40+ woman i watch on television is Nigella Lawson from TLC's nigella's kitchen. She's 52y/o but she's damn hot man..!


I'd say she's hawt.


----------



## trnsfrguy

andyw715 said:


> I'd say she's hawt.


Absolutely, positively agree !!


----------



## JohnB1000

If you had life experience that included her Dad you could never see her that way.


----------



## rtiano12

trnsfrguy said:


> Absolutely, positively agree !!


I guess everyone thinks she's hot from top to bottom. The way she dresses even in her fifties make her different from other oldies..


----------



## andyw715

JohnB1000 said:


> If you had life experience that included her Dad you could never see her that way.


This is a superficial thread, subject's backstories don't count.


----------



## JohnB1000

andyw715 said:


> This is a superficial thread, subject's backstories don't count.


It's imprinted.


----------



## andyw715

JohnB1000 said:


> It's imprinted.


I guess someone needs to spell it out for me, cause I have NFC what that means.


----------



## DevdogAZ

I also have no clue what JohnB1000 is talking about. I have no clue who her father is, nor do I care. Actually, I barely have any clue who she is, but I like what I see in that picture.


----------



## madscientist

I looked her up on Wikipedia and all was revealed. However since I do not live, and never have lived, in the UK I don't really understand the reaction people there have to the Thatcher government (assuming I'm understanding the revelation correctly--which, history tells us, is a big assumption).


----------



## ElJay

Nice sweater.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

ElJay said:


> Nice sweater puppies.


FYP


----------



## JohnB1000

My comment was not a political one, her father was just such a buffoon and she kind of looks like him so I can't see her any other way.


----------



## DevdogAZ

DreadPirateRob said:


> FYP


I was going to make the exact same FYP.


----------



## Kablemodem

Those aren't puppies.


----------



## Ment

JohnB1000 said:


> My comment was not a political one, her father was just such a buffoon and she kind of looks like him so I can't see her any other way.


I suppose some people will look at Angela Jolie when she arrives 40+ and won't be able to erase her father either. I have no such issues. 

YES PLEASE!


----------



## DevdogAZ

Sweater cherries?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

DevdogAZ said:


> Sweater cherries?


I'm trying to come up with a remark about cherries and whole trees.

But for some reason, my brain just doesn't seem to be functioning properly.


----------



## Ment

'She's my cherry pie Cool drink of water such a sweet surprise..'


----------



## scooterboy

Ment said:


> I suppose some people will look at Angela Jolie when she arrives 40+ and won't be able to erase her father either. I have no such issues.


Is Angela one of Brad and Angelina's adopted kids? Why does anyone need to erase Brad Pitt?

Totally lost in this conversation.


----------



## Ment

scooterboy said:


> Is Angela one of Brad and Angelina's adopted kids? Why does anyone need to erase Brad Pitt?
> 
> Totally lost in this conversation.


you win the 2 letter internet for the day.


----------



## fmowry

DevdogAZ said:


> Sweater cherries?


For someone who is a chef on TLC, I couldn't come up with a photo of her showing off a nice roast for "sweater meat".


----------



## Steveknj

andyw715 said:


> I'd say she's hawt.


Holy cow!! :up::up:


----------



## Howie

She has a nice smile.


----------



## Steveknj

Howie said:


> She has a nice smile.


She's smiling?


----------



## Goober96

Heidi Klum just joined AGT and just turned 40:


----------



## Howie

She has a nice smile, too.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Howie said:


> She has a nice smile, too.


Yes she does:










The two best things in the world. A beautiful woman and a juicy burger (or is it a juicy woman and a beautiful burger? Hmm. How about both).

Here's a pretty recent picture from an AGT audition. Not sure if she was 40 yet in this pic, but probably pretty close:


----------



## Craigbob

I just found out that Robin Meade of HLN is 44.
She could sit there reading the phione book and I'd tune in.

Don't know if she's been posted here before but just in case:


----------



## scole250

There have been other attractive news women, but Robin Meade is the original news babe. Schwing.


----------



## DevdogAZ

She also has a great voice. I've seen her singing the National Anthem at several NASCAR races recently.


----------



## MikeAndrews

Hottest 50-something actors and actresses (slide show)
http://www.foxnews.com/slideshow/en...r-macdowell-brinkley/?intcmp=features#slide=1

-----

Salma Hayek is 47.

http://www.philly.com/philly/blogs/style/Salma-Hayeks-husband-loves-when-she-wears-leather.html


----------



## MikeCC

netringer said:


> Hottest 50-something actors and actresses (slide show)
> http://www.foxnews.com/slideshow/en...r-macdowell-brinkley/?intcmp=features#slide=1
> 
> -----
> 
> Salma Hayek is 47.
> 
> http://www.philly.com/philly/blogs/style/Salma-Hayeks-husband-loves-when-she-wears-leather.html


47? Pfft!

Check out the pic on slide number 11: Christie Brinkley. She's almost 60!! Day-um! (Yeah, I know, she ain't on TV. I just gotta honor a beautiful woman.)


----------



## bengalfreak

I think Christie Brinkley looks awful in that slide. Just about everyone in that slideshow, except Valerie Bertinelli, looks better.


----------



## billypritchard

MikeCC said:


> 47? Pfft!
> 
> Check out the pic on slide number 11: Christie Brinkley. She's almost 60!! Day-um! (Yeah, I know, she ain't on TV. I just gotta honor a beautiful woman.)


Christie Brinkley has a small recurring role on Parks and Rec. Where her beauty is part of the joke, and yes she still looks good.


----------



## bengalfreak

billypritchard said:


> Christie Brinkley has a small recurring role on Parks and Rec. Where her beauty is part of the joke, and yes she still looks good.


If you say so.


----------



## Graymalkin

Jeri Ryan has a Twitter account. When someone asked if she got to keep any of her Seven of Nine uniforms, she said "No, but I did take my alcove."

_THAT_ obviously explains why she looks so fabulous at 45.










(Yes, I know it's a repeat, but I don't trust animated GIFs that I find on the Internet. Don't want to accidentally infect anyone looking at it on a PC.)


----------



## JohnB1000

Not sure if she's been mentioned but just finished watching Gillian Anderson in "The Fall". She looked great. She's over 40 but I was amazed at how young she was during the X-Files run. She was only 25 when it started.


----------



## MikeAndrews

Pete and repeat.

I have a thing for brunettes. Must be because they look like good ol' Mom.

Angie Harmon, Amanda Peet, Carla Gugino.


----------



## Anubys

netringer said:


> I have a thing for brunettes. Must be because they look like good ol' Mom.


Did you mean for this to sound as creepy as it seems?


----------



## kimsan

netringer said:


> Must be because they look like good ol' Mom.


Norman?


----------



## MikeAndrews

netringer said:


> ... have a thing for brunettes. Must be because they look like good ol' Mom.





Anubys said:


> Did you mean for this to sound as creepy as it seems?





kimsan said:


> Norman?


Preverts.


----------



## DevdogAZ

It's been over four years since she was mentioned in this thread, and technically she didn't count at the time. But last night Heather Locklear was on Conan talking about her new role on Franklin and Bash. She still looks great. And she's 51!

This picture was from the Scary Movie 5 premiere on April 11, 2013:


----------



## MegaHertz67

DevdogAZ said:


> It's been over four years since she was mentioned in this thread, and technically she didn't count at the time. But last night Heather Locklear was on Conan talking about her new role on Franklin and Bash. She still looks great. And she's 51!
> 
> This picture was from the Scary Movie 5 premiere on April 11, 2013:


She looks good, but not incredible in this picture. I am just wondering what the woman in the background is thinking as the picture is being taken. The look on her face...is she just regarding Heather from top to bottom, or is there emotion behind that scowl? Maybe she just doesn't like Heather's shoes.


----------



## jay_man2

Her right knee looks kinda sharp.


----------



## JohnB1000

Wow that's not a great picture.


----------



## andyw715

Sasha Alexander, from Rizzoli & Isles (tues @ 9/8 TNT).

Just turned 40 on may 17

Angie Harmon is hot to (she's already been mentioned though)


----------



## DreadPirateRob

JohnB1000 said:


> Not sure if she's been mentioned but just finished watching Gillian Anderson in "The Fall". She looked great. She's over 40 but I was amazed at how young she was during the X-Files run. She was only 25 when it started.


She's also on _Hannibal_. And looking good, too.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

DreadPirateRob said:


> She's also on _Hannibal_. And looking good, too.


Watching early X-Files is freaky. Not because Anderson & Duchovny look old, but on X-Files they just looked so YOUNG!


----------



## scooterboy

andyw715 said:


> Angie Harmon is hot to (she's already been mentioned though)


Hot to _what_? Trot?


----------



## DreadPirateRob

andyw715 said:


> Sasha Alexander, from Rizzoli & Isles (tues @ 9/8 TNT).


I've had a thing for Sasha Alexander ever since she played Pacey's older sister on _Dawson's Creek _who hooked up with Dawson.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Watching early X-Files is freaky. Not because Anderson & Duchovny look old, but on X-Files they just looked so YOUNG!


Yeah, they both look like kids during the early years. Especially Anderson.


----------



## DevdogAZ

MegaHertz67 said:


> She looks good, but not incredible in this picture.





JohnB1000 said:


> Wow that's not a great picture.


I agree it's not the best picture of her. I simply grabbed the first one I could find that showed her full body and that I could verify was taken in 2013. I'm sure if you want to search yourself, you can find better recent pics of her. And if you do, please post them.


----------



## Shakhari

DreadPirateRob said:


> Yeah, they both look like kids during the early years. Especially Anderson.


I think she was 25 when the X Files for hit.


----------



## WO312

DevdogAZ said:


> It's been over four years since she was mentioned in this thread, and technically she didn't count at the time. But last night Heather Locklear was on Conan talking about her new role on Franklin and Bash. She still looks great. And she's 51!
> 
> This picture was from the Scary Movie 5 premiere on April 11, 2013:


Her upper body looks 20 and her knees look 80. So that averages out to 50.


----------



## fmowry

WO312 said:


> Her upper body looks 20 and her knees look 80. So that averages out to 50.


Maybe she was on them a lot? +30.


----------



## MikeAndrews

Methinks Heather has a bit o' the old nip and tuck there.


----------



## JohnB1000

Shakhari said:


> I think she was 25 when the X Files for hit.


Yeah just like I said and he was responding to :up:


----------



## DreadPirateRob




----------



## aindik

netringer said:


> Methinks Heather has a bit o' the old nip and tuck there.


If that disqualifies her from the thread, we have a lot of editing to do.


----------



## Rainy Dave

Alyssa is Maxim Cover Girl on the latest issue.


----------



## scooterboy

netringer said:


> Methinks Heather has a bit o' the old nip and tuck there.


I thought the same when she joined the Franklin and Bash cast this season, but I have to say her nip and tuck came out better than most other actresses' have. At least she still looks like herself.


----------



## cheesesteak

I likes me some Alyssa Milano.


----------



## gchance

cheesesteak said:


> I likes me some Alyssa Milano.


It looks like she's on the beach, too. Shame she couldn't recreate her Bikini Magazine shoot from years ago. 

Greg


----------



## DUDE_NJX

Which one? Pictures plz


----------



## gossamer88

DUDE_NJX said:


> Which one? Pictures plz


----------



## gchance

DUDE_NJX said:


> Which one? Pictures plz


It wouldn't take long at all to find uncensored versions from this shoot. This isn't the one I was thinking of, but it does the job nicely. The one I'm thinking of, she's completely nude, save for some uh... sand.










Greg


----------



## Graymalkin

In my humble opinion, Alyssa Milano is Queen of the Twitterverse. 

But I have a really hard time accepting her as a hot-shot lawyer on _Mistresses._


----------



## alpacaboy

Graymalkin said:


> In my humble opinion, Alyssa Milano is Queen of the Twitterverse.
> 
> But I have a really hard time accepting her as a hot-shot lawyer on _Mistresses._


A agree - I think I first was alerted to some major news events from Milano's twitter feed. I know the Haiti earthquake in 2010 was one of them.

I couldn't make it through more than a few minutes of Mistresses. I like her. I wanted to like her show. But it just wasn't working for me.


----------



## Azlen

Happy Birthday Monica Potter. She is 42 today.


----------



## MikeAndrews

Elle Macpherson? Maybe not on TV.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/...less_n_3532754.html?ncid=edlinkusaolp00000003


----------



## scole250

netringer said:


> Elle Macpherson? Maybe not on TV.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/...less_n_3532754.html?ncid=edlinkusaolp00000003


She's legit. Been on at least a couple TV series multiple times.


----------



## JohnB1000

I thought the rule was CURRENTLY on TV. If not then the flood gates are open


----------



## scole250

JohnB1000 said:


> I thought the rule was CURRENTLY on TV. If not then the flood gates are open


Rules? Are you a network admin? We're very lenient here. Actually, I thought the only rule was either they or their picture appeared on TV at least once.


----------



## efilippi

I can't think of a rule that would/should bar Elle McPherson. She is what I call heart-achingly attractive. Just unbelievable. Sigh. As they say in that man-centric related thread, IBIMB. Well, I would if I could do that anymore.


----------



## loubob57

JohnB1000 said:


> I thought the rule was CURRENTLY on TV. If not then the flood gates are open


Who cares? So long as you post a pic of them.


----------



## JohnB1000

Well I've come across quite a few ladies who recently turned 40 but discarded them because I thought they had to be currently on TV


----------



## Philosofy

JohnB1000 said:


> Well I've come across quite a few ladies who recently turned 40 but discarded them because I thought they had to be currently on TV


If you post the pics, then we will see if they qualify. But you HAVE to post the pics!


----------



## andyw715

JohnB1000 said:


> Well I've come across quite a few ladies who recently turned 40 but discarded them because I thought they had to be currently on TV


Ah the ole "hit it and quit". Odd criteria though, having to be on tv. I would think being hawt would be good enough.


----------



## MikeCC

andyw715 said:


> Ah the ole "hit it and quit". Odd criteria though, having to be on tv. I would think being hawt would be good enough.


We have to make at least a _minimal _effort to link our topic (hawt wimmen over 40) to this forum section "Now Playing--TV Show Talk."

Otherwise, we're like dudes drinkin' in a bar, talkin' 'bout broads. We are so much more refined than that, eh?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

MikeCC said:


> We have to make at least a _minimal _effort to link our topic (hawt wimmen over 40) to this forum section "Now Playing--TV Show Talk."
> 
> Otherwise, we're like dudes drinkin' in a bar, talkin' 'bout broads. We are so much more refined than that, eh?


So what you're saying is, it's vital that we have extensive discussions of the eligibility of specific women.

With illustrations.


----------



## aindik

They don't have to currently be on TV, but they have to have been on TV post-40.


----------



## BrettStah

It sounds like we need a variation of this:


----------



## TampaThunder

aindik said:


> They don't have to currently be on TV, but they have to have been on _*seen *_TV post-40.


I think we can all agree on this, can't we?


----------



## JohnB1000

andyw715 said:


> Ah the ole "hit it and quit". Odd criteria though, having to be on tv. I would think being hawt would be good enough.


I assume you have seen the thread title ?


----------



## JohnB1000

Here's a couple, possible already posted

Emma Caulfield










Molly Sims


----------



## DevdogAZ

Rebecca Romijn turned 40 last November and is starring in a new show on TNT called "King and Maxwell."

This is a promo pic for the show. Sorry it's not better quality:










This was taken last October, so she's not quite 40 in this pic, but pretty close:


----------



## JohnB1000

The attachment spoils that lower picture


----------



## justen_m

DevdogAZ said:


> Rebecca Romijn turned 40 last November and is starring in a new show on TNT called "King and Maxwell."


She also plays Jesse, a geeky lab tech, on NTSF:SD:SUV (season 3 starts July 25th).


----------



## markz

DevdogAZ said:


> Rebecca Romijn turned 40 last November and is starring in a new show on TNT called "King and Maxwell."
> 
> This is a promo pic for the show. Sorry it's not better quality:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was taken last October, so she's not quite 40 in this pic, but pretty close:


She went from ILF to MILF in one picture.


----------



## Steveknj

JohnB1000 said:


> I assume you have seen the thread title ?





> steveknj said:
> Since I'm the OP, I really didn't specify CURRENT. But yeah, that was my intention. And it should be a current cast member, not a "guest star" like Jen Anniston. The show has to be on first run...


I posted this a couple of years ago, I think. As I'm the OP.

So no, McPherson would not qualify. Otherwise, we could include an actress who appeared in 1955 and was 40 years old at the time. That was not my intent.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

gchance said:


> Pat Tallman looks AMAZING. Recently she posted a picture of herself from Knightriders, her first film... she really doesn't look all that much different. Yes, she's older, but she's taken VERY good care of herself over the years. Bravo Pat, my crush for you has never faltered.
> 
> Greg


I just learned something interesting/surprising (to me, at least). Patricia Tallman is the CEO of Studio JMS, which is JMS's TV, film, and comic book production company. She gets credits in his creator-owned comics.


----------



## andyw715

JohnB1000 said:


> I assume you have seen the thread title ?


Yes, it was a comment about your comment, in a different context.


----------



## fmowry

So I was flipping through stations and saw Celebrity Wife Swap with Nia Peeples and Tiffany. Tiffany was a train wreck and I didn't know that Nia Peeples was on TV but she is on Pretty Little Liars. She's 51!


----------



## gossamer88

She always reminded me of Valerie Bertinelli back in the day. She still looks great.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

BrettStah said:


> It sounds like we need a variation of this:


Also known as the (Vicky) Mendoza Diagonal.


----------



## Craigbob

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I just learned something interesting/surprising (to me, at least). Patricia Tallman is the CEO of Studio JMS, which is JMS's TV, film, and comic book production company. She gets credits in his creator-owned comics.


Yep. At Phoenix CC she was always close by whenever Joe had a panel or something.

I heard rumors floating around that they were a couple.

I never give credence to rumors nor do care one whit is they are together or just friends and business partners so I can't talk to the veracity of them. I do recall in one panel one of the questioners kind of(very obliquely) hinted around the idea to Joe and much laughter ensued.


----------



## tivogurl

Craigbob said:


> I heard rumors floating around that they were a couple.


Did she divorce Jeffrey Willerth?


----------



## DevdogAZ

tivogurl said:


> Did she divorce Jeffrey Willerth?


IMDb says they were divorced in 2008. Doesn't say anything about JMS.


----------



## Craigbob

DevdogAZ said:


> IMDb says they were divorced in 2008. Doesn't say anything about JMS.


Joe and Katherine Drennan divorced a few years ago (2008).


----------



## DevdogAZ

Craigbob said:


> Joe and Katherine Drennan divorced a few years ago (2008).


I meant it didn't say anything on Patricia Tallman's bio about her dating JMS.


----------



## fmowry

/endthread


----------



## Shaunnick

We already talked about Alyssa. And her unnatural assets. Nttawwt.


----------



## dimented

Shaunnick said:


> We already talked about Alyssa. And her unnatural assets. Nttawwt.


There is always room to talk about her again.


----------



## fmowry

Shaunnick said:


> We already talked about Alyssa. And her unnatural assets. Nttawwt.


Out of the now 1082 posts in this thread, whose post is more important? Mine with new pics of a hottie, or yours?


----------



## Shaunnick

dimented said:


> There is always room to talk about her again.


This is a true statement.



fmowry said:


> Out of the now 1082 posts in this thread, whose post is more important? Mine with new pics of a hottie, or yours?


Checking the bylaws of the thread charter, it seems here in Article IV, section 3, subsection D, that "Any woman may be discussed again after a sufficient length of time provided she is A.) still on TV at the time of the posting and B.) new pics not before displayed in the thread are presented in the post."

So I retract my earlier statement.


----------



## jay_man2

Shaunnick said:


> This is a true statement.
> 
> Checking the bylaws of the thread charter, it seems here in Article IV, section 3, subsection D, that "Any woman may be discussed again after a sufficient length of time provided she is A.) still on TV at the time of the posting and B.) new pics not before displayed in the thread are presented in the post."
> 
> So I retract my earlier statement.


Posts 1037 and 1042 invalidate rule B. And hawtness should invalidate rule A., as necessary.


----------



## andyw715

I would always err on the side of hawtie pics. Even if she isn't 40 nor on TV. While that might go against the thread charter; complaints about such error should result in suspension of the complainers man-card privileges.


----------



## jay_man2

andyw715 said:


> I would always err on the side of hawtie pics. Even if she isn't 40 nor on TV. While that might go against the thread charter; complaints about such error should result in suspension of the complainers man-card privileges.


When in doubt, post and let us decide. Agree completely.


----------



## dimented

I think we need a few more pics to decide it it is a rule violation.


----------



## loubob57

Even if a pic has already been posted go ahead and post it again if it was several pages back. But only if it's a good one. :up:


----------



## MikeAndrews

RePaige







[


----------



## DevdogAZ

Definitely hot, but I doubt she was over 40 in any of those pictures. Also, according to IMDb, she was never an actress on TV at any time, let alone after the age of 40. And the movies that she is credited as appearing in were before she was 40.

But none of that matters, because she's hot.


----------



## JohnB1000

Posting Bettie Page pics is really why there has to be some kind of guideline


----------



## cherry ghost

Mädchen Amick


----------



## andyw715

Yum


----------



## Craigbob

DevdogAZ said:


> I meant it didn't say anything on Patricia Tallman's bio about her dating JMS.


Probably because if they are, it's well under the radar. But I've noticed that they seem to be together an awful lot, and when it was very strongly hinted at during one of Joe's panels at Phoenix Comic Con a couple of months ago JMS played dumb and kind of laughed the veiled question away.

IMO it's their business not our's.

But I can say up close Pat is as beautiful as she appears in pictures. I saw her a lot of the weekend and wow!


----------



## Graymalkin

Mädchen Amick's knees are definitely NOT sharp. They're delightfully round.


----------



## dylking

DevdogAZ said:


> I meant it didn't say anything on Patricia Tallman's bio about her dating JMS.


I'll have to go back and check, but I think I remember reading something about that in Claudia Christian's autobiography (or memoir, or whatever).


----------



## jsmeeker

Graymalkin said:


> Mädchen Amick's knees are definitely NOT sharp. They're delightfully round.


What current show is she in?

She was a hottie as Shelly in Twin Peaks


----------



## Rainy Dave

jsmeeker said:


> What current show is she in?
> 
> She was a hottie as Shelly in Twin Peaks


Looks like she was on an episode of Longmire this season.


----------



## jsmeeker

Rainy Dave said:


> Looks like she was on an episode of Longmire this season.


never heard of it. But it looks like that should count.

:up:


----------



## DevdogAZ

dylking said:


> I'll have to go back and check, but I think I remember reading something about that in Claudia Christian's autobiography (or memoir, or whatever).


I honestly don't care. I'd never heard of her before this thread and the only time I've ever heard of JMS is from other people here on TCF talking about him. I seem to remember he had something to do with Babylon 5, which I've never seen. I honestly couldn't care less about their relationship. I was simply clarifying for a previous poster that she was divorced in 2008 and that the site I looked at for that info didn't mention any new relationship.

I suggest we stop discussing her love life.



jsmeeker said:


> What current show is she in?
> 
> She was a hottie as Shelly in Twin Peaks


IMDb says she has guest starred in several TV shows over the 18 months since turning 40, including Longmire, Beauty and the Beast, Political Animals, Drop Dead Diva, Ringer, Mad Men, In Plain Sight, and Psych.


----------



## dylking

DevdogAZ said:


> I honestly don't care.


Noted. In addition, I'll make sure I never make an off-topic comment again.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Rainy Dave said:


> Looks like she was on an episode of Longmire this season.


She's a recurring character (Henry's on-again, off-again girlfriend, of whom Walter does not approve).


----------



## DevdogAZ

dylking said:


> Noted. In addition, I'll make sure I never make an off-topic comment again.


Sorry. Didn't mean for that to sound harsh. Just seemed like several people (not just you) were suddenly interested in whether she was in a relationship with some other TV writer guy, and I didn't see the point of continuing that discussion here.


----------



## Satchel

I'm sure she's been mentioned in here somewhere...but Natasha McElhone is 43.

LOVE her on Californication.


----------



## astrohip

Her cheekbones are too sharp for me. And one knee is higher than the other. That's always a dealbreaker for me.


----------



## andyw715

I'd let her do me.


----------



## DevdogAZ

andyw715 said:


> I'd let her do me.


How charitable of you. 

(3rd all text post in a row. Next one better have a pic of a hottie.)


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

DevdogAZ said:


> (3rd all text post in a row. Next one better have a pic of a hottie.)


Absolutely!

Aw, crap.


----------



## jay_man2

I'm really liking her as a judge on America's Got Talent.


----------



## justen_m

Has Mary Loise Parker been mentioned yet? She is hawt. And in two movies this weekend.


----------



## scole250

This is Betty Page in 1962, at either 38 or 39. Close enough to 40 for me...


----------



## DougF

cherry ghost said:


> Mädchen Amick


Damn. That's nice.


----------



## JohnB1000

Are those movies on TV


----------



## mcb08

justen_m said:


> Has Mary Loise Parker been mentioned yet? She is hawt. And in two movies this weekend.


IBIMB


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

THAT must be why I stuck with Weeds all the way to the bitter end...


----------



## tivoboyjr

She's not an actress, but she's hot, over 40 and on TV a lot...howsabout an honorary membership for Deb Hersman, Chairman of the NTSB?










I couldn't find a photo that does her justice. (Apparently she hasn't appeared in Maxim - yet.) She's much prettier on TV.


----------



## DUDE_NJX

She could be Alison Brie's grandma.


----------



## MikeAndrews

justen_m said:


> Has Mary Loise Parker been mentioned yet? She is hawt. And in two movies this weekend.


Sing with me!

"She has Betty Rubble eyes...."


----------



## loubob57

netringer said:


> Sing with me!
> 
> "She has Betty Rubble eyes...."


I didn't notice her eyes before.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Three posts without a picture, so how about Kimberly Williams-Paisley? I don't think she's been mentioned before. She'll be 42 in September. She appeared in over half the episodes of Nashville last season. I always thought she was super hot going back to when she first appeared in Father of the Bride over 20 years ago.

This pic was from TCA Winter Press Tour last January:










Looks like this one is from the CMA Awards last November:


----------



## DreadPirateRob

I always thought she was more cute than hawt, but I do think she's gotten more beautiful as she's matured.


----------



## ElJay

tivoboyjr said:


> She's not an actress, but she's hot, over 40 and on TV a lot...howsabout an honorary membership for Deb Hersman, Chairman of the NTSB?


Excellent contribution to the thread! OK, not an actress but probably the smartest woman posted thus far to this thread...


----------



## JohnB1000

ElJay said:


> Excellent contribution to the thread! OK, not an actress but probably the smartest woman posted thus far to this thread...


You've really got nothing to base that opinion on.


----------



## madscientist

JohnB1000 said:


> You've really got nothing to base that opinion on.


You've really got nothing to base that assertion on.


----------



## danterner

All your base are belong to us.


----------



## MikeAndrews

I caught a bit Rocketeer.
Jennifer Connelly, again, Jennifer Connelly.

Jessica Lange is 64








http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...leavage-plunging-red-bikini-beach-stroll.html


----------



## ElJay

JohnB1000 said:


> You've really got nothing to base that opinion on.


Well, she has 2 BA degrees, an MS, and she is the youngest person to be chairman of the NTSB. She has a pilot's license and can explain what a PAPI is. I don't know her, but she seems to be pretty smart compared to the average actress/person, which I also don't know.


----------



## JohnB1000

A lot of these actresses and TV people are highly qualified. As I am sure we all know from personal experience degrees and qualifications = work hard, not necessarily smart. I just thought it was rather a generalization on your part. Jennifer Connelly is a good example.


----------



## IndyJones1023

JohnB1000 said:


> A lot of these actresses and TV people are highly qualified. As I am sure we all know from personal experience degrees and qualifications = work hard, not necessarily smart. I just thought it was rather a generalization on your part. Jennifer Connelly is a good example.


Weird opinion. I would generally think that the chairperson of a government regulatory board would be somewhat smarter than your average actress/model.


----------



## JohnB1000

IndyJones1023 said:


> Weird opinion. I would generally think that the chairperson of a government regulatory board would be somewhat smarter than your average actress/model.


"Generally think" is true but this definition of "smart" is rather a weird one. Just as an example Connelly went to Yale and Stanford while pursuing an acting career. Because she chose acting does that mean she is less "smart" than someone who chose government. In many cases civil servants lack drive and ambition so does that make them more "smart". I suspect Tina Fey is super smart, that doesn't change because she is not the chairperson of a regulatory board. I just felt it was a generalization plus he didn't say "smarter than your average".

Since you broke the 3 post rule.


----------



## IndyJones1023

He said he thought she was probably the smartest woman in the thread. That doesn't mean he thinks all actresses/models are dumb by any stretch.


----------



## JohnB1000

IndyJones1023 said:


> He said he thought she was probably the smartest woman in the thread. That doesn't mean he thinks all actresses/models are dumb by any stretch.


OK I give up. He has no basis to assume she is the smartest woman and no one suggested all actresses are dumb. Not sure how to be more clear.


----------



## Goober96

JohnB1000 said:


> OK I give up. He has no basis to assume she is the smartest woman and no one suggested all actresses are dumb. Not sure how to be more clear.


I'd say if she's working for Obama she's probably not all that smart.


----------



## ElJay

JohnB1000 said:


> OK I give up. He has no basis to assume she is the smartest woman and no one suggested all actresses are dumb. Not sure how to be more clear.


You said I had nothing to base my opinion on, so I provided you with the rationale for my opinion. You and anybody else here are free to disagree. I am just an anonymous idiot on an internet forum about TV.


----------



## scole250

Y'all quit bickering and post some pics!


----------



## JohnB1000

ElJay said:


> You said I had nothing to base my opinion on, so I provided you with the rationale for my opinion. You and anybody else here are free to disagree. I am just an anonymous idiot on an internet forum about TV.


The post you quoted there was not aimed at you.

What your response did was "up" your candidate )) that doesn't make any reflection on the others/

For Scole250


----------



## MikeAndrews

Gabriel Anwar in a Hyundai commercial during Burn Notice says she's getting older while "Fiona" isn't.

Then I notice that she's got really fat lips and lotsa makeup covering some creases on her face. My guess is she got the lip injections and maybe a nip and tuck. Shame.


----------



## andyw715

Daughter Judy. 67 and still super hawt. 
From the Jetson's thread


----------



## Steveknj

IndyJones1023 said:


> He said he thought she was probably the smartest woman in the thread. That doesn't mean he thinks all actresses/models are dumb by any stretch.


But is she hawt? Smarts have nothing to do with it 

Next?


----------



## JLucPicard

Steveknj said:


> But is she hawt?


I've long ago come to believe that this thread is permeated with actresses who are just not completely unattractive and not necessarily ones that are hawt.


----------



## DougF

JLucPicard said:


> I've long ago come to believe that this thread is permeated with actresses who are just not completely unattractive and not necessarily ones that are hawt.


One man's not completely unattractive is another man's hawt.


----------



## JohnB1000

Does no one understand the three post rule. It's far more important than these other disagreements.


----------



## JLucPicard

DougF said:


> One man's not completely unattractive is another man's hawt.


I completely understand that, and trust me, my standards are really not very high at all, but I do differentiate between "pretty" and "hot/hawt" and some of these I can't help but think, "Really?".

All in the eye of the beholder, though. :up:


----------



## Alfer

Better SNL candidate IMO.


----------



## MikeAndrews

JohnB1000 said:


> Does no one understand the three post rule. It's far more important than these other disagreements.


Yeahbut, she has that facial scar.


----------



## late for dinner

JLucPicard said:


> I completely understand that, and trust me, my standards are really not very high at all, but I do differentiate between "pretty" and "hot/hawt" and some of these I can't help but think, "Really?".
> 
> All in the eye of the beholder, though. :up:


not surprisingly as you get older you standards get even lower!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

late for dinner said:


> not surprisingly as you get older you standards get even lower!


Is that a slow-motion variation of 10 at 2, with dementia replacing alcohol as the driving factor?


----------



## JohnB1000

Alfer said:


> Better SNL candidate IMO.


She's not 40.

Again the three post rule is violated.


----------



## MikeAndrews

justen_m said:


> Has Mary Loise Parker been mentioned yet? She is hawt. And in two movies this weekend.













netringer said:


> Sing with me!
> 
> "She has Betty Rubble eyes...."





> *What is your porn name?*
> I think it would be Serena Calle Bellavista. Not bad, right?
> 
> *You're gonna get an AVN Award just for that name.*
> I know, I know. *I'd much rather be doing porn anyway*, I'm hoping to move to that. Some form of granny porn or something, I mean I'm gonna be 50.
> http://www.nextmovie.com/blog/mary-louise-parker-red-2-interview/


Hel lo.


----------



## efilippi

MLP is hot. No argument at allll.


----------



## tivogurl

What did Famke Janssen do to her face? Horrors!


----------



## JohnB1000

tivogurl said:


> What did Famke Janssen do to her face? Horrors!


Meeeeowwww


----------



## tivogurl

JohnB1000 said:


> Meeeeowwww


Did you miss the picture upthread? Serious plastic-surgery induced un-hawtness.


----------



## Alfer

JohnB1000 said:


> She's not 40.


We'll revisit in a month when she hits 40.


----------



## Alfer

JohnB1000 said:


> Meeeeowwww


Unsee ! Unsee!!


----------



## markz

DevdogAZ said:


> Three posts without a picture, so how about Kimberly Williams-Paisley?


In 6 years, I am coming back to post this pic of her much hotter younger sister Ashley Williams:


----------



## efilippi

I noted Sarah Rafferty of Suits upthread but no mention of Gina Torres.


----------



## jsmeeker

Side boob!!


----------



## DUDE_NJX

Didn't Famke turn out to be a guy? 
I can't un-see THAT.


----------



## scole250

Again in he news babe category, Natalie Morales. She's 41.


----------



## scooterboy

netringer said:


> Yeahbut, she has that facial scar.


That scar is hawt.


----------



## MikeAndrews

efilippi said:


> I noted Sarah Rafferty of Suits upthread but no mention of Gina Torres.


That's because nobody wants to mess with her husband.


----------



## Azlen

netringer said:


> That's because nobody wants to mess with her husband.


Cowboy Curtis would never hurt anyone.


----------



## MikeAndrews

*50* years old today:










You know what's the problem? The rich and connected and famous guys who use movies as shopping lists and take these dolls off of the market.

You know. Us handsome guys don't have a chance.


----------



## DUDE_NJX

Who is this? Is she in anything?


----------



## gchance

netringer said:


> You know what's the problem? The rich and connected and famous guys who use movies as shopping lists and take these dolls off of the market.
> 
> You know. Us handsome guys don't have a chance.





DUDE_NJX said:


> Who is this? Is she in anything?


That would be Phoebe Cates, who's married to Kevin Kline, and basically retired from acting after Drop Dead Fred.

Damn that Kevin.

Greg


----------



## jsmeeker

DUDE_NJX said:


> Who is this? Is she in anything?


Phoebe Cates

But i am not sure if she is in any current TV show.


----------



## Shaunnick

jsmeeker said:


> But i am not sure if she is in any current TV show.


I am pretty sure that rule has gone out the window at this point.


----------



## MikeAndrews

DUDE_NJX said:


> Who is this? Is she in anything?


How quickly you forget.

*NSFW:*


Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVuCd_nDlnY


----------



## Shaunnick

netringer said:


> How quickly you forget.
> 
> *NSFW:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVuCd_nDlnY


Pool scene?


----------



## DUDE_NJX

Right. That was only what, 35 yrs ago?


----------



## aindik

DUDE_NJX said:


> Right. That was only what, 35 yrs ago?


I should hope it was 32 or fewer years ago.


----------



## gchance

DUDE_NJX said:


> Right. That was only what, 35 yrs ago?





aindik said:


> I should hope it was 32 or fewer years ago.


31! 1982.

Well here's something current... an ad for Phoebe Cates's Manhattan store, "Blue Tree".






Does that count as TV? 

Greg


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

I guess Kline hasn't retired from acting after all.


----------



## DUDE_NJX

Oh, she's the Gremlins chick.


----------



## jsmeeker

DUDE_NJX said:


> Oh, she's the Gremlins chick.


yup


----------



## Steveknj

gchance said:


> That would be Phoebe Cates, who's married to Kevin Kline, and basically retired from acting after Drop Dead Fred.
> 
> Damn that Kevin.
> 
> Greg


I didn't recognize her with such short hair. I've always had a "thing" for her, since Fast Times, especially.

And her real last name is the same as mine


----------



## danterner

Steveknj said:


> I didn't recognize her with such short hair. I've always had a "thing" for her, since Fast Times, especially.
> 
> And her real last name is the same as mine


Knj?


----------



## Steveknj

danterner said:


> Knj?


Exactly 

I always wondered if she was a cousin somewhere along the tree. Probably not though knowing the family history of how we came to have that last name.....but you never know..


----------



## DUDE_NJX

I'd say go ahead and sleep with her when you get a chance. Cousin or not.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

How can it be wrong if it feels so right?


----------



## DUDE_NJX

That's what my cousin said!


----------



## billypritchard

That advert just makes me sad that Kline doesn't work more and Cates gave it up.


----------



## DougF




----------



## alpacaboy

Just saw this in the last week.
But to keep it in perspective, it's only the huffpo. I almost feel dirty just linking.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/...otos_n_3605780.html?ncid=edlinkusaolp00000003


----------



## gchance

alpacaboy said:


> Just saw this in the last week.
> But to keep it in perspective, it's only the huffpo. I almost feel dirty just linking.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/...otos_n_3605780.html?ncid=edlinkusaolp00000003


That almost shouts out another thread: celebrities who look 60+ at 40+

Greg


----------



## JohnB1000

That's 23 posts (including this one) without a proper picture.


----------



## aindik

JohnB1000 said:


> That's 23 posts (including this one) without a proper picture.


What, Pete Rose doesn't count?


----------



## tivogurl

aindik said:


> What, Pete Rose doesn't count?


Not a proper picture unless he's in drag.


----------



## scole250

aindik said:


> What, Pete Rose doesn't count?


Pete Rose not hawt. Pete's girl friend Kiana Kim is hawt. She's not 40, but Pete is. Can we let it slide?


----------



## BrettStah

scole250 said:


> Pete Rose not hawt. Pete's girl friend Kiana Kim is hawt. She's not 40, but Pete is. Can we let it slide?


Is that a blow up doll? Doesn't look real to me...


----------



## scole250

BrettStah said:


> Is that a blow up doll? Doesn't look real to me...


Oh, she's real. Maybe not all of her, but most of her anyway.


----------



## MikeAndrews

This is what 68 without the nip and tuck (I think) looks like:

Fine with me.


----------



## KyleLC

Mary-Louise Parker considers quitting acting: 'The world has gotten too mean for me'

Read more: http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...itting-acting-article-1.1402465#ixzz2ZRKqtyHF


----------



## justen_m

KyleLC said:


> Mary-Louise Parker considers quitting acting: The world has gotten too mean for me
> 
> Read more: http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...itting-acting-article-1.1402465#ixzz2ZRKqtyHF


That would be not good. Here's a similar article. (click on photo)


----------



## cherry ghost

alpacaboy said:


> Just saw this in the last week.
> But to keep it in perspective, it's only the huffpo. I almost feel dirty just linking.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/...otos_n_3605780.html?ncid=edlinkusaolp00000003


If Kate Beckinsale ever does TV, this thread is over


----------



## DevdogAZ

cherry ghost said:


> If Kate Beckinsale ever does TV, this thread is over


Agreed!


----------



## Rainy Dave

cherry ghost said:


> If Kate Beckinsale ever does TV, this thread is over


She was in some made for tv movies back in the 90s. So, I move for an exception when she turns 40 next week.


----------



## DevdogAZ

alpacaboy said:


> Just saw this in the last week.
> But to keep it in perspective, it's only the huffpo. I almost feel dirty just linking.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/...otos_n_3605780.html?ncid=edlinkusaolp00000003


From that link, there are a couple great candidates currently working in TV:

Gabrielle Union, turned 40 Oct. 29, 2012. Stars in "Being Mary Jane."

This picture is from March 2013:










This picture was taken LAST NIGHT at the ESPY Awards (she's married to Dwyane Wade of the Miami Heat):

http://cdn.necole*****ie.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/Gabrielle-Union-2013-ESPY-Awards.jpg

Sasha Alexander turned 40 on May 17, 2013. Stars in "Rizzoli and Isles."

This picture is from a Golden Globes party in January 2013, so she wasn't quite 40, but close enough.










This one was last October. Again, not quite 40, but close enough.


----------



## DevdogAZ

It was just announced a couple days ago that Jenny McCarthy will be joining the cast of "The View" this fall. She turned 40 on Nov. 1, 2012. Feel free to disagree with her politics all you want (I know I do), but she's still smokin' hot.

This picture is from a Super Bowl party in New Orleans in February:










From the 2013 Billboard Music Awards:


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

I don't know, being an evil child-murderer eliminates one from hotness, IMO.


----------



## The Flush

scole250 said:


> Pete Rose not hawt. Pete's girl friend Kiana Kim is hawt. She's not 40, but Pete is. Can we let it slide?


Those look about 40D to me.


----------



## late for dinner

Speaking of Jenny a friend of my Son ran into Brian Urlacher as he was leaving her condo(?) a few weeks back. Apparently the're still friends (with benefits). She lives fairly close to me, a few towns south of mine.


----------



## Steveknj

DevdogAZ said:


> It was just announced a couple days ago that Jenny McCarthy will be joining the cast of "The View" this fall. She turned 40 on Nov. 1, 2012. Feel free to disagree with her politics all you want (I know I do), but she's still smokin' hot.
> 
> This picture is from a Super Bowl party in New Orleans in February:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the 2013 Billboard Music Awards:


Don't know anything about her politics, but I remember her original claim to fame quite well  I'll be in my bunker.


----------



## DUDE_NJX

The Flush said:


> Those look about 40D to me.


36DD (or one cup size bigger)


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Steveknj said:


> Don't know anything about her politics, but I remember her original claim to fame quite well  I'll be in my bunker.


She is probably the most prominent anti-vaccine activist in the world. She literally contributes to the death of children.

It's just impossible for me to see past that, no matter how good she may look.


----------



## DUDE_NJX

Oooohh, an evil witch! That's hot.


----------



## Steveknj

Rob Helmerichs said:


> She is probably the most prominent anti-vaccine activist in the world. She literally contributes to the death of children.
> 
> It's just impossible for me to see past that, no matter how good she may look.


I definitely see your point. Leaving bunker now.


----------



## mcb08

late for dinner said:


> Speaking of Jenny a friend of my Son ran into Brian Urlacher as he was leaving her condo(?) a few weeks back. Apparently the're still friends (with benefits). She lives fairly close to me, a few towns south of mine.


I heard that she's dating Donnie Wahlberg now.


----------



## late for dinner

mcb08 said:


> I heard that she's dating Donnie Wahlberg now.


I heard that too, maybe Brian was just getting some stuff he left there??


----------



## Anubys

Steveknj said:


> I definitely see your point. Leaving bunker now.


it's just bunk, not bunker!


----------



## Steveknj

Anubys said:


> it's just bunk, not bunker!


You don't know where I live


----------



## MikeAndrews

Rob Helmerichs said:


> She is probably the most prominent anti-vaccine activist in the world. She literally contributes to the death of children.
> 
> It's just impossible for me to see past that, no matter how good she may look.


Hey, she said she wuz wrong. Are you gonna blame her forever?


----------



## DevdogAZ

Steveknj said:


> I definitely see your point. Leaving bunker now.


That's OK. You had almost 40 minutes in there. Should have been plenty of time.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

netringer said:


> Hey, she said she wuz wrong. Are you gonna blame her forever?


What? She recanted?

When was that?


----------



## MikeAndrews

Rob Helmerichs said:


> What? She recanted?
> 
> When was that?


I just read it, but oops, I guess not http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/b...-mccarthy-still-thinks-vaccines-cause-autism/

Watch for Jenny and The View to never mention it, and then it'll be "WE'VE BEEN ALL OVER THAT!" Fer sure, already!


----------



## DevdogAZ

netringer said:


> I just read it, but oops, I guess not http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/b...-mccarthy-still-thinks-vaccines-cause-autism/
> 
> Watch for Jenny and The View to never mention it, and then it'll be "WE'VE BEEN ALL OVER THAT!" Fer sure, already!


That article is over three years old. But apparently it's still her view, as it's caused a big controversy with her hiring for The View.

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2013/07/15/jenny-mccarthy-view-vaccines/2518171/


----------



## Unbeliever

netringer said:


> Hey, she said she wuz wrong. Are you gonna blame her forever?


She said she was wrong about her kid having Autism, not about her anti-vax position. Apparently her kid grew out of whatever developmental ailment he had.

Edit: or was diagnosed properly with Landau-Kleffner syndrome.

--Carlos V.


----------



## JohnB1000

Beth Stern, 41


----------



## Anubys

Unbeliever said:


> She said she was wrong about her kid having Autism, not about her anti-vax position. Apparently her kid grew out of whatever developmental ailment he had.
> 
> --Carlos V.


correction: she CURED him of autism!



JohnB1000 said:


> Beth Stern, 41


apropos of nothing...did you know I had a beautiful horse when I was 10 years old? She was beautiful. I miss her.


----------



## JohnB1000

I understand but we needed a picture.


----------



## jsmeeker

DevdogAZ said:


> It was just announced a couple days ago that Jenny McCarthy will be joining the cast of "The View" this fall. She turned 40 on Nov. 1, 2012. Feel free to disagree with her politics all you want (I know I do), but she's still smokin' hot.
> 
> This picture is from a Super Bowl party in New Orleans in February:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the 2013 Billboard Music Awards:


hawt.

I don't know much about her politics. But I do question her position on some medical issues. But she is still smoking hawt. And deserves a spot in this thread.


----------



## aindik

JohnB1000 said:


> Beth Stern, 41


Is she on TV ever?


----------



## DevdogAZ

Another from that HuffPo list:

Elisabeth Rohm turned 40 on April 28, 2013 and is currently on TV in "The Client List" on Lifetime. 
She's not going to win any "hawtest" contests, but she's still very attractive, even if she was the dullest ADA ever on "Law & Order."

This pic is from May 31, 2013:










This one is from June 2013:


----------



## DevdogAZ

Roselyn Sanchez turned 40 on April 2, 2013 and is currently on TV in "Devious Maids."

This pic is from February 7, 2013:










This one is from May 19, 2013:


----------



## late for dinner

JohnB1000 said:


> Beth Stern, 41


is it me or are her feet ugly?


----------



## JohnB1000

late for dinner said:


> is it me or are her feet ugly?


I thought that exact same thing.


----------



## jay_man2

JohnB1000 said:


> I thought that exact same thing.


Same here.


----------



## Hoffer

aindik said:


> Is she on TV ever?


She has definitely been on various talk shows like The View.


----------



## JohnB1000

aindik said:


> Is she on TV ever?


Yes, and a lot more than Bettie Page or Pete Rose's gf.


----------



## SteveInNC

From OnTheRedCarpet.com,

Lisa Rinna at 50:










A couple more of Brooke Burke(-Charvet) at 41:



















Kristin Chenoweth at 44:


----------



## fmowry

Good work Steve (though Rinna is/was a butterface with those inflated lips).


----------



## loubob57

fmowry said:


> Good work Steve (though Rinna is/was a butterface with those inflated lips).


And you can hardly tell she's wearing an adult diaper.


----------



## gchance

fmowry said:


> Good work Steve (though Rinna is/was a butterface with those inflated lips).


Rinna was a butterface before the inflated lips, after, and again after.

Lisa Rinna on lip trouble: Silicone removed after lips got 'yucky'



> "I never had a career before I had the lips," Rinna said. "So my lips have had their own career."


She only agreed to do Playboy AFTER being pregnant. I suppose you have to hand it to her and PB, full frontal pregnancy pictures.

Still, I've never really liked her all that much.  Now Brooke Burke on the other hand...

Greg


----------



## fmowry

Left is 1995. She was pretty hot. She does look better with the new lips now with the silicone removed. The picture on the right is in the same image (from 2007). I didn't include it on purpose.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Just did a search and I'm surprised nobody has mentioned Emily Mortimer yet. She stars on the HBO series "The Newsroom." She turned 40 on Dec 1, 2011.

This pic is from the 2013 Oscars:










This pic is from the 2013 Golden Globes:










Plus, she has a British accent!


----------



## efilippi

Forgetting the Batman inspired shoulders on that dress, I don't really agree that she is in any way "hawt". Probably has a nice personality, though.


----------



## MikeAndrews

efilippi said:


> Forgetting the Batman inspired shoulders on that dress, I don't really agree that she is in any way "hawt". Probably has a nice personality, though.


But she has been nekkid:
*NSFW: *


Spoiler



[media]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xi0ytn_emily-mortimer-nude-assessment_redband[/media]
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xi0ytn_emily-mortimer-nude-assessment_redband


----------



## Jayjoans

DevdogAZ said:


> Just did a search and I'm surprised nobody has mentioned Emily Mortimer yet.


not surprising.


----------



## KyleLC

efilippi said:


> Forgetting the Batman inspired shoulders on that dress, I don't really agree that she is in any way "hawt". Probably has a nice personality, though.


I can't see the second picture, and the first one is not very flattering. She usually looks better than that. I've seen her in several movies and her attractiveness grew on me. I wouldn't use the word "hot." She's more cute than hot. And yes, her personality and British accent helps the cuteness.


----------



## DUDE_NJX

Homely.


----------



## fmowry

Did DevdogAZ pull that pic from "most unflattering dresses" website or from "people who weren't ready for their picture to be taken" website? 

That dress makes the midsection look bigger than the tatas.

Quick someone, save the thread!


----------



## fmowry

Lexa Doig, Continuum


----------



## gchance

You know, normally she doesn't look that good, but Anna Gunn has her moments.










Greg


----------



## DUDE_NJX

Those sharp knees...


----------



## Alfer

fmowry said:


> Lexa Doig, Continuum


Definitely NOT hawt.


----------



## efilippi

Wow, looks good to me.


----------



## JohnB1000

It's not the best pic. Here's another.


----------



## tivogurl

JohnB1000 said:


> It's not the best pic.


Better, but of course she's nowhere near 40 in that photo.


----------



## JohnB1000

tivogurl said:


> Better, but of course she's nowhere near 40 in that photo.


OK 

From June 26th 2013


----------



## JohnB1000

This thread needs to turn into the "best 2013 picture of someone who was over 40 in 2013 and was on TV in 2013"


----------



## DevdogAZ

JohnB1000 said:


> This thread needs to turn into the "best 2013 picture of someone who was over 40 in 2013 and was on TV in 2013"


Isn't that basically what this thread has always been, except for a few people who didn't understand, and posted stuff like Bettie Page?


----------



## DevdogAZ

fmowry said:


> Did DevdogAZ pull that pic from "most unflattering dresses" website or from "people who weren't ready for their picture to be taken" website?
> 
> That dress makes the midsection look bigger than the tatas.
> 
> Quick someone, save the thread!


OK, I'll try again. Here's a better picture of Emily Mortimer. I'm not saying she's the "hawtest" 40+ actress on TV right now, but she's certainly not ugly, by any stretch of the imagination. This pic is from March 2013:


----------



## Jayjoans

Sorry Devdog, that didn't help. I'm sure she's a nice person with a great accent, but that doesn't get it done.


----------



## JohnB1000

DevdogAZ said:


> Isn't that basically what this thread has always been, except for a few people who didn't understand, and posted stuff like Bettie Page?


I meant picking one person and trying to find the best, current photo. It wasn't that serious though.

I think Emily looks great.


----------



## Graymalkin

The thing I found most unbelievable about Woody Allen's "Match Point" was that the male lead was married to Emily Mortimer and _still_ wanted to have an affair with Scarlett Johanssen. That's not a choice I ever would have made.


----------



## Alfer

Jayjoans said:


> Sorry Devdog, that didn't help. I'm sure she's a nice person with a great accent, but that doesn't get it done.


+1


----------



## MikeAndrews

Graymalkin said:


> The thing I found most unbelievable about Woody Allen's "Match Point" was that the male lead was married to Emily Mortimer and _still_ wanted to have an affair with Scarlett Johanssen. That's not a choice I ever would have made.


Hey, diffrn't strokes.

Jesse James was married to Sandra Bullock and cheated with the tramp stamped porn slut.


----------



## billypritchard

Graymalkin said:


> The thing I found most unbelievable about Woody Allen's "Match Point" was that the male lead was married to Emily Mortimer and _still_ wanted to have an affair with Scarlett Johanssen. That's not a choice I ever would have made.


I've got room in my life for both Emily Mortimer and Scarlett Johanssen.

Match Point is a good one to bring up. Boy does EM rock a sweater in that movie!


----------



## Shaunnick

netringer said:


> Hey, diffrn't strokes.
> 
> Jesse James was married to Sandra Bullock and cheated with the tramp stamped porn slut.


I don't think she did porn, did she?


----------



## DreadPirateRob

Emily Mortimer is typically more cute than hawt, but I've seen her in few things where I was like "Whoa - where did *that* come from?" 

Her accent is hawt though.


----------



## mcb08

Kate Beckinsale turned 40 today.


----------



## billypritchard

Thread. Over.


----------



## loubob57

billypritchard said:


> Thread. Over.


Maybe not, I don't think Kate is in a TV show. Rules is rules.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

loubob57 said:


> Maybe not, I don't think Kate is in a TV show. Rules is rules.


Hasn't she been on Entertainment Tonight?

(The loophole that keeps on giving! )


----------



## trainman

And the unbelievable thing about the movie "Click" is that Adam Sandler wants to use a magical remote control to fast-forward through sex with Kate Beckinsale -- as opposed to, you know, using the 8-second jump-back a lot, or giving it 3 thumbs up.


----------



## DevdogAZ

It's already been said that if Kate Beckinsale ever does TV, then she'll win the thread. But until then, she's just an extremely hot actress over 40, but not on TV.


----------



## efilippi

And I know this is weird, but I do enjoy saying "Beckinsale." For some reason it just sounds good. 

I am no longer a young man, understand.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

Man, I loves me some Kate Beckinsale. 

/sigh


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

efilippi said:


> And I know this is weird, but I do enjoy saying "Beckinsale." For some reason it just sounds good.


Is it the word itself that turns you on? Or what it represents?


----------



## Anubys

trainman said:


> And the unbelievable thing about the movie "Click" is that Adam Sandler wants to use a magical remote control to fast-forward through sex with Kate Beckinsale -- as opposed to, you know, using the 8-second jump-back a lot, or giving it 3 thumbs up.


up what?


----------



## JohnB1000

If your British, of a certain age, it's hard to disassociate from her father.


----------



## JohnB1000

Just wanted to clarify something.

This woman is not eligible ??










Just wanted to check


----------



## DevdogAZ

Yes, unfortunately, this woman is not eligible:










Just wanted to make sure you understood.


----------



## JohnB1000

I'm confused. I saw the woman below on my TV the other day in the movie Underworld, which I watched on my TV. Why is the woman below not eligible.


----------



## efilippi

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Is it the word itself that turns you on? Or what it represents?


It's just the word, hard to describe. But then come the three pics after your post and, I'm dumbstruck.

Why is A more attractive than B? Impossible to say but Ms. Beckinsale is simply breathtaking. That's it.


----------



## mcb08

Beth Stern... From her Twitter feed. I can't remember if we agreed on her qualifying, but who cares really?


----------



## BrettStah

mcb08 said:


> From her Twitter feed. I can't remember if we agreed on her qualifying, but who cares really?


Who is it?


----------



## JohnB1000

For the record I don't know who it is either.


----------



## madscientist

I have no idea, but surely she's not 40? Or else it's massively touched up.


----------



## mcb08

Beth Stern is 41. She was mentioned earlier in this thread.


----------



## loubob57

Saw that Holly Robinson Peete was mentioned once, but I didn't see a pic posted.










She was a semi regular on Mike & Molly recently. She'll be 49 in a couple of months.


----------



## JohnB1000

Beth Stern definitely qualifies, she was on Chelsea Lately this year  

That doesn't look like her though and she looks much younger than other recent pictures.


----------



## mcb08

JohnB1000 said:


> Beth Stern definitely qualifies, she was on Chelsea Lately this year
> 
> That doesn't look like her though and she looks much younger than other recent pictures.


She posted the picture today on twitter with the caption "New belly chain #giftfromhoward".


----------



## JohnB1000

mcb08 said:


> She posted the picture today on twitter with the caption "New belly chain #giftfromhoward".


I know that, and it's probably true, but sometimes people mislead


----------



## JohnB1000

Is Holly on TV these day, just wondering because this woman is not


----------



## Philosofy

Callie Thorne was mentioned previously, but she was only 39 at the time. She's 43 now.


----------



## loubob57

JohnB1000 said:


> Is Holly on TV these day, just wondering because this woman is not


Holly was also in an episode of Blue in 2013 according to IMdB. Unlike this woman -


----------



## WhiskeyTango

Beth Stern is the host of a show called Mom Caves on HGTV. It aired back in May.


----------



## JohnB1000

WhiskeyTango said:


> Beth Stern is the host of a show called Mom Caves on HGTV. It aired back in May.


Now come on WT that post really was a fail. Let me redo it for you

Beth Stern, pictured below, is the host of a show called Mom Caves on HGTV. It aired back in May.


----------



## MikeAndrews

Watching House of Cards...

Have we mentioned Princess Robin Wright?


----------



## danterner

As you wish.


----------



## JohnB1000

Yes we have mentioned Robin Wright but I think that's OK.


----------



## Jayjoans

Since it's easy for me to pop in this thread and comment on other people's opinions, I suppose it's only fair that I add mine. I've always like Melora Hardin, or better known as Jan from The Office. Considering she was 41 in this shot and is 46 now, I think she is pretty attractive. The icing on the cake is she's darn funny too.










I'm too stupid to know how to add a picture I guess.


----------



## wmcbrine

Jayjoans said:


> I'm too stupid to know how to add a picture I guess.


Just type [ img ] URL [ /img ], without the spaces. (There's a GUI, too, but I never use that.)


----------



## JohnB1000

I think she was the first person I posted when I joined this thread


----------



## Jayjoans

Thank you sir.


----------



## JohnB1000

wmcbrine said:


> Just type [ img ] URL [ /img ], without the spaces. (There's a GUI, too, but I never use that.)


The link he had was not a proper jpeg link so that would not have worked.


----------



## JoeyJoJo

Constance Zimmer


----------



## gchance

JoeyJoJo said:


> Constance Zimmer


You know, she's always been really up and down for me. But last night on The Newsroom?










Greg


----------



## BrettStah

Kelly Bundy is 41:


----------



## gchance

I don't recall Shawnee Smith being mentioned. Same age as Constance Zimmer.










Greg


----------



## dimented

BrettStah said:


> Kelly Bundy is 41:


Not in that picture she is not.


----------



## JohnB1000

Here's the Christina 2013 version


----------



## JohnB1000

Is that Constance picture from 2013 - if so then WOWZER!!!


----------



## DUDE_NJX

She looked quite bad/old in House of Cards.


----------



## MikeAndrews

Denise Crosby is in Ray Donovan


----------



## DUDE_NJX

Yeah, No. She's no milf, not even a gilf.


----------



## aindik

netringer said:


> Denise Crosby is in Ray Donovan


Seriously?


----------



## DevdogAZ

DUDE_NJX said:


> She looked quite bad/old in House of Cards.


I thought so as well. Was surprised that "Dana Gordon" from Entourage had aged so badly. But as previously stated, she looked great in last night's episode of The Newsroom.

Has anyone mentioned that this lady below is not eligible?










Just checking.


----------



## loubob57

gchance said:


> I don't recall Shawnee Smith being mentioned.


I loved her as the ditz in Becker.


----------



## DUDE_NJX

What do you mean "AS" the ditz. That's what she always is. Even then, can't act and has this annoying nasal voice.


----------



## loubob57

DUDE_NJX said:


> What do you mean "AS" the ditz. That's what she always is. Even then, can't act and has this annoying nasal voice.


But she's hawt!


----------



## JohnB1000

DUDE_NJX said:


> Yeah, No. She's no milf, not even a gilf.





DUDE_NJX said:


> What do you mean "AS" the ditz. That's what she always is. Even then, can't act and has this annoying nasal voice.


You may be missing the point of this thread !!!!


----------



## MikeAndrews

DUDE_NJX said:


> Yeah, No. She's no milf, not even a gilf.





aindik said:


> Seriously?


Youse guys. Try being realistic.

I thought even "it puts on the lotion" was fairly doable.


----------



## DevdogAZ

netringer said:


> Youse guys. Try being realistic.


They are being realistic. That woman has no business being anywhere near this thread. Maybe she did 15 years ago (I don't know, never heard of her before this), but not now.


----------



## fmowry

Thread is titled "Hawtest" not, "most realisticist" anyway. Realistically Denise Crosby is "every 40+ year old woman in the world" average, not even "this thread" average.


----------



## gchance

JohnB1000 said:


> Is that Constance picture from 2013 - if so then WOWZER!!!


2006, according to Maxim. 

Yes, Shawnee Smith always plays the ditz. She's still hot.

Greg


----------



## JohnB1000

Constance 2013 and presumably without her face airbrushed (which has to have been the case in 2013, surely)


----------



## JLucPicard

DUDE_NJX said:


> Yeah, No. She's no milf, not even a gilf.


My God - she's not even ILF. I agree with whoever said she has no business even near this thread.


----------



## Hoffer

It looks like she turned 40 in 1997. She might have been HAWT back then.

I didn't even realize it was the woman from the early season of Star Trek. Didn't recognize her at all.


----------



## Azlen

Hoffer said:


> It looks like she turned 40 in 1997. She might have been HAWT back then.
> 
> I didn't even realize it was the woman from the early season of Star Trek. Didn't recognize her at all.


I did't find her all that attractive then. Certainly don't now.


----------



## Shaunnick

This thread has taken a turn for the "images (and subsequent comments) that make you giggle a little" thread.


----------



## tivogurl

Azlen said:


> I did't find her all that attractive then. Certainly don't now.


She wasn't ugly in 1987, but neither was she "hawt".


----------



## aaronwt

netringer said:


> Denise Crosby is in Ray Donovan


Wow!! She has not aged very well. She is nine months younger than my GF.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

Are we absolutely positive Kate Beckinsale is not eligible?


----------



## gchance

DreadPirateRob said:


> Are we absolutely positive Kate Beckinsale is not eligible?


She sure is a media darling at the moment. I can't seem to find an unflattering photo of her anywhere. Maybe the tabloids just haven't "discovered" her yet.

Greg


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Just to be clear, this is what ineligibility looks like:


----------



## Jayjoans

I'm going to say it. Beckinsale is very attractive, but she applies makeup in such a manner that Earl Scheib would be jealous. Unnecessarily.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

gchance said:


> She sure is a media darling at the moment. I can't seem to find an unflattering photo of her anywhere. Maybe the tabloids just haven't "discovered" her yet.


She's been in films for 20 years. The tabloids have discovered her and rediscovered her several times over, I'm sure. Maybe she just doesn't take a bad picture?

This is what ineligibility looks like in fuschia:


----------



## gchance

DreadPirateRob said:


> She's been in films for 20 years. The tabloids have discovered her and rediscovered her several times over, I'm sure. Maybe she just doesn't take a bad picture?


You don't know the tabloids very well, do you? Maybe she's just good at not being seen. Doesn't shave her head in public, doesn't sunbathe topless, never goes to the gym sans makeup in sweat pants. Doesn't check into rehab. This is about the closest I can come to an unflattering picture.










Still working on it though. 

Greg


----------



## DreadPirateRob

I would welcome your efforts to find pictures of her sunbathing topless. 

I just think she's not controversial, and while she's certainly recognizable and famous and been in tons of movies, she's never been the "It Girl" at any one point in time.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

Ineligible bathing suit:


----------



## DevdogAZ

Another example of ineligibility:


----------



## gchance

DreadPirateRob said:


> I would welcome your efforts to find pictures of her sunbathing topless.
> 
> I just think she's not controversial, and while she's certainly recognizable and famous and been in tons of movies, she's never been the "It Girl" at any one point in time.


That's what I meant by they haven't "noticed" her. They ONLY publish flattering photos, but even the ones I found that aren't flattering still look good (i.e., without makeup, in gym clothes). I think she just knows how to conduct herself in public and doesn't put herself into situations where she'll look bad.

Like this one, which was headlined, "Kate Beckinsale Wows Without Makeup".










Greg


----------



## BrettStah

Greg, you're doing this thread wrong. The point is not to locate unflattering photos.


----------



## GoPackGo

Ineligible sister:


----------



## gchance

BrettStah said:


> Greg, you're doing this thread wrong. The point is not to locate unflattering photos.


WHOOPS! Sorry.










Greg


----------



## DreadPirateRob

gchance said:


>


Ineligible natural look.


----------



## JohnB1000

Ineligible Dad


----------



## Graymalkin

Here's one of the greatest female screen stars of all time, since the 1930s, and she's ageless:










What? I'm sure she's on TV right now, somewhere, in syndication.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Graymalkin said:


> Here's one of the greatest female screen stars of all time, since the 1930s, and she's ageless:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What? I'm sure she's on TV right now, somewhere, in syndication.


I hear in real life, she was a total *****...


----------



## aaronwt

I got a nice laugh out of that.


----------



## The Spud

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I hear in real life, she was a total *****...


Actually I heard that Lassie was a total stud.


----------



## zalusky

The Spud said:


> Actually I heard that Lassie was a total stud.


But is she over 40?


----------



## loubob57

zalusky said:


> But is she over 40?


In dog years?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Hawtest canine 40+ tranny on TV?


----------



## cheesesteak

I was hoping Anastasia Griffith who plays Elizabeth Haverford on Copper was over 40 so I'd have something to contribute to this thread but alas, she's only 35 so no pictures for you.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

cheesesteak said:


> I was hoping Anastasia Griffith who plays Elizabeth Haverford on Copper was over 40 so I'd have something to contribute to this thread but alas, she's only 35 so no pictures for you.


So you're saying she's older than she looks?


----------



## DreadPirateRob

Eligible!!!!!!!!! Kate Beckinsale was on Chelsea Handler in March 2013

Eligible yoga gear:


----------



## DUDE_NJX

Girls in yoga pants.


----------



## JohnB1000

IF appearing on talk shows qualifies people then pretty much anyone famous person is in.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

Yes. Exactly. 

Loophole. Found.


----------



## ClutchBrake

cheesesteak said:


> I was hoping Anastasia Griffith who plays Elizabeth Haverford on Copper was over 40 so I'd have something to contribute to this thread but alas, she's only 35 so no pictures for you.


I was shocked to discover her age. I would have guessed her 8-10 years older than she is. She's great looking, but looks older than she is.


----------



## Rainy Dave

Kyle Richards (44)

On the left in this picture.


----------



## IndyJones1023

Kyle looks pretty good for a dude.


----------



## aaronwt

She was on Little House on the Prairie ?


----------



## SteveInNC

BrettStah said:


> Kelly Bundy is 41:





dimented said:


> Not in that picture she is not.


It's obviously 41 _degrees_ ...

From Jay Leno in 2013, still got it:


----------



## DevdogAZ

SteveInNC said:


> It's obviously 41 degrees ...
> 
> From Jay Leno in 2013, still got it:


Unfortunately she doesn't still have them.


----------



## SteveInNC

DevdogAZ said:


> Unfortunately she doesn't still have them.


Yeah, I'm still interested.


----------



## loubob57

DevdogAZ said:


> Unfortunately she doesn't still have them.


I just hope the reconstruction maintained the Bundy Bounce(tm).


----------



## aaronwt

She looks much more appealing in the 2013 photo than the one from many years ago.


----------



## zalusky

Just watched her story on her dad and grandparents on "Who do you think you are" last night on TLC. Real and touching.


----------



## DUDE_NJX

I find that show fake and cheesy.


----------



## tivoboyjr

DUDE_NJX said:


> I find that show fake and cheesy.


Not unlike Kelly Bundy.


----------



## Craigbob

Lori Laughlin who was on full house is 49. She was on Major Crimes last night and still looks good.


----------



## aindik

Craigbob said:


> Lori Laughlin who was on full house is 49. She was on Major Crimes last night and still looks good.


She was on the reboot of 90210 for a couple of years, post 40, as well.


----------



## jsmeeker

aindik said:


> She was on the reboot of 90210 for a couple of years, post 40, as well.


yup. And was still looking mighty fine.


----------



## DevdogAZ

aindik said:


> She was on the reboot of 90210 for a couple of years, post 40, as well.





jsmeeker said:


> yup. And was still looking mighty fine.


And was discussed extensively in this thread at the time, IIRC.


----------



## JohnB1000

Does anyone offer training on what this thread is for or how to use it because I think someone may need it



Spoiler






DUDE_NJX said:


> Didn't Famke turn out to be a guy?
> I can't un-see THAT.





DUDE_NJX said:


> Who is this? Is she in anything?





DUDE_NJX said:


> Oh, she's the Gremlins chick.





DUDE_NJX said:


> Right. That was only what, 35 yrs ago?





DUDE_NJX said:


> I'd say go ahead and sleep with her when you get a chance. Cousin or not.





DUDE_NJX said:


> That's what my cousin said!





DUDE_NJX said:


> 36DD (or one cup size bigger)





DUDE_NJX said:


> Oooohh, an evil witch! That's hot.





DUDE_NJX said:


> Homely.





DUDE_NJX said:


> Those sharp knees...





DUDE_NJX said:


> She looked quite bad/old in House of Cards.





DUDE_NJX said:


> Yeah, No. She's no milf, not even a gilf.





DUDE_NJX said:


> What do you mean "AS" the ditz. That's what she always is. Even then, can't act and has this annoying nasal voice.





DUDE_NJX said:


> Girls in yoga pants.





DUDE_NJX said:


> I find that show fake and cheesy.


----------



## gchance

JohnB1000 said:


> Does anyone offer training on what this thread is for or how to use it because I think someone may need it


Tough audience. 

Greg


----------



## JohnB1000

So I think that was 13 posts without a picture :down:

Sandra Bullock seen on Graham Norton a couple of weeks ago


----------



## Jayjoans

that picture looks just prior to or just after a snort.


----------



## fmowry

DevdogAZ said:


> And was discussed extensively in this thread at the time, IIRC.


2009 to be exact.


----------



## JohnB1000

Not high enough quality for a picture but Tempest Bledsoe (Cosby Show) was 40 today. Wow I am old.


----------



## Azlen

Krista Allen is 42. Most recently of LA Complex but spent some time on late night television a few years ago.


----------



## DUDE_NJX

Now that's someone I could get behind.


----------



## scooterboy

An encore of my pick:


----------



## loubob57

Is she the heir to the O'Henry candy bar fortune?


----------



## mcb08

scooterboy said:


> An encore of my pick:


Who is this?


----------



## DevdogAZ

mcb08 said:


> Who is this?


It's Sarah Rafferty, who is a series regular on Suits. Born Dec. 6, 1972. Definitely worthy of this list.

(For the first couple years that show was on and I'd try to look up her age, I couldn't find it anywhere online, but now it's listed in her Wikipedia profile.)


----------



## Hoffer

She is pleasant to look at. I've just watched that GIF about 30 times.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

It's mesmerizing.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

DevdogAZ said:


> It's Sarah Rafferty, who is a series regular on Suits. Born Dec. 6, 1972. Definitely worthy of this list.


Born one day after me.


----------



## jay_man2

Hoffer said:


> She is pleasant to look at. I've just watched that GIF about 30 times.


She has a nice bounce to her...uh, step.


----------



## DevdogAZ

DreadPirateRob said:


> Born one day after me.


I knew we were almost the same age.


----------



## mcb08

/Off to download Suits.....


----------



## DreadPirateRob

/Off to find that dress for my wife.


----------



## Azlen

I think they had two or three shots of her walking down the hall in that dress in that episode, which was Season 2 Episode 9 for those interested.


----------



## Graymalkin

Sarah Rafferty is over 40? OK, she's my pick for this thread. Search is over.


----------



## gchance

Graymalkin said:


> Sarah Rafferty is over 40? OK, she's my pick for this thread. Search is over.


She's 40. But the search is never OVER. You need to factor in taste... and a new supply each year. 

Greg


----------



## getbak

gchance said:


> She's 40. But the search is never OVER. You need to factor in taste... and a new supply each year.


_"That's what I love about these 40 year-olds, man. I get older, they stay the same age."_


----------



## DreadPirateRob

Good to see you here Wooderson!


----------



## cheesesteak

Donna from Suits blows Joan from Mad Men out of the water.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

DreadPirateRob said:


> It's mesmerizing.


I'm still mesmerized. I think that gif is my new happy place.

They're real and they're spectacular.


----------



## billypritchard

I'm not sure about this Rafferty lady. Could someone post ten or twelve other examples please?


----------



## aindik

She really has stopped the thread cold. I think she might have won.


----------



## JohnB1000

17 (now 18) pictureless posts.


----------



## stahta01




----------



## gchance

Fine... a new fall 2013 show is About a Boy, based on the movie. It costars










Greg


----------



## gchance

Tricia Helfer has a new show coming this fall, and while she's only 39, she qualifies in April.










Greg


----------



## Azlen

Here's a similar but still different Sarah Rafferty gif.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Sarah Rafferty in January 2013:










Another from January 2013:










March 2013:










May 2013:


----------



## JohnB1000

gchance, that picture of Minnie Driver is TERRIBLE !!! I don't even want to quote it.


----------



## gchance

JohnB1000 said:


> gchance, that picture of Minnie Driver is TERRIBLE !!! I don't even want to quote it.


It was the only one from 2013 I found... I don't think they've distributed promos from the show yet.

Greg


----------



## JohnB1000

She's not looking good. She's always had strangely shaped face but thinning it out has not helped.


----------



## gchance

JohnB1000 said:


> She's not looking good. She's always had strangely shaped face but thinning it out has not helped.












OK. 

Greg


----------



## DUDE_NJX

She was never attractive in human terms.


----------



## Tandem

gchance said:


> Fine... a new fall 2013 show is About a Boy, based on the movie. It costars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greg


She reminds me of...


----------



## unitron

DreadPirateRob said:


> It's mesmerizing.


They're mesmerizing.

T,FTFY

(I'm talking about her eyes, of course)


----------



## JohnB1000

Better Greg but not really OK


----------



## trainman

gchance said:


>


So even if she's not 40 in this picture, Lassens Natural Foods & Vitamins is.


----------



## KyleLC

Haha! Good catch!


----------



## Supfreak26

Anyone mention Keegan Conner Tracy yet? She was the teacher in Bates Motel and the blue fairy on Once Upon a Time. 

Beautiful woman. Is there a way to post pics from my iPhone?


----------



## JohnB1000

Supfreak26 said:


> Anyone mention Keegan Conner Tracy yet? She was the teacher in Bates Motel and the blue fairy on Once Upon a Time.
> 
> Beautiful woman. Is there a way to post pics from my iPhone?


Can't verify her age but I think it's recent


----------



## weaver

Keegan Connor Tracy, born December 3, 1971 according to IMDB


----------



## JohnB1000

weaver said:


> Keegan Connor Tracy, born December 3, 1971 according to IMDB


Age in the picture my man !!!!


----------



## weaver

JohnB1000 said:


> Age in the picture my man !!!!


Oops. Sorry about that.


----------



## Supfreak26

JohnB1000 said:


> Age in the picture my man !!!!


Picture looks current. She's looked that hot in the two shows that she's been in lately.


----------



## BrettStah

A modest and sensible proposal - if the actress isn't even in the same league as Sarah Rafferty, skip her for the purposes of this thread.

As a reference, here is another photo of Sarah:


----------



## spud

BrettStah said:


> A modest and sensible proposal - if the actress isn't even in the same league as Sarah Rafferty, skip her for the purposes of this thread.


Really?









Just because Sarah is in her own league,








doesn't mean we should stop posting picures of other actresses.

Nor does it mean we should stop posting pictures of Sarah.









Especially ones like this.


----------



## JohnB1000

She doesn't seem anywhere near as good in still shots.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

JohnB1000 said:


> She doesn't seem anywhere near as good in still shots.


What a ridiculous thing to say!

I oughta bounce you in the head!

Er, bop.


----------



## Graymalkin

Andie McDowell is 55 -- FIFTY-FIVE -- and still stunning:










(BTW, her romantic interest on "Cedar Cove" is played by Dylan Neal, who is a mere lad of 43.)


----------



## aaronwt

That image is certainly touched up or she is. Because she doesn't normally look so smooth in the face. I've never been a big fan of makeup. The less makeup the better. Many actresses look like a different person without it.


----------



## Graymalkin

Point taken. Here's one with less Photoshopping:










This is from early 2013.

On the other hand, she looks like that first photo all the time on Cedar Cove, so that show must have some really expert makeup artists. Teryl Rothery, who's 50, and Barbara Niven, who's 60, also look pretty damn good on that show.


----------



## unitron

JohnB1000 said:


> She doesn't seem anywhere near as good in still shots.


It's always better when they move.


----------



## weaver

JohnB1000 said:


> Can't verify her age but I think it's recent


2009 Vancouver Film and Television Forum, Brightlight Pictures party,uploaded to this website October 11, 2009.


----------



## JohnB1000

Weaver, the idea here is to find and post good' hopefully accurate, pictures not investigative journalism about the origin of photos-


----------



## weaver

JohnB1000 said:


> Weaver, the idea here is to find and post good' hopefully accurate, pictures not investigative journalism about the origin of photos-


He said he didn't how old it was, that's how old it is.

If I wrote 2009, someone would have asked for a source.


----------



## MikeAndrews

aaronwt said:


> That image is certainly touched up or she is. Because she doesn't normally look so smooth in the face. I've never been a big fan of makeup. The less makeup the better. Many actresses look like a different person without it.


I had a customer who was a former model who now owned a modeling agency. I meet her in her house and she is very pretty.

One night she was heading out with the hubby and SHE WAS OUTSTANDING! Makeup FTW.


----------



## JohnB1000

weaver said:


> He said he didn't how old it was, that's how old it is.
> 
> If I wrote 2009, someone would have asked for a source.


Even researching that misses the point.


----------



## JohnB1000

We need a page turn, every time I open this page I see that god-awful Minnie Driver picture.


----------



## Jayjoans

+1 let me help with that.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

Insert placeholder here for Kari Byron (she will be 40 in 2 years).


----------



## aaronwt

DreadPirateRob said:


> Insert placeholder here for Kari Byron (she will be 40 in 2 years).


Less than 1.5 years. December 18, 2014.


----------



## getreal

gchance said:


>


Armpit cameltoe alert!


----------



## JohnB1000

Please stop posting pictures of Miss Frogface, it's ruining this thread for me.


----------



## BrettStah

I just used AdBlock to block it...


----------



## dtle

getreal said:


> Armpit cameltoe alert!


Have you been surfing too much Reddit?


----------



## JohnB1000

BrettStah said:


> I just used AdBlock to block it...


Wow, I did not realize you could do that. Thanks.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

aaronwt said:


> Less than 1.5 years. December 18, 2014.


Schweet. Here's something ineligible (to wash away the taste of Minnie Driver. Yikes):


----------



## DougF

Me thinks Minnie has been using Joker Products.

Seriously, she's obviously not ugly. That's just a bad, bad picture.


----------



## getreal

dtle said:


> Have you been surfing too much Reddit?


Nope, never have. I was just making an observation. You're welcome.


----------



## JohnB1000

DougF said:


> Me thinks Minnie has been using Joker Products.
> 
> Seriously, she's obviously not ugly. That's just a bad, bad picture.


But it's close to impossible to find a good one of her these days. She looked fine as a younger when, I think, she carried more weight.


----------



## DLiquid

Vera Farmiga turns 40 today.


----------



## cheesesteak

I have no idea who she is but she looks like she got punched in the nose a couple of times.


----------



## JohnB1000

I keep wondering why people seem to try to find the worst possible pictures of people 

You really have no idea who she is ? She's a pretty big star. 

Bates Motel
The Conjuring
Source Code
Up In The Air
The Departed
Boy In Striped Pajamas


----------



## DLiquid

JohnB1000 said:


> I keep wondering why people seem to try to find the worst possible pictures of people
> 
> You really have no idea who she is ? She's a pretty big star.
> 
> Bates Motel
> The Conjuring
> Source Code
> Up In The Air
> The Departed
> Boy In Striped Pajamas


Really, you think those are bad pictures? I picked pictures from 2013. There were dozens of pictures from 2013 I looked at that were not as good as those, but you can find much better pictures of her if you are not trying to find recent ones.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

These might jog some recollections. I think she has amazing... eyes.


----------



## DLiquid

As long as we're bending the rules, here are a couple photos of her from 2007.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

Bless you my child. Keep bending those rules. 

(To be fair, the first pic I posted is clearly not current (although I couldn't tie it to a date), but the second one is from 2012 at least. I think. I actually have no idea.)


----------



## DLiquid

DreadPirateRob said:


> (To be fair, the first pic I posted is clearly not current (although I couldn't tie it to a date), but the second one is from 2012 at least. I think. I actually have no idea.)


The first one you posted is from the same 2007 Esquire article as the two I just posted.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

That's not so bad. 34 is pretty close to 40.


----------



## JohnB1000

She's 40 now, good enough for me. Anything except Minnie.


----------



## tivoboyjr

JohnB1000 said:


> I keep wondering why people seem to try to find the worst possible pictures of people
> 
> You really have no idea who she is ? She's a pretty big star.
> 
> Bates Motel
> The Conjuring
> Source Code
> Up In The Air
> The Departed
> Boy In Striped Pajamas


Your list made me think of "Running Scared" which is a pretty good "B" movie. Besides Vera, one of my favorites, Elizabeth Mitchell, is great in a small role in Running Scared.


----------



## gweempose

I haven't read through this entire thread, but I'm assuming Giada De Laurentiis has already been mentioned. I find her to be incredibly attractive. She's 42.


----------



## getreal

gweempose said:


> I haven't read through this entire thread, but I'm assuming Giada De Laurentiis has already been mentioned. I find her to be incredibly attractive. She's 42.


Who? Need a photo for proof, please.


----------



## GoHalos

gweempose said:


> I haven't read through this entire thread, but I'm assuming Giada De Laurentiis has already been mentioned. I find her to be incredibly attractive. She's 42.





getreal said:


> Who? Need a photo for proof, please.


No idea if this is in the last 2 years or not, but:


----------



## fmowry

getreal said:


> Who? Need a photo for proof, please.


Since many of the face pics do not lend to the spirit of the thread (hawtness), and she has sort of a square head, I figured I'd put her in a good light and provide a thread worthy pic.


----------



## andyw715

Nice bouy(s)


----------



## Ment

gweempose said:


> I haven't read through this entire thread, but I'm assuming Giada De Laurentiis has already been mentioned. I find her to be incredibly attractive. She's 42.


Well its too bad chef's don't cook in bikinis..


----------



## cmontyburns

Ugh, look at her arms. Please eat some of your cooking.


----------



## MikeCC

fmowry said:


> Since many of the face pics do not lend to the spirit of the thread (hawtness), and she has sort of a square head, I figured I'd put her in a good light and provide a thread worthy pic.


Very nice...

I note you found a pic of her with her mouth open just so, and with her right hand reaching out...

Hmm. As if to "sample something."

Nice work.


----------



## DUDE_NJX

And the other hand is reaching to cup something.


----------



## late for dinner

MikeCC said:


> Very nice...
> 
> I note you found a pic of her with her mouth open just so, and with her right hand reaching out...
> 
> Hmm. As if to "sample something."
> 
> Nice work.


I think she's trying not to laugh at what she's seeing.


----------



## KyleLC

cmontyburns said:


> Ugh, look at her arms. Please eat some of your cooking.


They just look thin in that pic. They're of normal size actually.


----------



## DUDE_NJX

Unlike her head.


----------



## cheesesteak

JohnB1000 said:


> You really have no idea who she is ? She's a pretty big star.
> 
> Bates Motel
> The Conjuring
> Source Code
> Up In The Air
> The Departed
> Boy In Striped Pajamas


No, I don't. I haven't seen any of those movies. I wish people would put names in their posts for that reason.


----------



## David Platt

cheesesteak said:


> No, I don't. I haven't seen any of those movies. I wish people would put names in their posts for that reason.




The name was in the post you were referring to.


----------



## gchance

cheesesteak said:


> No, I don't. I haven't seen any of those movies. I wish people would put names in their posts for that reason.


Perhaps it's time to expand your horizons. The Departed is an Acadamy Award winning film.

Greg


----------



## MikeAndrews

Ment said:


> Well its too bad chef's don't cook in bikinis..


She does. She always has plenty o' cleavage on the counter.


----------



## MikeAndrews

DUDE_NJX said:


> Unlike her head.


A lot of people on TV have enormous heads - made for TV.


----------



## tivoboyjr

netringer said:


> A lot of people on TV have enormous heads - made for TV.


Giada's on the extreme end of the spectrum. Giant head and little body. Like a lollipop on a stick.


----------



## andyw715

I bet you it's good though.


----------



## gweempose

tivoboyjr said:


> Giada's on the extreme end of the spectrum. Giant head and little body. Like a lollipop on a stick.


I'd relish the opportunity to get to the center of that Tootsie Pop!


----------



## MikeCC

gweempose said:


> I'd relish the opportunity to get to the center of that Tootsie Pop!


How many licks does it take to get to the center of that Tootsie Pop?

(I am showing my age when I can mangle a commercial line from decades ago, just to offer up a double entendre...)


----------



## gweempose

MikeCC said:


> How many licks does it take to get to the center of that Tootsie Pop?
> 
> (I am showing my age when I can mangle a commercial line from decades ago, just to offer up a double entendre...)


A true classic!

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Em4MKVcGdpQ[/media]


----------



## Satchel

cheesesteak said:


> I have no idea who she is but she looks like she got punched in the nose a couple of times.


She was the woman in the movie Up In The Air with George Clooney.

She can look pretty good in some pics, and not so good in others.

Here's where I think she looks pretty good.










But then again...it depends on the look she has going on.


----------



## Steveknj

Satchel said:


> She was the woman in the movie Up In The Air with George Clooney.
> 
> She can look pretty good in some pics, and not so good in others.
> 
> Here's where I think she looks pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then again...it depends on the look she has going on.


In the first picture she looks ok. The second...horrible!! In Minnie Driver territory!


----------



## aindik

I don't see how those two pics are of the same person. Makeup (and hair) is a hell of a thing.


----------



## gchance

Steveknj said:


> In the first picture she looks ok. The second...horrible!! In Minnie Driver territory!


It's not lit properly and she's too close to the camera, making a "dog nose" effect.

Greg


----------



## MikeAndrews

tivoboyjr said:


> Giada's on the extreme end of the spectrum. Giant head and little body. Like a lollipop on a stick.


Same as Sarah Lane.
http://about.me/sarahlane


----------



## JohnB1000

Wrong, Sarah Lane is far too annoying to ever be considered attractive + not over 40


----------



## MikeAndrews

JohnB1000 said:


> Wrong, Sarah Lane is far too annoying to ever be considered attractive + not over 40


I didn't say Sarah was that hawt, just that she has a large head. Any broad dat hooked up with MG Siegler...

When Ron Hunter was here even customer I had that were his friend said he was like a human bobble head.


----------



## pj1016

MikeCC said:


> How many licks does it take to get to the center of that Tootsie Pop?
> 
> (I am showing my age when I can mangle a commercial line from decades ago, just to offer up a double entendre...)


Well, it would take me more than three, I can tell you that.

pj


----------



## Satchel

netringer said:


> I didn't say Sarah was that hawt, just that she has a large head. Any broad dat hooked up with MG Siegler...
> 
> When Ron Hunter was here even customer I had that were his friend said he was like a human bobble head.


She may not be hot, but to me, she's cute + smart which = very attractive.


----------



## JohnB1000

Satchel said:


> She may not be hot, but to me, she's cute + smart which = very attractive.


Honestly?. Cute is subjective so I get that, but she gives no evidence of being smart. Every show she is on she acts like a teenager and I just can't listen.

To return the thread to actual hot, 40+ year olds


----------



## Howie

Just don't eat (or drink) Giada without boiling her first or you'll get diarrhea.


----------



## Howie

Who's hawtest, Rizzoli or Isles? I'm a Rizzoli guy.


----------



## midas

Howie said:


> Who's hawtest, Rizzoli or Isles? I'm a Rizzoli guy.


Take two, they're small.


----------



## MikeAndrews

Howie said:


> Who's hawtest, Rizzoli or Isles? I'm a Rizzoli guy.


Angie Harmon. Already posted.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

Actually, both actresses are already posted.


----------



## efilippi

Yes, both have been posted but that pic is new, and well worth posting.


----------



## efilippi

Caroline Catz is 43 and is in the British series Doc Martin. It is finished now but is appearing on PBS so she qualifies. She is not what I would classify as 'hawt' but is very pretty, just adorable in Doc Martin.


----------



## MikeAndrews

efilippi said:


> Caroline Catz is 43 and is in the British series Doc Martin. It is finished now but is appearing on PBS so she qualifies. She is not what I would classify as 'hawt' but is very pretty, just adorable in Doc Martin.


Absolutely agree.


----------



## aaronwt

gweempose said:


> A true classic!
> 
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Em4MKVcGdpQ[/media]


How old is that? I remember seeing that commercial on TV alot.

Edit: Doh!! I see it says 1969. So yes, that makes me feel a little old.


----------



## JohnB1000

netringer said:


> .........Already posted.


Your point ?

Caroline Catz is currently in DCI Banks.


----------



## DevdogAZ

How about Amanda Mealing? She stars in Cinemax's "Strike Back," which starts season 4 (season 3 in the US) tomorrow night. She's 45 and still looks amazing.

Taken in April 2013 at the London Marathon:










All three of these taken in October 2012:


----------



## gweempose

aaronwt said:


> How old is that? I remember seeing that commercial on TV alot.
> 
> Edit: Doh!! I see it says 1969. So yes, that makes me feel a little old.


I think that commercial ran for years. I have very vivid memories of watching it in the 80's.


----------



## efilippi

JohnB1000 said:


> Caroline Catz is currently in DCI Banks.


I've never seen that and a search on TiVo.com and canistreamit both return zero results. Where do you find it?


----------



## Inundated

efilippi said:


> I've never seen that and a search on TiVo.com and canistreamit both return zero results. Where do you find it?


PBS, it looks like.

http://www.inspectorbanks.com/2012/12/01/dci-banks-comes-to-pbs/

Looks like it landed on both our major PBS affiliates, though it doesn't appear on the current schedule of either (WVIZ/25 and WEAO/49).


----------



## JohnB1000

efilippi said:


> I've never seen that and a search on TiVo.com and canistreamit both return zero results. Where do you find it?


It's a British show.


----------



## efilippi

Doc Martin is a British show as well, but I can see it on PBS and Amazon has all the back seasons available for Prime streaming. Maybe it will come to Chicago PBS, I'll put in a wishlist.


----------



## JohnB1000

There's rather a lot of British shows not on US TV


----------



## cheesesteak

gweempose said:


> I'd relish the opportunity to get to the center of that Tootsie Pop!


From what I've read, many, many men have.


----------



## JohnB1000

cheesesteak said:


> From what I've read, many, many men have.


----------



## Howie

netringer said:


> Angie Harmon. Already posted.


OK. If I wasn't right you would have made my feelings bad.


----------



## JohnB1000

Rebecca Romijn and Sharon Stone were both on Conan this week


----------



## MikeAndrews

efilippi said:


> Doc Martin is a British show as well, but I can see it on PBS and Amazon has all the back seasons available for Prime streaming. Maybe it will come to Chicago PBS, I'll put in a wishlist.


Yep. I watched the whole Doc Martin series on Amazon Prime Instant video.


----------



## efilippi

Rebecca's shoes? gad.


----------



## aaronwt

netringer said:


> Yep. I watched the whole Doc Martin series on Amazon Prime Instant video.


Isn't there another season coming out later this year?

Every time I visit my parents they are always watching it on PBS. And I mean always. Even though my brother and I have given them all the available seasons on DVD. I'm guessing eventually I will have watched it all since I sit through a least a couple of episodes when I visit them.


----------



## JohnB1000

Please stay on topic


----------



## efilippi

Ok, Lia Williams played a physician in some seasons of Doc Martin thought I'm not sure which ones. She was very foxy looking, attractive if perhaps not strictly 'hawt'. She is 48.


----------



## MegaHertz67

efilippi said:


> Rebecca's shoes? gad.


i didn't even know she was wearing shoes.


----------



## aaronwt

The legs are bad too.


----------



## JohnB1000

Right now this page opens to the first picture of Amanda Mealing. That's a great thing to see each time.


----------



## JohnB1000

aaronwt said:


> The legs are bad too.


You're crazy


----------



## DevdogAZ

JohnB1000 said:


> Right now this page opens to the first picture of Amanda Mealing. That's a great thing to see each time.


I'm glad someone finally acknowledged that post.


----------



## JohnB1000

I really like this pic, the others not as much. She reminds me of Jan from The Office in this one.


----------



## Jayjoans

^^^ this looks to me like Julie Bowen with dark hair.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Just to temper expectations and for full disclosure, I just learned that I was wrong in my original post and Amanda Mealing is no longer on Strike Back.


----------



## JohnB1000

Jayjoans said:


> ^^^ this looks to me like Julie Bowen with dark hair.


Wow, she doesn't look like julie Bowen at all to me.

Wow, I didn't realize she was the boss with short hair on Strike Back


----------



## jebbbz

efilippi said:


> I've never seen that and a search on TiVo.com and canistreamit both return zero results. Where do you find it?


I found the DCI Banks series on two PBS stations, KLRU-TV in Texas:

http://video.klru.tv/program/dci-banks-crime-series/

and Idaho public TV:

http://video.idahoptv.org/program/dci-banks/

I had more reliable streaming from KRLU but both were watchable sources.

The episodes are not numbered either place so check Wikipedia to make sure you watch in the correct order. (I enjoyed the series.)


----------



## Alfer

Well she's been on Glee and The New Normal so I guess she counts....

All I can say is....eat a samich Gwyneth!!


----------



## JohnB1000

and yet another TERRIBLE picture is selected.


----------



## JohnB1000

Not perfect but decidedly better.


----------



## jsmeeker

Much better.

I know people like to make fun of her, and I certainly thing she is a little nutso in certain areas, but I still loves me some GP.


----------



## getreal

Likely mentioned before, but I go BOING! for Bowen (Julie, that is):


----------



## Jayjoans

this did it for me. No mas Julie Bowen boing.


----------



## fmowry

Ewww. C'mon guys.


----------



## loubob57

Proof that even hawt chicks can look bad if caught in the wrong pose/light/lack of makeup...


----------



## cheesesteak

I'm 54 years old. I'd hit it.


----------



## fmowry

loubob57 said:


> Proof that even hawt chicks can look bad if caught in the wrong pose/light/lack of makeup...


But that should be another thread.


----------



## Steveknj

Let's try and keep the hawtness to at least an 8 out of 10 people!!


----------



## JohnB1000

Steveknj said:


> Let's try and keep the hawtness to at least an 8 out of 10 people!!


huh?


----------



## zalusky

Steveknj said:


> Let's try and keep the hawtness to at least an 8 out of 10 people!!


Does that mean 2 of every 10 can be not hawt!


----------



## aindik

He means if you don't rate the pic 8 or better, don't post it.


----------



## Craigbob

aindik said:


> He means if you don't rate the pic 8 or better, don't post it.


One man's 8 is another man's 5.


----------



## cheesesteak

There should be a comma after the 10.


----------



## jay_man2

And a 4 with a six-pack is not the perfect 10!


----------



## tivoboyjr

jay_man2 said:


> And a 4 with a six-pack is not the perfect 10!


That looks like a liposuctioned six-pack, too.


----------



## zalusky

aindik said:


> He means if you don't rate the pic 8 or better, don't post it.


My wife nails my grammar all the time. Commas make the difference.


----------



## tivogurl

Craigbob said:


> One man's 8 is another man's 5.


I've read plenty of comments saying, for example, that Scarlett Johansson isn't super-hot. Nevertheless I cannot see any of them honestly rating her only a 5.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

tivogurl said:


> I've read plenty of comments saying, for example, that Scarlett Johansson isn't super-hot. Nevertheless I cannot see any of them honestly rating her only a 5.


One man's 10 is another man's 9.5?


----------



## JohnB1000

I'd give to most of the ladies in this thread. 


Thank you, I'll be here all week.


----------



## TampaThunder

63 years old. I used to have a big crush on her and still think she's hawt.


----------



## JohnB1000

And sadly I don't know who that is, though I think I should.


----------



## Jayjoans

Christine Lahti. Probably best known from Chicago Hope. This picture looks like there's an implant malfunction though. She is a handsome woman.


----------



## SteveInNC

Jayjoans said:


> ... This picture looks like there's an implant malfunction though. ...


I think she has the wrap-around part of the dress pulled too tight, squishing the starboard side.


----------



## fmowry

She belongs in the hawt 60+ year old actress on TV thread.


----------



## JohnB1000

and sadly this has pushed me to a new page so I must post this.


----------



## GoPackGo

JohnB1000 said:


> and sadly this has pushed me to a new page so I must post this.


Who is that? Was she in Southland?


----------



## Bob Coxner

efilippi said:


> Caroline Catz is 43 and is in the British series Doc Martin. It is finished now but is appearing on PBS so she qualifies. She is not what I would classify as 'hawt' but is very pretty, just adorable in Doc Martin.


From Wikipedia:

Series 6
Martin Clunes announced a sixth series of Doc Martin on The Alan Titchmarsh Show (5 March 2012). It will be filmed in the spring of 2013, and broadcast that autumn. He had previously stated that a sixth series would probably be the final one.
========================

That will be the autumn in the UK. Who knows when it will shown in the US? For those who aren't able to get the Brit viewing via other means, the earliest you will see it here will be on http://acornonline.com/acorntv.aspx? It's a great source for anglophiles to get their Brit tv fix. You can watch for free the first episode of all the series they carry.


----------



## cheesesteak

tivoboyjr said:


> That looks like a liposuctioned six-pack, too.


Wasn't that picture taken soon after she had twins? Part of a Modern Family beach vacation episode?


----------



## JohnB1000

JohnB1000 said:


> and sadly this has pushed me to a new page so I must post this.


Starting on, for me, the previous page with a quite a few other posts on that page

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9762083#post9762083


----------



## JohnB1000

Bob Coxner said:


> From Wikipedia:
> 
> Series 6
> Martin Clunes announced a sixth series of Doc Martin on The Alan Titchmarsh Show (5 March 2012). It will be filmed in the spring of 2013, and broadcast that autumn. He had previously stated that a sixth series would probably be the final one.
> ========================
> 
> That will be the autumn in the UK. Who knows when it will shown in the US? For those who aren't able to get the Brit viewing via other means, the earliest you will see it here will be on http://acornonline.com/acorntv.aspx? It's a great source for anglophiles to get their Brit tv fix. You can watch for free the first episode of all the series they carry.


Bob, perhaps you have misunderstood what this thread is for


----------



## astrohip

Jayjoans said:


> Christine Lahti. Probably best known from Chicago Hope. This picture looks like there's an implant malfunction though. She is a handsome woman.


And married to an acquaintance of mine, Tommy Schlamme.


----------



## getreal

astrohip said:


> And married to an acquaintance of mine, Tommy Schlamme.


I'm not as familiar with him, so I call him Thomas Schlammus.


----------



## Alfer

I always remember his name because he directed a movie I enjoyed.
_*
So I Married an Axe Murderer*_


----------



## scole250

Stop Discussing Dudes And Post Pics Of Hawt Chics!


----------



## aindik

astrohip said:


> And married to an acquaintance of mine, Tommy Schlamme.


The director of many West Wing episodes.


----------



## scole250

You leave me no choice...


----------



## efilippi

Whoa. Who is that?


----------



## efilippi

Which reminds me, can we please have a rule that the pictured person should always be identified by name?


----------



## DevdogAZ

efilippi said:


> Whoa. Who is that?


Looks like Lisa Rinna.

Yep. It's her. Here she is from earlier this year promoting her appearance on Celebrity Apprentice:


----------



## JohnB1000

Diane Farr, Secret life of an American Teenager.

Not sure when the pic is from exactly but she's 43


----------



## efilippi

Ok, you are just messing with me. You include the name (thank you) but there is no picture! Grr.


----------



## Jayjoans

scole250 said:


> You leave me no choice...


They've done a pretty good job of hiding the zerk fittings.


----------



## tivoboyjr

Watching "Clear History" on HBO reminded me that I have always been a fan of Amy Ryan.


----------



## Azlen

Charisma Carpenter's twitter feed may be worth a follow











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## gchance

tivoboyjr said:


> Watching "Clear History" on HBO reminded me that I have always been a fan of Amy Ryan.


So has Chicago!

Greg


----------



## JohnB1000

efilippi said:


> Ok, you are just messing with me. You include the name (thank you) but there is no picture! Grr.


I've had two different pictures in there and both have disappeared.


----------



## Steveknj

Azlen said:


> Charisma Carpenter's twitter feed may be worth a follow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


I kinda worry about any celebrity who needs to take a bathroom mirror holding up an iPhone picture. Isn't that sorta thing reserved for teenage girls?


----------



## JohnB1000

Steveknj said:


> I kinda worry about any celebrity who needs to take a bathroom mirror holding up an iPhone picture. Isn't that sorta thing reserved for teenage girls?


I dunmo, seems you are the expert in this


----------



## DUDE_NJX

Is she a celebrity, though?


----------



## andyw715

Annabeth Gish, The Bridge (FX), is 42


----------



## JohnB1000

Another attempt at Diane Farr


----------



## DUDE_NJX

No.


----------



## JohnB1000

DUDE_NJX said:


> No.


We're going to need to institute a test to allow participation in this thread.


----------



## MikeCC

Steveknj said:


> I kinda worry about any celebrity who needs to take a bathroom mirror holding up an iPhone picture. Isn't that sorta thing reserved for teenage girls?


She can be forgiven. I'd forgive her all night, for as many nights she wants.


----------



## astrohip

andyw715 said:


> Annabeth Gish, The Bridge (FX), is 42


She had a revealing moment in this past week's episode.



JohnB1000 said:


> Another attempt at Diane Farr


/perv mode/
I was always disappointed she never had a revealing moment in Californication.
/perv mode off/


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

astrohip said:


> She had a revealing moment in this past week's episode./


Well, SOMEBODY did.

But when the head and body never appear in the same shot, my body-double-detector goes haywire.


----------



## gchance

I'm sitting here with my kids, watching Good Luck Charlie. Leigh Allyn Baker was born in 1972...










She has a sort of Alex Kingston thing going on.

Greg


----------



## efilippi

Very good addition!


----------



## tivoboyjr

gchance said:


> I'm sitting here with my kids, watching Good Luck Charlie. Leigh Allyn Baker was born in 1972...
> 
> She has a sort of Alex Kingston thing going on.
> 
> Greg


I watch that with my kids sometimes and never once thought she was hot.

iCarly, on the other hand...I can't wait until she turns 40! Age, baby, age!


----------



## JohnB1000

This week Kristen Wig is 40. Her annoying SNL characters distracted me from the fact that she is super hot.


----------



## JohnB1000

Disney show moms is quite fertile ground. I always liked Marie Canals Barrera. 46 from Wizards of Waverly Place.


----------



## gchance

tivoboyjr said:


> I watch that with my kids sometimes and never once thought she was hot.
> 
> iCarly, on the other hand...I can't wait until she turns 40! Age, baby, age!


Be careful, people get uptight when you say things like that. I like iCarly's friend better.

Greg


----------



## JohnB1000

gchance said:


> Be careful, people get uptight when you say things like that. I like iCarly's friend better.
> 
> Greg


Why? She's 20. I don't find her that attractive. Selena Gomez seems better but looks oddly shaped in real life. Bridgit Mendler from God Luck Charlie is the winner in this area for me.


----------



## gchance

JohnB1000 said:


> Why? She's 20. I don't find her that attractive. Selena Gomez seems better but looks oddly shaped in real life. Bridgit Mendler from God Luck Charlie is the winner in this area for me.


I don't know why, I didn't complain. I do agree though, Bridgit Mendler's the one. Maybe fix her teeth though.  She gives Kristin Kreuk a run for her money in the tooth department.

Greg


----------



## Craigbob

scole250 said:


> You leave me no choice...


Body is awsome, but that face..... oy vey that scares the hell out of me.


----------



## jay_man2

Craigbob said:


> Body is awsome, but that face..... oy vey that scares the hell out of me.


You got something against Antonio Banderas?


----------



## Inundated

JohnB1000 said:


> This week Kristen Wig is 40. Her annoying SNL characters distracted me from the fact that she is super hot.


Now it's time for me to find the best Kristen Wiig picture on the Internet...


----------



## DUDE_NJX




----------



## Inundated

Nope, that's not it. 

(I wasn't even going to post here, but typing Kristen Wiig's name into a TCF message is almost like paging me directly...)


----------



## JohnB1000

DUDE finally posts a picture and it's EXACTLY what I would have expected.


----------



## Inundated

Wikipedia says Kristen turns 40 next week. I'll post a non-character picture then.


----------



## DUDE_NJX

JohnB1000 said:


> DUDE finally posts a picture and it's EXACTLY what I would have expected.


I don't know what you mean, but I'm glad it worked for you.


----------



## DUDE_NJX

Anyway, back on topic:



















Not the best photo, but there's some value to it...


----------



## IndyJones1023

Yeah, I thought she was all mousy and unattractive in Dexter and Rambo. Then I saw her in person and was stunned at how beautiful she is. The boob job helps, too.


----------



## JohnB1000

Inundated said:


> Wikipedia says Kristen turns 40 next week. I'll post a non-character picture then.


Funny how Wikipedia says the same thing I did a few posts ago.

Names with pictures please. I don't know who that is.


----------



## gchance

JohnB1000 said:


> Funny how Wikipedia says the same thing I did a few posts ago.
> 
> Names with pictures please. I don't know who that is.


Most of the time, if you copy the picture's URL, it contains the person's name.

Greg


----------



## getreal

That was yummy Julie Benz ...


----------



## Inundated

JohnB1000 said:


> Funny how Wikipedia says the same thing I did a few posts ago.


Wikipedia says her birthday is next Thursday (22nd), you said "this week"...but if I sit here and wait about 5 minutes (EDT), we'll both be right. 

I was just looking for an excuse to wait, as I never intended on posting pictures in here. The drool on the floor is a bit heavy.


----------



## JohnB1000

Julie Benz wet personality on Dexter always put me off her.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

JohnB1000 said:


> Julie Benz wet personality on Dexter always put me off her.


That was just good acting. She was equally convincing as a deliciously evil vampire on Buffy.


----------



## JohnB1000

Rob Helmerichs said:


> That was just good acting. She was equally convincing as a deliciously evil vampire on Buffy.


Didn't like her then either. She is startlingly good looking but doesn't do it for me for some reason.


----------



## JohnB1000

Meanwhile Marie Canals Barrera. 46 from Wizards of Waverly Place.


----------



## SullyND

JohnB1000 said:


> Meanwhile Marie Canals Barrera. 46 from Wizards of Waverly Place.


Seems like you might have a thing for her.


----------



## JohnB1000

I was aware that I posted it just a few hours ago In fact I quoted my own post, then edited it. I was just looking for a reaction.


----------



## scooterboy

JohnB1000 said:


> I was aware that I posted it just a few hours ago In fact I quoted my own post, then edited it. I was just looking for a reaction.


Meh...

How's that?


----------



## JohnB1000

It's feedback


----------



## Jayjoans

JohnB- not a bad looking lady, but she looks like she is wearing all manner of spanx, body shapers and trusses to get to where she is. Not that it's a bad thing, it just looks kind of "engineered" if you know what I mean.


----------



## midas

Brandi Glanville of Real Housewives of something or other. Sorry, no idea. But I like the picture. She's 40.


----------



## madscientist

My loathing for Wizards of Waverly Place is so intense that nothing associated with it in any way can be considered "hawt". You can actually feel your brain cells die as you watch it.


----------



## JohnB1000

I guess I like Marie because she seems kind of real. Especially since she plays a mom (admittedly of wizards ) on tv.


----------



## gchance

madscientist said:


> My loathing for Wizards of Waverly Place is so intense that nothing associated with it in any way can be considered "hawt". You can actually feel your brain cells die as you watch it.


This made me laugh.


----------



## Steveknj

JohnB1000 said:


> Why? She's 20. I don't find her that attractive. Selena Gomez seems better but looks oddly shaped in real life. Bridgit Mendler from God Luck Charlie is the winner in this area for me.


I think you guys are spending too much time with your tween girls 

Just kidding. My daughter watches these shows and I never really sat and watch them with her until we went on a trip to WDW and she "hogged" what little TV time we had watching them. I found it pretty stunning how it seemed Disney with each show, was trying to capture Hannah Montana again. The girls all seem to look a little bit like her.

Anyway, I'd take Julie Benz over Marie any day. Marie has a nice bod, but she looks older than 45, at least from the picture posted here.


----------



## sbourgeo

JohnB1000 said:


> I was aware that I posted it just a few hours ago In fact I quoted my own post, then edited it. I was just looking for a reaction.


FWIW, she works for me...


----------



## cheesesteak

Stacey Dash, 46. Apparently she was in one episode of a tv show I've never heard of this year.


----------



## DUDE_NJX

For a good reason.


----------



## DougF

JohnB1000 said:


> Julie Benz wet personality on Dexter always put me off her.


Her lesbian affair with Dana Delany on "Desperate Housewives" put me on her.


----------



## Jayjoans

cheesesteak said:


> Stacey Dash, 46. Apparently she was in one episode of a tv show I've never heard of this year.


Was it the Kentucky Derby broadcast?


----------



## JohnB1000

Jayjoans said:


> Was it the Kentucky Derby broadcast?


Man, I do not get that comment at all. Pretty much all of us would love the attention of a woman this hot.


----------



## Jayjoans

John. step away slowly from the boobs.....concentrate my man, you can do it.

EDIT: Ok, I googled her and she is much prettier in just about every picture other than the one posted. My sample size was too small. She is hawt, but it's still primarily about the boobs.


----------



## getreal

Jayjoans said:


> John. step away slowly from the boobs.....concentrate my man, you can do it.
> 
> EDIT: Ok, I googled her and she is much prettier in just about every picture other than the one posted. My sample size was too small. She is hawt, but it's still primarily about the boobs.


That seems an unreasonable request in such a thread as this.

I know she has been mentioned before, but here's another vote for Sofia Vergara:


----------



## Jayjoans

I believe that would be two votes.


----------



## JohnB1000

I believe Kristen Wiig is 40 today


----------



## KyleLC

Looks like her own hair to me.


----------



## MikeAndrews

JohnB1000 said:


> I believe Kristen Wiig is 40 today


I believe you posted this in the wrong thread.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

KyleLC said:


> Looks like her own hair to me.


Shouldn't that be "haiir"?


----------



## Hoffer

She was in that Jason Bateman movie "Extract". That was the first time I ever noticed that Wiig was an attractive young lady.


----------



## GoPackGo

Hoffer said:


> She was in that Jason Bateman movie "Extract". That was the first time I ever noticed that Wiig was an attractive young lady.


Sweat pants.


----------



## JohnB1000

Hoffer said:


> She was in that Jason Bateman movie "Extract". That was the first time I ever noticed that Wiig was an attractive young lady.


Not that young.


----------



## Hoffer

not that old


----------



## Squeak

not that attractive


----------



## andyw715

I'd hit it.


----------



## DUDE_NJX

Homely.


----------



## MikeAndrews

andyw715 said:


> I'd hit it.


----------



## getreal

DUDE_NJX said:


> Homely.


The Foolish Monkey by Cam Watkins
Once upon a time, there was a colony of monkeys living in the jungle. One paticular monkey was thought to be a fool, because he never talked. One day, the lion called a meeting of all the beasts of the jungle. The Lion opened the meeting by asking a question. The monkey immediately sat up and stated his opinion, and removed all doubt.
Moral: Better to be thought a fool, than to open your mouth and remove all doubt.

Kristen may not be the "hawtest", but she is certainly not "homely". For shame.:down: She is cute, hilarious, and successful. Any of us would be lucky to have her attention.


----------



## DUDE_NJX

Yup. Get real. 

This thread is not about successful, hilarious or even cute women.


----------



## KyleLC

Troll


----------



## tivoboyjr

KyleLC said:


> Troll


That seems harsh. I think she's attractive.


----------



## DUDE_NJX

But is she "hawtest"?


----------



## tivoboyjr

DUDE_NJX said:


> But is she "hawtest"?


It's subjective, of course. I think she's hotter than several of the candidates that have been posted here - such as the Disney channel moms, for instance. Not the hottest in the land, but pretty hot.


----------



## JohnB1000

DUDE_NJX rarely (if ever) contributes anyone to the thread and just criticizes other people's choices. He should be ignored for his sourness.


----------



## jay_man2

...


----------



## MikeAndrews

jay_man2 said:


> ...


----------



## DUDE_NJX

JohnB1000 said:


> DUDE_NJX rarely (if ever) contributes anyone to the thread and just criticizes other people's choices. He should be ignored for his sourness.


LOL. You're the one into Disney moms.


----------



## astrohip

I realize we're not supposed to question posts in this thread, but I can't figure out what the cyclops cartoonies have to do with Katey Sagal?


----------



## stahta01

astrohip said:


> I realize we're not supposed to question posts in this thread, but I can't figure out what the cyclops cartoonies have to do with Katey Sagal?


From http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Katey_Sagal



> Matt Groening cast her as the purple-haired, cyclopian spaceship captain, Leela, in his science fiction animated comedy Futurama.


Tim S.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Katey will be 60 in a few months. If that's a recent picture, she's taking very good care of herself.


----------



## JohnB1000

DUDE_NJX said:


> LOL. You're the one into Disney moms.


Thanks man, but I didn't need additional evidence.


----------



## JohnB1000

astrohip said:


> I realize we're not supposed to question posts in this thread, but I can't figure out what the cyclops cartoonies have to do with Katey Sagal?


You can question, it's when ALL you do is quest I personally start to wonder.


----------



## JohnB1000

This is definitely 2013. IMHO she looks better now than she did on Married With Children.


----------



## jsmeeker

JohnB1000 said:


> This is definitely 2013. IMHO she looks better now than she did on Married With Children.


how much of that was really Peg and not Katy?


----------



## JohnB1000

True enough.


----------



## aindik

Yeah, Peg Bundy was essentially a costume.


----------



## DUDE_NJX

JohnB1000 said:


> Thanks man, but I didn't need additional evidence.


To support the fact that people have different tastes?

Seriously, what is next on your agenda? Debating sense of humor? Religion? 
Grow up, man.


----------



## astrohip

stahta01 said:


> From http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Katey_Sagal
> 
> Tim S.


Thanks. Had no idea of that one...


----------



## JohnB1000

DUDE_NJX said:


> To support the fact that people have different tastes?
> 
> Seriously, what is next on your agenda? Debating sense of humor? Religion?
> Grow up, man.


All we know is what you don't like. Have you every posted a picture or just criticized other people's ?? You'd rather argue with me than actual contribute.


----------



## efilippi

who is that woman? Is she on TV?

Is it so hard to identify the person being posted?


----------



## JohnB1000

Kristen Wiig


----------



## tivoboyjr

DUDE_NJX said:


> To support the fact that people have different tastes?
> 
> Seriously, what is next on your agenda? Debating sense of humor? Religion?
> Grow up, man.





JohnB1000 said:


> All we know is what you don't like. Have you every posted a picture or just criticized other people's ?? You'd rather argue with me than actual contribute.


Can't we all just get along? If identifying and leering at hot over-40 women on TV can't unite us, then what can? Is all hope lost?


----------



## KyleLC

efilippi said:


> who is that woman? Is she on TV?
> 
> Is it so hard to identify the person being posted?


She was already identified and discussed in several posts on the preceding page.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9780406#post9780406


----------



## jsmeeker

tivoboyjr said:


> Can't we all just get along? If identifying and leering at hot over-40 women on TV can't unite us, then what can? Is all hope lost?


preach it!


----------



## astrohip

jsmeeker said:


> preach it!


Amen! I mean, Awomen!


----------



## JohnB1000

tivoboyjr said:


> Can't we all just get along? If identifying and leering at hot over-40 women on TV can't unite us, then what can? Is all hope lost?


Exactly the point. We come here for a little fun, shall I say 'release'. It's tiring dealing with the constant negativity.


----------



## fmowry

I agree but Katy Sagal does not belong in this thread. Looking good for almost 60 does not automatically make you a hawtest 40+ anymore than a good 90 year old belongs in this thread.


----------



## MikeAndrews

fmowry said:


> I agree but Katy Sagal does not belong in this thread. Looking good for almost 60 does not automatically make you a hawtest 40+ anymore than a good 90 year old belongs in this thread.


----------



## GoPackGo

Not on TV


----------



## aaronwt

jay_man2 said:


> ...


Isn't she close to sixty?

Not that there is anything wrong with that. My GF is only a few years younger than her.


----------



## KyleLC

aaronwt said:


> Isn't she close to sixty?


Yep



fmowry said:


> I agree but Katy Sagal does not belong in this thread. Looking good for *almost 60* does not automatically make you a hawtest 40+ anymore than a good 90 year old belongs in this thread.


----------



## JohnB1000

fmowry said:


> I agree but Katy Sagal does not belong in this thread. Looking good for almost 60 does not automatically make you a hawtest 40+ anymore than a good 90 year old belongs in this thread.


Well I think we can agree that this thread is not "The Hottest" since that was won by someone (it's your choice) a long time ago. But "Hot and over 40". I think she qualifies for that.


----------



## JohnB1000

netringer said:


>





GoPackGo said:


> Not on TV


Ding ding: Wrong !!!!

She was in the Phil Spector movie that aired in March.

She also plays Becky's inner voice on Glee.

+ appearances this year on Live with Kelly and Michael and The Daily Show.


----------



## unitron

jay_man2 said:


> ...


How soon do her younger twin sisters hit 40?


----------



## fmowry

JohnB1000 said:


> Well I think we can agree that this thread is not "The Hottest" since that was won by someone (it's your choice) a long time ago. But "Hot and over 40". I think she qualifies for that.


That's like saying raw snails should belong in the best snack food ever thread.

Only if you are starving and dropped in the wilderness with no food.

She is not hot.


----------



## cheesesteak

I need new eyeballs and the part of my brain that determines "hawtness" examined the day I start considering Katey Sagal anywhere near "hawt". I doubt if she was ever hot in any decade of her life.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

I can't believe you people have actually managed to make this thread boring...


----------



## Steveknj

JohnB1000 said:


> This is definitely 2013. IMHO she looks better now than she did on Married With Children.


Speaking of Katy, I wonder what happened to her twin sisters (who were on another show together, I can't remember the name). If Katy is almost 60, then I would imagine they have HAD to hit the 40 mark by now. IRC they were both more attractive than Katy (at least Katy as Peg).

Edit: Ooops I realized I smeeked this.


----------



## Steveknj

unitron said:


> How soon do her younger twin sisters hit 40?


Her sisters Jean and Liz were born in 1961 so they qualify. Can't find recent pictures, but it looks like they are working behind the scenes now and not acting.


----------



## fmowry

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I can't believe you people have actually managed to make this thread boring...












This better?


----------



## dimented

fmowry said:


>


Link doesn't work.


----------



## fmowry

Works for me as does your quote of it.


----------



## dimented

Must be in your cache. I see nothing. If I try to open it in a new window I get "Forbiddeen".


----------



## late for dinner

dimented said:


> Must be in your cache. I see nothing. If I try to open it in a new window I get "Forbiddeen".


same here


----------



## Hoffer

I don't see it either.


----------



## KyleLC

Same here:



> Forbidden
> 
> You don't have permission to access /images/orig/4/x/4xyjqnankbkcqja4.jpg on this server.
> 
> Apache/2.2.3 (CentOS) Server at img5.bdbphotos.com Port 80


----------



## cheesesteak

I see 'em.


----------



## fmowry

I edited the original.


----------



## DUDE_NJX

Is that Milano?


----------



## fmowry

DUDE_NJX said:


> Is that Milano?


Yes. Not the best face pic but that wasn't exactly what I was going for.


----------



## DUDE_NJX

It's a perfect picture, IMO.


----------



## Jayjoans

Clearly the low hanging fruit for this thread has been picked over. Now we're sort of into "women that fit your own definition of attractive over 40 on TV", which isn't entirely unenjoyable, but we're long past "hawtest".


----------



## Steveknj

Jayjoans said:


> Clearly the low hanging fruit for this thread has been picked over. Now we're sort of into "women that fit your own definition of attractive over 40 on TV", which isn't entirely unenjoyable, but we're long past "hawtest".


Yes and no. The beauty (pun intended) of this thread is women turn 40 all the time and with that, we can add new women into the mix.

Of course attractive is completely subjective, so my idea of beauty may not be yours. Even some who are considered universally attractive, to some folks might not be (*cough* Julia Roberts *cough*).


----------



## cheesesteak

She's not an actress but she's been on tv for a long time. I've always had a thing for Suzy Kolber, 49.


----------



## billypritchard

cheesesteak said:


> She's not an actress but she's been on tv for a long time. I've always had a thing for Suzy Kolber, 49.


Joe, is that you?


----------



## astrohip

fmowry said:


> I agree but Katy Sagal does not belong in this thread. Looking good for almost 60 does not automatically make you a hawtest 40+ anymore than a good 90 year old belongs in this thread.


Only two rules I go by: 
* She's gotta be over forty, or within 22 years of turning 40. 
* No more than three posts in a row without a pic.

Only two rules that count.



aaronwt said:


> Isn't she close to sixty?
> 
> Not that there is anything wrong with that. My GF is only a few years younger than her.


And my wife is a few years older than her. Still hawt (and no, pics will NOT be posted).

Three post rule:


----------



## loubob57

astrohip said:


>


Your wife is hawt!


----------



## billypritchard

What movie is that from?


----------



## astrohip

loubob57 said:


> Your wife is hawt!


Yes. She is.


----------



## DevdogAZ

billypritchard said:


> What movie is that from?


Just Go With It.


----------



## JohnB1000

and we/I break the rule


----------



## mcb08

fmowry said:


> This better?


Thank you


----------



## aaronwt

astrohip said:


>


Who is that?


----------



## DevdogAZ

aaronwt said:


> Who is that?


Jennifer Aniston in the movie "Just Go With It."


----------



## DUDE_NJX

Is she pregnant there?


----------



## Squeak

DUDE_NJX said:


> Is she pregnant there?


No..she just is ripped enough that not enough fat is down there to cushion her internal structures.


----------



## Unbeliever

aaronwt said:


> Who is that?


Jennifer Anniston in a scene from "Just Go With It".

--Carlos "Drag image to Google Image Search, get answers" V.


----------



## GoPackGo

aaronwt said:


> Who is that?


Duh, it's astrohip's wife.


----------



## aaronwt

She looks different without most of her clothes. I would have never guessed that was her.


----------



## Satchel

Here's a more recent pic of Ms. Aniston...


----------



## tivoboyjr

Satchel said:


> Here's a more recent pic of Ms. Aniston...


I saw that movie. She plays a stripper who doesn't take off her clothes.


----------



## smak

Worst
Stripper
Ever

-smak-


----------



## tivoboyjr

smak said:


> Worst
> Stripper
> Ever
> 
> -smak-


It's funny - when the big name actresses play strippers, they always seem to go for intense and angry instead of sexy. Demi Moore did a stripper movie and she looked good but was a terrible stripper. The angry ones with no rhythm don't make any money and become former strippers.


----------



## cmontyburns

To be fair, in that scene she was being held at gunpoint by a Mexican drug lord. You'd probably look intense and angry stripping then, too.


----------



## tivoboyjr

cmontyburns said:


> To be fair, in that scene she was being held at gunpoint by a Mexican drug lord. You'd probably look intense and angry stripping then, too.


But she was trying to be seductive, and she looked that way at the strip club, too. [Spoiler alert!]


----------



## cmontyburns

If you worked at that club, you'd look angry, too.

(OK, I am done trying to defend that movie.  )


----------



## tem

I have no idea why she crossed my mind, but Andrea Parker from "The Pretender", now on "Pretty Little Liars". 43. Yoink.










edit: A guy who went to my HS was on "The Pretender" so that's why I was looking at the Wikipedia page.


----------



## Steveknj

tem said:


> I have no idea why she crossed my mind, but Andrea Parker from "The Pretender", now on "Pretty Little Liars". 43. Yoink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: A guy who went to my HS was on "The Pretender" so that's why I was looking at the Wikipedia page.


This one is a contender! I have no idea who she is...but, I might have to find out


----------



## JohnB1000

That link isn't working for me so I better post a different one.


----------



## unitron

I was wondering just the other day what had become of Ms. Parker--looks like time has been gentle with her so far.


----------



## JohnB1000

To be honest I have no idea how old my picture is.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Happy 42nd Birthday to Carla Gugino. She's not currently on TV, but she's co-starring in M. Night Shyamalan's Wayward Pines, which debuts next year.

Here she is at a couple different events in January 2013:


----------



## GoPackGo

She could be Jennifer Lawrence's older sister in those pics.


----------



## JohnB1000

GoPackGo said:


> She could be Jennifer Lawrence's older sister in those pics.


Really ? That would never have crossed my mind



















Spoiler



Clearly this was just an excuse to post a JL picture


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

"Actresses who could be the daughters of hawt 40+ actresses."


----------



## efilippi

That is allowed if that rule change is required to allow the pic of the lady in red above. Wow.


----------



## Jayjoans

That Carla woman's dress reminds me of those posters you stare at until some picture appears in the background. It actually kind of works that way too..


----------



## Satchel

Three post rule...whew...just made it.


----------



## DevdogAZ

^^Giada de Laurentiis for those who were wondering.


----------



## smak

JohnB1000 said:


> Really ? That would never have crossed my mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly this was just an excuse to post a JL picture


We need a Hawtest 23 years & 2 weeks old actress in movies thread.

-smak-


----------



## SullyND

Does Giada count as an actress? (NM the t-rex arms)


----------



## jsmeeker

SullyND said:


> Does Giada count as an actress? (NM the t-rex arms)


she is a TV personality. She counts

for sure


----------



## JohnB1000

Jennifer Lawrence can look good but at other times she has a very strange look to be.


----------



## getreal

Jayjoans said:


> That Carla woman's dress reminds me of those posters *you stare at until some picture appears* in the background. It actually kind of works that way too..


Yeah, like a picture of a nipple. Or something.


----------



## danterner

JohnB1000 said:


> Jennifer Lawrence can look good but at other times she has a very strange look to be.











(Animated)


----------



## Satchel

Bringing back a favorite: Jeri Ryan is 45


----------



## smak

JohnB1000 said:


> Jennifer Lawrence can look good but at other times she has a very strange look to be.


You mad.

-smak-


----------



## JohnB1000

smak said:


> You mad.
> 
> -smak-


Come on, I mean look at this, she looks terrible


----------



## MikeCC

JohnB1000 said:


> Come on, I mean look at this, she looks terrible


Yeah, if only *all *women could look that terrible!


----------



## jsmeeker

It's hard to believe she is FORTY!!


----------



## JohnB1000

Her Mom is 40. New rule, keep up


----------



## Craigbob

How about Joelle Carter AKA Ava Crowder on Justified. I don't recall seeing her name come up here before. She's 41.


----------



## efilippi

Excellent work, craigbob.


----------



## aaronwt

JohnB1000 said:


> Come on, I mean look at this, she looks terrible




She's over 40?!? I thought she was alot younger!?

EDIT: wait.. who is that? I thought that was another pic of Jennifer Lawrence?

I get confused when there isn't a name by the pic. Half of them seem to look so similar to me since many are plastered with makeup. Not a big fan of makeup. Minimal makeup is fine but any more and I think it makes people look much worse.


----------



## Satchel

Yes, it's Jennifer Lawrence...I believe she just turned 23...


----------



## TampaThunder

Satchel said:


> Yes, it's Jennifer Lawrence...I believe she just turned 23...


That makes her 161 in dog years so she qualifies.


----------



## gweempose

I've got someone that I don't think has been mentioned yet. Kelly Hu, 45 years old. She was Miss Teen USA in 1985, and Miss Hawaii in 1993. Recently, she's been in both Arrow and Warehouse 13. This photo is from Castle:



And here's what she looked like back in her Maxim days:


----------



## loubob57

I caught a bit of "So I Married an Axe Murderer" and I wondered if anybody posted a pic of Nancy Travis. Didn't see one. She's 52 and here's a pic from the Halloween episode of Last Man Standing.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Good call, Loubob. She's been one of my faves since seeing "So I Married an Axe Murderer" nearly 20 years ago. Can't believe she's 52.


----------



## gchance

loubob57 said:


> I caught a bit of "So I Married an Axe Murderer" and I wondered if anybody posted a pic of Nancy Travis. Didn't see one. She's 52 and here's a pic from the Halloween episode of Last Man Standing.





DevdogAZ said:


> Good call, Loubob. She's been one of my faves since seeing "So I Married an Axe Murderer" nearly 20 years ago. Can't believe she's 52.


:up::up::up:

Greg


----------



## Satchel

Haven't seen mention of Courtney Thorne-Smith lately...she's 45


----------



## loubob57

Satchel said:


> Haven't seen mention of Courtney Thorne-Smith lately...she's 45


I agree, but we can't see your picture.


----------



## andyw715

I can see it. Oh yeah.


----------



## loubob57

Satchel said:


> Haven't seen mention of Courtney Thorne-Smith lately...she's 45


How about a picture of her and Kimberly Williams (42)?


----------



## JohnB1000

I can't see his picture either.


----------



## JohnB1000

Here picture, for some reason, reminded me to post Jane Krakowski


----------



## loubob57

JohnB1000 said:


> Here picture, for some reason, reminded me to post Jane Krakowski


Who is 44.


----------



## cmontyburns

I don't think either of them is on TV at the moment. But, rules schmules.


----------



## JohnB1000

cmontyburns said:


> I don't think either of them is on TV at the moment. But, rules schmules.


Both have been on an actual TV show in 2013. What more do you want?


----------



## phox_mulder

cmontyburns said:


> I don't think either of them is on TV at the moment. But, rules schmules.


Both According to Jim and 30 Rock are still playing in syndication. 
In fact, we have 6 episodes of each sitting on our server right now.
(2 airings each for today, tomorrow and Wednesday)

phox


----------



## Azlen

Courtney Thorne-Smith was also recurring on the latest season of Two and a Half Men.

Speaking of CTS, I believe the first time I saw her was in an 80s movie called Summer School which also starred Shawnee Smith, who is now 43.


----------



## jsmeeker

Summer School?

The movie with Mark Harmon?


----------



## Azlen

jsmeeker said:


> Summer School?
> 
> The movie with Mark Harmon?


Yep. Mark Harmon and Kirstie Alley. Courtney Thorne-Smith and Shawnee Smith were two of the students.

Fabiana Udenio was also in that movie and has recently appeared on Mistresses so I guess she counts.


----------



## MikeAndrews

Well, she _was_ indescribably cute


----------



## Jayjoans

UGH. Now I'll open this thread to those pictures until we turn the page.


----------



## JohnB1000

What was the flippin point of that. No name, not attractive (over 40) and a bunch of pictures from when she was young??


----------



## MikeAndrews

JohnB1000 said:


> What was the flippin point of that. No name, not attractive (over 40) and a bunch of pictures from when she was young??


It's Romana and he married her.
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJeu3LCo-6A[/media]


----------



## BrettStah

Not close to hawtest though.


----------



## JLucPicard

BrettStah said:


> Not close to hawtest though.


Not even close to hawt, period.


----------



## JohnB1000

JLucPicard said:


> Not even close to hawt, period.


Precisely,


----------



## Satchel

Sorry, here's another one of Courtney Thorne-Smith...who I believe is still a regular on Two and a Half Men...


----------



## cheesesteak

I see two reasons to like her


----------



## markz

Azlen said:


> Courtney Thorne-Smith was also recurring on the latest season of Two and a Half Men.
> 
> Speaking of CTS, I believe the first time I saw her was in an 80s movie called Summer School which also starred Shawnee Smith, who is now 43.


I have always liked Shawnee Smith since first seeing her on Becker!


----------



## Shaunnick

This thread has gone way off course.

I'm not complainin', just an observation.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Shaunnick said:


> This thread has gone way off course.
> 
> I'm not complainin', just an observation.


Amen. I'm still baffled at what possessed netringer to post those pics, completely unprompted. It seemed like he was responding to something, but I'm clueless as to what.


----------



## Grasshopper AZ

markz said:


> I have always liked Shawnee Smith since first seeing her on Becker!


I never watched Becker but I remember her from Iron Eagle


----------



## JohnB1000

I think we can agree that this is really Hawt rather than Hawtest but otherwise I agree


----------



## andyw715

I just think its great that this thread even exists.


----------



## Steveknj

andyw715 said:


> I just think its great that this thread even exists.


Thank you


----------



## JohnB1000

andyw715 said:


> I just think its great that this thread even exists.


I think that's a better approach  I think we should just post what we want, but be prepared for the "Feedback".

Always interesting that the thread creator can't follow the defined rules of the thread


----------



## DreadPirateRob

Upcoming candidates:

Shannon Elizabeth turns 40 on 9/7 (apparently guest-starred on an ep of an ABC Family show this year):










Neve Campbell turns on 40 on 10/3 (guested on Grey's Anatomy this year):










Lena Headey (Game of Thrones) also turns 40 on 10/3:










Radha Mitchell (ABC's short-lived "Red Widow") turns 40 on 11/12:










Tyra Banks (has her own talk show) turns 40 on 12/4:


----------



## JohnB1000

Jennifer Lawrence turns 40 in 2030.


----------



## jsmeeker

JohnB1000 said:


> Jennifer Lawrence turns 40 in 2030.


----------



## DougF

My wife is watching some genealogy show right now featuring Cindy Crawford. Damn, she still has it at 47. Very hawt.


----------



## DUDE_NJX

JohnB1000 said:


> Jennifer Lawrence turns 40 in 2030.


It's fine. She looks 40 already.


----------



## JohnB1000

DougF said:


> My wife is watching some genealogy show right now featuring Cindy Crawford. Damn, she still has it at 47. Very hawt.


and you couldn't find any pictures ?

Not so flattering IMHO










Better


----------



## aaronwt

She has not aged well. I would have never guessed 47 from the picture. I would have guessed ten or fifteen years older though.


----------



## LordXenophon

There are Doctor Who fans posting, but nobody has mentioned Camille Codouri?


----------



## cheesesteak

LordXenophon said:


> There are Doctor Who fans posting, but nobody has mentioned Camille Codouri?


My first reaction was "Who the hell is that?"

My second reaction after googling her was "Rose's mom? Hot? Not."


----------



## Steveknj

JohnB1000 said:


> I think that's a better approach  I think we should just post what we want, but be prepared for the "Feedback".
> 
> Always interesting that the thread creator can't follow the defined rules of the thread


And what rules would that be? (thread creator here)

I think the only rules I said that the beginning is that the actress had to be over 40 and on TV currently. Anything after that...you guys made up.


----------



## Steveknj

Steveknj said:


> Since I'm the OP, I really didn't specify CURRENT. But yeah, that was my intention. And it should be a current cast member, not a "guest star" like Jen Anniston. The show has to be on first run currently or in the next wave of new shows (a la Rescue Me).
> 
> So Connie Britton counts, Courtney Cox, doesn't
> 
> My OP, my rules


That's the rules I set forth


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Steveknj said:


> That's the rules I set forth


Oh, so we're gonna let YOUR silly little rules get in the way of HAWTNESS!


----------



## Steveknj

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Oh, so we're gonna let YOUR silly little rules get in the way of HAWTNESS!


Nothing gets in the way of HAWTNESS


----------



## DougF

aaronwt said:


> She has not aged well. I would have never guessed 47 from the picture. I would have guessed ten or fifteen years older though.


You could seriously guess her age at 62 based on one of those pics?


----------



## JohnB1000

Steveknj said:


> That's the rules I set forth


This has not been your thread for a long time. Deal with it


----------



## JohnB1000

DougF said:


> You could seriously guess her age at 62 based on one of those pics?


Well compared to some 62 year old's


----------



## Steveknj

JohnB1000 said:


> This has not been your thread for a long time. Deal with it


Only responding to your comment that I can't follow the thread rules  I'm not even sure what you mean.


----------



## gchance

LordXenophon said:


> There are Doctor Who fans posting, but nobody has mentioned Camille Codouri?


She looks pretty good, not near as good as she did in King Ralph. 

Greg


----------



## JohnB1000

Steveknj said:


> Only responding to your comment that I can't follow the thread rules  I'm not even sure what you mean.


The rule about not going 3 posts without a picture that was developed later, after the coup.


----------



## Steveknj

JohnB1000 said:


> The rule about not going 3 posts without a picture that was developed later, after the coup.


Since I'm at work, and always have trouble posting pics anyway, I'm not gonna follow it, but I will comment and just enjoy everyone else's pics


----------



## Graymalkin

Put Sarah Rafferty and Christina Hendricks in the same room and my head would explode.

Alas, Christina is only 38 years old, so I won't be posting her picture here until May 3, 2015.


----------



## astrohip

JohnB1000 said:


> The rule about not going 3 posts without a picture that was developed later, *after the coup*.


LOL.

The King is dead, long live the King!


----------



## aaronwt

DougF said:


> You could seriously guess her age at 62 based on one of those pics?


I know at least a dozen people in their early to mid sixties that look younger than her.

Heck, my mom is well into her seventies and she always gets mistaken for someone in their forties.


----------



## MikeAndrews

Graymalkin said:


> Put Sarah Rafferty and Christina Hendricks in the same room and my head would explode.
> 
> Alas, Christina is only 38 years old, so I won't be posting her picture here until May 3, 2015.


I checked. Liv Tyler in 4 years.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Graymalkin said:


> Alas, Christina is only 38 years old, so I won't be posting her picture here until May 3, 2015.


Which picture won't you be posting here?


----------



## fmowry

Blech. I hope you aren't serious netringer:

Been mentioned way back, but is in The Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D

Ming-Na Wen


----------



## JLucPicard

I may have to put netringer on ignore if he keeps posting pictures like that. Can those pictures be considered thread crapping???


----------



## Hoffer

Yeah, netringer's contributions to this thread have not been so hawt.


----------



## andyw715

Yeah they are rather cOLD


----------



## tivoboyjr

Sophia Loren was smoking hot when she was 40. In 1974.

Compared to Sophia Loren, Ming-Na Wen looks 12.


----------



## loubob57

fmowry said:


> Been mentioned way back, but is in The Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D
> 
> Ming-Na Wen


I liked her on E.R.


----------



## MikeAndrews

OK I'm gonna start a hawtest over 60 thread


----------



## JohnB1000

5 times that large picture has now appeared


----------



## jasrub

JohnB1000 said:


> 5 times that large picture has now appeared


"Don't like her?! What's wrong with her? She's beautiful, she's rich, she's got huge... tracts of land."


----------



## JohnB1000

Padma Lakshmi was on Anderson Cooper today.


----------



## Unbeliever

fmowry said:


> Ming-Na Wen


I don't think she's added the "Wen" back to her stage name. She's still just "Ming-na". When did she drop it? Mid 90's?

--Carlos V.


----------



## DevdogAZ

JohnB1000 said:


> Padma Lakshmi was on Anderson Cooper today.


Padma is very nice. Interesting how she's hiding her arm that has a big scar on it. Wonder if that was intentional or just the camera angle.


----------



## cmontyburns

I would never have known that is January Jones.


----------



## uncdrew

I really liked her in Firefly. Did you guys see the Director's cut version. It was R-rated but pretty amazing.


----------



## MikeAndrews

uncdrew said:


> I really liked her in Firefly. Did you guys see the Director's cut version. It was R-rated but pretty amazing.
> 
> So she was 20-something then?
> 
> On the audio track Nathan Fillion says she was covered.


----------



## tivoboyjr

JohnB1000 said:


> Padma Lakshmi was on Anderson Cooper today.


I'm a fan. I've seen her look a lot better than that, too.


----------



## unitron

Azlen said:


> Yep. Mark Harmon and Kirstie Alley. Courtney Thorne-Smith and Shawnee Smith were two of the students.
> 
> Fabiana Udenio was also in that movie and has recently appeared on Mistresses so I guess she counts.


Just she and Peter Jurasik would have been excuse enough to make B5.

And they could have left him out if absolutely necessary.


----------



## getbak

Unbeliever said:


> I don't think she's added the "Wen" back to her stage name. She's still just "Ming-na". When did she drop it? Mid 90's?
> 
> --Carlos V.


Looks like she has added it back: http://abc.go.com/shows/marvels-agents-of-shield/bios

Her IMDB credits look like she added it back just this year: http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0001840/

I would not have guessed she's going to turn 50 in November.


----------



## IndyJones1023

andyw715 said:


> Damn look at that pair of eyes she's got on her. Memorizing.


"Mesmerizing."


----------



## andyw715

IndyJones1023 said:


> "Mesmerizing."


 damn you autocorrect!

or maybe its mezmerEYEzing


----------



## debtoine

From GoT:



37 (her birthday is today) is close enough, right?

T


----------



## JohnB1000

IndyJones1023 said:


> "Mesmerizing."


Thanks for your contribution.


----------



## JohnB1000

I'm as guilty as anyone but I think we need to get this back to 40 and over.


----------



## fmowry

JohnB1000 said:


> I'm as guilty as anyone but I think we need to get this back to 40 and over.


Agreed.

<ducks> And too many gingers </ducks>


----------



## mcb08

DreadPirateRob said:


> Who?
> 
> Oh, yeah. Now I remember


IBIMB


----------



## cheesesteak

debtoine said:


> From GoT:
> 
> 37 (her birthday is today) is close enough, right?
> 
> T


Jeez. Will you guys put frickin' names on these frickin' pictures? Driving me nuts.


----------



## billypritchard

cheesesteak said:


> Jeez. Will you guys put frickin' names on these frickin' pictures? Driving me nuts.


Carice Van Houten from Game of Thrones. And every inch of her non-40 year-old body has been seen on the show.


----------



## DUDE_NJX

It's nothing. You should see her in Black Book.


----------



## DougF

37 rounded to the nearest 10 is 40.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

And of course there's always dog-years.

Maybe not entirely appropriate for this, thread, however...


----------



## DUDE_NJX

In some cases, unfortunately, it kinda is.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

netringer said:


> So she was 20-something then?
> 
> On the audio track Nathan Fillion says she was covered.


She was incredible in that episode. The first time I saw it I was like "*Who* is that!?!?"


----------



## debtoine

DUDE_NJX said:


> It's nothing. You should see her in Black Book.


While I love the movie, it's quite a heavy subject to sit through, just for a few of those scenes 



DougF said:


> 37 rounded to the nearest 10 is 40.


agreed 

T


----------



## JohnB1000

Heidi Klum on Jimmy Fallon last night


----------



## Generic

I can't remember if Kate Beckinsale qualified for this thread.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

Ineligible Diet Coke.


----------



## getbak

billypritchard said:


> Carice Van Houten from Game of Thrones. And every inch of her non-40 year-old body has been seen on the show.


I would not have guessed she's under 40.


----------



## DUDE_NJX

I agree. She looks older than 40 on GOT.


----------



## loubob57

JohnB1000 said:


> Heidi Klum on Jimmy Fallon last night


schön


----------



## DevdogAZ

loubob57 said:


> schön


Sehr


----------



## MikeAndrews

DreadPirateRob said:


> Ineligible Diet Coke.


I thought it was a fact that only fat people drink Diet Coke.


----------



## Satchel

Perhaps not the hawtest, but Paula Marshall is one of my favorite character actresses...she's 49.


----------



## cheesesteak

She's 49 in that picture? Nice.


----------



## loubob57

Satchel said:


> Perhaps not the hawtest, but Paula Marshall is one of my favorite character actresses...she's 49.


Oh yeah. :up:


----------



## DreadPirateRob

getbak said:


> I would not have guessed she's under 40.





DUDE_NJX said:


> I agree. She looks older than 40 on GOT.


Disagree. With her top off she looks much younger than that.


----------



## JohnB1000

No doubt posted before but Gabrielle Anwar from Burn Notice.


----------



## Graymalkin

There's not one darn thing wrong with Paula Marshall.

(BTW, I'm still ticked off at ABC for canceling "Cupid" halfway through its first season. That was in 1998.  )


----------



## MikeAndrews

JohnB1000 said:


> No doubt posted before but Gabrielle Anwar from Burn Notice.


Still needs to eat a Sammich.


----------



## JohnB1000

Well she's also 20 years too young for you.


----------



## gchance

It's a crime nobody's posted this.










That's Sofia Vergara, in case anyone simply has to know who it is, which shouldn't really be required. We all know who she is.

Greg


----------



## IndyJones1023

We know who Sofia Vergara is, but we can't tell by that pic.


----------



## unitron

Graymalkin said:


> There's not one darn thing wrong with Paula Marshall.
> 
> (BTW, I'm still ticked off at ABC for canceling "Cupid" halfway through its first season. That was in 1998.  )


Then I'm not the only one--she and Piven were great together.


----------



## JohnB1000

I would have had no idea that was Sophia, why are you surprised no one had posted that?


----------



## gchance

I dunno, I thought people might jump at posting a picture of Sophia Vergara's thong. I apologize for any trauma or annoyance it may have caused, and will try to refrain from doing so in the future.

Greg


----------



## JohnB1000

gchance said:


> I dunno, I thought people might jump at posting a picture of Sophia Vergara's thong. I apologize for any trauma or annoyance it may have caused, and will try to refrain from doing so in the future.
> 
> Greg


----------



## justen_m

netringer said:


> Still needs to eat a Sammich.


I want someone to slide a knife(kidding) between his 3rd and fourth vertebrae so he stops making this insult to beautiful women.

I want to kill everyone(kidding) who makes the statement, "Needs a sammich."
First, because that is horribly judging. Second, because sammich is baby talk. Any adult who use baby talk like sammich deserves death!!!!

[edit] added kidding stuff so the NSA/FBI/local PD doesn't storm my house thinking I am a terrorist.

[edit2] I still affirm anyone who uses the term "sammich" should turn in their mancard an kill themselves. For the betterment of society.


----------



## lambertman

I like sammiches.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Sammich isn't baby talk. More of a regional or cultural alternate pronunciation that's been ironically appropriated by pop culture.


----------



## gweempose

JohnB1000 said:


> Heidi Klum on Jimmy Fallon last night


Heidi still looks fantastic. I sat about 10 feet away from her at the AGT taping in Chicago earlier this year, and I couldn't take my eyes off her.


----------



## BrettStah

gchance said:


> I dunno, I thought people might jump at posting a picture of Sophia Vergara's thong. I apologize for any trauma or annoyance it may have caused, and will try to refrain from doing so in the future.
> 
> Greg


Why did you think that people would jump at that picture? Very nice picture... Not sure I would have immediately recognized her though, so I appreciate the name being included.


----------



## Azlen

Happy Birthday Brooke Burke-Charvet. She's 42 today.


----------



## Alfer

I like sangwiches too!


----------



## efilippi

Fool Me Twice said:


> Sammich isn't baby talk. More of a regional or cultural alternate pronunciation....


Nonsense. Soda vs. pop, perhaps, or hoagie vs sub, but no culture or region routinely uses sammich.


----------



## JLucPicard

Wasn't 'sammich' what Elvis Presley called them?


----------



## jay_man2

He needs a sammich.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

efilippi said:


> Nonsense. Soda vs. pop, perhaps, or hoagie vs sub, but no culture or region routinely uses sammich.


You have no idea what you're talking about. I heard it routinely growing up from rural whites and blacks. Mostly blacks. Not an entire culture or region for sure, but then I'm no sociologist and can't give you the category. I do know it is not baby talk.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

It's ironic that somebody questions the existence of the word "sammich" in a thread about "hawtest" actresses...


----------



## jay_man2

And it's a part of TCF lore, like smeek. Just ask your cow-orkers.


----------



## Squeak

netringer said:


> Still needs to eat a Sammich.


You have no clue what you are talking about.


----------



## unitron

justen_m said:


> I want someone to slide a knife(kidding) between his 3rd and fourth vertebrae so he stops making this insult to beautiful women.
> 
> I want to kill everyone(kidding) who makes the statement, "Needs a sammich."
> First, because that is horribly judging. Second, because sammich is baby talk. Any adult who use baby talk like sammich deserves death!!!!
> 
> [edit] added kidding stuff so the NSA/FBI/local PD doesn't storm my house thinking I am a terrorist.
> 
> [edit2] I still affirm anyone who uses the term "sammich" should turn in their mancard an kill themselves. For the betterment of society.


Who her?


----------



## justen_m

Shanee Smith, sorry for violating the rules! Everybody should name their hoty!


----------



## BradJW

Shawnee Smith is my currently my fave in this thread.


----------



## Flop

justen_m said:


> I want someone to slide a knife(kidding) between his 3rd and fourth vertebrae so he stops making this insult to beautiful women.
> 
> I want to kill everyone(kidding) who makes the statement, "Needs a sammich."
> First, because that is horribly judging. Second, because sammich is baby talk. Any adult who use baby talk like sammich deserves death!!!!
> 
> [edit] added kidding stuff so the NSA/FBI/local PD doesn't storm my house thinking I am a terrorist.
> 
> [edit2] I still affirm anyone who uses the term "sammich" should turn in their mancard an kill themselves. For the betterment of society.


Meh, netringer is correct. That gal needs a sammich, possibly two. You are welcome to try to take my mancard for saying it. You might just lose yours.


----------



## JohnB1000

Flop said:


> Meh, netringer is correct. That gal needs a sammich, possibly two. You are welcome to try to take my mancard for saying it. You might just lose yours.


Actually you lose your man card for making a comment and not posting a picture.


----------



## getreal

JohnB1000 said:


> Actually you lose your man card for making a comment and not posting a picture.


That anonymous photo of a beautiful girl is pleasant to look at. I think I'll call her "Jennifer", and assume she is 25. She should be on a TV show, or a model, or a movie starlet. Maybe someone will "discover her".


----------



## JohnB1000

Otherwise known as Sophia Vergara, allegedly 40 at the time of the photo.


----------



## DevdogAZ

JohnB1000 said:


> Otherwise known as Sophia Vergara, allegedly 40 at the time of the photo.


She's definitely not 40 in that pic. She hasn't had that hair color for at least ten years.


----------



## BrettStah

According to my wife Sophia dyed her hair blonde this summer.


----------



## Steveknj

justen_m said:


> Shanee Smith, sorry for violating the rules! Everybody should name their *hoty*!


Shouldn't that be *hottie*? I mean if we are correcting people's slang and all


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Hawtie?


----------



## IndyJones1023

If that's Sofia they really edited her face too much, it doesn't look like her.


----------



## cheesesteak

Somebody should be nominated for a Photoshop 2013 Award if that's Sophia Vergara.


----------



## loubob57

cheesesteak said:


> Somebody should be nominated for a Photoshop 2013 Award if that's Sophia Vergara.


Lighting and camera angle played a part as well.


----------



## JohnB1000

As usual everyone focuses on completely the wrong thing !!!


----------



## gweempose

DevdogAZ said:


> She's definitely not 40 in that pic. She hasn't had that hair color for at least ten years.


Not true. She tweeted the photo of herself in the thong earlier this year. Her hair is clearly blonde:


----------



## mcb08

gweempose said:


> Not true. She tweeted the photo of herself in the thong earlier this year. Her hair is clearly blonde:


To be fair, no one can be expected to be looking at her hair in that picture


----------



## getbak

cheesesteak said:


> Somebody should be nominated for a Photoshop 2013 Award if that's Sophia Vergara.


I don't think that picture was taken anywhere close to 2013.


----------



## cheesesteak

gweempose said:


> Not true. She tweeted the photo of herself in the thong earlier this year. Her hair is clearly blonde:


Oh man.


----------



## efilippi

Rob Helmerichs said:


> It's ironic that somebody questions the existence of the word "sammich" in a thread about "hawtest" actresses...


:up:


----------



## JohnB1000




----------



## tivoboyjr

That's going to be my Christmas card photo this year.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

If all selfies were like that, maybe they wouldn't have such a bad rap..?


----------



## cmontyburns

BrettStah said:


> According to my wife Sophia dyed her hair blonde this summer.


Vergara is a natural blonde. She dies her hair dark for acting roles because everyone expects her to look that way given her va va vaoom Latina appearance.


----------



## gchance

So then, people are interested in that picture of Sofia after all?

Greg


----------



## DevdogAZ

gchance said:


> So then, people are interested in that picture of Sofia after all?
> 
> Greg


Of course people are interested. The only issue people had when you first posted is is that you said you couldn't believe the rest of us hadn't already posted that pic, as if we'd seen it and chosen not to post it.


----------



## loubob57

DevdogAZ said:


> Of course people are interested. The only issue people had when you first posted is is that you said you couldn't believe the rest of us hadn't already posted that pic, as if we'd seen it and chosen not to post it.


What pic? This one?


----------



## gchance

DevdogAZ said:


> Of course people are interested. The only issue people had when you first posted is is that you said you couldn't believe the rest of us hadn't already posted that pic, as if we'd seen it and chosen not to post it.


I was surprised nobody had seen it actually. And surprised people took any issue at all, considering it's picture of a beautiful woman who's over 40, on TV, and everyone has previously agreed that she belongs in the thread.

People just like to argue around here.

Greg


----------



## IndyJones1023

No we don't.


----------



## aindik

gchance said:


> I was surprised nobody had seen it actually. And surprised people took any issue at all, considering it's picture of a beautiful woman who's over 40, on TV, and everyone has previously agreed that she belongs in the thread.
> 
> People just like to argue around here.
> 
> Greg


Nobody took issue with anything other than your surprise at being the first to post it.


----------



## tivoboyjr

gchance said:


> I was surprised nobody had seen it actually


I saw it when she tweeted it. I guess I just assume everyone subscribes to her twitter feed. Especially everyone who participates in this thread.


----------



## IndyJones1023

I don't do twitter.


----------



## JohnB1000

I'm interested in any nice picture as oppose to babbling + it's far from the best picture of her or plenty of others, that I've seen.


----------



## jsmeeker

IndyJones1023 said:


> No we don't.


yes we do


----------



## DevdogAZ

tivoboyjr said:


> I saw it when she tweeted it. I guess I just assume everyone subscribes to her twitter feed. Especially everyone who participates in this thread.


I think that's what spurred gchance's comment, thinking that we would all have already seen it. I do Twitter, but don't log on very often, and don't follow celebrities like her.


----------



## tivoboyjr

DevdogAZ said:


> I think that's what spurred gchance's comment, thinking that we would all have already seen it. I do Twitter, but don't log on very often, and don't follow celebrities like her.


If you don't use twitter to follow hot, over-40 TV actresses, what's the point?


----------



## DougF

Less talk. More pics.


----------



## tivoboyjr




----------



## JohnB1000

Shannon Elizabeth, 40 this last weekend and appeared in Melissa and Joey this year


----------



## gchance

tivoboyjr said:


> If you don't use twitter to follow hot, over-40 TV actresses, what's the point?


I followed all sorts of celebrities in my early usage of Twitter, but I found out pretty quickly that celebrities missed the point completely (interaction), or at least, that's what I use it for. Of course it's stupid if all you can do is send out a message to whoever MIGHT be reading what you post. But having interactions, that's something valuable.

Given some of Sofia's tweets though, I might reconsider...

Greg


----------



## getreal

gchance said:


> People just like to argue around here.
> 
> Greg





IndyJones1023 said:


> No we don't.





jsmeeker said:


> yes we do


----------



## JohnB1000

I am going to start a thread called "Let's just talk, no pictures allowed" I guarantee it will be full of of hot, sexy pics.

Rose McGowan 40 last week and appeared on Once Upon a Time.










Edit: Picture probably not 40+ but significantly preferable to babble and Monty Python videos.


----------



## jasrub

Sofia


----------



## Howie

I've seen those breasts somewhere before.


----------



## DevdogAZ

JohnB1000 said:


> Shannon Elizabeth, 40 this last weekend and appeared in Melissa and Joey this year


You forgot to also post a pic of an apple pie.


----------



## Unbeliever

JohnB1000 said:


> Shannon Elizabeth, 40 this last weekend and appeared in Melissa and Joey this year


That top is a bit too sheer to be on TCF. (NTTAWWT top, that is *grin*)

--Carlos V.


----------



## wprager

cmontyburns said:


> Vergara is a natural blonde. <snip the rest>


I think I want proof. Who's with me?


----------



## fmowry

You guys are pulling some pics of Vergara from 1993.


----------



## JohnB1000

fmowry said:


> You guys are pulling some *pics *of Vergara from 1993.


You used a very important word in that sentence.

Carmen Electra 41


----------



## cheesesteak

Carmen Electra was with Dennis Rodman. That's like a crime against humanity. Every time I see her my mind goes to freakazoid Dennis Rodman having his way with her and I have to subtract major points from her hawtness factor just because of the ewwwwwwwww-ness of it. Eww. Eww. Eww.


----------



## JohnB1000

cheesesteak said:


> Carmen Electra was with Dennis Rodman. That's like a crime against humanity. Every time I see her my mind goes to freakazoid Dennis Rodman having his way with her and I have to subtract major points from her hawtness factor just because of the ewwwwwwwww-ness of it. Eww. Eww. Eww.


Of course you could have posted an alternative.


----------



## cheesesteak

JohnB1000 said:


> Of course you could have posted an alternative.


It was a criticism of her, not of you.


----------



## MikeAndrews

cheesesteak said:


> Carmen Electra was with Dennis Rodman. That's like a crime against humanity. Every time I see her my mind goes to freakazoid Dennis Rodman having his way with her and I have to subtract major points from her hawtness factor just because of the ewwwwwwwww-ness of it. Eww. Eww. Eww.


Also Sheila E.

Again, Jesse James married Sandra Bullock (and cheated on her.)

Some girls like tattooed bad boys.


----------



## efilippi

I don't care who she dated, Carmen Electra is simply beautiful, perfect body, perfect face.


----------



## JohnB1000

efilippi, a man who understands the point of this thread.


----------



## tivoboyjr

Who is this Badgley Mischka, and what TV show is she in?


----------



## scooterboy




----------



## Fool Me Twice

Is that a dude?


----------



## DreadPirateRob

scooterboy said:


>





Fool Me Twice said:


> Is that a dude?


Unless I'm mistaken, it's Sarah Rafferty:


----------



## DevdogAZ

DreadPirateRob said:


> Unless I'm mistaken, it's Sarah Rafferty:


Yes, it was definitely Sarah Rafferty. And she's definitely not a dude.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Ah. One of those looks like an impersonator.


----------



## cherry ghost

Teri Polo


----------



## DreadPirateRob

Noseeum


----------



## JohnB1000

Fool Me Twice said:


> Ah. One of those looks like an impersonator.


Wow another strong contributor.

Teri Polo


----------



## Fool Me Twice

JohnB1000 said:


> Wow another strong contributor.


It was a serious question.


----------



## Philosofy

efilippi said:


> I don't care who she dated, Carmen Electra is simply beautiful, perfect body, perfect face.


My brother in law's ex fiancee rated higher than Carmen Electra on some web site. She's over 40, and been in some movies, but hasn't been on TV since Cheers.


----------



## DougF

Who is she? I recently rewatched most of Cheers and am well-versed in the hotties.


----------



## JohnB1000

Fool Me Twice said:


> It was a serious question.


In fact it wasn't a question at all but this is a picture thread not a question thread.

Julie Bowen


----------



## Fool Me Twice

JohnB1000 said:


> In fact it wasn't a question at all but this is a picture thread not a question thread.


It was a follow up to an answer to an honest question. Unbunch those delicates, sweetie.


----------



## JohnB1000

Fool Me Twice said:


> It was a follow up to an answer to an honest question. Unbunch those delicates, sweetie.


and once again fails to understand the purpose of the thread.

Julie Benz


----------



## Philosofy

DougF said:


> Who is she? I recently rewatched most of Cheers and am well-versed in the hotties.


She was about 41 in this picture (from the movie The Ice Harvest. She played John Cusak's ex wife, and Oliver Platt's wife.)


----------



## David Platt

netringer said:


> Also Sheila E.


Where'd you hear about this? I've been following Sheila E's career pretty closely for 30 years and never heard that she dated Rodman.


----------



## BrettStah

David Platt said:


> Where'd you hear about this? I've been following Sheila E's career pretty closely for 30 years and never heard that she dated Rodman.


I interpreted to mean that Carmen Electra dated Sheila E. At least, that's how I purposely chose to interpret it.


----------



## David Platt

BrettStah said:


> I interpreted to mean that Carmen Electra dated Sheila E. At least, that's how I purposely chose to interpret it.


That's a MUCH more interesting interpretation.


----------



## MikeAndrews

David Platt said:


> Where'd you hear about this? I've been following Sheila E's career pretty closely for 30 years and never heard that she dated Rodman.


Wrong Sheila? Is there a Sheila Easton? I remember that there were two in Prince's circle?


----------



## DevdogAZ

netringer said:


> Wrong Sheila? Is there a Sheila Easton? I remember that there were two in Prince's circle?


Sheena Easton and Shiela E.


----------



## MikeAndrews

"And I'm a sexy thing."
























"I said..."

Marcia Gay Harden


----------



## gchance

From Sons of Anarchy last night: Kim Dickens, age 48.










Greg


----------



## trnsfrguy

netringer said:


> Wrong Sheila? Is there a Sheila Easton? I remember that there were two in Prince's circle?


I believe it was Sheena Easton.


----------



## scooterboy

scooterboy said:


>





Fool Me Twice said:


> Is that a dude?


As others have pointed out, it's Sarah Rafferty (the perpetual winner of this thread).

If you think she in any way looks like a dude, well, I really can't help you.


----------



## BrettStah

Maybe he really has been fooled twice (by transvestites), and is now super paranoid.


----------



## JohnB1000

Marcia's a bit young for you isn't she Netringer 

Also from The Newsroom - Emily Mortimer


----------



## MikeAndrews

JohnB1000 said:


> Marcia's a bit young for you isn't she Netringer











What's your plan? Gonna die before you get old?


----------



## tivoboyjr

scooterboy said:


> As others have pointed out, it's Sarah Rafferty (the perpetual winner of this thread).


Sarah is only holding the title until Natasha Henstridge turns 40 next year.


----------



## JohnB1000

I'll take Kate Beckinsale please


----------



## tivoboyjr

JohnB1000 said:


> I'll take Kate Beckinsale please


You photo is not viewable. Please resubmit.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

scooterboy said:


> As others have pointed out, it's Sarah Rafferty (the perpetual winner of this thread).
> 
> If you think she in any way looks like a dude, well, I really can't help you.


Why would I want help from a person too dumb to understand basic concepts? Ms Rafferty is, in fact, very pretty. That GIF, however, is a severely compressed and discolored likeness--practically a caricature. And because I did not recognize that harsh representation of Ms Rafferty, and because this is a thread where the occasional picture of an oldie or a fatty is presented in jest (or seriousness?), I wondered if a female impersonator had been thrown into the mix. Follow?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Man, for a thread about pictures of hot women, this sure is unpleasant!


----------



## JohnB1000

tivoboyjr said:


> You photo is not viewable. Please resubmit.


Different one.


----------



## JohnB1000

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Man, for a thread about pictures of hot women, this sure is unpleasant!


Notice how it's always when people are NOT posting pictures


----------



## scooterboy

Fool Me Twice said:


> Why would I want help from a person too dumb to understand basic concepts? Ms Rafferty is, in fact, very pretty. That GIF, however, is a severely compressed and discolored likeness--practically a caricature. And because I did not recognize that harsh representation of Ms Rafferty, and because this is a thread where the occasional picture of an oldie or a fatty is presented in jest (or seriousness?), I wondered if a female impersonator had been thrown into the mix. Follow?


Apparently I'm too dumb to follow.

But I _did_ find it very easy to recognize her in that gif. So if I'm dumb...


----------



## fmowry

scooterboy said:


> As others have pointed out, it's Sarah Rafferty (the perpetual winner of this thread).


 Not a chance. The winner is Alyssa Milano.


----------



## jasrub

fmowry said:


> Not a chance. The winner is Alyssa Milano.


I second that, she's definitely HAWT!


----------



## DUDE_NJX

I would NOT refuse a Milano-Benz sandwich.


----------



## Flop

DUDE_NJX said:


> I would NOT refuse a Milano-Benz sandwich.


You mean "sammich".


----------



## JohnB1000

Is that a man ?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Flop said:


> You mean "sammich".


A sammich is what you need.

A sandwich is what you WANT.


----------



## Flop

Rob Helmerichs said:


> A sammich is what you need.
> 
> A sandwich is what you WANT.


What if I both need AND want it?


----------



## JohnB1000

Today show was on in the gym so I got to see Natalie Morales


----------



## gweempose

fmowry said:


> The winner is Alyssa Milano ...


I've had a crush on Alyssa ever since "Who's the Boss?". She's almost exactly the same age as me. Alyssa is definitely still hot, but I think she looked better before all the cosmetic surgery. Here chin is too pointy now, and I preferred her with a little more meat on her bones ...


----------



## fmowry

Fine. More meat for me. Her chin doesn't look pointy (That's your hot criteria?  ) in my pic. Your After pic shows her with a bigger smile which changes her chin/jawline.

I think my pic is more recent (this years Maxim) than your After pic.


----------



## tivoboyjr

fmowry said:


> The winner is Alyssa Milano.


I once dated a girl who looked like Alyssa Milano. To the point that people would approach her asking to take a picture with her. Unfortunately, it didn't last. (She didn't like me, or some minor detail like that.)


----------



## DUDE_NJX

Did you get to spank her and ask her "Who's the boss?" during fun-time at least?


----------



## tivoboyjr

DUDE_NJX said:


> Did you get to spank her and ask her "Who's the boss?" during fun-time at least?


And she broke up with me right after that.


----------



## DUDE_NJX

Worth it!


----------



## JLucPicard

tivoboyjr said:


> And she broke up with me right after that.


Who could have fathomed that *that* would be post #2000 in this thread?


----------



## MikeAndrews

JLucPicard said:


> Who could have fathomed that *that* would be post #2000 in this thread?


Them mods can have some fun and delete posts to make one of the later ones #2000.


----------



## tivoboyjr

JLucPicard said:


> Who could have fathomed that *that* would be post #2000 in this thread?


Ha! Howsabout I edit it later to add a photo of Alyssa? The last thing this thread should be about is me! Although..I'm over 40, hot and have been on TV.


----------



## Craigbob

Caught Torchwood this weekend and immediately remembered Naoko Mori:



















[media]http://www.byrnerobotics.com/forum/uploads/RayDyas/2007-12-07_195716_Naoko_Mori.JPG[/media]


----------



## KyleLC

I can't see the second one:



> You don't have permission to access "http://ia.media-imdb.com/images/M/[email protected]@._V1._SX385_SY422_.jpg" on this server.


----------



## trainman

Looks like IMDB doesn't allow hotlinking to their images. Needs to be rehosted. I'll make the sacrifice.


----------



## gchance

Craigbob said:


> Caught Torchwood this weekend and immediately remembered Naoko Mori:





trainman said:


> Looks like IMDB doesn't allow hotlinking to their images. Needs to be rehosted. I'll make the sacrifice.


If you can find it, check out Lennon Naked, a film she was in on the BBC. She was full frontal. Unfortunately, you also have to see the Doctor nude as well.










Greg


----------



## Craigbob

My GF was watching Dancing with the Stars last night and I suddenly remembered 45 yo Carrie Ann Inaba.


----------



## tivoboyjr

Craigbob said:


> My GF was watching Dancing with the Stars last night and I suddenly remembered 45 yo Carrie Ann Inaba.


She was brilliant as Fook Yu in Austin Powers.


----------



## jsmeeker

tivoboyjr said:


> She was brilliant as Fook Yu in Austin Powers.


Fook Mi!!

That was her??


----------



## tivoboyjr

jsmeeker said:


> Fook Mi!!
> 
> That was her??


I think she was Fook Yu and someone else was Fook Mi. But I'm not fooking sure.


----------



## MikeCC

Who the Fook?


----------



## BrettStah

Charlize Theron is 40*:









* (Rounded up a little)


----------



## Shaunnick

BrettStah said:


> Charlize Theron is 40*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * (Rounded up a little)


That is a good picture of her, but I have seen her look far better. She has that perfume commercial where she is walking down a hallway or maybe a runway where she is changing her dress. Looks hawt to me every time.


----------



## JohnB1000

40 + please, because otherwise that was just make this a lecherous thread, which of course it is clearly not. Is she on TV ?

Catherine Bell, not the best picture but I was in a hurry


----------



## Graymalkin

Shaunnick said:


> That is a good picture of her, but I have seen her look far better. She has that perfume commercial where she is walking down a hallway or maybe a runway where she is changing her dress. Looks hawt to me every time.


That one for Dior's J'Adore is good. But I like this one much better:





 (possibly NSFW)


----------



## gchance

JohnB1000 said:


> 40 + please, because otherwise that was just make this a lecherous thread, which of course it is clearly not. Is she on TV ?
> 
> Catherine Bell, not the best picture but I was in a hurry


AUGH! Another victim to the knife! 

Greg


----------



## Graymalkin

JohnB1000 said:


> 40 + please, because otherwise that was just make this a lecherous thread, which of course it is clearly not. Is she on TV ?


Those Dior commercials run on TV frequently. Just not as frequently as I'd like.  But now we have YouTube!


----------



## JohnB1000

3 in a row with no pics again 

I never knew who Catherine Bell was until I fell in love with this picture


----------



## KyleLC

gchance said:


> AUGH! Another victim to the knife!


All I see evidence of is "needle" (as is in lip injections) modification, which does look bad. Are you seeing more drastic changes?


----------



## bryhamm

jsmeeker said:


> Fook Mi!!
> 
> That was her??


very well played

:up:


----------



## tivoboyjr

JohnB1000 said:


> Catherine Bell, not the best picture but I was in a hurry





gchance said:


> AUGH! Another victim to the knife!


I remember her being really hot - a natural beauty. In that photo, she looks like a "Real Housewife" who has had a lot of work done.


----------



## Howie

Here's another one of Charlize.


----------



## tivoboyjr

Can someone ban Howie from posting here?


----------



## gchance

KyleLC said:


> All I see evidence of is "needle" (as is in lip injections) modification, which does look bad. Are you seeing more drastic changes?


Lips and cheeks. She doesn't look like the same person to me anymore. Not that her body's ugly, but her face just turns me off in a hot minute. Compare that to the one JohnB1000 posted above, or to this.










Greg


----------



## Howie

Sorry. Will this get me back in your good graces?


----------



## gchance

Incidentally, I just found a similar thread to this one on another forum, and they seem to have the same issues we do.



> WTF is wrong with you?!
> 
> This thread is pretty **** tbh. I always check it out hoping to see some genuine MILFs but it's 31 pages of older women that mostly aren't fit at all.




Greg


----------



## fmowry

gchance said:


> Incidentally, I just found a similar thread to this one on another forum, and they seem to have the same issues we do.
> 
> 
> 
> Greg


"just found"? Are you cheating on us?


----------



## JohnB1000

Netringer posts there also ?


----------



## tivoboyjr

Can someone please remove the ban on Howie?


----------



## gchance

Oh Beckinsale, Beckinsale, where are you?


























Greg


----------



## tivoboyjr

I need to stop watching that. (I said to myself 10 minutes ago.)


----------



## DreadPirateRob

That's better than the Sarah Rafferty .gif, and that's saying something.


----------



## tivoboyjr

By the way, Howie, since I've appointed myself as the person who polices your posts, you could be a dear and replace that monstrosity in #2024 with something more palatable. It's kind of a buzzkill. GIFs of Kate Beckinsale writhing in a suggestive manner are always welcome.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

Might I suggest this pic? (Not a GIF, but still)


----------



## MikeCC

DreadPirateRob said:


> Might I suggest this pic? (Not a GIF, but still)


Holy crap! 

Man, if she still looks that good at 40, I figure most other women would simply want to smack her with a club.

Day-um she's fine.

However, I almost missed the latest Theron pic 'cause I was mesmerized by the Beckinsale .gifs.

I love this thread.


----------



## tivoboyjr

MikeCC said:


> Man, if she still looks that good at 40, I figure most other women would simply want to smack her with a club.


If she got smacked by a club, we know what she'd look like (see post 2024).


----------



## jay_man2

tivoboyjr said:


> If she got smacked by a club, we know what she'd look like (see post 2024).


Not just any club, that was an Ugly Stick.


----------



## DevdogAZ

I'm definitely not complaining, but I just wanted to make sure everyone knows that Charlize Theron just turned 38, so she won't *technically* be eligible for this thread for about two more years. But like I said, I'm definitely not complaining.


----------



## Howie

tivoboyjr said:


> By the way, Howie, since I've appointed myself as the person who polices your posts, you could be a dear and replace that monstrosity in #2024 with something more palatable. It's kind of a buzzkill. GIFs of Kate Beckinsale writhing in a suggestive manner are always welcome.


How dare you insinuate that I'm not a dear!


----------



## midas

DevdogAZ said:


> I'm definitely not complaining, but I just wanted to make sure everyone knows that Charlize Theron just turned 38, so she won't *technically* be eligible for this thread for about two more years. But like I said, I'm definitely not complaining.


Yea, but this thread is over 4 years old. So the math works out.


----------



## tivoboyjr

DevdogAZ said:


> I'm definitely not complaining, but I just wanted to make sure everyone knows that Charlize Theron just turned 38, so she won't *technically* be eligible for this thread for about two more years. But like I said, I'm definitely not complaining.


I missed that (what with the boobies and all). Shame on you people! Rules are rules.


----------



## JohnB1000

As I said without rules we are just dirty old men.


----------



## Azlen

JohnB1000 said:


> As I said without rules we are just dirty old men.


I don't think rules actually change that all that much.


----------



## gchance

Elizabeth Mitchell. Again. So what.










Greg


----------



## JohnB1000

Azlen said:


> I don't think rules actually change that all that much.


Speak for yourself.


----------



## Howie

gchance said:


> Elizabeth Mitchell. Again. So what.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greg


Cleavage - 7.5
Everything else - I didn't look


----------



## fmowry

Howie said:


> Cleavage - 7.5
> Everything else - I didn't look


Unfortunately, a 6.5.


----------



## loubob57

fmowry said:


> Unfortunately, a 6.5.


Says the East German judge. 

I give her a solid 8. :up:


----------



## fmowry

loubob57 said:


> Says the East German judge.
> 
> I give her a solid 8. :up:


That would make her face better than the cleavage in that shot. Really?


----------



## DUDE_NJX

Zombie arms


----------



## loubob57

fmowry said:


> That would make her face better than the cleavage in that shot. Really?


That was an overall score...
But maybe I would give her face a higher score. Don't know why but I've always liked her face.


----------



## Maui

Yeah, you all can pass on Elizabeth Mitchell. I'll take her


----------



## loubob57

I'm not passing.


----------



## efilippi

Below is one of the first pics of Elizabeth Mitchell that shows up in response to a Bing search. Very nice.


----------



## JohnB1000

Thanks efilippi for remembering the purpose of this thread.

Johnb1000 - The Hypocrite


----------



## GTuck




----------



## cheesesteak

The invisible woman?


----------



## aindik

cheesesteak said:


> The invisible woman?


She's flawless.


----------



## TampaThunder

aindik said:


> She's flawless.


I'm sorry, I just don't see it.


----------



## Satchel

Been too many posts....can't go on...cough...

Now for some Dana Delany.


----------



## efilippi

And Dana always makes walking in high heels look cool, even on grass and sand! She is indeed, hot.


----------



## tivoboyjr

Maui said:


> Yeah, you all can pass on Elizabeth Mitchell. I'll take her


I've always been a fan. Smart, sexy and can kick some ass.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

efilippi said:


> And Dana always makes walking in high heels look cool, even on grass and sand! She is indeed, hot.


And she's been hot for 25+ years! I remember being in love with her rack on China Beach, which premiered in 1988 (when I was in high school!)


----------



## DreadPirateRob

I've loved me some Elizabeth Mitchell since the _Lost_ days. Great rack.


----------



## loubob57

Liked Dana Delany since China Beach.










And Marg Helgenberger has held up pretty well too.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Charlotte Ross is 45 and is currently in a TV show called "Hit the Floor" according to IMDb.


----------



## aindik

Dana Delaney looks better now.


----------



## fmowry

aindik said:


> Dana Delaney looks better now.


True


----------



## DevdogAZ

Melinda Clarke is 44 and is currently a series regular on "Nikita."

Here is a pic of her from ComiCon 2012:










And from ComiCon 2013:


----------



## Craigbob

Some more hot women from Suits.

Rachel Harris a recurring character named Shelia Sazs (kind looks like Julie Benz to me)




























and Gina Torres


----------



## JohnB1000

Rachel Harris is a comedian isn't she ?


----------



## loubob57

Tamara Taylor from Bones is 43. Probably posted before but WTH.


----------



## JohnB1000

Nikki Crawford, 40 this week, from H+ and Happily Divorced


----------



## JohnB1000

Paige Turco, from Person of Interest, she's 48


----------



## aindik

loubob57 said:


> Tamara Taylor from Bones is 43. Probably posted before but WTH.


That other Tammy Taylor is much hotter.


----------



## DevdogAZ

aindik said:


> That other Tammy Taylor is much hotter.


You mean this Tami Taylor?


----------



## DreadPirateRob

Don't you mean Mrs. Coach? 










Hey y'all!


----------



## efilippi

I had never heard of Bethany Frankel until I saw a blurb about her in my local paper this morning. She is hardly the best of our group but she is over 40 (42) and is on tv with some kind of talk show. Kind of cute, really.


----------



## DevdogAZ

efilippi said:


> I had never heard of Bethany Frankel until I saw a blurb about her in my local paper this morning. She is hardly the best of our group but she is over 40 (42) and is on tv with some kind of talk show. Kind of cute, really.


She can definitely look good at times:










But sometimes she doesn't look so great. But I think she's made many millions of dollars from her Skinny Girl line of cocktails, so she's welcome to come over anytime.


----------



## uncdrew

loubob57 said:


> That was an overall score...
> But maybe I would give her face a higher score. Don't know why but I've always liked her face.


Me too. Like her face, zombie arms, fake boobs. It's a winning combo for me.


----------



## efilippi

DevdogAZ said:


> But I think she's made many millions of dollars from her Skinny Girl line of cocktails, so she's welcome to come over anytime.


She's the skinny girl girl? Didn't know that. They were bought by my old company, lots has changed.

I think you put up a bad pic link.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Another Bethenny Frankel pic, as long as we're discussing her.

This one is supposedly from 2013. Not bad at all for a 42 year old:


----------



## DevdogAZ

efilippi said:


> She's the skinny girl girl? Didn't know that. They were bought by my old company, lots has changed.
> 
> I think you put up a bad pic link.


Sorry, fixed.


----------



## efilippi

DevdogAZ said:


> Sorry, fixed.


Whoa, did you ever! Much better pic than mine. :up:


----------



## Philosofy

DevdogAZ said:


> Melinda Clarke is 44 and is currently a series regular on "Nikita."
> 
> Here is a pic of her from ComiCon 2012:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And from ComiCon 2013:


She was married to a good friend of my brother in law and wife. She's a total *****.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Philosofy said:


> She was married to a good friend of my brother in law and wife. She's a total *****.


That doesn't surprise me at all. That's the type of characters she seems to play alot, so it seems to fit right in.


----------



## gweempose

Philosofy said:


> She was married to a good friend of my brother in law and wife. She's a total *****.





DevdogAZ said:


> That doesn't surprise me at all. That's the type of characters she seems to play a lot, so it seems to fit right in.


Her character on Nikita goes way beyond "*****".


----------



## JohnB1000

Tina Fey at the Emmy's last night


----------



## JohnB1000

Sofia


----------



## JohnB1000

Julie Bown


----------



## JohnB1000

Connie Britton


----------



## JohnB1000

Julia


----------



## JohnB1000

Carla Gugino


----------



## JohnB1000

I also noticed that Lena Headey is 40 on Oct 3rd


----------



## DevdogAZ

I thought Allison Janney looked pretty good at the Emmy's last night. Obviously not as good as Sofia, but still pretty decent for being almost 54:


----------



## JohnB1000

I almost posted that picture


----------



## tem

there's enough silicone in Bethanny Frankel to supply Intel for a year. She's '42' going on 62.

barf.


----------



## JohnB1000

People really should focus more on posting pictures of who they like instead of running down others  :up:


----------



## Generic

I think Sarah Silverman is cute most of the time but this pic pushes her closer to hawt.


----------



## JohnB1000

I like Sarah also


----------



## efilippi

And lucky for him, she was f%%%ing Matt Damon!


----------



## jsmeeker

Generic said:


> I think Sarah Silverman is cute most of the time but this pic pushes her closer to hawt.


is she 40+??


----------



## JohnB1000

Yes, 42.


----------



## jsmeeker

Wow. Didn't know that she was eligible. (that, or I just forgot).

I've always liked her :up:


----------



## unitron

BrettStah said:


> Charlize Theron is 40*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * (Rounded up a little)


I'd be happy to round her up.


----------



## unitron

tem said:


> there's enough silicone in Bethanny Frankel to supply Intel for a year. She's '42' going on 62.
> 
> barf.


Then why does her face look older than her body?


----------



## gossamer88

Been a favorite of mine since Snake Eyes. Terrible movie. But when she appears ringside in the beginning, I stayed for the whole ride hoping for more.



JohnB1000 said:


> Carla Gugino


----------



## andyw715

Roma Downey - 53

"The Bible" - 2013

7/2012


----------



## ClutchBrake

Generic said:


> I think Sarah Silverman is cute most of the time but this pic pushes her closer to hawt.


The part I liked most was that she bought her dress online for $60. :up:


----------



## DevdogAZ

andyw715 said:


> Roma Downey - 53
> 
> "The Bible" - 2013
> 
> 7/2012


Mark Burnett is a lucky man.


----------



## MonsterJoe

ClutchBrake said:


> The part I liked most was that she bought her dress online for $60. :up:


I saw that. I don't know if it was her intention or not, but I think that's a bigger statement than what anybody else wore that night.


----------



## marksman

Satchel said:


> Been too many posts....can't go on...cough... Now for some Dana Delany.


Was never a huge dd fan but just watched tombstone again and she was so hot


----------



## efilippi

MonsterJoe said:


> I saw that. I don't know if it was her intention or not, but I think that's a bigger statement than what anybody else wore that night.


Old news. Sharon Stone did the same thing years ago. Credited Gap, if I recall correctly


----------



## MonsterJoe

It wasn't old news for me. I don't follow these things.


----------



## danterner

efilippi said:


> Old news. Sharon Stone did the same thing years ago. Credited Gap, if I recall correctly


Sharon Stone, crediting Gap? I think you may be recalling Basic Instinct.


----------



## MonsterJoe

danterner said:


> Sharon Stone, crediting Gap? I think you may be recalling Basic Instinct.


BWOMK

(Bulger Wheat on my Keyboard)


----------



## gchance

JohnB1000 said:


> People really should focus more on posting pictures of who they like instead of running down others  :up:





JohnB1000 said:


> gchance, that picture of Minnie Driver is TERRIBLE !!! I don't even want to quote it.




Greg


----------



## DreadPirateRob

jsmeeker said:


> is she 40+??


Sarah Silverman looks great. And you can see more of her, by the way, if you Google her scenes from the 2011 movie "Take This Waltz".

A *lot* more, [joey]ifyouknowwhatimsayin[/joey]


----------



## bryhamm

gossamer88 said:


> Been a favorite of mine since Snake Eyes. Terrible movie. But when she appears ringside in the beginning, I stayed for the whole ride hoping for more.


I bet you liked Sin City.


----------



## JohnB1000

gchance said:


> Greg


(1) Wow, you really took the time to make that search
(2) you failed to post a picture
(3) I was talking about people who virtually NEVER post pictures but only post negative comments on others
(4) Was there anything wrong with my statement ?


----------



## cheesesteak

This has got to be the thread police-iest thread on TCF.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

cheesesteak said:


> This has got to be the thread police-iest thread on TCF.


Hey you. Post a picture or scram, willya!?!


----------



## Satchel

Here you go...

Mary Louise Parker is 49.


----------



## JohnB1000

I don't understand why links sometimes show up as small squares, but if I copy the link I can see the picture, sometimes when I return to the page the picture then shows up ????


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

JohnB1000 said:


> I don't understand why links sometimes show up as small squares, but if I copy the link I can see the picture, sometimes when I return to the page the picture then shows up ????


They don't allow hot-linking. But when you go directly to the image, it's then in your cache.


----------



## JohnB1000

cheesesteak said:


> This has got to be the thread police-iest thread on TCF.


It's a complete microcosm of the whole forum. I am far from blameless. It has a purpose and thread guidelines that people refuse to follow, it has thread crappers, it has people who will argue anything (rather than contribute to the intended subject), it has peacekeepers, it has people who like to get one up for no apparent reason. It basically is TCF in a threadshell.

But it's supposed to be about pictures of hot actresses 40 and over


----------



## JohnB1000

Rob Helmerichs said:


> They don't allow hot-linking. But when you go directly to the image, it's then in your cache.


Ahh, thanks


----------



## DLiquid

JohnB1000 said:


> I don't understand why links sometimes show up as small squares, but if I copy the link I can see the picture, sometimes when I return to the page the picture then shows up ????


I would guess that the website doesn't support the hotlinking of images, so you see the small square. Then after you have viewed the image without hotlinking, it is in your browser cache so it it displays fine on the TCF page.

EDIT: Rob beat me. Not fast enough.


----------



## DUDE_NJX

JohnB1000 said:


> It's a complete microcosm of the whole forum. I am far from blameless. It has a purpose and thread guidelines that people refuse to follow, it has thread crappers, it has people who will argue anything (rather than contribute to the intended subject), it has peacekeepers, it has people who like to get one up for no apparent reason. It basically is TCF in a threadshell.
> 
> But it's supposed to be about pictures of hot actresses 40 and over


It's like SJP had a sister!


----------



## Kablemodem

She has a half sister, but I wouldn't dare post a picture of her in this thread.


----------



## JohnB1000

DLiquid said:


> I would guess that the website doesn't support the hotlinking of images, so you see the small square. Then after you have viewed the image without hotlinking, it is in your browser cache so it it displays fine on the TCF page.
> 
> EDIT: Rob beat me. Not fast enough.


Thanks though and at least you both gave the same answer 

Julie Benz


----------



## DreadPirateRob

More Julie Benz:


----------



## fmowry

DUDE_NJX said:


> It's like SJP had a sister!


Yeah, Sarah's comedienne hot which isn't too hard when your competition is Ellen, Rosie, and Joah Rivers.


----------



## billypritchard

Kablemodem said:


> She has a half sister, but I wouldn't dare post a picture of her in this thread.


This is how I see Laura Silverman in my head. And she's totally hot. But definitely not over 40.


----------



## JohnB1000

fmowry said:


> Yeah, Sarah's comedienne hot which isn't too hard when your competition is Ellen, Rosie, and Joah Rivers.


Or Amy Shumer (sp?) or Chelsea Perretti or countless others, wait...... what?


----------



## Saturn_V

I watch _The Good Wife_ for two reasons: Archie Panjabi (40 in 2015) and the occasional appearance of:








Carrie Preston. (46) Her eccentric/brilliant lawyer character Elsbeth Tascioni is a joy to watch. Now that's she's been Emmyfied, maybe we'll see more of her.


----------



## loubob57

Saturn_V said:


> Carrie Preston. (46) Her eccentric/brilliant lawyer character Elsbeth Tascioni is a joy to watch. Now that's she's been Emmyfied, maybe we'll see more of her.


+1 :up:

She's very cute.


----------



## BrettStah

Saturn_V said:


> I watch The Good Wife for two reasons: Archie Panjabi (40 in 2015)


 Actually she is already over 40:


----------



## DevdogAZ

Yes, Panjabi turned 40 on May 31, 2012. She's already 41.


----------



## KyleLC

Saturn_V said:


> I watch _The Good Wife_ for two reasons: Archie Panjabi (40 in 2015) and the occasional appearance of:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carrie Preston. (46) Her eccentric/brilliant lawyer character Elsbeth Tascioni is a joy to watch. Now that's she's been Emmyfied, maybe we'll see more of her.


.


> Referral Denied
> 
> You don't have permission to access "http://ia.media-imdb.com/images/M/[email protected]@._V1._SX435_SY640_.jpg" on this server.
> Reference #24.67ca1160.1380128899.4f39f2fb


----------



## Allanon

Ming-Na Wen looks good at 50 years old.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Allanon said:


> Ming-Na Wen looks good at 50 years old.


Indeed. It was, however, kind of sad to see her fight scene in SHIELD, done entirely in tight close-ups so we couldn't see that, I'm guessing, she has zero fighting ability.

I put that to skill-sets, not age. I have this nasty mental image of a casting director thinking, "Oooh, an Asian chick! She must know kung fu!" And then not asking to be sure.


----------



## fmowry

JohnB1000 said:


> Or Amy Shumer (sp?) or Chelsea Perretti or countless others, wait...... what?


Are you saying Amy Shumer is hot?


----------



## danterner

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Indeed. It was, however, kind of sad to see her fight scene in SHIELD, done entirely in tight close-ups so we couldn't see that, I'm guessing, she has zero fighting ability. I put that to skill-sets, not age. I have this nasty mental image of a casting director thinking, "Oooh, an Asian chick! She must know kung fu!" And then not asking to be sure.


Maybe they were just going based on her prior training montage?


----------



## Allanon

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Indeed. It was, however, kind of sad to see her fight scene in SHIELD, done entirely in tight close-ups so we couldn't see that, I'm guessing, she has zero fighting ability.
> 
> I put that to skill-sets, not age. I have this nasty mental image of a casting director thinking, "Oooh, an Asian chick! She must know kung fu!" And then not asking to be sure.


She was Chun-Li in the 1994 Street Fighter movie.


----------



## scooterboy

Allanon said:


> Ming-Na Wen looks good at 50 years old.


She's 50? Wow. Never would have guessed.


----------



## Allanon

scooterboy said:


> She's 50? Wow. Never would have guessed.


50 in November. That picture was taken in February 2013.


----------



## smak

DreadPirateRob said:


> More Julie Benz:


Dare I say she looks better than she did 15 years ago?

-smak-


----------



## Hoffer

smak said:


> Dare I say she looks better than she did 15 years ago?
> 
> -smak-


I started watching Buffy a couple months ago. I would definitely say she looks way better today than she did on that show.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

She was way hotter on _Angel_ than she was in the early days on _Buffy_.

Angel:


















Buffy (S1):

















(it's really hard to find a non-vampface picture of her from the early Buffy days, unfortunately)


----------



## smak

DreadPirateRob said:


> She was way hotter on _Angel_ than she was in the early days on _Buffy_.
> 
> Angel:


Better hair 

-smak-


----------



## uncdrew

MonsterJoe said:


> I saw that. I don't know if it was her intention or not, but I think that's a bigger statement than what anybody else wore that night.


...and I'll bet that company she bought it from loves her dearly.


----------



## Satchel

Have we visited Jennifer Garner being 41...


----------



## DUDE_NJX

Ah, the "who farted?" face.

LOL


----------



## gchance

Ooh, Michelle Forbes (48) was on Chicago Fire...









Greg


----------



## Jayjoans

followed by the "not only did I fart, but I crapped in my panties" face.


----------



## gchance

Whoops, sorry.


----------



## MacThor

Bridget Moynahan


----------



## JohnB1000

Jayjoans said:


> followed by the "not only did I fart, but I crapped in my panties" face.


----------



## MikeAndrews

I like ginger


----------



## efilippi

Ginger who?


----------



## scooterboy

efilippi said:


> Ginger who?


Ginger Grant.


----------



## loubob57

scooterboy said:


> Ginger Grant.


I didn't know Julianne Moore played Ginger Grant.


----------



## JohnB1000

She's younger but not really on TV !!!!

Jenna Elfman 42 today.


----------



## midas

loubob57 said:


> I didn't know Julianne Moore played Ginger Grant.


She didn't. I think he was referring to the red hair. Tina Louise was Ginger Grant, but she's close to 80 at this point. I believe there were also a few TV movies, but someone else played Ginger in those.


----------



## JohnB1000

midas said:


> She didn't. I think he was referring to the red hair. Tina Louise was Ginger Grant, but she's close to 80 at this point. I believe there were also a few TV movies, but someone else played Ginger in those.


and that's why he has the smiley/tongue sticking out emoticon :up:


----------



## jay_man2

JohnB1000 said:


> She's younger but not really on TV !!!!
> 
> Jenna Elfman 42 today.


She was on TV recently, as a judge on So You Think You Can Dance. Did a nice job too.


----------



## jsmeeker

jay_man2 said:


> She was on TV recently, as a judge on So You Think You Can Dance. Did a nice job too.


That counts.

Much more so than being on Jimmy Kimmel one night


----------



## JohnB1000

Jenna was on a TV series this year. My rather abstract comment was to Netringer that at least Julianne Moore is younger than his usual choices BUT she is not on TV.


----------



## Rainy Dave

She's already been on here...but she's on a show premiering Oct 5th so I think it's within the "rules" to post her again. 

Lori Loughlin (49)


----------



## cheesesteak

That's a 49 year old woman? She's either got good genes or a good plastic surgeon.


----------



## gchance

Then there's Mrs. J. Fox, Tracy Pollan.


----------



## JohnB1000

Neve Campbell 40 today.

Recently in a TV Movie, Grey's and the Titanic series


----------



## JohnB1000

Lena Headey also 40 today


----------



## JohnB1000




----------



## DUDE_NJX

Yeah, she looks MUCH better as a brunette.


----------



## smak

DUDE_NJX said:


> Yeah, she looks MUCH better as a brunette.


And 1/2 a shirt.

-smak-


----------



## jsmeeker

JohnB1000 said:


> Neve Campbell 40 today.
> 
> Recently in a TV Movie, Grey's and the Titanic series


Yay!!

Of course, I was waiting to post this myself for a while.

Happy 4-0 Neve!!!


----------



## MikeAndrews

46.


----------



## JohnB1000

and Lauren Graham if anyone was wondering.


----------



## cmontyburns

jsmeeker said:


> Yay!!
> 
> Of course, I was waiting to post this myself for a while.
> 
> Happy 4-0 Neve!!!


Back off! She's mine.


----------



## DUDE_NJX

There seems to be enough of her for both of you, these days....


----------



## gweempose

JohnB1000 said:


> ... and Lauren Graham if anyone was wondering.


I never thought twice about Lauren Graham until I saw Bad Santa. I've had a thing for her ever since.


----------



## Generic

Well, since this thread has somewhat slowed down, I thought I would post this pic. She is no longer is in television except for an occasional interview. That's where I saw her and came up with this idea. Who is she? (I am guessing some of you will find this question easy).


----------



## scole250

Generic said:


> Well, since this thread has somewhat slowed down, I thought I would post this pic. She is no longer is in television except for an occasional interview. That's where I saw her and came up with this idea. Who is she? (I am guessing some of you will find this question easy).


Erin Murphy a.k.a. Tabitha Stephens?


----------



## KyleLC

That's who I was thinking.


----------



## gchance

scole250 said:


> Erin Murphy a.k.a. Tabitha Stephens?


It's seriously hard to believe she's 49. Good genes.

Greg


----------



## DevdogAZ

gchance said:


> It's seriously hard to believe she's 49. Good genes.
> 
> Greg


We don't know how recently that picture was taken, do we?


----------



## gchance

DevdogAZ said:


> We don't know how recently that picture was taken, do we?


Not that picture, but this one was 2012.









I did find some from a 2012 OK! Magazine shoot, but they were HEAVILY Photoshopped. They smoothed out her face so much that she looks like a cartoon. I won't inline them because they're so gigantic, but here's a link.

Greg


----------



## Generic

scole250 said:


> Erin Murphy a.k.a. Tabitha Stephens?


Yes


----------



## scooterboy

gchance said:


> It's seriously hard to believe she's 49. Good genes.


Genes, shmenes. She's a witch!


----------



## andyw715

gchance said:


> It's seriously hard to believe she's 49. Good genes.
> 
> Greg


I don't see any jeans...but _they_ look great.


----------



## JohnB1000

Can't vouch for the age of the picture but Erin Daniels from L-Word and more recently Maron is 41 today


----------



## KyleLC

JohnB1000 said:


> Can't vouch for the age of the picture but Erin Daniels from L-Word and more recently Maron is 41 today


Referral Denied

You don't have permission to access "http://ia.media-imdb.com/images/M/[email protected]_V1._SX395_SY298_.jpg" on this server.
Reference #24.946f3e17.1381363052.547eba4


----------



## Azlen

Darby Stanchfield from Scandal is 42 and not a bad looking ginger.


----------



## bengalfreak

JohnB1000 said:


> Lena Headey also 40 today


Wow, I can't believe anyone thinks she is hot anymore. she looks like a hag in GoT.


----------



## JohnB1000

KyleLC said:


> Referral Denied
> 
> You don't have permission to access "http://ia.media-imdb.com/images/M/[email protected]_V1._SX395_SY298_.jpg" on this server.
> Reference #24.946f3e17.1381363052.547eba4


Works for me


----------



## JohnB1000

bengalfreak said:


> Wow, I can't believe anyone thinks she is hot anymore. she looks like a hag in GoT.


If she's a hag I guess I'd be OK with a hag for a partner.


----------



## Shaunnick

bengalfreak said:


> Wow, I can't believe anyone thinks she is hot anymore. she looks like a hag in GoT.


No, no, no. She acts like a hag, but if I lived in Westoros I would hit it.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Shaunnick said:


> No, no, no. She acts like a hag, but if I lived in Westoros I would hit it.


Uh...you've seen what happens to people in Westeros who hit that (who aren't her brother)?


----------



## Saturn_V

bengalfreak said:


> Wow, I can't believe anyone thinks she is hot anymore. she looks like a hag in GoT.


If you think she's a hag as Cersei, you shoud watch her as Ma-Ma in _Dredd_. It's quite grotesque.

But I would still hit it.


----------



## cheesesteak

Lena Headley is queen of the *****-face look. She's scowled her way through the Terminator tv show and GoT.


----------



## DUDE_NJX

Holy S. THAT's where I knew her from before GOT!

BTW. Totally hot. Just not when acting on TV.


----------



## gchance

DUDE_NJX said:


> Holy S. THAT's where I knew her from before GOT!
> 
> BTW. Totally hot. Just not when acting on TV.


You're forgetting 300. 










My apologies for the man in the background.

Greg


----------



## gchance

To be fair... there's a sequel to 300 coming. Lena's still hot.









And no man in this one.

Greg


----------



## jr461

gchance said:


> You're forgetting 300.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My apologies for the man in the background.
> 
> Greg


What man? What background?


----------



## DreadPirateRob

gchance said:


> You're forgetting 300.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My apologies for the man in the background.
> 
> Greg


There's a certain scene of her in 300 that is indelibly marked in my brain.


----------



## JohnB1000

Saturn_V said:


> If you think she's a hag as Cersei, you shoud watch her as Ma-Ma in _Dredd_. It's quite grotesque.
> 
> But I would still hit it.


I still think she looked sexy in that show. I am not prejudice against scars


----------



## getreal

Missi Pyle will be turning 41 in a month ...










.... uhhh, here she is after getting her hair & makeup done:


----------



## bengalfreak

gchance said:


> You're forgetting 300.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My apologies for the man in the background.
> 
> Greg


She still looks really good in 300. But that was 7 years ago. Probably at least 8 with lead times from filming to actual release. But on GoT, you guys have serious issues if you think she's still hot.


----------



## gchance

bengalfreak said:


> She still looks really good in 300. But that was 7 years ago. Probably at least 8 with lead times from filming to actual release. But on GoT, you guys have serious issues if you think she's still hot.


That picture is actually from the sequel. So yeah, it's very current.










Greg


----------



## JohnB1000

bengalfreak said:


> She still looks really good in 300. But that was 7 years ago. Probably at least 8 with lead times from filming to actual release. But on GoT, you guys have serious issues if you think she's still hot.


So post an alternative.


----------



## bengalfreak

gchance said:


> That picture is actually from the sequel. So yeah, it's very current.


And that picture has been seriously enhanced.


----------



## fmowry

As have many of the subjects.


----------



## JohnB1000

bengalfreak, FYI this is a thread for posting nice pictures not for ripping other one's apart without posting anything.

I snapped these two old hags off the TV this week


----------



## Crobinzine

Nicole Ari Parker - From Revolution.
[media]http://i2.listal.com/image/2898897/600full-nicole-ari-parker.jpg[/media]


----------



## MikeAndrews

JohnB1000 said:


> bengalfreak, FYI this is a thread for posting nice pictures not for ripping other one's apart without posting anything.


Pot, meet Kettle.


----------



## Azlen

Need to give some love to the Blue Fairy from Once Upon a Time.


----------



## FuzzyDolly

Lauren Graham... second only to Lynda Carter.


----------



## JohnB1000

netringer said:


> Pot, meet Kettle.


You need to keep up. I previously admitted my mistakes and repented. Plus if you want to claim I don't post pictures then........ well.


----------



## JohnB1000

She's probably been posted before but Kelly Ripa


----------



## MikeCC

Kelly's 40?!

Damn.


----------



## DevdogAZ

MikeCC said:


> Kelly's 40?! Damn.


Just turned 43 (Oct. 2, 1970).


----------



## bengalfreak

netringer said:


> Pot, meet Kettle.


Lol, not to mention the fact that I have several postings in this thread.


----------



## MikeAndrews

Sandra Bullock is almost 50?
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NruWYK-KA6w[/media]

























Jesse James should be shot.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Not in any of those pictures she's not.


----------



## gchance

DevdogAZ said:


> Not in any of those pictures she's not.


At the Gravity premiere...










For research purposes.

Greg


----------



## loubob57

There are commercials for this movie on TV now. Does that count?


----------



## JohnB1000

She rapped on British TV yesterday and looked great


----------



## Rainy Dave

loubob57 said:


> There are commercials for this movie on TV now. Does that count?


We saw it in Imax 3D. She looked very nice.


----------



## MikeAndrews




----------



## KyleLC

netringer said:


>


Fark won't allow you to look at the URL called /images/cache/850/T/Tf/fark_TfOfCmOlWgKX6D_bcFqm12HUjKc.jpg?t=KlE-mt-bVB1PJv-xYwgfHw&f=1382328000


----------



## kdmorse

KyleLC said:


> Fark won't allow you to look at the URL called /images/cache/850/T/Tf/fark_TfOfCmOlWgKX6D_bcFqm12HUjKc.jpg?t=KlE-mt-bVB1PJv-xYwgfHw&f=1382328000


Hehe. I knew I had seen it somewhere else already...


----------



## tonestert

I think Polly Walker who is 47 is fairly hot especially when she was on Rome (she had some hot nude scenes on Rome).

She's on Warehouse 13.


----------



## MikeAndrews

KyleLC said:


> Fark won't allow you to look at the URL called /images/cache/850/T/Tf/fark_TfOfCmOlWgKX6D_bcFqm12HUjKc.jpg?t=KlE-mt-bVB1PJv-xYwgfHw&f=1382328000





kdmorse said:


> Hehe. I knew I had seen it somewhere else already...


I feex. Why don't youse guys have the same cache?


----------



## Satchel

Lori Loughlin is 49...


----------



## Maui

Ann Heche looked pretty good on the Michael J Fox show last week.


----------



## gchance

My thoughts on how she shouldn't be allowed to be a contestant on The Voice, EG Daily has resurfaced as a singer. She's aged extremely well, all things considered. 52 years old.










Still a hottie, IMHO.

Greg


----------



## getreal

Jenny McCarthy turns 41 in a coupla' weeks ... I wonder if she has a special suit for her birthday ...


----------



## SteveD

I know that she's been mentioned here before, but ABC Family announced that Jennie Garth will starring be in a new show with Tori Spelling. She looks great at 41 with 3 kids...


----------



## MikeAndrews

getreal said:


> Jenny McCarthy turns 41 in a coupla' weeks ... I wonder if she has a special suit for her birthday ...


Yeah, but to paraphrase the meme, more than one man is sick of her s*.

http://www.nydailynews.com/entertainment/gossip/jenny-mccarthy-view-report-article-1.1485920


----------



## Shaunnick

Whoa! Holy NSFW, Batman. How about we spoiler ol' Jenny.


----------



## KyleLC

Shaunnick said:


> Whoa! Holy NSFW, Batman. How about we spoiler ol' Jenny.


I don't think that's a recent picture, either.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Here's Jenny McCarthy from earlier this year:










Getreal's pic definitely isn't recent, but she still looks very good in that fake sort of way.


----------



## DevdogAZ

While we're at it, Leslie Mann is 41. Here she is at the Emmys a few weeks ago.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Carla Gugino will be in a new TV show that starts in the spring. She just turned 42. Here she is earlier this year at the House of Cards premiere:


----------



## DevdogAZ

Molly Sims turned 40 in May. She hasn't been on TV since she guested in a couple shows in 2012, but that's close enough. Here she is in April at the Oblivion premiere:










And in February at an Oscars party:


----------



## bengalfreak

Anyone mention Thandie Newton recently.


----------



## Shaunnick

DevdogAZ said:


> Here's Jenny McCarthy from earlier this year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getreal's pic definitely isn't recent, but she still looks very good in that fake sort of way.


I thought she had the implants taken out.  Maybe not.


----------



## Alfer

bengalfreak said:


> Anyone mention Thandie Newton recently.


No and let's NEVER mention her again..blech!


----------



## DreadPirateRob

At this point we need someone to write a script indexing this thread.


----------



## mcb08

DreadPirateRob said:


> At this point we need someone to write a script indexing this thread.


I was just thinking about that yesterday!!


----------



## JohnB1000

We don't need an index, the point of this thread is nice pictures, there isn't a need to limit it to people we have not seen before. Newly 40+ people are great but the last page or so has really been back on topic


----------



## fmowry

bengalfreak said:


> Anyone mention Thandie Newton recently.


She's hot and Alfer has no taste. I thought I mentioned that she is nekkid in her show Rogue. Might have been in a separate thread for that though.


----------



## BrettStah

Yeah, as usual Alfer is wrong.


----------



## Supfreak26

getreal said:


> Missi Pyle will be turning 41 in a month ...


Face like a pug. Pass


----------



## mcb08

JohnB1000 said:


> We don't need an index, the point of this thread is nice pictures, there isn't a need to limit it to people we have not seen before. Newly 40+ people are great but the last page or so has really been back on topic


I was thinking more of an index that would allow easy access to pictures. Like this:

Marcia Cross

Kate Walsh

Heather Locklear

Paige Turco/Lori Loughlin


----------



## gchance

fmowry said:


> She's hot and Alfer has no taste. I thought I mentioned that she is nekkid in her show Rogue. Might have been in a separate thread for that though.


She looks much better nekkid there than she did nekkid in Beloved. 

Greg


----------



## JLucPicard

getreal said:


> Missi Pyle will be turning 41 in a month ...


I've always thought of Missi Pyle as a caricature of an attractive woman and have never really considered her attractive herself.


----------



## Kablemodem

Supfreak26 said:


> Face like a pug. Pass


And she has hairy knees.


----------



## JohnB1000

No need for an index, just post the nice pictures again


----------



## MikeAndrews

Kablemodem said:


> And she has _hairy_ sharp knees.


FTFY.


----------



## fmowry

gchance said:


> She looks much better nekkid there than she did nekkid in Beloved.
> 
> Greg


Darn you! I had to google it for research.


----------



## gchance

fmowry said:


> Darn you! I had to google it for research.


Sorry I brought it up, but I wasn't about to post that.



Greg


----------



## Satchel

Monica Potter from Parenthood is 42...too many posts without photos today.










I know she's been up before, but what the heck.


----------



## Jayjoans

I dare not post the picture again, but it looks to me like Missi Pyle has a bit of a "little person" look. When I see her, I see Amy Roloff.


----------



## Azlen

Rachel Nichols, now with Turner Sports, formerly of ESPN, turns 40 today.
Happy Birthday Rachel.


----------



## efilippi

Monica Potter dropped out of the ratings for me when she wussed out last year and wore that stupid conehead thing in order to avoid cutting off her hair. She might have won an emmy but for that.


----------



## JohnB1000

Molly Sims was 40 this year


----------



## efilippi

UhOh, bunions are not a turn on.

I did love all the women on LasVegas though, Molly included.


----------



## Jayjoans

efilippi said:


> bunions are not a turn on.


Funny, first thing I noticed too.


----------



## JohnB1000

You people are weird.


----------



## steve614

I hate to say this, but...

I actually agree with Alfer on this one.


----------



## JohnB1000

steve614 said:


> I hate to say this, but...
> 
> I actually agree with Alfer on this one.


You really don't have to say it. You could just post a picture.


----------



## BrettStah

Gillian Anderson


----------



## BrettStah

Julianna Margulies


----------



## BrettStah

Danielle Fishel


----------



## Azlen

BrettStah said:


> Daniel Fishel


She's a long way from 40 and her name is Danielle.


----------



## BrettStah

Azlen said:


> She's a long way from 40 and her name is Danielle.


I thought her old TV show was on longer ago, I guess! Oops...


----------



## Philosofy

BrettStah said:


> Danielle Fishel


Her face looks a lot like my cousin's daughter (who's only 13 now.) He's in for some rough years ahead, but he did share his strategy with me. Shoot the first one, and word will get out.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Wouldn't have to shoot the second one, too, to prove he can still get the job done from prison?


----------



## MikeAndrews

And she does look A-MAZE-ZING on a 50 foot wide screen with or without 3-D.








Watch at dem legs at the end of Gravity.

Thinking she works out those gams.


----------



## BrettStah

Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## jsmeeker

BrettStah said:


> Jennifer Love Hewitt


Is not 40


----------



## BrettStah

That's a technicality.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

BrettStah said:


> Danielle Fishel





BrettStah said:


> Jennifer Love Hewitt


Three strikes and you're out.

And, those two weren't even close!

And, Google is your friend.


----------



## BrettStah

What can I say, I focus more on the photos than the numbers.


----------



## BrettStah

Consider me a time traveler from 10 years in the future - these two will still be hawt!


----------



## DevdogAZ

Rose McGowan turned 40 in September. Here she is in July, just a couple months shy of 40:










And in August, just a couple weeks before her birthday:










And a couple days after her 40th birthday in September:


----------



## JohnB1000

Don't knock a man for posting pictures !!!!!! :}


----------



## stahta01

DevdogAZ said:


> Rose McGowan turned 40 in September.
> 
> And a couple days after her 40th birthday in September:


I think she looks best in the last picture; likely a lighting issue.

Tim S.


----------



## Rainy Dave

Rebecca Romijn from a recent Funny or Die bit


Spoiler















The full video at http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/04252b06cf/the-hand-bra-by-rebecca-romijn?rel=player


----------



## scole250

BrettStah said:


> What can I say, I focus more on the photos than the numbers.


I see no foul. We're getting low on 40 year olds.


----------



## Satchel

Gretchen Mol is 40...currently on Boardwalk Empire


----------



## unitron

Rainy Dave said:


> Rebecca Romijn from a recent Funny or Die bit
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The full video at http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/04252b06cf/the-hand-bra-by-rebecca-romijn?rel=player


I think I just figured out how they could have kept King and Maxwell on the air.


----------



## unitron

cheesesteak said:


> Lena Headley is queen of the *****-face look. She's scowled her way through the Terminator tv show and GoT.


If they'd made GoT a few decades before it was written, Morgan Fairchild would have made an excellent Cersei.

Last time I saw her was about 3 or 4 years ago on _Chuck_, but she didn't look too bad even that recently.


----------



## MacThor

efilippi said:


> Monica Potter dropped out of the ratings for me when she wussed out last year and wore that stupid conehead thing in order to avoid cutting off her hair. She might have won an emmy but for that.


That's a stretch. Was she even nominated?


----------



## JohnB1000

Inspired by this weeks EW

Peri Gilpin looking pretty good for 52 (49 here I think)









Jane Leeves









Gillian Anderson (again)









Annabeth Gish









and an honorary mention for the 71 year old Stefanie Powers


----------



## trainman

scole250 said:


> We're getting low on 40 year olds.


We _are?_ Seems like there are more of them every day.


----------



## MikeAndrews

Who I saw on TV today:

Allison Janney:


















Mary Steenburgen:


----------



## unitron

JohnB1000 said:


> Inspired by this weeks EW
> 
> Peri Gilpin looking pretty good for 52 (49 here I think)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jane Leeves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gillian Anderson (again)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annabeth Gish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and an honorary mention for the 71 year old Stefanie Powers


That's a very Jane Seymour-looking picture of Gillian Anderson.

Meanwhile, the Senior Citizeness from U.N.C.L.E. seems to be holding up quite nicely.


----------



## JLucPicard

netringer said:


> Who I saw on TV today:


I know this is all subjective and everything, but is there a way for me to put just netringer's picture posts on 'ignore'?

Don't know that I can agree with either of those, and that stupid photoshopped picture was just ridiculous!


----------



## MikeCC

unitron said:


> That's a very Jane Seymour-looking picture of Gillian Anderson.
> 
> Meanwhile, the Senior Citizeness from U.N.C.L.E. seems to be holding up quite nicely.


_Senior Citizens from U.N.C.L.E.?_ Stephanie Powers starred in _The Girl from U.N.C.L.E._ But Rob Lowe and Robert Wagner had nothing to do with the franchise.

Try something like _Hart Monitor to Hart Monitor_.


----------



## Supfreak26

Kablemodem said:


> And she has hairy knees.


I can see where a comment like this might fit but this isn't it.

If I were to see her on the street, I wouldn't give her a second glance. I wouldn't try and pick her up in a bar unless it was 15 minutes until close and the pickings were slim. I just don't find her attractive at all.

What's wrong with that?


----------



## Kablemodem

Supfreak26 said:


> What's wrong with that?


Nothing. I don't find her attractive, either. I bet she has hairy knees. Because she looks like pug.


----------



## Supfreak26

Kablemodem said:


> Nothing. I don't find her attractive, either. I bet she has hairy knees. Because she looks like pug.


Ah crap. Zoomed.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

netringer said:


> Mary Steenburgen:


Mary Steenburgen is 60! And she looks fantastic (that photo is from this year).


----------



## jsmeeker

Dunno if she has been in anything super current on TV or has made some random recent guest appearance. Also, I don't think she has been posted before.

Rosemarie DeWitt is 41 (will be 42 later this week)


----------



## DevdogAZ

jsmeeker said:


> Dunno if she has been in anything super current on TV or has made some random recent guest appearance. Also, I don't think she has been posted before.
> 
> Rosemarie DeWitt is 41 (will be 42 later this week)


Check your math. She was born in 74, so she'll be 39 later this week.


----------



## jsmeeker

Wikipedia says she was born in 1971. USA Today is where I go the tidbit she turns 42 this week.


----------



## DevdogAZ

jsmeeker said:


> Wikipedia says she was born in 1971. USA Today is where I go the tidbit she turns 42 this week.


Hmm. IMDb says Oct 26, 1974. I suppose it's possible IMDb is wrong on this one.


----------



## MikeAndrews

DreadPirateRob said:


> Mary Steenburgen is 60! And she looks fantastic (that photo is from this year).


Yeah, and she still has that cute voice like she's 16.

_Put me on ignore and miss that._


----------



## BrettStah

Why are some folks going into private detective mode over the ages? Does it really matter? Don't be a dick (aka private detective).


----------



## DevdogAZ

BrettStah said:


> Why are some folks going into private detective mode over the ages? Does it really matter? Don't be a dick (aka private detective).


I just went to look her up because I didn't recognize her and happened to notice the 1974 date on IMDb. I'm not at all complaining about the posting of pictures of a hot woman who may or may not be 40.


----------



## JohnB1000

BrettStah said:


> Why are some folks going into private detective mode over the ages? Does it really matter? Don't be a dick (aka private detective).


+ 100

I come here for nice pictures not discussions 

Oh and Wikipedia says she is 41, no 42, no 47, no 39, no she's 11, no she doesn't exist...................


----------



## jsmeeker

BrettStah said:


> Why are some folks going into private detective mode over the ages? Does it really matter? Don't be a dick (aka private detective).


Well, in some cases, it's obvious.

The rule is 40+ 34 isn't 40+. Neither is 39 and a half. There has to be SOME amount of rules. We used to be a little stricter on the TV thing, but I think the age rule is one that has to held to pretty firmly.


----------



## MikeAndrews

jsmeeker said:


> Well, in some cases, it's obvious.
> 
> The rule is 40+ 34 isn't 40+. Neither is 39 and a half. There has to be SOME amount of rules. We used to be a little stricter on the TV thing, but I think the age rule is one that has to held to pretty firmly.


Add evidently the thread po-lice want the rule that it be limited between 40-however old they feel.


----------



## Jeeters

DevdogAZ said:


> Hmm. IMDb says Oct 26, 1974. I suppose it's possible IMDb is wrong on this one.


It also says she graduated in '89, which would mean she'd have been fifiteen-ish around then if the '74 birth date is true. (I said "-ish" because I don't feel like doing the arithmetic.).


----------



## efilippi

This thread has taken a turn for the worse. Smeeker made a good post of a pretty woman of the requisite age. Devdog rather rudely accused him of being math-challenged, when all it was that there are multiple birth date claims on the net. Then people got all up in arms about it. Weird.

I think she's gorgeous, regardless of which net database has the correct age.


----------



## jsmeeker

efilippi said:


> This thread has taken a turn for the worse. Smeeker made a good post of a pretty woman of the requisite age. Devdog rather rudely accused him of being math-challenged, when all it was that there are multiple birth date claims on the net. Then people got all up in arms about it. Weird.
> 
> I think she's gorgeous, regardless of which net database has the correct age.


It's not his fault that the site he looked at had the wrong age. If she really is 39, then she isn't eligible for this thread. No matter how gorgeous she is. It's really not any different than posting someone who might be (and is) 34. I checked the age myself, just to be sure. But went to Wikipedia instead to confirm what I saw at USA Today.

I still think the 40+ rule is important. Otherwise, re-title the thread to hawt actresses so I can post a bunch of under 30 hotties.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

I don't mind previews of those who are set to join this elite group shortly. For instance, Yunjin Kim (from Lost) turns 40 on 11/7.


----------



## JohnB1000

Saffron Burrows is 41 today. Picture is probably a couple of years old.

She was on Bones and Law and Order

Side Note: How come every google search has "Woman XYZ Feet" as the first search suggestion ?


----------



## andyw715

Julia Ormond (Witches of East End) is 48 (this photo is 5 years old)


----------



## MikeCC

DreadPirateRob said:


> I don't mind previews of those who are set to join this elite group shortly. For instance, Yunjin Kim (from Lost) turns 40 on 11/7.


*After careful review by the judges, that post is allowed!* I humbly accept my duty and responsibility to analyze and review any other such submissions.

(Analyze is _NOT _a double entendre... Well, it _IS_, I realize, but that's inadvertent... as opposing to advertent.)


----------



## JohnB1000

I was surprised to learn that Madeline Stowe is 55, wow that mean I must be.......


----------



## cheesesteak

Sage Steele of ESPN. 41. A bit too skinny for my tastes but she's very pretty. She's not an actress but she is on tv a lot. Close enough for me.


----------



## KyleLC

I think this is a better picture.


----------



## cheesesteak

KyleLC said:


> I think this is a better picture.


I agree. Must be from after she got away from Skip Bayless and Stephen A. Smith.


----------



## Craigbob

DevdogAZ said:


> Rose McGowan turned 40 in September. Here she is in July, just a couple months shy of 40:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO!
> 
> And in August, just a couple weeks before her birthday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO!
> 
> And a couple days after her 40th birthday in September:


A thousand times NO!

Hot at all. Her face in the 1st pic is scary and in that 2nd picture she looks like a man.


----------



## efilippi

Methinks living in socal has messed with Craigbob's mind. Ms. McGowan is no Andrea Roth but she is in no way deserving of "a thousand times NO!"


----------



## Jayjoans

make that 1001.


----------



## Kevin L

1002


----------



## smak

Are people purposely choosing horrible pictures? I'd say at least 75% of the pictures here are as bad a picture that you can take of somebody.

Is it because it's hard to find pictures that you know are of them post 40 so you choose these horrible pictures?

-smak-


----------



## DevdogAZ

smak said:


> Are people purposely choosing horrible pictures? I'd say at least 75% of the pictures here are as bad a picture that you can take of somebody.
> 
> Is it because it's hard to find pictures that you know are of them post 40 so you choose these horrible pictures?
> 
> -smak-


When I post I do a search using the "[actress name] 2013" to find a recent picture. I'm sure there are better pictures out there from when they were younger, but the whole point of this thread is to show that they still look hot at 40+.


----------



## Shaunnick

Craigbob said:


> A thousand times NO!
> 
> Hot at all. Her face in the 1st pic is scary and in that 2nd picture she looks like a man.


While not ugly, she is just not my cup of tea. Kind of like Uma Thurman to me. People find her hawt, I don't. She is attractive, but just does not do it for me.


----------



## andyw715

Lola Glaudini 41, Criminal Minds, Person Of Interest.


----------



## JoeyJoJo

Having trouble finding a more recent pic that isn't just a candid, but this one is from 2008 when she turned 40.

Vanessa Marcil


----------



## efilippi

Loved those Las Vegas girls. Thanks for the pic.


----------



## DUDE_NJX

I watched the show just for her, basically.


----------



## MikeCC

JoeyJoJo said:


> Having trouble finding a more recent pic that isn't just a candid, but this one is from 2008 when she turned 40.
> 
> Vanessa Marcil


I gotta say, this post seems to be clear evidence that 40 is the new 20.


----------



## JohnB1000

2012 I think


----------



## DevdogAZ

According to this site, that picture was on September 16, 2003 at the kickoff event for the premiere of "Las Vegas."

But I'm not complaining. At all.


----------



## Shaunnick

Nice dress.


----------



## BrettStah




----------



## MikeCC

Holy crap, _VERY _nice dress.

Although, to be honest, this is a case of the person making the clothes. She wears it well.... very well.


----------



## efilippi

How do you spell WoW?


----------



## DevdogAZ

Wow is right. Apparently that's what she wore to the Daytime Emmy Awards on May 21, 2004, according to this site.


----------



## JohnB1000

DevdogAZ said:


> But I'm not complaining. At all.


So what are you doing ?


----------



## DevdogAZ

JohnB1000 said:


> So what are you doing ?


Just pointing out that the picture wasn't from 2012, but from 2003. Still love Vanessa Marcil, though.


----------



## replaytv

KyleLC said:


> I think this is a better picture.


YUM!!!!


----------



## bengalfreak

Gotta say, at 40 the body still looks pretty good.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

Vanessa Marcil is exquisite.


----------



## DevdogAZ

DreadPirateRob said:


> Vanessa Marcil is exquisite.


Indeed. Here's the most recent pic I can find, from September 2012.


----------



## Jayjoans

bengalfreak said:


> Gotta say, at 40 the body still looks pretty good.


butterface, and there are tens of thousands of women over 40 with bodies as good or better than that. Since the start of this thread the standard has dropped considerably, more miss than hit now..... but I still come back to check.


----------



## gchance

Jayjoans said:


> butterface, and there are tens of thousands of women over 40 with bodies as good or better than that. *Since the start of this thread the standard has dropped considerably*, more miss than hit now..... but I still come back to check.


I beg to differ, if anything it's worse now than when the thread started. Post #5 was:



Amnesia said:


> Pauley Perrette is 40.


While she's certainly not homely, if someone brought her up NOW, there would be complaints.










Greg


----------



## smak

MikeCC said:


> Holy crap, _VERY _nice dress.
> 
> Although, to be honest, this is a case of the person making the clothes. She wears it well.... very well.


And it's actually a shear dress, not fake shear.

-smak-


----------



## gchance

smak said:


> And it's actually a shear dress, not fake shear.
> 
> -smak-












Greg


----------



## JohnB1000

Jayjoans said:


> ... but I still come back to check.


Please feel free to stop visiting if you are unhappy


----------



## bengalfreak

Jayjoans said:


> butterface, and there are tens of thousands of women over 40 with bodies as good or better than that. Since the start of this thread the standard has dropped considerably, more miss than hit now..... but I still come back to check.


Tens of thousands, yeah, not so much.


----------



## bengalfreak

Heidi Klum still has it at 40. And yes, the pick is from last year when she was only 39.


----------



## bengalfreak

Kate is still looking fantabulous. Here in 2012.


----------



## GoPackGo

bengalfreak said:


> Kate is still looking fantabulous. Here in 2012.


Don't make me post another pic of her sister.


----------



## unitron

smak said:


> And it's actually a shear dress, not fake shear.
> 
> -smak-


Some of it does appear to have been sheared away.

But I suspect you meant "sheer".


----------



## andyw715

It sheer is hawt!!


----------



## scole250

bengalfreak said:


> Gotta say, at 40 the body still looks pretty good.


I know she was a supermodel, but she reminds me of a Klingon.


----------



## JohnB1000

unitron said:


> Some of it does appear to have been sheared away.
> 
> But I suspect you meant "sheer".


Great contributiimon to the thread!


----------



## gchance

JohnB1000 said:


> Great contributiimon to the thread!


I'm not sure if she's 40, but she's shear...ing.










Greg


----------



## scooterboy

JohnB1000 said:


> Great contributiimon to the thread!


Is that one of the Pokemon characters?


----------



## JohnB1000

Yes, a hot 40 year old one.


----------



## Satchel

Never a bad time for Padma Lakshmi


----------



## Howie

I owner what happened to her arm.


----------



## Satchel

Howie said:


> I owner what happened to her arm.


Car accident.


----------



## unitron

gchance said:


> I'm not sure if she's 40, but she's shear...ing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greg


So would that make watching her work on the landscaping a "shear" pleasure?


----------



## MikeCC

unitron said:


> So would that make watching her work on the landscaping a "shear" pleasure?


Are you volunteering to help trim the bush?


----------



## Supfreak26

bengalfreak said:


> Gotta say, at 40 the body still looks pretty good.


Good body, sure. But that face? *shudder*


----------



## KyleLC

That's a bad picture of her face. Normally she looks much better than that.


----------



## Jayjoans

bengalfreak said:


> Tens of thousands, yeah, not so much.


There are 3.4 billion women in the world. You have a hard time believing there are tens of thousands of women with a 40+ yr. old body as good or better than Tyra Banks? Do you get out much? Every been to a beach or resort in France, Caribbean, Florida, California, Hawaii, or dozens of other places? Those are just the ones that can be verified with your own lyin' eyes.

Yeah, tens of thousands.

3.4 billion/20,000= 1 Tyra Banks quality 40+ year old body in every 170,000 women.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

KyleLC said:


> That's a bad picture of her face. Normally she looks much better than that.


If there's one thing this thread has taught me, it's that if it's possible to take an unflattering picture of a woman, she is by definition not hawt.


----------



## cheesesteak

I'd have no problem dealing with Tyra Bank's face as long as she got a personality transplant.


----------



## JohnB1000

I can't post a picture here at work so this makes 10 posts in a row without a new picture.

Thread fail !!!!!


----------



## DevdogAZ

Heidi Klum from the 2013 Oscars:










Padma Lakshmi at 2013 Emmys:


----------



## MikeAndrews

Patricia Arquette on Boardwalk Empire with her fantastical cleavage.


----------



## bengalfreak

Jayjoans said:


> There are 3.4 billion women in the world. You have a hard time believing there are tens of thousands of women with a 40+ yr. old body as good or better than Tyra Banks? Do you get out much? Every been to a beach or resort in France, Caribbean, Florida, California, Hawaii, or dozens of other places? Those are just the ones that can be verified with your own lyin' eyes.
> 
> Yeah, tens of thousands.
> 
> 3.4 billion/20,000= 1 Tyra Banks quality 40+ year old body in every 170,000 women.


Look bud, there are very few pictures of women in this thread with 40 year old bodies that can hold a candle to Tyra Banks and these are the creme of the crop. So, I'm pretty certain there are not tens of thousands of them despite the fact there are 3.2 billion of them in the world. I think she has a great body, you, obviously don't. You also, obviously, have poor taste but nobody's perfect.


----------



## bengalfreak

Rob Helmerichs said:


> If there's one thing this thread has taught me, it's that if it's possible to take an unflattering picture of a woman, she is by definition not hawt.


I'm hoping that's tongue in cheek, because its possible to take a bad photo of ANY woman.


----------



## cheesesteak

I'm wondering when Netringer will post a picture of Tyne Daly.


----------



## billypritchard

bengalfreak said:


> I'm hoping that's tongue in cheek, because its possible to take a bad photo of ANY woman.


I think that is Rob's nickname. Good ole 'Tongue-in-Cheek-Rob'.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

billypritchard said:


> I think that is Rob's nickname. Good ole 'Tongue-in-Cheek-Rob'.


Awww, that's one of the nicest things anybody's ever said about me.

<sob>


----------



## MonsterJoe

This thread is simultaneously captivating (pictures) and disgusting (conversation).

Now let me duck out before I get slammed by the thread police for not offering up a 40 year old sacrifice to the Internet volcano gods.


----------



## cherry ghost

starting the Grace Park countdown, 4 1/2 months to go

[media]http://static.tvgcdn.net/MediaBin/Galleries/Editorial/130513/Sexy_Crimefighters/thumbs/sexy-crime-fighter-park-hawaii1_343x500.jpg[/media]


----------



## fmowry

MonsterJoe said:


> This thread is simultaneously captivating (pictures) and disgusting (conversation).
> 
> Now let me duck out before I get slammed by the thread police for not offering up a 40 year old sacrifice to the Internet volcano gods.


Or from netringer's last post, disgusting (pictures).


----------



## cheesesteak

Patricia Arquette isn't disgusting. She's just faaaaar from hawt.


----------



## Alfer

cheesesteak said:


> Patricia Arquette isn't disgusting. She's just faaaaar from hawt.


+1000


----------



## loubob57

cherry ghost said:


> starting the Grace Park countdown, 4 1/2 months to go


She needs to eat a sammich.


----------



## DUDE_NJX

cheesesteak said:


> Patricia Arquette isn't disgusting. She's just faaaaar from hawt.


On the overall scale, she's much closer to disgusting than hot.


----------



## aindik

Forget about the word "fantastical," I'm not even sure that's "cleavage."


----------



## DUDE_NJX

More like fattage.


----------



## fmowry

cheesesteak said:


> Patricia Arquette isn't disgusting. She's just faaaaar from hawt.


Yeah but that wouldn't have worked with my MonsterJoe quote.

Either way she is in the wrong thread.


----------



## JohnB1000

Once again gents, this thread is not for discussing the negative aspects of ladies you don't appreciate but for posting those that you do. If you don't like a picture then respond with a better one of someone else.


----------



## DevdogAZ

JohnB1000 said:


> Once again gents, this thread is not for discussing the negative aspects of ladies you don't appreciate but for posting those that you do. If you don't like a picture then respond with a better one of someone else.


Amen, brotha!

Connie Britton at that 2013 Emmys in September:


----------



## fmowry

JohnB1000 said:


> Once again gents, this thread is not for discussing the negative aspects of ladies you don't appreciate but for posting those that you do. If you don't like a picture then respond with a better one of someone else.


OK Mr. thread police. I'm not sure that being in here for less than a year qualifies you to tell everyone else what the rules are. As long as you can post your opinion (and the fact that you have numerous posts with no pics), I'm fine with people discussing the "hawtness" of subjects in the pictures in this thread.

I'm sure Rosie O'Donnell is "hawt" to someone out there but there would certainly be protest if a cleavage picture of her appears in the thread.


----------



## Flop

fmowry said:


> I'm sure Rosie O'Donnell is "hawt" to someone out there but there would certainly be protest if a cleavage picture of her appears in the thread.


You do realize you just doomed us?


----------



## fmowry

Happy Halloween:


----------



## Steveknj

Jayjoans said:


> There are 3.4 billion women in the world. You have a hard time believing there are tens of thousands of women with a 40+ yr. old body as good or better than Tyra Banks? Do you get out much? Every been to a beach or resort in France, Caribbean, Florida, California, Hawaii, or dozens of other places? Those are just the ones that can be verified with your own lyin' eyes.
> 
> Yeah, tens of thousands.
> 
> 3.4 billion/20,000= 1 Tyra Banks quality 40+ year old body in every 170,000 women.


That's why I always say, the most beautiful women I have ever seen are NOT celebrities, not models, not TV actresses, not movie stars. They are everyday people doing everyday things.


----------



## Steveknj

bengalfreak said:


> Look bud, there are very few pictures of women in this thread with 40 year old bodies that can hold a candle to Tyra Banks and these are the creme of the crop. So, I'm pretty certain there are not tens of thousands of them despite the fact there are 3.2 billion of them in the world. I think she has a great body, you, obviously don't. You also, obviously, have poor taste but nobody's perfect.


So it's only possible to be a hot woman if you are famous? I probably know a dozen women within my own circle of friends and acquaintances that Tyra couldn't hold a candle to. But I guess you are star struck.


----------



## Steveknj

fmowry said:


> I'm sure Rosie O'Donnell is "hawt" to someone out there but there would certainly be protest if a cleavage picture of her appears in the thread.


Thanks, you've officially ruined lunch 

I know that the thread has been hijacked from me a LONG time ago (I was the OP), but I think discussion is fine, but lets have some pictures...please!?

(unfortunately, I usually post from work, so pictures are out for me to post, but I will sure comment!)


----------



## DevdogAZ

Why can't people post pictures from work? Is it because you can't even view them due to internet filters? Because if you can view them, then it's pretty easy to copy the URL and paste it into a post. You don't have to have the ability to download/save/host the picture yourself. Sure, some sites don't allow hotlinking, but if/when that happens, you can just fix it after the fact.


----------



## DUDE_NJX

I'd think it's because people don't want to browse for pictures to post.


----------



## Steveknj

DevdogAZ said:


> Why can't people post pictures from work? Is it because you can't even view them due to internet filters? Because if you can view them, then it's pretty easy to copy the URL and paste it into a post. You don't have to have the ability to download/save/host the picture yourself. Sure, some sites don't allow hotlinking, but if/when that happens, you can just fix it after the fact.


I just don't think it's appropriate and I don't need to accidentally go to a site I shouldn't have in search of that picture. It's just not worth the risk. I'm sure it's not a great idea to even come to this thread. Yeah, I do anyway. Last thing I need is someone to pull up a log of where I'm searching and see the pictures I was looking at or searching for.


----------



## tivoboyjr

Steveknj said:


> I just don't think it's appropriate and I don't need to accidentally go to a site I shouldn't have in search of that picture. It's just not worth the risk. I'm sure it's not a great idea to even come to this thread. Yeah, I do anyway. Last thing I need is someone to pull up a log of where I'm searching and see the pictures I was looking at or searching for.


This. It's not that I *can't* post from work, it's that I don't want to.

Viewing this thread is as bold as I get on my work computer.


----------



## JohnB1000

fmowry said:


> OK Mr. thread police. I'm not sure that being in here for less than a year qualifies you to tell everyone else what the rules are. As long as you can post your opinion (and the fact that you have numerous posts with no pics), I'm fine with people discussing the "hawtness" of subjects in the pictures in this thread.
> 
> I'm sure Rosie O'Donnell is "hawt" to someone out there but there would certainly be protest if a cleavage picture of her appears in the thread.


You are a typing definition of the flaws of this thread. You respond to a post saying just post better pictures with yet more negativity. You have time to research when I started posting but not to find a picture of a nice lady 

Ashley Judd, 45ish, on the TV show Missing (2012)


----------



## Jayjoans

I think Ashley Judd is a very nice addition to this thread. However, does it look to others like maybe she's been prescribed some steroids for something? She used to have a very thin and lean face, but recent pics show it to be much rounder and fuller.

(there, I tried to make a comment without being negative, just observant and curious)


----------



## JohnB1000

Maybe she just got older.


----------



## Satchel

Incredible, but Pam Anderson got a haircut and it completely makes her look better...


----------



## DevdogAZ

Satchel said:


> Incredible, but Pam Anderson got a haircut and it completely makes her look better...


Disagree. Can't stand short hair on women, and I think that looks awful.


----------



## bengalfreak

Steveknj said:


> So it's only possible to be a hot woman if you are famous?


Nope, but by and large, television personalities are better looking than 90% of the other females out there which is why you rarely find truly ugly women on TV unless they have great talent and have aged themselves into the homeliness.



Steveknj said:


> I probably know a dozen women within my own circle of friends and acquaintances that Tyra couldn't hold a candle to.


Yeah, probably not. Unless you run in that truly blessed part of the populace that spends as much on plastic surgery as the rest of us do on mortgage payments.


----------



## bengalfreak

Satchel said:


> Incredible, but Pam Anderson got a haircut and it completely makes her look better...


I could not disagree more. It makes her look old.


----------



## Hoffer

That picture of Pam with short hair is bad. Need to see her all done up sexy to tell if the hair really is that bad.


----------



## fmowry

JohnB1000 said:


> You are a typing definition of the flaws of this thread. You respond to a post saying just post better pictures with yet more negativity. You have time to research when I started posting but not to find a picture of a nice lady


I've probably posted more pics in this thread than you chief. <middle finger icon>


----------



## cheesesteak

Judging strictly on those two pictures, Pamela Anderson looks much better with the short hair. She actually looks like an adult. She looks like plastic blow up doll trying desperately to look young in the long hair picture.


----------



## Inundated

bengalfreak said:


> Yeah, probably not. Unless you run in that truly blessed part of the populace that spends as much on plastic surgery as the rest of us do on mortgage payments.


Take away all the plastic surgery, the deluxe makeup and treatments, and that 90% figure of yours goes down dramatically.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

cheesesteak said:


> Judging strictly on those two pictures, Pamela Anderson looks much better with the short hair. She actually looks like an adult. She looks like plastic blow up doll trying desperately to look young in the long hair picture.


More to the point, with the short hair she looks like a human being.


----------



## Steveknj

bengalfreak said:


> Nope, but by and large, television personalities are better looking than 90% of the other females out there which is why you rarely find truly ugly women on TV unless they have great talent and have aged themselves into the homeliness.
> 
> Yeah, probably not. Unless you run in that truly blessed part of the populace that spends as much on plastic surgery as the rest of us do on mortgage payments.


You really don't get out much do you?

There are probably 20 million people in the tri-state area, there are definitely a lot more hot women here than on TV, trust me.


----------



## Steveknj

cheesesteak said:


> Judging strictly on those two pictures, Pamela Anderson looks much better with the short hair. She actually looks like an adult. She looks like plastic blow up doll trying desperately to look young in the long hair picture.


I don't like short hair and I agree. I never actually thought she had a great looking face to begin with (smokin' body though). With the short hair she looks less freaky.


----------



## Steveknj

Inundated said:


> Take away all the plastic surgery, the deluxe makeup and treatments, and that 90% figure of yours goes down dramatically.


Very true.

No denying that the majority of women on TV are more attractive than the average woman (and same goes for men). That said, that doesn't mean that they are THE most attractive, again, unless you're the type of person who doesn't get out much (not directed at you Inundated).


----------



## MikeCC

bengalfreak said:


> Nope, but by and large, television personalities are better looking than 90% of the other females out there which is why you rarely find truly ugly women on TV unless they have great talent and have aged themselves into the homeliness.
> 
> [...]


I suspect that is true, primarily because a key attribute in the television and movie industry is physical attractiveness. The industry tends to filter out less attractive people: agents look to represent prettier people, and will suggest ways to physically enhance or improve clients' appearance; casting directors populate movies and TV shows with stunning actors; even local TV news shows tend to have on air talent who are _very _nice to look at.

And why?

Because we, the viewers, want it. We want to look at gorgeous women, and handsome guys. Sure exceptions exist. of course. But the very fact we have a thread about hot women over 40 tends to validate my point: we respond visually.


----------



## Steveknj

MikeCC said:


> I suspect that is true, primarily because a key attribute in the television and movie industry is physical attractiveness. The industry tends to filter out less attractive people: agents look to represent prettier people, and will suggest ways to physically enhance or improve clients' appearance; casting directors populate movies and TV shows with stunning actors; even local TV news shows tend to have on air talent who are _very _nice to look at.
> 
> And why?
> 
> Because we, the viewers, want it. We want to look at gorgeous women, and handsome guys. Sure exceptions exist. of course. But the very fact we have a thread about hot women over 40 tends to validate my point: we respond visually.


Of course. But that doesn't mean the MAJORITY of beautiful people are on TV (or in the media) does it? Lets say there are 10,000 actresses on TV (and that's probably high) of ALL ages. That's out of a population of 300 million people. That's a VERY small percentage of the population. If you say roughly half are women and half of those women are under 40 (I have no idea here, I'm just guessing), that's so that's 75 million women over 40. Would you think 1% if the women in that population would be considered TV beautiful? that's STILL 750,000 women (over 40). The TV actress portion of that is STILL a small percentage. That's why I don't get his statement that the only attractive women are media stars.


----------



## replaytv

Steveknj said:


> So it's only possible to be a hot woman if you are famous? I probably know a dozen women within my own circle of friends and acquaintances that Tyra couldn't hold a candle to. But I guess you are star struck.


I have always been amazed the beauties I see in day to day life. I would say that the most of the stars aren't as beautiful as many women I have seen in daily life.

While walking out of the thrift store a teenager that was one of the most beautiful persons that I have ever seen. She had a grungy t-shirt on and worn dirty jeans, but her cloths couldn't hide her beauty.

Last week I saw a woman with beautiful gray hair. She was probably over 60 but even though she had wrinkles and other signs of age, nothing could stop me from judging her as a incredible beauty, far more beautiful than any star of her age that I have seen on the screen. 
This link isn't to a picture of either female, but is an example of the beauty all around us, in nature and hiking out in nature. 
http://www.meetup.com/adventurers-99/photos/17182542/#280431202


----------



## MikeCC

Steveknj said:


> Of course. But that doesn't mean the MAJORITY of beautiful people are on TV (or in the media) does it? Lets say there are 10,000 actresses on TV (and that's probably high) of ALL ages. That's out of a population of 300 million people. That's a VERY small percentage of the population. If you say roughly half are women and half of those women are under 40 (I have no idea here, I'm just guessing), that's so that's 75 million women over 40. Would you think 1% if the women in that population would be considered TV beautiful? that's STILL 750,000 women (over 40). The TV actress portion of that is STILL a small percentage. That's why I don't get his statement that the only attractive women are media stars.


You are missing the point. No one is arguing that the population at large does not have a lot of attractive women. Not at all. After all, where do these beautiful actresses come from, anyway?

However, a point can be made that by and large, the entertainment industry (a subset of the overall population) has a much greater percentage of attractive people than the overall population. That simply means less attractive people either do not tend to go into the entertainment industry and/or less attractive people tend not to be as successful in the entertainment industry.

I'm not making a judgment in any way; I'm simply pointing out that on a percentage basis, entertainment industry to the population as a whole, the entertainment industry has a greater percentage of beautiful people.

Are there more beautiful people in existence on this planet than there are beautiful people in Hollywood? Quite likely. But that ain't the same thing at all.

Pick a random TV star, and pick a random clerk at the grocery store for example. It's a good bet the random TV star would be considered physically more attractive than the random clerk. Can you find a grocery store clerk that is more beautiful than the TV star? I'm sure you could. But in a completely random selection, the odds are not in your favor.

That's why we discuss attractive stars. That, and the fact that stars will have oodles of photos about 'em on line and in print. If we asked you to start posting pictures of very attractive grocery store clerks, you'd likely get yourself arrested.


----------



## frombhto323

MikeCC said:


> You are missing the point. No one is arguing that the population at large does not have a lot of attractive women. Not at all. After all, where do these beautiful actresses come from, anyway?
> 
> However, a point can be made that by and large, the entertainment industry (a subset of the overall population) has a much greater percentage of attractive people than the overall population. That simply means less attractive people either do not tend to go into the entertainment industry and/or less attractive people tend not to be as successful in the entertainment industry.
> 
> I'm not making a judgment in any way; I'm simply pointing out that on a percentage basis, entertainment industry to the population as a whole, the entertainment industry has a greater percentage of beautiful people.
> 
> Are there more beautiful people in existence on this planet than there are beautiful people in Hollywood? Quite likely. But that ain't the same thing at all.
> 
> Pick a random TV star, and pick a random clerk at the grocery store for example. It's a good bet the random TV star would be considered physically more attractive than the random clerk. Can you find a grocery store clerk that is more beautiful than the TV star? I'm sure you could. But in a completely random selection, the odds are not in your favor.
> 
> That's why we discuss attractive stars. That, and the fact that stars will have oodles of photos about 'em on line and in print. *If we asked you to start posting pictures of very attractive grocery store clerks, you'd likely get yourself arrested*.


Good post, but please don't give anyone any ideas.


----------



## loubob57

frombhto323 said:


> Good post, but please don't give anyone any ideas.


Someone could start a "Hawtest grocery store clerk" thread...


----------



## MikeCC

loubob57 said:


> Someone could start a "Hawtest grocery store clerk" thread...


Nah, we'd soon be squabbling over some former clerk who hadn't worked a checkout line for over two years. And would stockers count? I see chaos and madness, people. Chaos and madness.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

MikeCC said:


> Nah, we'd soon be squabbling...


You realize that everything after this is unnecessary information, right?


----------



## Steveknj

MikeCC said:


> You are missing the point. No one is arguing that the population at large does not have a lot of attractive women. Not at all. After all, where do these beautiful actresses come from, anyway?
> 
> However, a point can be made that by and large, the entertainment industry (a subset of the overall population) has a much greater percentage of attractive people than the overall population. That simply means less attractive people either do not tend to go into the entertainment industry and/or less attractive people tend not to be as successful in the entertainment industry.
> 
> I'm not making a judgment in any way; I'm simply pointing out that on a percentage basis, entertainment industry to the population as a whole, the entertainment industry has a greater percentage of beautiful people.
> 
> Are there more beautiful people in existence on this planet than there are beautiful people in Hollywood? Quite likely. But that ain't the same thing at all.
> 
> Pick a random TV star, and pick a random clerk at the grocery store for example. It's a good bet the random TV star would be considered physically more attractive than the random clerk. Can you find a grocery store clerk that is more beautiful than the TV star? I'm sure you could. But in a completely random selection, the odds are not in your favor.
> 
> That's why we discuss attractive stars. That, and the fact that stars will have oodles of photos about 'em on line and in print. If we asked you to start posting pictures of very attractive grocery store clerks, you'd likely get yourself arrested.


Nobody has ever said differently. Just like there are more 300 lb "fit" people playing football than the population at large. The point I tried to make earlier is that I probably know a dozen women more beautiful than Tara Banks, and the most beautiful women I've ever seen have never been in front of a camera of any kind. It's why I always think that when People or whoever has their issue about the most beautiful woman in the world, they are just not even close. The article name should be changed to "The most beautiful FAMOUS person in the World". We discuss attractive stars because we all know who they are. Nobody knows who Melissa who sits in the desk near me is, or my wife (she promised I could go out Saturday night if I said that ).


----------



## fmowry

Because of the Megyn Kelly is a hit thread:










I figure her "news" is about as newsworthy as Jenny McCarthy's on the View.


----------



## cheesesteak

In that picture, her face looks somewhat like the guy who plays Sam Winchester on Supernatural.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

Her face looks 3x too big for her body, although that may just be the way the pic is framed (including airbrushed/photoshopped).

/wouldstillhitit


----------



## tivoboyjr

loubob57 said:


> Someone could start a "Hawtest grocery store clerk" thread...


Years and years ago, my local grocery store clerk was a Raiderette and was, indeed, quite hot (though nowhere near 40). I went to the grocery store a lot.


----------



## JohnB1000

Lucy Liu


----------



## efilippi

I recall seeing Lucy Liu in one of the Angels movies where she was walking barefoot on somebodies back and thinking "gosh, even her feet are gorgeous!"


----------



## aindik

I don't know where all these women are that are hotter than Tyra Banks but I need to go to there.


----------



## replaytv

aindik said:


> I don't know where all these women are that are hotter than Tyra Banks but I need to go to there.


http://www.meetup.com/PhiladelphiaHappyHours/photos/17978222/

http://www.meetup.com/Philadelphia-Fun-40-Womens-Weekend-Meetup/photos/13517242/


----------



## aindik

replaytv said:


> http://www.meetup.com/PhiladelphiaHappyHours/photos/17978222/


Keep looking.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Naomi Watts turned 45 about a month ago.

Here she is this summer at the Critics Choice Awards:










And earlier this year at the Oscars:


----------



## replaytv

[media]http://www.wikifeet.com/pictures/Hoda-Kotb-Feet-42528.jpg[/media]

I think Hoda is gorgeous, and a great personality too.


----------



## DevdogAZ

replaytv said:


> [media]http://photos2.meetupstatic.com/photos/event/4/e/a/e/highres_253820142.jpeg[/media]
> 
> Is there anything more beautiful than a lady with her tongue out?


Apparently Miley Cyrus doesn't think so.


----------



## Azlen

Carmen Electra on the Today Show this morning.


----------



## MikeCC

Azlen said:


> Carmen Electra on the Today Show this morning.


Note her lifeguard uniform requirements:


Fishnet stockings
Dark nails filed to talon-like points.

Nonetheless, nice....


----------



## DUDE_NJX

Fishnets, to keep with the nautical theme. Nothing wrong with that. Nails help with the grip in the water.


----------



## Steveknj

aindik said:


> Keep looking.


Take a walk some summer day in Manhattan, you'll see plenty.


----------



## DUDE_NJX

DevdogAZ said:


> Naomi Watts turned 45 about a month ago.
> 
> Here she is this summer at the Critics Choice Awards:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And earlier this year at the Oscars:


So she's 10 yrs older than Diana, and still looks younger (and more attractive) than her. I always thought Diana looked older than she was.


----------



## philw1776

DUDE_NJX said:


> So she's 10 yrs older than Diana, and still looks younger (and more attractive) than her. I always thought Diana looked older than she was.


Just great.
Prepare for yet another war with Britain now.


----------



## aindik

Steveknj said:


> Take a walk some summer day in Manhattan, you'll see plenty.


I worked in Manhattan for three summers. Walked from Penn Station to 50th street and back every day. You'd only see women hotter than Tyra Banks if you think Tyra Banks is not hot. In which case you'd be crazy.


----------



## billypritchard

Heidi Klum really let herself go...


----------



## ihatecable

Kristin Chenoweth works for me.


----------



## brettatk

Technically Kristin Chenoweth was under 40 at the time of that FHM cover.


----------



## ihatecable

Better?


----------



## brettatk

Actually, yes. I definitely agree that she's hot.


----------



## Steveknj

aindik said:


> I worked in Manhattan for three summers. Walked from Penn Station to 50th street and back every day. You'd only see women hotter than Tyra Banks if you think Tyra Banks is not hot. In which case you'd be crazy.


I worked in Manhattan for 10 years. I saw hotter women than Tyra, most days. And I don't think Tyra is really all that anyway.


----------



## aindik

Steveknj said:


> I worked in Manhattan for 10 years. I saw hotter women than Tyra, most days. And I don't think Tyra is really all that anyway.


That's the point. If course you think you see hotter women than someone you don't think is all that hot.


----------



## ihatecable

brettatk said:


> Actually, yes. I definitely agree that she's hot.


I wouldn't kick her out of bed for eating crackers and getting crumbs on the sheets,lol


----------



## Steveknj

aindik said:


> That's the point. If course you think you see hotter women than someone you don't think is all that hot.


Except my point was..way back when, that I see hotter women than these celebrities most days and that the most beautiful women in the world are NOT celebrities. It's not about Banks.

Take away their make up and fake-ities and $10,000 dresses and they look like any other attractive woman.


----------



## gchance

This just in, Kristin ruined her hair. Guess she'll be excluded from the thread for a while.










Greg


----------



## aindik

If it makes sense for anyone to have a "pixie" haircut, it's her.


----------



## cheesesteak

Lena Headley has back tattoos:


----------



## Steveknj

cheesesteak said:


> Lena Headley has back tattoos:


Well that kinda ruined her for me


----------



## MikeAndrews

DevdogAZ said:


> Disagree. Can't stand short hair on women, and I think that looks awful.












I *like* short hair on women.


----------



## DUDE_NJX

Steveknj said:


> Well that kinda ruined her for me


No problem. I'll take her! :up:


----------



## loubob57

More short hair.

Ellen Barkin is 59!


----------



## Shaunnick

loubob57 said:


> More short hair.
> 
> Ellen Barkin is 59!


I thought she looked good in Ocean's 13, but otherwise I will take a pass.


----------



## efilippi

I was about to complain that Ellen Barkin was hardly a tv personality but checked on IMDB and learned I was quite wrong. I agree she is quite foxy and has always been a favorite of mine.

While on IMDB I noticed this which is certainly in keeping with the intent of this thread. Some good ones.


----------



## MikeCC

loubob57 said:


> More short hair.
> 
> Ellen Barkin is 59!


I thought someone snuck in a photo of David Spade, then I realized his pic would be prettier.


----------



## bsnelson

Satchel said:


> Incredible, but Pam Anderson got a haircut and it completely makes her look better...


Completely agree. She looks way more sexy to me on the right, even inclusive of clothing. Sometimes, "over-the-top-ness" works in reverse, and makes someone look less attractive.

Brad


----------



## bengalfreak

Steveknj said:


> That's why I don't get his statement that the only attractive women are media stars.


I never even came close to saying that. What I said is that YOU don't know a lot of women in your personal circle that are over 40 and better looking than Tyra Banks. There are certainly better looking woman out there, over 40, but I don't think there are alot of them, certainly not percentage wise. I mean she was a super model for a reason. Those girls don't have just average or even above average looks.


----------



## bengalfreak

MikeCC said:


> Note her lifeguard uniform requirements:
> 
> 
> Fishnet stockings
> Dark nails filed to talon-like points.
> 
> Nonetheless, nice....


Carmen, you have no talent whatsoever, but God are you gorgeous.


----------



## marksman

Okay this is going a bit out of bounds. This is Sonia Kruger, who is 48 now. She was 42 when this picture was taken:










I think she looks essentially the same now. She hosts Big Brother Australia and previously hosted some other shows. She played Tina Sparkle in the movie Strictly Ballroom.

Anyways I watch big brother AU and she is still very hot.


----------



## marksman

DreadPirateRob said:


> Vanessa Marcil is exquisite.


One of my all time favorites.


----------



## Steveknj

bengalfreak said:


> I never even came close to saying that. What I said is that YOU don't know a lot of women in your personal circle that are over 40 and better looking than Tyra Banks. There are certainly better looking woman out there, over 40, but I don't think there are alot of them, certainly not percentage wise. I mean she was a super model for a reason. Those girls don't have just average or even above average looks.


How can you make that statement unless you know my inner circle? And you'd be wrong.


----------



## MikeCC

Steveknj said:


> How can you make that statement unless you know my inner circle? And you'd be wrong.


And now we know he is just blowin' smoke... or maybe has the same taste as our buddy *netringer*. He may simply be proof to the adage that it takes all kinds...


----------



## Flop

Steveknj said:


> How can you make that statement unless you know my inner circle? And you'd be wrong.


Because you're in Jersey, and we've all seen the women from The Jersey Shore (since it was reality TV we know it must be the reality for all Jersey women).

Say hi to Snooky.


----------



## frombhto323

DevdogAZ said:


> Naomi Watts turned 45 about a month ago.
> 
> Here she is this summer at the Critics Choice Awards:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And earlier this year at the Oscars:


I had no idea Naomi Watts is that old. She definitely belongs in this thread.


----------



## Steveknj

Flop said:


> Because you're in Jersey, and we've all seen the women from The Jersey Shore (since it was reality TV we know it must be the reality for all Jersey women).
> 
> Say hi to Snooky.


I hate Jersey Shore. They have done such a disservice to this state. If everyone here was like them, I'd move too. And what's worse, most of the Jersey Shore people were Bennies (New Yorkers who come for the summer).

More women here look like Meadow Soprano than Snooky


----------



## JohnB1000

I think we should just open this up to hot women over 40 then there can be no question. Steve can post some pics, Naomi can be in despite not being on TV much and we might get more pics and less talk.

:up:


----------



## smak

JohnB1000 said:


> I think we should just open this up to hot women over 40 then there can be no question. Steve can post some pics, Naomi can be in despite not being on TV much and we might get more pics and less talk.
> 
> :up:


Then we can open it up to hot girls 22-25 

-smak-


----------



## Steveknj

JohnB1000 said:


> I think we should just open this up to hot women over 40 then there can be no question. Steve can post some pics, Naomi can be in despite not being on TV much and we might get more pics and less talk.
> 
> :up:


We can't even agree which TV celebrities are hot.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Shannon Elizabeth turned 40 on September 7. Here she is at an event last night (Nov. 4, 2013):










And here she is earlier this year:


----------



## DevdogAZ

Roselyn Sanchez turned 40 on April 2 this year. She's currently starring in the TV series "Devious Maids." Here she is at the 2013 Do Something Awards:










And at some fashion event earlier this year:


----------



## DevdogAZ

Neve Campbell turned 40 on October 3. Here she is at an event in August:


----------



## JohnB1000

Finally the point of the thread is remembered  !!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

JohnB1000 said:


> Finally the point of the thread is remembered  !!


Irony, thy name is JohnB1000.


----------



## jr461

bsnelson said:


> Completely agree. She looks way more sexy to me on the right, even inclusive of clothing. Sometimes, "over-the-top-ness" works in reverse, and makes someone look less attractive.
> 
> Brad


I agree with this. The picture on the right exemplifies what is more attractive to me which is less makeup, simpler hair and everyday type clothes.


----------



## jr461

Steveknj said:


> Take a walk some summer day in Manhattan, you'll see plenty.


This. I worked in Manhattan for 10 years, until 2011. The ONLY thing I miss is seeing the women parading around, particularly in summer.


----------



## Shaunnick

I am going to get dinged for this. Jaime Alexander is not even 30 yet but this dress is too hawt not to post.










Even hawter:



Spoiler


----------



## DevdogAZ

Dayum! I haven't watched the first Thor yet, but it looks like I definitely need to do that ASAP.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

She's a wonder.

Well, she's a Sif, but maybe she'll be a wonder.


----------



## Azlen

That dress covers what it is supposed to cover when looking straight on but have seen other pics where she might as well be naked when viewed from an angle.


----------



## ColdInTundra

Hmm... 84 pages and not a mention of Marlee Matlin. Currently on 'Switched At Birth'. Currently 48 years old according to imdb.

This pic was from 2011 if I figured out its source correctly


----------



## DUDE_NJX

Never heard of her....


----------



## gossamer88

DevdogAZ said:


> Roselyn Sanchez turned 40 on April 2 this year. She's currently starring in the TV series "Devious Maids." Here she is at the 2013 Do Something Awards:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And at some fashion event earlier this year:


I can see you really like her


----------



## cheesesteak

Ooh. I likes that.


----------



## DevdogAZ

gossamer88 said:


> I can see you really like her


D'oh! I was just looking at a list of celebs who were born in 1973 and posting people that hadn't been mentioned yet. That's probably the same reason I posted about her earlier in the thread.


----------



## JohnB1000

All of those people had been previously mentioned but that's OK with me.


----------



## andyw715

I think there should be a rule that if a hawt over 40 tv actress's picture was posted 30 pages ago then a repost is ok.


----------



## JohnB1000

I think reposting is always OK as oppose to people arguing etc (and text only posts like this one).


----------



## unitron

DUDE_NJX said:


> Never heard of her....


And she's never heard of you, either.

Or anybody else, for that matter.



Spoiler



She's deaf

Google "Children of a Lesser God"


----------



## BrettStah

unitron said:


> And she's never heard of you, either. Or anybody else, for that matter. * SPOILER *


zoom.


----------



## danterner

She's my wife's cousin. There's a family resemblance but, objectively speaking, my wife is much hotter. (She's over 40 but not currently on tv, so I won't be posting photos for you all to ogle).


----------



## DevdogAZ

danterner said:


> She's my wife's cousin. There's a family resemblance but, objectively speaking, my wife is much hotter. (She's over 40 but not currently on tv, so I won't be posting photos for you all to ogle).


Who are you talking about? Marlee Matlin?


----------



## danterner

DevdogAZ said:


> Who are you talking about? Marlee Matlin?


Yes


----------



## DougF

Hotter than Marlee? You're gonna have to prove it to us.


----------



## danterner

DougF said:


> Hotter than Marlee? You're gonna have to prove it to us.


See you at Hotami, I guess?


----------



## cmontyburns

There's an illustrated version of danterner's wife available on TCF, if you know where to look. Based on that, I don't think he's lying to us.


----------



## IndyJones1023

I can vouch for Dan.


----------



## fmowry

gossamer88 said:


> I can see you really like her


His last picture is the best. More hot pictures of already posted hawties is allowed.

And I really like her too.


----------



## David Platt

IndyJones1023 said:


> I can vouch for Dan.


+1


----------



## JohnB1000

Wow, not one picture on this page (and I can't post one).


----------



## cheesesteak

JohnB1000 said:


> Wow, not one picture on this page (and I can't post one).


Jeez, you're annoying. Why don't you start a mandatory picture per post thread? That way you can flash your imaginary thread policeman's badge and do your constant whining in there.


----------



## gchance

JohnB1000 said:


> Wow, not one picture on this page (and I can't post one).


Complaints about it are part of the problem.










Greg


----------



## JohnB1000

Still can't post but I see the country music awards are on TV tonight. That's extremely ripe ground for your over 40yo hottie.


----------



## cherry ghost

This thread was way better before JohnB1000 decided he owned it.


----------



## JohnB1000

cherry ghost said:


> This thread was way better before JohnB1000 decided he owned it.


:up: :up:

Too complex for you ? It's a thread for pictures - post pictures. I even went outside to use my phone so I could do it

Sara Evans.


----------



## billypritchard

gchance said:


> Complaints about it are part of the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greg


Still fantastic.


----------



## scooterboy

JohnB1000 said:


> Too complex for you ? It's a thread for pictures - post pictures. I even went outside to use my phone so I could do it


Um, who said that "it's a thread for pictures"? Does the thread title mention pictures? No? Are you the OP? No? Let's check with the OP:



Steveknj said:


> I say, Andrea Roth of Rescue Me!!
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0744776/


Hmmm...I see no requirement for pictures, and the OP himself only gave a link to an IMDB profile, not a picture.

Scrolling down, I don't even see an inline pic until post...64.

You have no more say than anyone else regarding how people should post in this thread, so how about you stop making demands?


----------



## KyleLC

billypritchard said:


> Still fantastic.


Whoever that is.


----------



## billypritchard

scooterboy said:


> An encore of my pick:


For Kyle, Sarah Rafferty of Suits. Perpetual Winner of thread.


----------



## DevdogAZ

KyleLC said:


> Whoever that is.


Sarah Rafferty. She's currently on the USA show "Suits."


----------



## DUDE_NJX

Oh, I thought you wrote "Sluts" and got all excited...


----------



## KyleLC

billypritchard said:


> For Kyle, Sarah Rafferty of Suits. Perpetual Winner of thread.





DevdogAZ said:


> Sarah Rafferty. She's currently on the USA show "Suits."


Oh, that one! LOL. Her face looks different when it's all (overly) Photoshopped up.

Thanks!


----------



## JohnB1000

scooterboy said:


> Um, who said that "it's a thread for pictures"? Does the thread title mention pictures? No? Are you the OP? No? Let's check with the OP:
> 
> Hmmm...I see no requirement for pictures, and the OP himself only gave a link to an IMDB profile, not a picture.
> 
> Scrolling down, I don't even see an inline pic until post...64.
> 
> You have no more say than anyone else regarding how people should post in this thread, so how about you stop making demands?


Really ? From such as focused and on topic poster - I am honored.

Show me some demands, I'm stating an opinion, I assume I'm not allowed to have one because it's different from someone else's.

Now watch this.












Spoiler



I posted a picture of Shania Twain for tonights award show - mainly because it's what I want to do


----------



## JohnB1000

Hadn't read most of the page til now but I see group-think is fully in play.


----------



## DevdogAZ

JohnB1000 said:


> Hadn't read most of the page til now but I see group-think is fully in play.


Who is this one?


----------



## Azlen

DevdogAZ said:


> Who is this one?


Faith Hill. She appeared on Sunday Night Football up until this year and sang the opening theme so she probably qualifies more so than some of the other country singers.


----------



## Jayjoans

I don't like country music, but I think these gals are perty.


----------



## scooterboy

JohnB1000 said:


> Really ? From such as focused and on topic poster - I am honored.
> 
> Show me some demands, I'm stating an opinion, I assume I'm not allowed to have one because it's different from someone else's.


I quoted your demand right in my post:



> It's a thread for pictures - post pictures.


"This thread needs more pictures" is an opinion. "Post pictures" is a demand.


----------



## Craigbob

Taraji P Henson From Person of Interest.




























and one NSFW



Spoiler


----------



## bengalfreak

Steveknj said:


> I hate Jersey Shore. They have done such a disservice to this state. If everyone here was like them, I'd move too. And what's worse, most of the Jersey Shore people were Bennies (New Yorkers who come for the summer).
> 
> More women here look like Meadow Soprano than Snooky


Right.


----------



## Philosofy

Craigbob said:


> Taraji P Henson From Person of Interest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one NSFW
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Wow! I stopped watching POI awhile back, but she has a round face, and struck me as a little overweight. I never noticed how hot she was.


----------



## MikeCC

Yeah I tell you she is far more attractive in those pix than I remember from _Person of Interest_.

Yowza.


----------



## Steveknj

scooterboy said:


> Um, who said that "it's a thread for pictures"? Does the thread title mention pictures? No? Are you the OP? No? Let's check with the OP:
> 
> Hmmm...I see no requirement for pictures, and the OP himself only gave a link to an IMDB profile, not a picture.
> 
> Scrolling down, I don't even see an inline pic until post...64.
> 
> You have no more say than anyone else regarding how people should post in this thread, so how about you stop making demands?


I'm the OP. Do whatever you guys want  My only requirements have always been:

*Must be 40 or over (duh!)
*Must be CURRENTLY on TV (at the time of the post)
*Must be HAWT (at least to the poster...we will discuss merits of said hawtness of course  )

Other than that, pictures, no pictures, discussion, whatever, have fun!!


----------



## Steveknj

Azlen said:


> Faith Hill. She appeared on Sunday Night Football up until this year and sang the opening theme so she probably qualifies more so than some of the other country singers.


She's no longer on TV. Post fail (but yes, FH is hawt!)


----------



## Steveknj

bengalfreak said:


> Right.


----------



## gchance

cherry ghost said:


> This thread was way better before JohnB1000 decided he owned it.


I do believe I have a new signature.

Greg


----------



## MacThor

Steveknj said:


> She's no longer on TV. Post fail (but yes, FH is hawt!)


She was on TV at the CMAs last night.


----------



## Steveknj

MacThor said:


> She was on TV at the CMAs last night.


Well that's stretching what I mean  I'm sure you knew that


----------



## Maui

Philosofy said:


> Wow! I stopped watching POI awhile back, but she has a round face, and struck me as a little overweight. I never noticed how hot she was.


I never realized she was 43.

Her and Paige Turco have the over 40 group covered
Sarah Shahi and Amy Acker have the over 30 group covered.

Love the ladies of Person of Interest


----------



## Craigbob

Maui said:


> I never realized she was 43.
> 
> Her and Paige Turco have the over 40 group covered
> Sarah Shahi and Amy Acker have the over 30 group covered.
> 
> Love the ladies of Person of Interest


I thought she was attractive, not really hot, until I saw her in that dress in this episode. That opened my eyes...


----------



## JohnB1000

Steveknj said:


> She's no longer on TV. Post fail (but yes, FH is hawt!)


I posted her pic FROM the CMA awards so I knew it at least


----------



## JohnB1000

Gretchen Mol is 41 today.


----------



## MikeAndrews

Duzzit haz ta be and akress?










She's none too happy right now.


----------



## DevdogAZ

You picked a particularly unflattering picture of her. Was that on purpose?

Here she is earlier this year:










This one appears to be from her appearance on CBS This Morning this morning


----------



## jsmeeker

TV reporters count.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

DevdogAZ said:


> You picked a particularly unflattering picture of her.


I thought it flattered certain parts of her pretty well.


----------



## DevdogAZ

DreadPirateRob said:


> I thought it flattered certain parts of her pretty well.


You're right. I negleted to flatter those certain parts. How's this?


----------



## DevdogAZ

While looking for a better picture of Lara Logan, I ran across an actress I'd never heard of. Laura Wright is apparently a regular on General Hospital and is 43 years old. Here she is at the DGA Awards in February 2013:










And here she is at a Paley Center event in April 2013:


----------



## DevdogAZ

As long as we're talking soap operas, I've always thought that Kristian Alfonso on Days of Our Lives was super hot. She's 50 now and still looks pretty good. Here she is in June at the Daytime Emmys:


----------



## cherry ghost

If reporters count, Deirdre Bolton is 49


----------



## replaytv

[media]http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_Kj2Kry7hfp0/TP6zz1Af3wI/AAAAAAAAAho/eUmDasaTB_k/s1600/traylor1.jpg[/media]
I'm crazy about this lady, and her character on Monk


----------



## Generic

replaytv said:


> [media]http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_Kj2Kry7hfp0/TP6zz1Af3wI/AAAAAAAAAho/eUmDasaTB_k/s1600/traylor1.jpg[/media]
> I'm crazy about this lady, and her character on Monk


I was going to reply that she is not 40 but looked her up before I did that. She is 47! Older then me! I was guessing early to mid 30s. She is very, very cute. She has more cuteness then hawtness IMO but still a very good choice.


----------



## KyleLC

And what's her name?


----------



## Generic

KyleLC said:


> And what's her name?


traylor howard


----------



## unitron

replaytv said:


> [media]http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_Kj2Kry7hfp0/TP6zz1Af3wI/AAAAAAAAAho/eUmDasaTB_k/s1600/traylor1.jpg[/media]
> I'm crazy about this lady, and her character on Monk


Yeah, but she's no Bitty Schram (who is 45).


----------



## IndyJones1023

Good thing her last name's not Trash.


----------



## KyleLC

IndyJones1023 said:


> Good thing her last name's not Trash.




I remember her, but didn't recognize her from the pic. I haven't seen her on a show in a long time. She's 47 now? Wow.


----------



## efilippi

I remember Traylor Howard from two guys, a girl, and a pizza. I just checked on imdb and was surprised to see that Nathan Filian was a regular on that show, as well. I don't remember him in it. Doesn't seem to be available for streaming anywhere, though.


----------



## IndyJones1023

He was Traylor's fiance. I distinctly remember a scene where he proposed and she accepted "in theory." Funny to think that back then Nathan was cast as the somewhat bad guy.


----------



## LlamaLarry

efilippi said:


> I remember Traylor Howard from two guys, a girl, and a pizza.


I knew her from Boston Common (and did not like it) and until I just looked it up on imdb I thought 2 Guys a Girl and a Pizza Place was a spin off of that show.

Hard to believe that I did not catch *any* of the 81 episodes over 4 seasons.


----------



## Azlen

efilippi said:


> I remember Traylor Howard from two guys, a girl, and a pizza. I just checked on imdb and was surprised to see that Nathan Filian was a regular on that show, as well. I don't remember him in it. Doesn't seem to be available for streaming anywhere, though.


Tiffani Thiessen was on that show for a few episodes as well. Was engaged IRL to the non-Ryan Reynolds guy but they never ended up getting married.
She'll be 40 in January.


----------



## replaytv

unitron said:


> Yeah, but she's no Bitty Schram (who is 45).


I didn't think Bitty really fit the part. She was too glamorous. Traylor is more of a girl next door that is more convincing as someone that gets kinda stuck with a nut case like Monk. And pulls it off great.


----------



## Craigbob

For 53 Daryl Hannah still hold up pretty well. Since she was just on Hawaii 5-0 she fits the criteria.


----------



## efilippi

Looks like Nicole Kidman to me.


----------



## BrettStah

Oops. Wrong thread!


----------



## JohnB1000

efilippi said:


> Looks like Nicole Kidman to me.


It is.

Lucy Liu and Gada were on Fallon this week










Can't find a good picture of Gada.


----------



## MikeAndrews

Craigbob said:


> For 53 Daryl Hannah still hold up pretty well. Since she was just on Hawaii 5-0 she fits the criteria.


Darryl Hannah is a B. There's a reason why some don't get new film roles.

Like Gimme Moore.


----------



## JYoung

You guys are slipping.

I just was watching this week's episode of The Millers and there was a preview for that night's episode of Two and a Half Men which guest starred Lynda Carter.

At 62, she seems to be aging quite gracefully.


----------



## replaytv

JYoung said:


> You guys are slipping.
> 
> I just was watching this week's episode of The Millers and there was a preview for that night's episode of Two and a Half Men which guest starred Lynda Carter.
> 
> At 62, she seems to be aging quite gracefully.


I have never been attracted to wider faced women. I likem feret faced or at least a big snooze, preferably petite,and/or the girl next door kinda plain, but beautiful when she smiles type of girl .


----------



## JLucPicard

efilippi said:


> Looks like Nicole Kidman to me.





JohnB1000 said:


> It is.


Whew!

The first link doesn't work for me (even when I copy and paste it into it's own window-404 error), so when I saw only the second picture my thought was the same as efilippi - that looks like Nicole Kidman. And that is NOT a good picture of Nicole Kidman. At least not at all a flattering one.

Now the picture of Lucy Liu, I could look at her all day and well into the night!


----------



## fmowry

JYoung said:


> *At 62, she seems to be aging quite gracefully.*


You should start that thread and put her in it.


----------



## JohnB1000

Alison Doody is 47 today. This picture is from 2010. She was on Beaver Falls last year,


----------



## JohnB1000

Demi Moore is 51 today


----------



## DougF

JohnB1000 said:


> Alison Doody is 47 today. This picture is from 2010. She was on Beaver Falls last year,


Ah, Venice.


----------



## Steveknj

JohnB1000 said:


> Demi Moore is 51 today


What show is she on? I might be interested in watching her series


----------



## zalusky

Steveknj said:


> What show is she on? I might be interested in watching her series


I am guessing she periodically does TMZ.


----------



## fmowry

zalusky said:


> I am guessing she periodically does TMZ.


I just checked my guide data for a new season of Celebrity Rehab.


----------



## getreal

JohnB1000 said:


> Alison Doody is 47 today. This picture is from 2010. She was on Beaver Falls last year,


Yum! Howdy, Doody! How YOU doin'?


----------



## cmontyburns

Heh heh heh. Doody.


----------



## DevdogAZ

cmontyburns said:


> [Beavis]Heh heh heh. Doody.[/Beavis]


FYP


----------



## JohnB1000

Radha Mitchell 40 today. Was in the TV show Red Widow.


----------



## replaytv

JohnB1000 said:


> Radha Mitchell 40 today. Was in the TV show Red Widow.


It is hard to tell with all that makeup if they are beautiful or not.


----------



## JohnB1000

replaytv said:


> It is hard to tell with all that makeup if they are beautiful or not.


Don't think too much, accept the whole package


----------



## bsnelson

Katherine LaNasa










She'll be 47 in a few weeks, and still absolutely smokin'. I first discovered her in "Longmire", but she's been in a lot of other stuff.

Brad


----------



## KyleLC

Referral Denied

You don't have permission to access "http://ia.media-imdb.com/images/M/[email protected]@._V1._SX376_SY500_.jpg" on this server.
Reference #24.9fb44917.1384313331.39ad6fe5


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

KyleLC said:


> Referral Denied
> 
> You don't have permission to access "http://ia.media-imdb.com/images/M/[email protected]@._V1._SX376_SY500_.jpg" on this server.
> Reference #24.9fb44917.1384313331.39ad6fe5


But if you copy-n-paste the link, it works.

I guess they don't like hot-linking? Although it seems everybody does it...


----------



## Ment

bsnelson said:


> Katherine LaNasa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She'll be 47 in a few weeks, and still absolutely smokin'. I first discovered her in "Longmire", but she's been in a lot of other stuff.
> 
> Brad


i shall have to add Longmire to my list.


----------



## Howie

Longmire is a good series, and it has Starbuck in it, though I'm pretty sure she's not 40.


----------



## philw1776

Howie said:


> Longmire is a good series, and it has Starbuck in it, though I'm pretty sure she's not 40.


Nor is she hot


----------



## JohnB1000

philw1776 said:


> Nor is she hot


Wow!


----------



## Flop

philw1776 said:


> Nor is she hot


I'm going with Howie on this one. Attractive yes, hawt not.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

Flop said:


> I'm going with Howie on this one. Attractive yes, hawt not.


Bite your tongue sir. Starbuck is most assuredly hawt.


----------



## unitron

DreadPirateRob said:


> Bite your tongue sir. Starbuck is most assuredly hawt.


I think Katee is sort of an acquired taste.

If my first exposure to her had been her character on 24 (and I've only watched about the first 4 episodes of that season), I'd have been greatly put off and underwhelmed.


----------



## fallstreak

I vote for Marcia Cross (I love her as Bree Van de Kamp on the ABC comedy-drama series Desperate Housewives) and Emily Procter


----------



## DUDE_NJX

Pictureless votes don't count.


----------



## efilippi

DUDE_NJX said:


> Pictureless votes don't count.


:up:


----------



## DevdogAZ

I'll help him out:

Marica Cross:










Can't find any recent pics of Emily Procter, but she's 45, so this should work:


----------



## Alfer

Marcia: :down::down:

Emily: :up::up::up:


----------



## DevdogAZ

Here's Emily Procter from eariler in 2013 on White Collar:


----------



## gchance

DevdogAZ said:


> I'll help him out:
> 
> Marica Cross:


Yup, still in desperate needs of a sammich. Nope, not doing it for me.

Greg


----------



## DreadPirateRob

unitron said:


> I think Katee is sort of an acquired taste.
> 
> If my first exposure to her had been her character on 24 (and I've only watched about the first 4 episodes of that season), I'd have been greatly put off and underwhelmed.


How funny. I don't even remember her from 24, and I watched every season of that show. I think they all sort of run together after awhile.


----------



## DevdogAZ

DreadPirateRob said:


> How funny. I don't even remember her from 24, and I watched every season of that show. I think they all sort of run together after awhile.


She was horrible in 24. Her character was a complete joke. She was in the early episodes of the final season. Yet another CTU mole.


----------



## Steveknj

Alfer said:


> Marcia: :down::down:
> 
> Emily: :up::up::up:


Agreed. Marcia always looks so pasty white.


----------



## DUDE_NJX

Alien head, too.


----------



## replaytv

Do they have to be still alive to qualify? 
Jean Peters. I am watching a movie with her in it on TV right now. 
[media]http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-POglTZL93kI/Tz0GmLhctHI/AAAAAAAAEmU/2qvm1OeIQFI/s640/JP08b.jpg[/media]
[media]http://31.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mb4w0g8eCY1qfg786o1_500.jpg[/media]


----------



## JLucPicard

replaytv said:


> Do they have to be still alive to qualify?


Oh, Good Lord, please - let's not go down THAT road!!!!!


----------



## TampaThunder

JLucPicard said:


> Oh, Good Lord, please - let's not go down THAT road!!!!!


It's sad to see that necrophobia is still alive and well in this country.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

TampaThunder said:


> It's sad to see that necrophobia is still alive and well in this country.


Hey, as long as it's between two consenting adults.

I'm not sure how that's possible, but...


----------



## jay_man2

TampaThunder said:


> It's sad to see that necrophobia is still alive and well in this country.


phobia or philia?


----------



## tivoboyjr

jay_man2 said:


> phobia or philia?


You've got real problems when you have both of those conditions at the same time.


----------



## Satchel

I'm still a big fan of Julia Louis-Dreyfus, 52


----------



## replaytv

replaytv said:


> Do they have to be still alive to qualify?
> Jean Peters. I am watching a movie with her in it on TV right now.
> [media]http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-POglTZL93kI/Tz0GmLhctHI/AAAAAAAAEmU/2qvm1OeIQFI/s640/JP08b.jpg[/media]
> [media]http://31.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mb4w0g8eCY1qfg786o1_500.jpg[/media]


I am over 60, so many refer to me as one with 'one foot in the grave and another on a banana peal' so we are really a couple made in heaven, or maybe h3ll, depending on your religious views.

I was watching a old 2 & 1/2 men show, and Judith was looking good. 
http://uk.web.img3.acsta.net/r_640_600/b_1_d6d6d6/medias/nmedia/18/35/64/76/18811799.jpg


----------



## replaytv

[media]http://hairstylesweekly.com/images/2012/11/Kerry-Washington-Short-Curly-Updo-Hairstyle.jpg[/media]


----------



## DreadPirateRob

Julia Louis Dreyfus looks better now than she did 25 years ago

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mcb08

Satchel said:


> I'm still a big fan of Julia Louis-Dreyfus, 52


And she's a billionaire, too!!


DreadPirateRob said:


> Julia Louis Dreyfus looks better now than she did 25 *heads* ago
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Typo?


----------



## Anubys

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Hey, as long as it's between two consenting adults.
> 
> I'm not sure how that's possible, but...


Give a listen to Cold Ethyl by Alice Cooper (Welcome to My Nightmare album). One of the all-time great songs!


----------



## gchance

Satchel said:


> I'm still a big fan of Julia Louis-Dreyfus, 52


So's Brad Hall, I don't think he's had to work since 1984. He's got it made.










Greg


----------



## DreadPirateRob

mcb08 said:


> Typo?


Oy. Yes. Stupid autocorrect...


----------



## gchance

Is 7 years from 40 close enough? Melissa Rauch from The Big Bang theory.










Greg


----------



## DreadPirateRob

I'll allow it.


----------



## tivoboyjr

She looks 40. Which I noticed after tilting my head upwards.


----------



## MikeCC

gchance said:


> Is 7 years from 40 close enough? Melissa Rauch from The Big Bang theory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greg


I thought about objecting to an actress 7 years shy of 40.... then I saw the photo you included.

Objection withdrawn.


----------



## gchance

In the event that isn't good enough, I'll help you out here. You know, to make sure she's not 40.










Greg


----------



## MikeCC

Day-um.

She really is just a walking Barbie doll, isn't she? (If Barbie had a line of after hours fetish designer clothes... Almost looks like her outfit can be unzipped from the back... in case, you know, her partner is impatient.)


----------



## MikeCC

Oh, I'm sorry. Excuse my manners, Greg.

Thank you very much for these photos.


----------



## tivoboyjr

All I'm seeing is a great set of hooters. If we're going to break the rules, there are plenty of hotter women under 40.

PS - Get off my lawn!


----------



## replaytv

gchance said:


> In the event that isn't good enough, I'll help you out here. You know, to make sure she's not 40.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greg


There are a lot of zippers on that outfit.

I am not really attracted to her at all. No matter what her age.

I say we stick to over 40. Start a new thread for under 18, if your parole officer won't get upset.


----------



## replaytv

[media]http://images.movieplayer.it/2010/08/08/locarno-2010-valeria-golino-presenta-il-corto-armandino-e-il-madre-171047.jpg[/media]

Valeria Golino

She's an angel. 
http://esess1974.co.uk/search_images/Valeria Golino - 0002.jpg


----------



## bsnelson

Satchel said:


> I'm still a big fan of Julia Louis-Dreyfus, 52


Oh hellz yes. I've perved over her for YEARS.

Brad


----------



## efilippi

That is a beautiful picture of Julia. And she is smart and funny too. Lordy.


----------



## trainman

Tia Carrere, age 46, guest-starred on the IFC sketch-comedy show "The Birthday Boys" Friday night.

Here she is as a young lass of 45.


----------



## gchance

replaytv said:


> [media]http://images.movieplayer.it/2010/08/08/locarno-2010-valeria-golino-presenta-il-corto-armandino-e-il-madre-171047.jpg[/media]
> 
> Valeria Golino
> 
> She's an angel.
> [media]http://esess1974.co.uk/search_images/Valeria%20Golino%20-%200002.jpg[/media]


I had the hots for her for years. But now?










Not sure I agree.

Greg


----------



## Philosofy

trainman said:


> Tia Carrere, age 46, guest-starred on the IFC sketch-comedy show "The Birthday Boys" Friday night.
> 
> Here she is as a young lass of 45.


She looks like she had a LOT of work done to her face. Its a shame, because she was so beautiful before, and would probably be even better now without the fake cheeks and lips.


----------



## gchance

Most of the pictures I'm finding of her are extremely large (>2500 pixels wide), but here's Robin Weigert from Sons of Anarchy, Deadwood, and a nice new indie drama called Concussion that everyone view the red band trailer for.










Greg


----------



## spud

^^^
IMDB doesn't allow hotlinking, gchance.

just because I want to...


----------



## replaytv

trainman said:


> Tia Carrere, age 46, guest-starred on the IFC sketch-comedy show "The Birthday Boys" Friday night.
> 
> Here she is as a young lass of 45.


I don't like boobs that touch each other. 
I.E. 
If their not a member of the itty bitty t1tty committee, then I will pass.


----------



## GoPackGo

gchance said:


> Most of the pictures I'm finding of her are extremely large (>2500 pixels wide), but here's Robin Weigert from Sons of Anarchy, Deadwood, and a nice new indie drama called Concussion that everyone view the red band trailer for.


WOW. I did not realize that the hot lawyer from Sons of Anarchy was Calamity Jane on Deadwood!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

GoPackGo said:


> WOW. I did not realize that the hot lawyer from Sons of Anarchy was Calamity Jane on Deadwood!


She's got range. She was also the police lieutenant on Life, which was (IIRC) right after Deadwood. That was a jolt.


----------



## gchance

spud said:


> ^^^
> IMDB doesn't allow hotlinking, gchance.


Yeah, as I said, I was having trouble finding a small picture. This one might be better.










Oh, wait, that's Maggie Siff on top of her, also from Sons of Anarchy, in that movie I mentioned earlier, Concussion. Maggie's almost 40, btw.



GoPackGo said:


> WOW. I did not realize that the hot lawyer from Sons of Anarchy was Calamity Jane on Deadwood!





Rob Helmerichs said:


> She's got range. She was also the police lieutenant on Life, which was (IIRC) right after Deadwood. That was a jolt.


Yeah, it just goes to show how much costumers and makeup artists really do.

Greg


----------



## JohnB1000

Seems pretty easy to find smaller pictures. I assume you know Google let's you search with a size filter.


----------



## replaytv

gchance said:


> I had the hots for her for years. But now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure I agree.
> 
> Greg


If a lady doesn't have 'work' done then she isn't going to look like she is 18. I still says 'Yes', she is still beautiful.

As is 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mika_Brzezinski


----------



## gchance

replaytv said:


> If a lady doesn't have 'work' done then she isn't going to look like she is 18. I still says 'Yes', she is still beautiful.
> 
> As is
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mika_Brzezinski


Alright. You seem to think I'm against older women. Here's Raquel Welch. 73 years old, wow.










Greg


----------



## ihatecable

I think I prefer this picture


----------



## loubob57

I like this one...









But it was taken in 1967 or so.


----------



## unitron

Rob Helmerichs said:


> She's got range. She was also the police lieutenant on Life, which was (IIRC) right after Deadwood. That was a jolt.


Sarah Shahi was on Life, so I'm not sure I'd have noticed any other females on the show. 

Okay, that's not entirely true, Christina Hendricks was on for a few episodes as Adam Arkin's object of desire, and Gabrielle Union was the replacement partner for a while.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Life was worth living...


----------



## unitron

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Life was worth living...


...but only worth living.../andywilliams


----------



## tivoboyjr

unitron said:


> Sarah Shahi was on Life, so I'm not sure I'd have noticed any other females on the show.
> 
> Okay, that's not entirely true, Christina Hendricks was on for a few episodes as Adam Arkin's object of desire, and Gabrielle Union was the replacement partner for a while.


Life was one of the greatest collections of hot, milfy women ever assembled on TV. Sarah was younger than the rest, so she's in a different category, but she's incredibly hot and I am one of her biggest fans. I'll watch shows I don't like if she's in them.

But the rest of the women on Life could keep this thread going on their own. Besides the ladies who have been mentioned, there was also Brooke Langton and Jennifer Siebel Newsom (the former first lady of San Francisco) who are both beautiful and sexy (Brooke is over 40 and Jennifer is less than a year away). I'd post pics but am at work and can't. If you don't know who they are, doing a little research would not be a waste of your time.

Life was a very good show in season one. Less so in season two, but I would have watched 10 seasons with the cast of hotties it had. And I love Christina Hendricks. I doubt I'd watch Mad Men if she weren't in it.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

Oh hell yes for Brooke Langton. I love that slightly raspy voice. She's 42:


----------



## DevdogAZ

My kids were watching "Ramona and Beezus" over the weekend and I was reminded of Bridget Moynahan, who plays the mother in that movie. I'm sure she's already been mentioned, but she's worth mentioning again. She is currently starring in CBS' "Blue Bloods."



















Also, while looking for a pic of Bridget, I ran across this pic of Bridget and Padma Lakshmi, which seemed like a great two-fer for this thread.


----------



## DUDE_NJX

Bridget - great!

The guy with her? Yikes.


----------



## DevdogAZ

DUDE_NJX said:


> Bridget - great!
> 
> The guy with her? Yikes.


Padma Lakshmi? Definitely not a guy.




























And while I was looking, I found another two-fer for this thread. Padma and Molly Sims:


----------



## DougF

My daughters were watching "Jessie" on Disney last night when I saw Christina Moore.










Not sure how old she is in the pic but she's 40 now and looks the same.


----------



## JohnB1000

Wow that picture shocked me. A large picture and beaming face 

Peta Wilson from Femme Nikita, last seen on TV last year in The Finder is 43 today.


----------



## Satchel

DougF said:


> My daughters were watching "Jessie" on Disney last night when I saw Christina Moore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how old she is in the pic but she's 40 now and looks the same.


Nice, but she's got the crazy eyes...


----------



## stinkbomb1020

In case she's not already in this thread, I think Laurie Holden is very NICE!








I


----------



## Shaunnick

stinkbomb1020 said:


> In case she's not already in this thread, I think Laurie Holden is very NICE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I


Ahh yes. Thanks to her I now believe women's thongs will survive the zombie apocalypse.


----------



## efilippi

I just saw that Maria Bartiromo is changing stations, or something. The top ladies in this thread have nothing to worry about but Maria is very attractive, smart, and rich. Not too shabby.


----------



## tivoboyjr

The Money Honey. She's leaving for Fox. I start my day with the CNBC ladies, I mean the important economic news and market reports. I may have to give Fox a try.


----------



## zalusky

She's a little too political talking point for me. Fox is a good fit for her.


----------



## scooterboy

loubob57 said:


> I like this one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it was taken in 1967 or so.


I had that poster once. Until some bespectacled a-hole threw a chess piece through it.



Spoiler


----------



## jsmeeker

:up:


----------



## DougF

scooterboy said:


> I had that poster once. Until some bespectacled a-hole threw a chess piece through it...


Bespectacled a-hole? How can you be so obtuse?


----------



## DevdogAZ

It's OK, you were on your way to a better place, anyway.


----------



## scooterboy

DougF said:


> Bespectacled a-hole? How can you be so obtuse?


What did you say to me???


----------



## MacThor

Happy 44th birthday, Callie Thorne.










Too bad your show got canceled.


----------



## tivoboyjr

MacThor said:


> Happy 44th birthday, Callie Thorne.


That's a good one! I haven't seen anything she's done recently, but I remember her as Mrs. McNulty from The Wire and Mrs. Mahone from Prison Break. She is great at playing the demanding, and oh so hot, ex-wife.


----------



## replaytv

[media]http://autografi.altervista.org/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/img187.jpg[/media]
NATASHA stefanenko
She isn't over 40 in this picture, but I love the braids and legs. 
[media]http://images.movieplayer.it/2009/09/28/natasha-stefanenko-e-luca-barbareschi-in-una-scena-della-terza-stagione-della-serie-tv-nebbie-e-delitti-132044.jpg[/media]
I know her from a Italian TV show that she stared in. It is currently being broadcast on PBS in Denver. Nebbie e delitti (Fog and Crimes)
She is delightfully over 6 foot tall and has a degree in metals engineering and could have swam in the Olympics. What more could a fella possibly want??!!


----------



## JohnB1000

tivoboyjr said:


> That's a good one! I haven't seen anything she's done recently, but I remember her as Mrs. McNulty from The Wire and Mrs. Mahone from Prison Break. She is great at playing the demanding, and oh so hot, ex-wife.


and Mrs Keefe from Rescue Me (a larger role). She is/was in Unnecessary Roughness.

Nicolete Sheridan is 50 today ( I did not realize she was British). Not gonna win any thread prizes at her age but not bad.


----------



## Gary McCoy

Elizabeth Hurley is 47:


----------



## Satchel

I totally agree Elizabeth Hurley is hot...but here's a more recent pic from Oct. 2013


----------



## DevdogAZ

Here are a couple 2013 images of Elizabeth Hurley:

August:










April:


----------



## DevdogAZ

Here's Nicollette Sheridan from October 2012, when she was about to turn 49.


----------



## MikeCC

Elizabeth Hurley IS smoking hot.... Damn.

However...

...is she currently on TV? Or have we completely lost all control over this thread?

(Probably the latter.)

Oh, never mind. I see she was in _Gossip Girl_ a few years ago.


----------



## jsmeeker

MikeCC said:


> Elizabeth Hurley IS smoking hot.... Damn.
> 
> However...
> 
> ...is she currently on TV? Or have we completely lost all control over this thread?
> 
> (Probably the latter.)
> 
> Oh, never mind. I see she was in _Gossip Girl_ a few years ago.


I was gonna ask the same. But I do recall her on Gossip Girl. I suppose I will allow that since I submitted someone that was on TV a few years ago.


----------



## efilippi

Elizabeth Hurley makes the description "breathtaking" come alive. Just wow.


----------



## tivoboyjr

efilippi said:


> Elizabeth Hurley makes the description "breathtaking" come alive. Just wow.


Indeed. She has to have been on TV enough (talks shows?, British TV shows?) that I vote to keep her in the thread.


----------



## JohnB1000

I realize I don't like it when people do this but....... I recognize her looks but Liz has never done it for me. She somehow looks work down. She smokes heavily and I feel like I can see it in her. Give me Kate Beckinsale or some others in this thread.


----------



## tivoboyjr

JohnB1000 said:


> I realize I don't like it when people do this but....... I recognize her looks but Liz has never done it for me. She somehow looks work down. She smokes heavily and I feel like I can see it in her. Give me Kate Beckinsale or some others in this thread.


I'd take Kate, too, but Liz is very sexy. She was really hot in "Bedazzled," where she played the devil. (It came out in 2000- time flies.)


----------



## stinkbomb1020

Wasn't there some sort of fiasco with Hugh Grant, Liz and a hooker? Brings back memories!


----------



## scole250

Marie Osmond, 54. This is from Jan-2013. Yeah, she's had a lot of work, but I'd hit it.


----------



## KyleLC

JohnB1000 said:


> I realize I don't like it when people do this but....... I recognize her looks but Liz has never done it for me. She somehow looks work down. She smokes heavily and I feel like I can see it in her. Give me Kate Beckinsale or some others in this thread.


Kate Beckinsale smokes, too. I don't know how much, but I have seen pics of her smoking. But I kind of agree with your opinion of Liz. I do think she's hot, but to me she doesn't rank as high as probably 50% of the others posted in this thread.


----------



## jebbbz

replaytv said:


> I know her from a Italian TV show that she stared in. It is currently being broadcast on PBS in Denver. Nebbie e delitti (Fog and Crimes)


I've checked online but haven't found a PBS station carrying this series. Could you tell me which one? (Some make their shows available on the net.)


----------



## JohnB1000

KyleLC said:


> Kate Beckinsale smokes, too. I don't know how much, but I have seen pics of her smoking. But I kind of agree with your opinion of Liz. I do think she's hot, but to me she doesn't rank as high as probably 50% of the others posted in this thread.


It's not the smoking, it's the fact that she looks like she's smoked a lot (And done a lot of other things )

Are you referring to THIS Kate Beckinsale


----------



## Azlen

JohnB1000 said:


> Are you referring to THIS Kate Beckinsale


I believe it is this Kate Beckinsale. And she's actually on TV in this pic.


----------



## JohnB1000

Perhaps you are correct but I'm pretty sure this is the one we are talking about


----------



## DevdogAZ

Are you guys sure? Because I could have sworn it was this one:


----------



## JohnB1000




----------



## replaytv

JohnB1000 said:


>


Oh BABY BABY BABY!!


----------



## JohnB1000

Daisy Fuentes used to make it worth watching MTV for me. I saw her last night on the AMA's - she's 47


----------



## JohnB1000

Sarah Silverman looked pretty good on Jimmy Kimmel's show last week.


----------



## andyw715

JohnB1000 said:


> Daisy Fuentes used to make it worth watching MTV for me. I saw her last night on the AMA's - she's 47


Wow. Totally forgot about Daisy. Hawt!


----------



## Unbeliever

JohnB1000 said:


>


Ciaositos, Babe!

--Carlos V.


----------



## Jayjoans

Just when I thought we were starting to scrape the bottom of the barrel, JohnB pulls out a Daisy Fuentes.

Well done sir. You totally redeemed yourself. :up:


----------



## JohnB1000

When I was much younger the sites of her legs in her mini skirts was some of the best excitement I got  That and the ESPN Exercise shows  

Here she is from last night


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel

Norah O'Donnell of CBS News is 40 in January.


----------



## DevdogAZ

mooseAndSquirrel said:


> Norah O'Donnell of CBS News is 40 in January.


Great call. She was the best part of the Bush v Gore fiasco in 2000. Wow, was she seriously only 26 at the time and already prominently featured as a national news reporter?


----------



## scole250

Gabriel Reece is 43. This is her at 40 from May 2010.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

She looks like she might work out...


----------



## Anubys

mooseAndSquirrel said:


> Norah O'Donnell of CBS News is 40 in January.


She is truly the picture of beauty for me. I can stare at her face for hours and never get bored. Absolutely perfect.

Norah and Jacqueline Bisset are the two prettiest women I have ever seen.


----------



## DUDE_NJX

Too Stepford for me.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

Yeah, she's not my type either. She's certainly beautiful, but just too... plasticky? Not in the sense that she's had any work done, but just her overall appearance.


----------



## BrettStah




----------



## DreadPirateRob

That's a little better, but still not feeling it. 

(BTW, I've spent the better part of 20 minutes on Google Images looking for a shot that I like, and I can't find one. And she doesn't look nearly as good now as she does in that publicity shot.)


----------



## Alfer

DreadPirateRob said:


> Yeah, she's not my type either. She's certainly beautiful, but just too... plasticky? Not in the sense that she's had any work done, but just her overall appearance.


+1

She's got that phony/plastic doll beauty pagaent look.


----------



## Anubys

DreadPirateRob said:


> That's a little better, but still not feeling it.
> 
> (BTW, I've spent the better part of 20 minutes on Google Images looking for a shot that I like, and I can't find one. And she doesn't look nearly as good now as she does in that publicity shot.)


shut up. How dare you, sir?!


----------



## Jayjoans

BrettStah said:


>


Boobs or no, I can't get past her politics. Pretty girl, but not attractive.

I find myself looking back at the Daisy Fuentes pics.


----------



## Howie

Jayjoans said:


> Boobs or no, I can't get past her politics.


Man, you need to get your priorities straight.


----------



## JohnB1000




----------



## Anubys

JohnB1000 said:


>


Wow...having sex with her would be the best 3 seconds of my life...


----------



## Jayjoans

In Daisy's case, I don't want to know her politics. Boobs.


----------



## replaytv

http://www.fansshare.com/gallery/photos/430106/Kim-Basinger-Kb-Media-Media/?displaying

Kim-Basinger

http://motherhoodlater.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/joanheadshot.jpg
Joan Lunden


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel

DreadPirateRob said:


> Yeah, she's not my type either. She's certainly beautiful, but just too... plasticky? Not in the sense that she's had any work done, but just her overall appearance.


I can see that. She is certainly highly groomed. But her eyes and her smile kill it for me. And I think hosed off of all the grooming, she'd still be beautiful. Which I don't think is the case for many of the women in this thread.


----------



## Steveknj

DevdogAZ said:


> Great call. She was the best part of the Bush v Gore fiasco in 2000. Wow, was she seriously only 26 at the time and already prominently featured as a national news reporter?


Norah!! :up:


----------



## gossamer88

TLC were on the AMAs and DWTS this week. Except for Lil Mama (24) they are both over 40.


----------



## gossamer88

Lisa "Left Eye" Lopes, the prettiest of the three, would have turned 42 this year.


----------



## Jayjoans

Kim Basinger's looks are overshadowed by her marrying Alec Baldwin. Unfortunately, that's a blemish she can never wash off. :down:

Sorry Kim, choices have consequences. Back to Daisy...


----------



## Steveknj

Jayjoans said:


> Kim Basinger's looks are overshadowed by her marrying Alec Baldwin. Unfortunately, that's a blemish she can never wash off. :down:
> 
> Sorry Kim, choices have consequences. Back to Daisy...


What's wrong with her marrying Alec Baldwin?


----------



## Howie

Jayjoans said:


> In Daisy's case, I don't want to know her politics. Boobs.


Man, I love your priorities.


----------



## Jayjoans

Steveknj said:


> What's wrong with her marrying Alec Baldwin?


I won't go into it here, this is a thread for pictures of beautiful women. I think most understand my point.


----------



## Shaunnick

Jayjoans said:


> I won't go into it here, this is a thread for pictures of beautiful women. I think most understand my point.


I don't, I mean I do, but I don't know why you allow that to stop you from appreciating her attractiveness on a physical level.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Wow, if all men stopped lusting after a woman because she dated a man they disagreed with, then the future of the human race would be in jeopardy.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

Indeed. For instance, I have no idea what Norah O'Donnell's politics are. I don't care. She just doesn't do it for me. 

But Daisy Fuentes? IBIMB.


----------



## BradJW

Gina Gershon was on Anger Management last week. She's 51. She looked AMAZING.

From 2011 at 49:
[media]http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/d/d6/Gina_Gershon_2011.jpg/400px-Gina_Gershon_2011.jpg[/media]


----------



## replaytv

DevdogAZ said:


> Wow, if all men stopped lusting after a woman because she dated a man they disagreed with, then the future of the human race would be in jeopardy.


Fortunately guys are horn-dogs, they'll lust after any girl no matter their views or actions, so the human race is safe from demise.


----------



## andyw715

replaytv said:


> Fortunately guys are sluts, they'll lust after any girl no matter their views or actions, so the human race is safe from demise.


I prefer the term horn-dog.


----------



## replaytv

andyw715 said:


> I prefer the term horn-dog.


I 2nd the motion.


----------



## Shaunnick

BradJW said:


> Gina Gershon was on Anger Management last week. She's 51. She looked AMAZING.
> 
> From 2011 at 49:
> [media]http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/d/d6/Gina_Gershon_2011.jpg/400px-Gina_Gershon_2011.jpg[/media]


I have always found her attractive.

I got a pleasant surprise from her while watching Killer Joe.

Well, you know, if you don't mind hair it was a pleasant surprise.


----------



## gchance

Shaunnick said:


> Well, you know, if you don't mind hair it was a pleasant surprise.


She was wearing a merkin.

Greg


----------



## unitron

gchance said:


> She was wearing a merkin.
> 
> Greg


Good, much better for the economy than buying foreign made clothes.


----------



## scooterboy

gchance said:


> She was wearing a merkin.
> 
> Greg





unitron said:


> Good, much better for the economy than buying foreign made clothes.


[golf clap]


----------



## getreal

Meta Golding (The Tomorrow People, Hunger Games) is 42. Yummy!


----------



## DreadPirateRob

She won't be eligible for another 2.5 years (she's 37 right now), but Ali Larter was on _The League_ recently, and she looked amazing.


----------



## JohnB1000

Ali really looks like she's matured nicely. Clearly she was always attractive but always had a teenager look, now she looks like an adult


----------



## Satchel

Watched Marvel's Agents of SHIELD this week...darn, Ming-Na Wen is 50...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Hey, I'm 53! Maybe she should call me, and I could give her a few pointers.


----------



## MikeCC

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Hey, I'm 53! Maybe she should call me, and I could give her a few pointers.


Or vice versa.

Just where is her Fountain of Youth? Or does she have some portrait hidden in an attic somewhere, , with the portrait getting more and more wrinkled?


----------



## Satchel

Watching a George Lopez Show rerun...Constance Marie is 48.


----------



## Jayjoans

Sarah Shahi is on Person of Interest currently, but I remember her from Life. She's only 33, so she doesn't qualify for this thread, but if you have a moment I recommend you Google image search her. I am completely confident she'll look just like she does now in 7 years..  Looks like in the ensuing 7 years there will be many more quality photos added too, she's not shy.


----------



## Satchel

Ana Ortiz from Devious Maids is 42.


----------



## MacThor

Jayjoans said:


> Sarah Shahi is on Homeland currently, but I remember her from Life. She's only 33, so she doesn't qualify for this thread, but if you have a moment I recommend you Google image search her. I am completely confident she'll look just like she does now in 7 years..  Looks like in the ensuing 7 years there will be many more quality photos added too, she's not shy.


Huh? Sarah Shahi fan here and Homeland watcher. I've never seen her on the show.


----------



## MikeCC

Satchel said:


> Watching a George Lopez Show rerun...Constance Marie is 48.


Constance is currently in the cast of _Switched at Birth_ on ABCFamily. Still a hottie.


----------



## GoPackGo

He must have meant Person of Interest.


----------



## Jayjoans

MacThor said:


> Huh? Sarah Shahi fan here and Homeland watcher. I've never seen her on the show.


GoPackGo is right, I meant Person of Interest.


----------



## Satchel

Caught Uncle Buck on TV today.

Jean Louisa Kelly is 41 now.


----------



## Alfer

She seems to be holding up well. Other than the goofy hairstyle.


----------



## replaytv

Alfer said:


> She seems to be holding up well. Other than the goofy hairstyle.


I like the hairstyle. I am not much into the straight stringy limp look that is so popular now. But if she is a good volleyball player she could be Godzillas' stand-in and I wouldn't care what her hair style was.


----------



## MikeAndrews

Treme' is back.

















_Delicious_ *Khandi Alexander*









*Kim Dickens*


----------



## tivoboyjr

Jayjoans said:


> Sarah Shahi is on Person of Interest currently, but I remember her from Life. She's only 33, so she doesn't qualify for this thread, but if you have a moment I recommend you Google image search her. I am completely confident she'll look just like she does now in 7 years..  Looks like in the ensuing 7 years there will be many more quality photos added too, she's not shy.


If someone starts a thread dedicated to Sarah Shahi, I will not be offended.


----------



## BrettStah

MikeAndrews said:


> Treme' is back. Delicious Khandi Alexander Kim Dickens


Is Khandi the actress from CSI: Miami? If so her teeth are way too big for her mouth/face.

Halle Berry's teeth are perfectly sized though:


----------



## DevdogAZ

Mmmm. Love Halle's teeth.


----------



## MikeAndrews

BrettStah said:


> Is Khandi the actress from CSI: Miami? If so her teeth are way too big for her mouth/face.


It's not her _teeth_ that I look at. She has a hella figure.

her face is clear and fine in HD, too.


----------



## DevdogAZ

tivoboyjr said:


> If someone starts a thread dedicated to Sarah Shahi, I will not be offended.


Do you mean THIS Sarah Shahi?


----------



## tivoboyjr

DevdogAZ said:


> Do you mean THIS Sarah Shahi?


Thanks, but I need to see her in a bikini to be sure it's her.


----------



## andyw715

She has nice teeth as well.


----------



## smak

And she looks really smart.










-smak-


----------



## loubob57

andyw715 said:


> She has nice teeth as well.


She sure doesn't show them on Person of Interest.


----------



## DevdogAZ

tivoboyjr said:


> Thanks, but I need to see her in a bikini to be sure it's her.


So is this the Sarah Shahi we're talking about?


----------



## tivoboyjr

DevdogAZ said:


> So is this the Sarah Shahi we're talking about?


 HELP DESK! STAT! PHOTO ERROR!


----------



## DevdogAZ

tivoboyjr said:


> HELP DESK! STAT! PHOTO ERROR!


Sorry. Fixed. Not sure what the problem was.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Showing pictures of 33-year-old Sarah Shahi in this thread is wrong.

Wrong, wrong, WRONG.


How can something so wrong feel so right?


----------



## MikeCC

Thank you, @DevdogAZ... Thank you _VERY _much. Yes, @andyw715 _IS _right: Sarah DOES have nice, um, teeth.

And she does look like she could be really smart when she wears glasses.


----------



## tivoboyjr

Thank you, Devdog! Yes, that's her. She has a nice iphone.

And with Sarah, it's not just her looks. She has such charisma. There was a thread a while back on "Why hasn't _______ become a bigger star?" and she was my nominee.


----------



## alpacaboy

So if she isn't 40 yet, why is everyone talking about Sarah Shahi?








http://www.esquire.com/women/me-in-my-place/sarah-shahi-2011-clone-1296596897-3#slide-3


----------



## MikeCC

alpacaboy said:


> So if she isn't 40 yet, why is everyone talking about Sarah Shahi?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.esquire.com/women/me-in-my-place/sarah-shahi-2011-clone-1296596897-3#slide-3


I love it when a poster both asks a question and gives the correct answer, all in the same post.


----------



## andyw715

alpacaboy said:


> So if she isn't 40 yet, why is everyone talking about Sarah Shahi?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.esquire.com/women/me-in-my-place/sarah-shahi-2011-clone-1296596897-3#slide-3


Cause she has lovely teeth.


----------



## DUDE_NJX

Pointy, too.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

I would like to thank those kind, selfless posters who continue to demonstrate the types of pictures not included in the topic of this thread.

Your negative examples are greatly appreciated. Without them, we would be lost.


----------



## replaytv

alpacaboy said:


> So if she isn't 40 yet, why is everyone talking about Sarah Shahi?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.esquire.com/women/me-in-my-place/sarah-shahi-2011-clone-1296596897-3#slide-3


She's kinda pretty, but a woman really doesn't usually become beautiful until she is over 40. 
[media]http://top100sexiestwomen.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/Alison-Stewart-005.png[/media]


----------



## MikeAndrews

Remember Sarah _Shah_i plays "_Shaw_" and is a real life member of the Iranian royal family related to the last _Shah_ of Iran. 

Shawucks.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

Alright guys. Let's turn around and back away from the lovely Ms. Shahi


----------



## andyw715

I could get behind that.


----------



## Gary McCoy

Kelly Hu is 45:

















....she played the Sorceress on *The Scorpion King*.


----------



## andyw715

Hu yeah!


----------



## andyw715

DreadPirateRob said:


> Alright guys. Let's turn around and back away from the lovely Ms. Shahi


Whats up with the freaky doll in the background.


----------



## DUDE_NJX

There's a background?


----------



## DevdogAZ

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I would like to thank those kind, selfless posters who continue to demonstrate the types of pictures not included in the topic of this thread.
> 
> Your negative examples are greatly appreciated. Without them, we would be lost.


Is this the kind of negative example you're talking about? I want to know because I certainly don't want to be a negative influence on anyone.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Gary McCoy said:


> ....she played the Sorceress on *The Scorpion King*.


She's currently recurring on Arrow (China White).


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

DevdogAZ said:


> Is this the kind of negative example you're talking about? I want to know because I certainly don't want to be a negative influence on anyone.


Yes, that's an excellent example of the kind of picture you should not be posting, and I'd like to thank you for the demonstration.


----------



## MikeCC

Gary McCoy said:


> Kelly Hu is 45:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....she played the Sorceress on *The Scorpion King*.


Damn.

HOT damn.

(Just wanted to repost those pics... Kelly is _very _nice to look at.)


----------



## DevdogAZ

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Yes, that's an excellent example of the kind of picture you should not be posting, and I'd like to thank you for the demonstration.


You're giving me mixed signals. On one hand you're telling me I'm doing something wrong, but then you're thanking me for it. I'm confused. Let's try this again. Is this picture something you would consider a negative example of what should be posted in this thread?


----------



## MikeCC

DevdogAZ said:


> You're giving me mixed signals. On one hand you're telling me I'm doing something wrong, but then you're thanking me for it. I'm confused. Let's try this again. Is this picture something you would consider a negative example of what should be posted in this thread?


I'll be in my bunk.


----------



## smak

DUDE_NJX said:


> There's a background?


Yah there is. Really really nice and round.

-smak-


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

DevdogAZ said:


> You're giving me mixed signals. On one hand you're telling me I'm doing something wrong, but then you're thanking me for it. I'm confused. Let's try this again. Is this picture something you would consider a negative example of what should be posted in this thread?


Very much so.

Good job.


----------



## smak

Gary McCoy said:


> Kelly Hu is 45:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....she played the Sorceress on *The Scorpion King*.


Thank you for not ruining the Sarah Shahi portion of this thread, with somebody not quite as lovely as Kelly Hu.

-smak-


----------



## DevdogAZ

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Very much so.
> 
> Good job.


Dammit!! More mixed signals! Yes it's negative? Or yes it's a good job? I'm so confused!


----------



## andyw715

DevdogAZ said:


> Dammit!! More mixed signals! Yes it's negative? Or yes it's a good job? I'm so confused!


I would love to be that blade of grass! Has a great view.


----------



## mike_k

DevdogAZ said:


> Dammit!! More mixed signals! Yes it's negative? Or yes it's a good job? I'm so confused!


Clearly you just don't get it - keep trying...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

I enjoy your confusion.


----------



## Ment

As punishment for ya'lls thread violations here's Gillian now age 45 in a recent photo shoot to save the animals.



Spoiler


----------



## MikeAndrews

BrettStah said:


> Is Khandi the actress from CSI: Miami? If so her teeth are way too big for her mouth/face.





MikeAndrews said:


> It's not her _teeth_ that I look at. She has a hella figure.
> 
> Her face is clear and fine in HD, too.


More Khandi:


----------



## DevdogAZ

mike_k said:


> Clearly you just don't get it - keep trying...





Rob Helmerichs said:


> I enjoy your confusion.


I'm beginning to think I may never understand what's going on here. But I'm nothing if not persistent.


----------



## unitron

I don't think the point will be fully and properly made that pictures of Sarah Shahi are outside the scope of this thread until someone posts stills of the scene from _Life_ of her in the motel room wearing a pair of boots and, and, well an interesting look on her face.


----------



## mike_k

DevdogAZ said:


> I'm beginning to think I may never understand what's going on here. But I'm nothing if not persistent.


 I do appreciate your tenacity.


----------



## Jayjoans

unitron said:


> I don't think the point will be fully and properly made that pictures of Sarah Shahi are outside the scope of this thread until someone posts stills of the scene from _Life_ of her in the motel room wearing a pair of boots and, and, well an interesting look on her face.


It might start at 0:38 on this...
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-35_lcnnUGE[/media]


----------



## gchance

I hate to break up the Sarah Shahi party, but... look who's back on TV.










Not the same KIND of hot, but hot, nonetheless.

(Gillian Anderson)

Greg


----------



## DreadPirateRob

I'm fairly certain this is the wrong type of photo to post in this thread, but I wanted to check with you guys first. This is apparently a selfie from Sarah Shahi's twitter account:


----------



## unitron

DreadPirateRob said:


> I'm fairly certain this is the wrong type of photo to post in this thread...


I don't know, I think we need more examples to be absolutely certain.

We wouldn't want to make any snap judgements about anything as important as whether the spirit and the letter of this thread are being properly observed.


----------



## unitron

Jayjoans said:


> It might start at 0:38 on this...
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-35_lcnnUGE[/media]


Yep, I'd know those boots anywhere.


----------



## MikeCC

DreadPirateRob said:


> I'm fairly certain this is the wrong type of photo to post in this thread, but I wanted to check with you guys first. This is apparently a selfie from Sarah Shahi's twitter account:


Question, totally unrelated to the appropriateness of Sarah Shahi in this thread: Um, I did examine that photo closely; all in the interests of careful and unbiased deliberations, of course. Anybody know whose foot that is in the background?

(And damn, are selfies more acceptable when taken BEFORE or AFTER a session of passion? Personally, were my partner Sarah, I'd be taking them DURING... but only if the camera were on a tripod and operated by remote.)


----------



## rloper

Ironically Sarah was tweeting through the repeat of the Person on Interest repeat that introduces her character. A timely event, and an interesting read.

We may need to start a thread just to verify almost-40-year-old hawtest women are eligible for this thread.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

MikeCC said:


> Question, totally unrelated to the appropriateness of Sarah Shahi in this thread: Um, I did examine that photo closely; all in the interests of careful and unbiased deliberations, of course. Anybody know whose foot that is in the background?


Must be her husband. Unless she's being naughty.

And I can't imagine Sarah Shahi being naughty.

No siree Bob, I can't imagine that at all.


----------



## DUDE_NJX

MikeCC said:


> Anybody know whose foot that is in the background?


Oops. Sorry about that.


----------



## unitron

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Must be her husband. Unless she's being naughty.
> 
> And I can't imagine Sarah Shahi being naughty.
> 
> No siree Bob, I can't imagine that at all.


Check the video clip Jayjoans posted above.

You won't have to imagine it.


----------



## Howie

unitron said:


> I don't know, I think we need more examples to be absolutely certain.
> 
> We wouldn't want to make any snap judgements about anything as important as whether the spirit and the letter of this thread are being properly observed.


I agree wholeheartedly!


----------



## ihatecable

gchance said:


> I hate to break up the Sarah Shahi party, but... look who's back on TV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the same KIND of hot, but hot, nonetheless.
> 
> (Gillian Anderson)
> 
> Greg


Not really my cup of tea but she gets an A for effort


----------



## gchance

ihatecable said:


> Not really my cup of tea but she gets an A for effort


She's a different kind of hot, always has been. Thank you for that image. 










Greg


----------



## uncdrew

Tyra Banks just turned 40. I couldn't find any photos.


----------



## tivoboyjr

uncdrew said:


> Tyra Banks just turned 40. I couldn't find any photos.


I have one, but my foot's in it.


----------



## DevdogAZ

uncdrew said:


> Tyra Banks just turned 40. I couldn't find any photos.


Scroll back a few pages. You'll find a few, plus lots of fighting about whether she's hot.


----------



## uncdrew

DevdogAZ said:


> Scroll back a few pages. You'll find a few, plus lots of fighting about whether she's hot.


But she just turned 40 today...


----------



## jsmeeker

uncdrew said:


> But she just turned 40 today...


Finally officially eligible. I think I would put her on the list.


----------



## Howie

I think we should expand the scope of this thread to 30+. We're limiting ourselves just too, too much.


----------



## stahta01

Howie said:


> I think we should expand the scope of this thread to 30+. We're limiting ourselves just too, too much.


I think the correct thing is to start a new thread titled "Hawtest actress on TV in their thirties"

Tim S.


----------



## JohnB1000

It's horrible to think that this is now the mature posters thread


----------



## MikeAndrews

JohnB1000 said:


> It's horrible to think that this is now the mature posters thread


Mature?

OK, not TV but....








http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/12/08/sarah-wiley-model_n_4407999.html?ir=Style

_Ducking and running....._


----------



## efilippi

I'd never heard of her but she does look good for a 66 year old.

A bit young for me, but...


----------



## Satchel

That darn Padma Lakshmi was in Miami this weekend...


----------



## bsnelson

Watching "Uncle Buck" on cable to let the Cowboys game queue up some, and I'm reminded of Jean Louisa Kelly, now 41 or thereabouts (born in 1972):










Many other good ones of her out there, she's a hottie.

Brad


----------



## Howie

Actually this is the thread I should be in. I'm borderline pervert in the other one.


----------



## Satchel

Satchel said:


> Caught Uncle Buck on TV today.
> 
> Jean Louisa Kelly is 41 now.





bsnelson said:


> Watching "Uncle Buck" on cable to let the Cowboys game queue up some, and I'm reminded of Jean Louisa Kelly, now 41 or thereabouts (born in 1972):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many other good ones of her out there, she's a hottie.
> 
> Brad


Dude, stop stealing my posts...


----------



## unitron

JohnB1000 said:


> It's horrible to think that this is now the mature posters thread


Older, maybe, but mature?

Us?

You must be new here.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

I thought "mature" was code for "old"...


----------



## Mike Lang

So I just got a PM from the site owners saying that we are not to allow any images posted that *might *be copyrighted. They specifically pointed to threads like this one.

*"It's been brought to my attention that we're seeing images that could be copyrighted being posted in the forums. This is explicitly banned in the terms and always has been, so we're not changing anything on anybody."*

*"If there is even a tiny doubt that the image might be copyrighted, the rule applies."*

So I guess until I hear more, only post a pic if you took it yourself...


----------



## WhiskeyTango

Thread dead.


----------



## aindik

All pictures are copyrighted by somebody.


----------



## JohnB1000

Wow, how miserable.

I will take pictures of the pictures I see on my screen.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

I think we're fine under the Fair Use doctrine. There's no commercial use here, the images are used for criticism/comment, and it would be tough for any of the copyright holders to argue that use of these photos on a registration-only interest bulletin board would have an affect on the market for the photos. After all, they're all freely available on any internet search engine (I am not saying that their availability on search engines affects their copyright status, because it does not, but it does make the possibility of seeking damages from this site ludicrous.)



Section 107 of the US Copyright Act said:


> the fair use of a copyrighted work, including such use by reproduction in copies or phonorecords or by any other means specified by that section, *for purposes such as criticism, comment*, news reporting, teaching (including multiple copies for classroom use), scholarship, or research, is not an infringement of copyright.
> 
> In determining whether the use made of a work in any particular case is a fair use the factors to be considered shall include-*the purpose and character of the use, including whether such use is of a commercial nature *or is for nonprofit educational purposes;
> 
> the nature of the copyrighted work; the amount and substantiality of the portion used in relation to the copyrighted work as a whole; and *the effect of the use upon the potential market for or value of the copyrighted work*.


----------



## JoeyJoJo

DreadPirateRob said:


> I think we're fine under the Fair Use doctrine. There's no commercial use here, the images are used for criticism/comment, and it would be tough for any of the copyright holders to argue that use of these photos on a registration-only interest bulletin board would have an affect on the market for the photos. After all, they're all freely available on any internet search engine (I am not saying that their availability on search engines affects their copyright status, because it does not, but it does make the possibility of seeking damages from this site ludicrous.)


LAWYERED!


----------



## MikeAndrews

Mike Lang said:


> So I just got a PM from the site owners saying that we are not to allow any images posted that *might *be copyrighted. They specifically pointed to threads like this one.
> 
> *"It's been brought to my attention that we're seeing images that could be copyrighted being posted in the forums. This is explicitly banned in the terms and always has been, so we're not changing anything on anybody."*
> 
> *"If there is even a tiny doubt that the image might be copyrighted, the rule applies."*
> 
> So I guess until I hear more, only post a pic if you took it yourself...


OMG, when we go to there site the PICTURE GETS COPIED TO OUR COMPUTER! Do they know?

I make an effort to copy the file to avoid hot-linking putting a burden on their servers. Kinna win.


----------



## stevel

As was said, all photographs, and any other expressive work, is automatically copyrighted. The posts here qualify as fair use. What you want to avoid is posting entire articles or something that takes away from the copyright owner.


----------



## ElJay

Every post could contain content that "might" be copyrighted. It sounds like it's time to shut down the forum because you never know what might be posted.


----------



## MikeAndrews

ElJay said:


> Every post could contain content that "might" be copyrighted. It sounds like it's time to shut down the forum because you never know what might be posted.


Didn't I work for you, once?

"No. Because it _might be_ not allowed."


----------



## Steveknj

Mike Lang said:


> So I guess until I hear more, only post a pic if you took it yourself...


Should we all chip in a few bucks and hire some paparazzi to get us some pictures?


----------



## IndyJones1023

I have a camera.


----------



## Azlen

Doesn't the site just have to take down copyrighted images on request? Isn't that how the whole DCMA process works anyway? The site can't be sued if they take down any pictures they receive notices on.


----------



## danterner

The site owners don't have to be right on the law (FWIW, I don't think they are, in this case) - they just have to impose a policy. Whether that policy is reasonable or not, based on the law or not, it's their site and they have the right to say "play by our rules or don't play at all." It's just a shame that the rule they are imposing in this case is misguided, IMHO.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Azlen said:


> Doesn't the site just have to take down copyrighted images on request? Isn't that how the whole DCMA process works anyway? The site can't be sued if they take down any pictures they receive notices on.


Not if they get one of those extortion letters from Getty Images. There's no reasoning with them, no negotiating. They just want money or they threaten to sue. Now whether they would actually file a lawsuit on something so trivial as the use of a picture in a non-commercial setting is debatable, but they generally don't have to worry about it because most people cave and pay rather than wait to find out if Getty really will sue. Paying $900 is a lot cheaper than even answering a complaint, let alone continuing with litigation.


----------



## spartanstew

Mike Lang said:


> So I just got a PM from the site owners saying that we are not to allow any images posted that *might *be copyrighted. They specifically pointed to threads like this one.
> 
> *"It's been brought to my attention that we're seeing images that could be copyrighted being posted in the forums. This is explicitly banned in the terms and always has been, so we're not changing anything on anybody."*
> 
> *"If there is even a tiny doubt that the image might be copyrighted, the rule applies."*
> 
> So I guess until I hear more, only post a pic if you took it yourself...


Why didn't the site owners just make the post themselves?


----------



## MikeAndrews

What's nonsense is, EVERYTHING IS COPYRIGHTED, including this here post.
Copyright is automatic. 

Besides the nature of putting content on the web is it gets copied to the client computers. If you don't want it copied, don't put it on a web page.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats

what an asinine policy.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats

related?

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=512247


----------



## andyw715

It must just be pic of hawtness. I posted a pic of Peyton List with her doppelgänger in the celeb doppelgänger thread (it was another pic of her) but it got deleted. 

Seems photos of ugly celebs is ok though.


----------



## bengalfreak

This thread has been going on for four and a half years and all of a sudden this is a problem? BS that they are not changing anything.


----------



## unitron

bengalfreak said:


> This thread has been going on for four and a half years and all of a sudden this is a problem? BS that they are not changing anything.


The timing seems rather co-incidental with the +30 thread's appearance and fairly brisk activity.


----------



## DougF

This thread sucks now.


----------



## Steveknj

Are links to websites with pictures verboten as well?


----------



## replaytv

It is the Grinch that stole our Christmas. What is Christmas without a little 'eye candy'?!

I would think links would be fine. Sometimes when I put in links they come out as pictures. I am computer illiterate/challenged.


----------



## jsmeeker

MikeAndrews said:


> What's nonsense is, EVERYTHING IS COPYRIGHTED, including this here post.
> Copyright is automatic.


Careful. You don't want to get banned for posting copyrighted material!!


----------



## Ment

We are going to have to upload pics that have been ASCII converted.


----------



## kdmorse

Ment said:


> We are going to have to upload pics that have been ASCII converted.


Almost works... kinda...


----------



## andyw715

Lucious tildas.


----------



## Stormspace

Mike Lang said:


> So I just got a PM from the site owners saying that we are not to allow any images posted that *might *be copyrighted. They specifically pointed to threads like this one.
> 
> *"It's been brought to my attention that we're seeing images that could be copyrighted being posted in the forums. This is explicitly banned in the terms and always has been, so we're not changing anything on anybody."*
> 
> *"If there is even a tiny doubt that the image might be copyrighted, the rule applies."*
> 
> So I guess until I hear more, only post a pic if you took it yourself...


Copyright doesn't apply here. These images are being used for commentary, which is a fair use.


----------



## Tivogre

We can also claim Fair Use for "research" and "teaching".


----------



## Kablemodem

You might have a right to use the images, but they are still copyrighted.


----------



## gchance

How does Tumblr get around it, I wonder?

Greg


----------



## Azlen

gchance said:


> How does Tumblr get around it, I wonder?
> 
> Greg


The same way most sites do that may have copyrighted material. Taking down anything they get a DMCA complaint on.


----------



## replaytv

http://www.imdb.com/list/Vogzes_7VNA/


----------



## Hoffer

I think it is as simple as they don't want threads of people posting hot chicks. They just didn't want to say that, so they said copyright.


----------



## cheesesteak

Hoffer said:


> I think it is as simple as they don't want threads of people posting hot chicks. They just didn't want to say that, so they said copyright.


Maybe somebody can start a Homeliest 40+ year old actress on TV thread and see what happens.


----------



## BrettStah

We'll we certainly have had some people post photos that would qualify for inclusion in such a thread....


----------



## steve614

Hoffer said:


> I think it is as simple as they don't want threads of people posting hot chicks. They just didn't want to say that, so they said copyright.


That's kind of what I'm thinking. I think the real issue is the conflict of posting pictures of scantily clad women on a "family friendly" forum.
Notice that the other picture threads in Happy Hour and the Fun House sections don't seem to be affected by this sudden fear of copyright infringement.


----------



## andyw715

Move'm to happy hour


----------



## alpacaboy

replaytv said:


> I would think links would be fine. Sometimes when I put in links they come out as pictures. I am computer illiterate/challenged.


I posted a test of this in the 30-something thread. The key to keeping a link a link-only is the URL tags. There should be a little icon with a world and a couple links.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9942127#post9942127


----------



## MikeAndrews

gchance said:


> How does Tumblr get around it, I wonder?
> 
> Greg


Why doesn't Drew of Fark care? They even added local image storage.


----------



## getreal

steve614 said:


> That's kind of what I'm thinking. I think the real issue is the conflict of posting pictures of scantily clad women on a "family friendly" forum.
> Notice that the other picture threads in Happy Hour and the Fun House sections don't seem to be affected by this sudden fear of copyright infringement.


So when I recently made the observation that Alan Arkin in 1968 looked like Jimmy Kimmel does today, and started the Celebrity Doppelganger thread for others to share similar observations, the entire thread was immediately LOCKED after about 6 posts. No warning. No explanation. That is what makes me wonder why these "Hawt Actresses" threads have been allowed to continue, yet these "Hawt Actress" threads were the reason for the whole "possible copyrighted material" paranoia in the first place ... WTF?


----------



## DevdogAZ

getreal said:


> So when I recently made the observation that Alan Arkin in 1968 looked like Jimmy Kimmel does today, and started the Celebrity Doppelganger thread for others to share similar observations, the entire thread was immediately LOCKED after about 6 posts. No warning. No explanation. That is what makes me wonder why these "Hawt Actresses" threads have been allowed to continue, yet these "Hawt Actress" threads were the reason for the whole "possible copyrighted material" paranoia in the first place ... WTF?


And yet most of the other image threads haven't even been warned, let alone had posts deleted or had the thread locked.


----------



## Hoffer

I said it the other day. They don't want threads where people are posting pictures of hot chicks. They just gave the copyright explanation instead. They should have just been honest. I have wondered forever how long this thread would go on. I think starting the 30+ thread is what killed it. They didn't want this entire forum to be threads of hot chicks.


----------



## Kablemodem

Test that theory with an ugly chicks thread.


----------



## stevel

Here are some hot chicks.


----------



## Hoffer

Kablemodem said:


> Test that theory with an ugly chicks thread.


Someone should start a hawt dudes thread.


----------



## DevdogAZ

stevel said:


> Here are some hot chicks.


I hope you own the copyright to that photo.


----------



## stevel

Even if I did it would be copyrighted. The site owners don't understand the law.


----------



## danterner

DevdogAZ said:


> I hope you own the copyright to that photo.


He might. Therefore he shouldn't have posted it.


----------



## DevdogAZ

stevel said:


> Even if I did it would be copyrighted. The site owners don't understand the law.


Right, but if the copyright holder posts the picture, then presumably they've consented to its use.

But I agree they don't understand how the law works.


----------



## Steveknj

If you Google one of the actress' names do the pictures show up from this thread? Perhaps that's where the copyright violations come from? Could some actress have complained? (Doubt it, but you never know).


----------



## GoPackGo

Champion of the thread IMO.


----------



## Kablemodem

She has sharp corners.


----------



## DevdogAZ

GoPackGo said:


> Champion of the thread IMO.


Great choice, but not a great pic of her, IMO.

How about this one?


----------



## DevdogAZ

Or how about this one:


----------



## danterner

I just snapped my phone in half while trying to bend it so that I could scan it with itself.


----------



## GoPackGo

DevdogAZ said:


> Or how about this one:


:up:


----------



## Steveknj

GoPackGo said:


> :up:


Nice dots 

(I actually haven't looked at it)


----------



## DevdogAZ

danterner said:


> I just snapped my phone in half while trying to bend it so that I could scan it with itself.


I posted a reply to this and expressed how I agreed it was difficult to scan QR codes if you don't have two separate devices. I then posted the links that the two QR codes pointed to, and specifically wrapped them in tags so they would show up as link... see how that should result in an infraction.


----------



## getreal

Sounds like Ebeneezer Scrooge has taken over this site and the Grinch wrote the forum code.:down:


----------



## gchance

getreal said:


> Sounds like Ebeneezer Scrooge has taken over this site and the Grinch wrote the forum software. :down:


It happens every Christmas. Mine was last Christmas Day, permanently affixed to my CP for posterity.

Greg


----------



## Adam1115

http://wonderwall.msn.com/movies/listomania-hottest-bikini-bodies-over-40-20066.gallery


----------



## andyw715

Christie Brinkley turns 60, damn 60!!! In a few weeks. 
Still hawt!!

http://www.news.com.au/entertainmen...-hollywood-party/story-fnk825dz-1226802928398


----------



## Adam1115

Uh, ok, I was too busy looking at the chicks in bikinis to notice all that.


----------



## Graymalkin

Somewhere hidden in Christie Brinkley's attic is a contract with Old Scratch, signed in her blood. And a mysterious portrait of a time- and sin-ravaged woman.

Or she's really from the future, where genetic modification has been perfected and is used on humans.


----------



## loubob57

Hard to believe she is married to Gary Jerry Larry on Parks & Rec.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

:d


----------



## MikeAndrews

loubob57 said:


> Hard to believe she is married to Gary Jerry Larry on Parks & Rec.


Hey, she was married to _Billy Joel._


----------



## Anubys

MikeAndrews said:


> Hey, she was married to _Billy Joel._


I know, right? ugly and filthy rich musicians never get the hot girls!


----------



## unitron

andyw715 said:


> Christie Brinkley turns 60, damn 60!!! In a few weeks.
> Still hawt!!
> 
> http://www.news.com.au/entertainmen...-hollywood-party/story-fnk825dz-1226802928398


That picture of Alec Baldwin's daughter looks more like Rebecca Romijn than the picture of Rebecca Romijn does.

A lot more.

And I've seen Rebecca Romijn fairly recently in the late, lamented "King and Maxwell", so it's not like she got old while I wasn't looking.


----------



## MikeAndrews

unitron said:


> That picture of Alec Baldwin's daughter looks more like Rebecca Romijn than the picture of Rebecca Romijn does.
> 
> A lot more.
> 
> And I've seen Rebecca Romijn fairly recently in the late, lamented "King and Maxwell", so it's not like she got old while I wasn't looking.


That's the daughter that is "a selfish little pig," huh?


----------



## Hoffer

Alec Baldwin and Kim Bassinger made a good looking kid. I would have never guessed that.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Hoffer said:


> Alec Baldwin and Kim Basinger made a good looking kid. I would have never guessed that.


The odds were 50-50.

Better, if she wasn't entirely faithful.


----------



## frombhto323

I'm surprised no one has yet posted this: Tiffani Thiessen is 40 as of today.


----------



## andyw715

She's hawt!


----------



## astrohip

frombhto323 said:


> I'm surprised no one has yet posted this: <snip>


Since we've been banned from posting pics (dumbest decision EVER), this thread is dead to me.


----------



## efilippi

Odd though. I saw this post on my pc and the pic was just an icon, as I have come to expect, but now viewing via tapatalk on a mobile device I see the photo LIVE, no clicking needed. Why is that?


----------



## DreadPirateRob

This thread sucks now.


----------



## getreal

This thread has sucked since before Xmas.


----------



## Azlen

Here's a nice album of Miss Thiessen. Not thread saving but still pretty good.



http://imgur.com/a


----------



## DUDE_NJX

Wow.


----------



## smak

She looks as good as she did back then, but in a totally different way.

-smak-


----------



## replaytv

astrohip said:


> Since we've been banned from posting pics (dumbest decision EVER), this thread is dead to me.


Probably just as well, the 'better half' was really getting tired of me strapping 'hawt over 40' face masks on her whenever she gave me a Viagra.


----------



## jradosh

replaytv said:


> Probably just as well, the 'better half' was really getting tired of me strapping 'hawt over 40' face masks on her whenever she gave me a Viagra.


_That_ is some funny stuff!


----------



## Graymalkin

Holy moly! That Tiffani, she is lookin' FINE. _White Collar_ really needs to give her more air time.


----------



## replaytv

jradosh said:


> _That_ is some funny stuff!



I just wish she was laughing. Can't anyone take a joke anymore?!


----------



## Steveknj

Can we revive this thread now? 

http://www.chipchick.com/2014/03/ge...eed&utm_campaign=Feed:+ChipChick+(Chip+Chick)

Just use Getty images in your posts


----------



## gweempose

Steveknj said:


> Can we revive this thread now?
> 
> http://www.chipchick.com/2014/03/ge...eed&utm_campaign=Feed:+ChipChick+(Chip+Chick)
> 
> Just use Getty images in your posts


Interesting. Do they have photos of celebs?


----------



## BrettStah

Steveknj said:


> Can we revive this thread now?  http://www.chipchick.com/2014/03/getty-embedded-free.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+ChipChick+%28Chip+Chick%29 Just use Getty images in your posts


 Test


----------



## gchance

BrettStah said:


> Test


Broken until you copy/paste its URL into your browser.

Greg


----------



## BrettStah

gchance said:


> Broken until you copy/paste its URL into your browser. Greg


yep.


----------



## DevdogAZ

gweempose said:


> Interesting. Do they have photos of celebs?


Yes. They are probably the world's largest repository of photos, including millions of celeb photos.


----------



## Lee 2.0

What happened? Why can't we post pics anymore?


----------



## Bierboy

Not seeing it...


----------



## efilippi

I guess it's just that the powers that be didn't like the thread and came up with a bogus copyright issue as a way to stop it so if someone subverts the copyright problem then a different tactic will be used. Juvenile, I guess, but so be it.


----------



## mcb08




----------



## JohnB1000

mcb08, I couldn't get that embedding to work but your link does, on the other hand I cannot find that photo on the free links part of their site, only on the paid.


----------



## JohnB1000

Also, reading their terms of use you are supposed to use their links, which, when you click on the pic takes you to their site. Seems you did something different. The whole thing is very confusing


----------



## cherry ghost

JohnB1000 said:


> Also, reading their terms of use you are supposed to use their links, which, when you click on the pic takes you to their site. Seems you did something different. The whole thing is very confusing


He did it the way it's always been done in this thread, not the way Getty wants it done. Pretty sure this site doesn't support the Getty way.


----------



## JohnB1000

cherry ghost said:


> He did it the way it's always been done in this thread, not the way Getty wants it done. Pretty sure this site doesn't support the Getty way.


Yes I realize that, the point being that makes it still a copyright violation that the site management can use against us.


----------



## gchance

JohnB1000 said:


> Yes I realize that, the point being that makes it still a copyright violation that the site management can use against us.


You could easily link back to Getty's site, even if you don't use their code. [ url= <site> ] [ img ] [ /img ] [ /url ]

Greg


----------



## JohnB1000

gchance said:


> You could easily link back to Getty's site, even if you don't use their code. [ url= <site> ] [ img ] [ /img ] [ /url ]
> 
> Greg


I suppose you could, but again we would probably not be properly in line with the rules giving this site the out that is needed


----------



## gchance

JohnB1000 said:


> I suppose you could, but again we would probably not be properly in line with the rules giving this site the out that is needed


Sure it would. Getty's given fair use permission for all their photos to be linked to, if they're linked back, unless this site has a linkback clause.

Greg


----------



## JohnB1000

But don't the Getty rules require you to use their embedding code ?


----------



## JohnB1000

> Embedded Viewer
> Where enabled, you may embed Getty Images Content on a website, blog or social media platform using the embedded viewer (the Embedded Viewer). Not all Getty Images Content will be available for embedded use, and availability may change without notice. Getty Images reserves the right in its sole discretion to remove Getty Images Content from the Embedded Viewer. Upon request, you agree to take prompt action to stop using the Embedded Viewer and/or Getty Images Content. You may only use embedded Getty Images Content for editorial purposes (meaning relating to events that are newsworthy or of public interest). Embedded Getty Images Content may not be used: (a) for any commercial purpose (for example, in advertising, promotions or merchandising) or to suggest endorsement or sponsorship; (b) in violation of any stated restriction; (c) in a defamatory, pornographic or otherwise unlawful manner; *or (d) outside of the context of the Embedded Viewer.*


My bolding.


----------



## replaytv

I am mourning the lack of pretty pictures on this thread to brighten up my dull mundane existence. 
Guess I will google up some eye candy. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Padma_Lakshmi


----------



## doom1701

As of this past week, Alyson Hannigan qualifies for this thread.

Her Maxim shoot is a few years old, but still nice to look at.

http://cliqueclack.com/tv/2010/06/16/poll-whats-alyson-hannigans-most-memorable-role-to-date/


----------



## Anubys

doom1701 said:


> As of this past week, Alyson Hannigan qualifies for this thread.
> 
> Her Maxim shoot is a few years old, but still nice to look at.
> 
> http://cliqueclack.com/tv/2010/06/16/poll-whats-alyson-hannigans-most-memorable-role-to-date/


Jesus...that is so air brushed that I had no idea who she was until I read the text of which shows she has done.


----------



## gossamer88

Not to mention she is not Hawt. Cute maybe.


----------



## Chris Gerhard

Halle Berry gets this honor now that she has a TV show. I don't know her age, other than that she is well past 40 and won't look it up but she is either already or soon will be the hottest actress over 50 with a TV show, assuming her show lasts long enough.


----------



## gchance

Shame we can't see a picture.

Greg


----------



## JLucPicard

gchance said:


> Shame we can't see a picture.
> 
> Greg


It's called the internet. There are plenty of them out there.

Mike


----------



## GoPackGo

Make me feel good!


----------



## UTV2TiVo

Thread back from the dead


----------



## unitron

UTV2TiVo said:


> Thread back from the dead


So Halle Berry works miracles?


----------



## SteveD

Haven't seen any pictures posted here lately, so I thought I would add this one.

I was at the Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. panel this weekend and took this picture of Ming-Na Wen. What's amazing is that Chloe Bennet, sitting next to her, is around 28 years younger than her.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Yep, Ming Na Wen will be 51 in a few months. She looks amazing.


----------



## jsmeeker

Sandara Bullock just turned 50 too.


----------



## Anubys

DevdogAZ said:


> Yep, Ming Na Wen will be 51 in a few months. She looks amazing.


That is amazing. If you had asked me, I would have guessed 28 or 29. wow.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Anubys said:


> That is amazing. If you had asked me, I would have guessed 28 or 29. wow.


Since I remember her from ER in 1994/5, I'm not amazed at her age.

But yeah, she hasn't aged much at all since then. Chick definitely has a painting in the attic.


----------



## cheesesteak

Anubys said:


> That is amazing. If you had asked me, I would have guessed 28 or 29. wow.


What?!?!! She looks great for 51 but in no known universe does she look younger than 30.


----------



## DougF

cheesesteak said:


> What?!?!! She looks great for 51 but in no known universe does she look younger than 30.


This. She looks great, but if I didn't know who her age and was guessing, I'd put her at 40.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Since I remember her from ER in 1994/5, I'm not amazed at her age.
> 
> But yeah, she hasn't aged much at all since then. Chick definitely has a painting in the attic.


I just looked up her history on ER. She was just a recurring character in 8 episodes in the spring of 1995, but then she was cast as a regular in The Single Guy for fall 1995. She was on The Single Guy for two full seasons, then did some other stuff, including the voice for Disney's Mulan, and then her character rejoined ER as a series regular in spring 2000.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

DevdogAZ said:


> I just looked up her history on ER. She was just a recurring character in 8 episodes in the spring of 1995, but then she was cast as a regular in The Single Guy for fall 1995. She was on The Single Guy for two full seasons, then did some other stuff, including the voice for Disney's Mulan, and then her character rejoined ER as a series regular in spring 2000.


Right...and I remember her from ER in 1994/5.

She was roughly my age then, so it makes sense that she's roughly my age now...unless you look at her.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Right...and I remember her from ER in 1994/5.
> 
> She was roughly my age then, so it makes sense that she's roughly my age now...unless you look at her.


I wasn't correcting you. I just didn't remember that her character only appeared briefly in 1995 and then went away for a long time, so I was posting what I had learned.

I did watch most/all episodes of The Single Guy, so I remember her on there. Just forgot that her stint on TSG interrupted her run on ER.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Ming-Na Wen is the same age as Robert Taylor, who plays Longmire.

On average, they look their age.


----------



## unitron

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Ming-Na Wen is the same age as Robert Taylor, who plays Longmire.
> 
> On average, they look their age.


I thought Robert Taylor played Ivanhoe opposite Elizabeth (no relation) Taylor.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

unitron said:


> I thought Robert Taylor played Ivanhoe opposite Elizabeth (no relation) Taylor.


That's dead American Robert Taylor. Longmire is alive Aussie Robert Taylor. (Perhaps best known until now as Agent Smith's sidekick, Agent Jones, in the Matrix movies.)


----------



## madscientist

Rob Helmerichs said:


> That's dead American Robert Taylor. Longmire is alive Aussie Robert Taylor. (Perhaps best known until now as Agent Smith's sidekick, Agent Jones, in the Matrix movies.)


Get _out_ (shoves Rob)!


----------



## Steveknj

One new entries from the TV show Satisfaction:

Katherine LaNasa born in 1966 is my definite.

The other main woman will qualify next year Stephanie Szostak


----------



## JohnB1000

Considering that Katherine is older than me (and I assure you I do not look like that) I am impressed.


----------



## Graymalkin

Katherine's been married to Dennis Hopper, French Stewart, and Grant Show. That's an interesting array of hubbies.


----------



## Steveknj

JohnB1000 said:


> Considering that Katherine is older than me (and I assure you I do not look like that) I am impressed.


Spoilered because it's a preview from the next episode of the show:



Spoiler



Looks like she's going to be pretty...ummmm...exposed..next episode. they've already gone pretty far nudity-wise for a basic cable show. Bare female buttage was in the last episode, but not from the two lead women.


----------



## Steveknj

Graymalkin said:


> Katherine's been married to Dennis Hopper, French Stewart, and Grant Show. That's an interesting array of hubbies.


Dennis Hopper seems polar opposite of the other two (at least by the characters they tend to play on screen).

Very interesting indeed.


----------



## mrizzo80

Not really an actress, but Food Network's Giada De Laurentiis (44) was on Fallon this week.

Whoa.

http://www.nbc.com/the-tonight-show/segments/10811
http://www.nbc.com/the-tonight-show/segments/10756


----------



## DevdogAZ

mrizzo80 said:


> Not really an actress, but Food Network's Giada De Laurentiis (44) was on Fallon this week.
> 
> Whoa.
> 
> http://www.nbc.com/the-tonight-show/segments/10811
> http://www.nbc.com/the-tonight-show/segments/10756


Every time I see her, I can't figure out how she keeps that giant head on top of that teeny, tiny body. But even still, "Whoa" is right.


----------



## jsmeeker

LOL at Artie.


----------



## DUDE_NJX

DevdogAZ said:


> Every time I see her, I can't figure out how she keeps that giant head on top of that teeny, tiny body. But even still, "Whoa" is right.


She's got the anchor nose and moon chin to balance it out.


----------



## cheesesteak

DUDE_NJX said:


> She's got the anchor nose and moon chin to balance it out.


And a huge mouth.

I've only watched her show a couple of times but I remember there used to be a number of blind item rumors about her alleged marriage infidelities in the gossip sites.


----------



## cherry ghost

Any chance this thread can be brought back because of the change in ownership of the forum?


----------



## Anubys

cherry ghost said:


> Any chance this thread can be brought back because of the change in ownership of the forum?


there's been an ownership change? how do you find out about these things?


----------



## DUDE_NJX

Anubys said:


> there's been an ownership change? how do you find out about these things?


You never got the postcard?


----------



## JohnB1000

Well he wasn't at the party was he?


----------



## DUDE_NJX

Clearly.


----------



## Mike Lang

cherry ghost said:


> Any chance this thread can be brought back because of the change in ownership of the forum?


Google is still monitoring this and similar threads and making threats.


----------



## Anubys

I didn't want to come to your stupid party anyway.


----------



## MikeAndrews

mike lang said:


> google is still monitoring this and similar threads and making threats.


*google?*


----------



## DreadPirateRob

I call shenanigans


----------



## DevdogAZ

Why would Google care what pictures are posted here? They're not the copyright holder. Are you sure it's not Getty Images that's sending threats? They're notorious for that.


----------



## BrettStah

I thought that the Happy Hour wasn't accessible without logging in?


----------



## DevdogAZ

BrettStah said:


> I thought that the Happy Hour wasn't accessible without logging in?


This thread is in Now Playing.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

So if we move it to HH we're good?


----------



## jsmeeker

awwwww...

damn...


----------



## BrettStah

DevdogAZ said:


> This thread is in Now Playing.


Oops.


----------



## smak

What do we want

"Pictures of hot women over 40"

When do we want them

"NOW"


----------



## jsmeeker

No photos.

No peace.


No photos.

No peace.


----------



## JohnB1000

Well there were some photos at one point today


----------



## GoPackGo

Just move the pics to the hidden thread. Everyone knows about that, right?


----------



## JohnB1000

The pics are already hidden within the hidden thread.


----------



## Anubys

Hiding it does not absolve you of wrongdoing. Once a company gets a DMCA notice, you better take the stuff down or you can then be named in any copyright suit brought up. It would be crazy for the people in charge of TCF to ignore this risk.


----------



## andyw715

SO how does the Images that make you giggle or say WTF still survive?


----------



## Anubys

andyw715 said:


> SO how does the Images that make you giggle or say WTF still survive?


They are not copyrighted or their owners do not defend their copyright. Most of those are pictures some random person took or photoshopped and posted on the internet.


----------



## JohnB1000

Anubys said:


> Hiding it does not absolve you of wrongdoing. Once a company gets a DMCA notice, you better take the stuff down or you can then be named in any copyright suit brought up. It would be crazy for the people in charge of TCF to ignore this risk.


If that were what actually happened it might be true.

This site is full of copyrighted photos, only this thread was selected for attention - pretty obvious why really.

Oh and you might want to reset your "comedy" sensitivity.


----------



## Anubys

JohnB1000 said:


> Oh and you might want to reset your "comedy" sensitivity.


or you need to re-consider how funny you think you are!


----------



## uncdrew

Wow, really?

Propagating photos of hotties so they have more fans is violating something?

Stupid lawyers. Stupid America.


----------



## andyw715

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Perfect_10,_Inc._v._Amazon.com,_Inc..

Seems like links are ok.

Or how about just typing in the name of the hawty and age, then we can just select and right click and search with google.


----------



## bryhamm

GoPackGo said:


> Just move the pics to the hidden thread. Everyone knows about that, right?


The first rule of the hidden thread ...


----------



## JohnB1000

Yes, GoPackGo and myself (and now you) are banned from the hidden thread now.


----------



## DUDE_NJX

Can you still come to the next party?


----------



## JohnB1000

DUDE_NJX said:


> Can you still come to the next party?


When will the ownership change again ?


----------



## DevdogAZ

andyw715 said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Perfect_10,_Inc._v._Amazon.com,_Inc..
> 
> Seems like links are ok.
> 
> Or how about just typing in the name of the hawty and age, then we can just select and right click and search with google.


*Natalie Zea* (most recently on TV in Justified and The Following) turned 40 on March 17.

Image Search

*Eva Longoria* (most recently on TV in Brooklyn Nine-Nine) turned 40 on March 15.

Image Search

*Fergie* (most recently on TV on Dick Clark's New Year's Rockin' Eve) turns 40 TODAY.

Image Search


----------



## JohnB1000

:up: I like your style DevdogAZ


----------



## JohnB1000

Wow, Fergie was 40 today.

Elizabeth Mitchell 41 today Elizabeth Mitchell Image Search - note the pics do not do her credit


----------



## JohnB1000

Heidi Klum now 41 Heidi Klum Image Search


----------



## DevdogAZ

JohnB1000 said:


> Wow, Fergie was 40 today.
> 
> Elizabeth Mitchell 41 today Elizabeth Mitchell Image Search - note the pics do not do her credit


She's 45 today, not 41. Caught me off guard because I knew she was a couple years older than me rather than younger.

But thanks for the reminder.


----------



## andyw715

*Mia Kirshner* turned 40 in January (Defiance, Lost Girl, Bloodline) Img Search


----------



## DevdogAZ

An old favorite:

*Sarah Rafferty* (Suits) is still over 40.

Image Search


----------



## JohnB1000

DevdogAZ said:


> She's 45 today, not 41. Caught me off guard because I knew she was a couple years older than me rather than younger.
> 
> But thanks for the reminder.


Oh yeah, somehow I got all turned around by 1975 being 40 years ago now and looking at pictures of Fergie and Natalie and Eva. Actually I think it was because the last thing I read was Nathan Fillian born in 1971 and I had the 1 in my head.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

That Sarah Rafferty .gif can't be copyrighted, can it? Surely we can post that (and be mesmerized by it all over again)?


----------



## JohnB1000

DreadPirateRob said:


> That Sarah Rafferty .gif can't be copyrighted, can it? Surely we can post that (and be mesmerized by it all over again)?


Feel free to post 

Here's the link http://memepix.com/fAjnc

There's no way the mods really know what is copyrighted and what is not so they seem to delete all. The free to post approach from Getty Images can only be used with their HTML frame which doesn't work here.


----------



## Howie

DevdogAZ said:


> *Natalie Zea* (most recently on TV in Justified and The Following) turned 40 on March 17.
> 
> Image Search
> 
> *Eva Longoria* (most recently on TV in Brooklyn Nine-Nine) turned 40 on March 15.
> 
> Image Search
> 
> *Fergie* (most recently on TV on Dick Clark's New Year's Rockin' Eve) turns 40 TODAY.
> 
> Image Search


Yeah, that Tony Parker is one hot dude, but he's not 40 yet.


----------



## MikeAndrews

The joke is I'll bet the sites who claim copyright are not the original source. Maybe the source of their watermark.

I can see complaining about hot linking, but once it's out on the web resistance is futile.

We can make sure to upload instead of hot linking.


----------



## aindik

Christie Brinkley, most recently seen on Parks and Recreation, is 61 years old.

http://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/2015/03/26/christie-brinkley-looks-even-better-at-61/


----------



## andyw715

These links make me sad


----------



## JohnB1000

aindik said:


> Christie Brinkley, most recently seen on Parks and Recreation, is 61 years old.
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/2015/03/26/christie-brinkley-looks-even-better-at-61/


I was amazed when I found out that was her on P&R, then even more amazed to find out her age



andyw715 said:


> These links make me sad


Why ?


----------



## aindik

JohnB1000 said:


> Why ?


If I'm guessing, the answer is "because they're not pictures."


----------



## replaytv

Too many of them thar pasty faced white gurls have a bad case of them 'lizard lips'. No wonder so many of them are getting botox to beef up the size of their lips! I am just glad I am a guy becuz even though I have lizard lips I don't have to worry about it, as our society says guys are judged on their bank account instead of their looks.


----------



## uncdrew

aindik said:


> Christie Brinkley, most recently seen on Parks and Recreation, is 61 years old.
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/2015/03/26/christie-brinkley-looks-even-better-at-61/


That can't possibly be true.


----------



## aindik

uncdrew said:


> That can't possibly be true.


I know, right?

Well, it's foxnews.com. They're probably lying.


----------



## mrizzo80

andyw715 said:


> These links make me sad


Try the Sarah Rafferty link. Put a smile on my face. (All 10x I watched it.)


----------



## Flop

mrizzo80 said:


> Try the Sarah Rafferty link. Put a smile on my face. (All 10x I watched it.)


Only 10x?


----------



## JohnB1000

replaytv said:


> Too many of them thar pasty faced white gurls have a bad case of them 'lizard lips'. No wonder so many of them are getting botox to beef up the size of their lips! I am just glad I am a guy becuz even though I have lizard lips I don't have to worry about it, as our society says guys are judged on their bank account instead of their looks.


How about the 41 year old Tyra Banks ?

Tyra Banks Images


----------



## replaytv

JohnB1000 said:


> How about the 41 year old Tyra Banks ?
> 
> Tyra Banks Images


She is a beauty, but needs a little more upper lip for my taste. Otherwise I have nightmares about a little forked tongue darting out of her lizard lips.


----------



## JohnB1000

replaytv said:


> She is a beauty, but needs a little more upper lip for my taste. Otherwise I have nightmares about a little forked tongue darting out of her lizard lips.


You have confirmed that there is no hope for you.


----------



## replaytv

JohnB1000 said:


> You have confirmed that there is no hope for you.


I am surprised that you responded. I thought most people had me on 'ignore'.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

JohnB1000 said:


> Feel free to post
> 
> Here's the link http://memepix.com/fAjnc
> 
> There's no way the mods really know what is copyrighted and what is not so they seem to delete all. The free to post approach from Getty Images can only be used with their HTML frame which doesn't work here.





mrizzo80 said:


> Try the Sarah Rafferty link. Put a smile on my face. (All 10x I watched it.)





Flop said:


> Only 10x?


It's mesmerizing. How can you only watch it 10x? I might just leave it running on my desktop all day.


----------



## DevdogAZ

*Elizabeth Hurley* is 49(!) and is now the star of "The Royals" on E!

Image Search


----------



## Stormspace

Unbeliever said:


> That's not how copyright works.
> 
> --Carlos V.


I would have thought this whole thread would have been ok since pictures were posted with the purpose of commentary which is protected under fair use. However, since fair use is a defense TPTB would have to have been willing to fight the claim.


----------



## JohnB1000

Stormspace said:


> I would have thought this whole thread would have been ok since pictures were posted with the purpose of commentary which is protected under fair use. However, since fair use is a defense TPTB would have to have been willing to fight the claim.


In the end, in theory, the site owners make the rules and, in reality, the mods make their own decisions.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

I guess we found out that .gifs aren't okay either.


----------



## JohnB1000

DreadPirateRob said:


> I guess we found out that .gifs aren't okay either.


Well they are but........ well you know.

Totally off-topic for this thread but in looking up celeb birthdays I saw that it's Ian Ziering (90210) and Piers Morgan's birthday today, and Ian is older than Piers


----------



## classicX

Can we consider Famke Janssen, since she is on the Netflix series _Hemlock Grove_?

She's 6 feet tall and 50 years old, mind you. Not curvy enough for my taste, but fantastically alluring.


----------



## classicX

JohnB1000 said:


> Well they are but........ well you know.
> 
> Totally off-topic for this thread but in looking up celeb birthdays I saw that it's Ian Ziering (90210) and Piers Morgan's birthday today, and Ian is older than Piers


That is surprising, considering that I don't think Ian has had any plastic surgery. (Or he just has a good surgeon.)


----------



## andyw715

classicX said:


> Can we consider Famke Janssen, since she is on the Netflix series _Hemlock Grove_?
> 
> She's 6 feet tall and 50 years old, mind you. Not curvy enough for my taste, but fantastically alluring.


I approve....

https://www.google.com/search?q=Fam...IAQ&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=2144&bih=1098&dpr=0.9


----------



## JohnB1000

classicX said:


> Can we consider Famke Janssen, since she is on the Netflix series _Hemlock Grove_?
> 
> She's 6 feet tall and 50 years old, mind you. Not curvy enough for my taste, but fantastically alluring.


IF you want us to consider her you have to link to her pictures :up:

EDIT: posted before I clicked Andy's link


----------



## JohnB1000

I present Emma Atkins from the UK show Emmerdale, 40 today

Emma Atkins


----------



## Alfer

Wow TCF is slippin. The above two choices (IMO) are "5's" at best.


----------



## JohnB1000

The Entourage bump reminded me of Perrey Reeves, she was recently in Covert Affairs

Perrey Reeves


----------



## cmontyburns

I had no idea Famke Janssen was six feet tall. And 50!


----------



## JohnB1000

Ivana Milicevic from Banshee, almost 41.

images


----------



## SoupMan

She was the hot wife that Milos the tennis pro tried to give to Jerry on Seinfeld!


----------



## efilippi

SoupMan said:


> She was the hot wife that Milos the tennis pro tried to give to Jerry on Seinfeld!


Well done! I'd have never guessed that. I kind of recall Milos as someone I've seen since but not her. The pics are sure gorgeous, though.


----------



## cmontyburns

SoupMan said:


> She was the hot wife that Milos the tennis pro tried to give to Jerry on Seinfeld!


I KNEW she looked familiar! Was trying to place her without looking it up. Great catch.


----------



## SoupMan

I did have to look it up to confirm. I didn't trust my Seinfeld re-run instincts.


----------



## JohnB1000

Amanda Holden Britain's Got Talent, 44

Amanda Holden


----------



## unitron

Flop said:


> Only 10x?


Well, considering that they move independently, it's really 20x.


----------



## JohnB1000

Jennifer Taylor from Two and Half Men 43

Melinda Clarke -various shows, almost 46


----------



## DreadPirateRob

Julie Ann Emery - who most recently played the sneakily hot crazy embezzler Mrs. Kettleman on_ Better Caul Saul_ - will appear on the upcoming (this summer) season of _Masters of Sex _in a 2 episode arc playing a woman who seeks help dealing with an unique relationship.

Given the fairly gratuitous nudity on the show, one can only hope (and dream) about what type of scenes her role will involve...


----------



## inaka

J-Lo & Selma Hayek for the win.


----------



## DevdogAZ

With Wayward Punes currently airing, that means Carla Gugino is a very hot 40+ TV actress at the moment.


----------



## Jon J

DevdogAZ said:


> With Wayward Punes currently airing, that means Carla Gugino is a very hot 40+ TV actress at the moment.


Yes! Yes! Yes!


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel

DreadPirateRob said:


> Julie Ann Emery - who most recently played the sneakily hot crazy embezzler Mrs. Kettleman on_ Better Caul Saul_ - will appear on the upcoming (this summer) season of _Masters of Sex _in a 2 episode arc playing a woman who seeks help dealing with an unique relationship.
> 
> Given the fairly gratuitous nudity on the show, one can only hope (and dream) about what type of scenes her role will involve...


Your lips to God's ear.


----------



## JohnB1000

Do you mean Carla Gugino ?


----------



## Jon J

She's the lady. You got the gist.


----------



## wprager

DevdogAZ said:


> With *Wayward Punes* currently airing, that means Carla Gugino is a very hot 40+ TV actress at the moment.


I read that as Wayward Prunes.


----------



## cmontyburns

wprager said:


> I read that as Wayward Prunes.


Carla's a bit young yet for a lemon party.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Christina Hendricks turned 40 on May 3.

Andrea Anders turned 40 on May 10.


----------



## DougF

DevdogAZ said:


> With Wayward Punes currently airing, that means Carla Gugino is a very hot 40+ TV actress at the moment.


I haven't seen this show, but I did see _San Andreas_ today and she definitely belongs in this thread.


----------



## mrizzo80

Not an actress, but if anyone is watching the political coverage on MSNBC tonight (and throughout primary season), keep an eye out for when they toss it to Chris Jansing. She could pass for early forties. She is *59*!

This time next year she'll be on the Hawtest 60+ thread.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

I miss this thread.


----------



## tigercat74

DreadPirateRob said:


> I miss this thread.


First thread I ever subscribed


----------



## Dan203

After watching the X-files Gillian Anderson has aged really well. She is a sexy 47 year old woman.


----------



## DevdogAZ

dreadpiraterob said:


> i miss this thread.


+40


----------



## Steveknj

DreadPirateRob said:


> I miss this thread.





tigercat74 said:


> First thread I ever subscribed


You're welcome!


----------



## Steveknj

Dan203 said:


> After watching the X-files Gillian Anderson has aged really well. She is a sexy 47 year old woman.


Agreed. You can see her age only when they close up on her face, but still she's stayed very well put together.


----------



## JohnB1000

I think Anderson looks better now than she used to. On her UK show she looked great.


----------



## Bob Coxner

http://hollywoodlife.com/2016/01/31/susan-sarandon-cleavage-bra-top-in-memoriam-sag-awards/ Susan Sarandon at age 69. And no jokes about it being the "sag awards".


----------



## Steveknj

Bob Coxner said:


> http://hollywoodlife.com/2016/01/31/susan-sarandon-cleavage-bra-top-in-memoriam-sag-awards/ Susan Sarandon at age 69. And no jokes about it being the "sag awards".


And she still looks darn good


----------



## ClutchBrake

Steveknj said:


> And she still looks darn good


Undoubtedly.

And if you want to remember what she looked liked 30-40 years ago just Google her daughter Eva Amurri.


----------



## IndyJones1023

ClutchBrake said:


> Undoubtedly.
> 
> And if you want to remember what she looked liked 30-40 years ago just Google her daughter Eva Amurri.


But not at work.


----------



## cheesesteak

I'd never heard of Eva Amurri before 2 minutes ago but she looks like she could be in Al Bundy's favorite magazine.


----------



## DUDE_NJX

cheesesteak said:


> I'd never heard of Eva Amurri before 2 minutes ago but she looks like she could be in Al Bundy's favorite magazine.


Watch the Californication season she's in. Fun stuff.


----------



## Craigbob

Watching Season 2 of Bosch on Amazon and Noticed a 48 year old Jeri Ryan is still looking mighty fine.

http://www.gotceleb.com/wp-content/...od/Jeri-Ryan:-Bosch-Season-2-Premiere--01.jpg

https://cdn0.vox-cdn.com/thumbor/HN...om/uploads/chorus_asset/file/6187021/ryan.jpg


----------



## Jayjoans

I remember when I used to come to TCF just for this thread.


----------



## JohnB1000

Just in case anyone was wondering Kate Beckinsale is still over 40 and has been on TV a lot these last couple of weeks.

http://digitalspyuk.cdnds.net/16/24/1024x512/landscape-1466062624-beckinsale-conan.jpg


----------



## jsmeeker

Jayjoans said:


> I remember when I used to come to TCF just for this thread.


yeah..

This thread used to be so awesome


----------



## DreadPirateRob

That one gif from that actress on Suits.... yeah, that was awesome.


----------



## cherry ghost

JohnB1000 said:


> Just in case anyone was wondering Kate Beckinsale is still over 40 and has been on TV a lot these last couple of weeks.
> 
> http://digitalspyuk.cdnds.net/16/24/1024x512/landscape-1466062624-beckinsale-conan.jpg


As I've said before, if she ever gets a regular TV role, thread over.


----------



## Saturn_V

Craigbob said:


> Watching Season 2 of Bosch on Amazon and Noticed a 48 year old Jeri Ryan is still looking mighty fine.


I was on the fence for a year about watching Bosch.

Not anymore.


----------



## Steveknj

Again...Thank you


----------



## Satchel

JohnB1000 said:


> Just in case anyone was wondering Kate Beckinsale is still over 40 and has been on TV a lot these last couple of weeks.
> 
> http://digitalspyuk.cdnds.net/16/24/1024x512/landscape-1466062624-beckinsale-conan.jpg


If you like her...go see the movie Love and Friendship...she's stunning.


----------



## BrettStah

Satchel said:


> If you like her...go see the movie Love and Friendship...she's stunning.


I suggested this movie to my wife, much to her surprise. We didn't go see it yet.


----------



## bobino

BrettStah said:


> I suggested this movie to my wife, much to her surprise. We didn't go see it yet.


I did the same and we saw it last night. I scored those extra points by suggesting a chick flick.

I have no idea why this movie is interesting to anyone. The story flows like a small rock slide. They try to push feed it to the audience by introducing characters with still shots and text with their names and relationship to others. Some introduced where minor characters at best ("Wilson" the butler, who cares?). I didn't like any character enough to really care.

As a comedy, it had a few funny lines, but nothing that made me or anyone else in my audience laugh loudly enough to call it a funny movie. I kept waiting for a farcical climax to begin and suddenly the movie ended. The dialogue was interesting, but as my wife said, one must concentrate. It's not that easy to follow.

The only redeeming quality is attractive people in period costume. Chloe Sevigny's was the most "interesting" for guys who taking wives or GF to a chick flick. I was disappointed overall as this period is not known for revealing in the modern sense.

Yes, I got the points, but I'm not sure they hold much value with this movie.


----------



## alpacaboy

bobino said:


> The only redeeming quality is attractive people in period costume. Chloe Sevigny's was the most "interesting" for guys who taking wives or GF to a chick flick. I was disappointed overall as this period is not known for revealing in the modern sense.


Tangent: Hey, the first time I saw either Chloe Sevigny or Kate Beckinsale was when they co-starred in "Last Days of Disco"(1998)


----------



## mrizzo80

Nancy O'Dell (she's been in the news lately because a certain political figure wanted to, uh, spend some time with her in 2005.)

*She's 50* now, and these were taken a couple months ago when she was in Hawaii. Wow. (Supposedly she has had some plastic surgery.)


__
http://instagr.am/p/BIgdXH6DbDj/


__
http://instagr.am/p/BIqqzVODa0Y/


__
http://instagr.am/p/BIvAaLkD0DN/

https://www.instagram.com/nancyodell/


----------



## aindik

mrizzo80 said:


> Nancy O'Dell (she's been in the news lately because a certain political figure wanted to, uh, spend some time with her in 2005.)
> 
> *She's 50* now, and these were taken a couple months ago when she was in Hawaii. Wow. (Supposedly she has had some plastic surgery.)
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BIgdXH6DbDj/
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BIqqzVODa0Y/
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BIvAaLkD0DN/
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/nancyodell/


She's not an actress, but I'll allow it.


----------



## ct1

Bianca Kajlich (prompted by Curb Your Enthusiasm - Season 9 thread)


----------



## andyw715

O. M. G.


----------



## Steveknj

I thought we couldn't post pictures anymore? That's kind of why the thread died.


----------



## cheesesteak

I'll take Danielle Nicolet - Cecille from The Flash.


----------



## andyw715

Steveknj said:


> I thought we couldn't post pictures anymore? That's kind of why the thread died.


I really think if this thread was moved to HH it wouldn't come under such scrutiny.


----------



## Hoffer

I remember Bianca Kajlich from Rules of Engagement. She was also on that show that shot live a year or two ago, that took place in a bar. She's still looking lovely.


----------



## madscientist

andyw715 said:


> I really think if this thread was moved to HH it wouldn't come under such scrutiny.


IIRC it wasn't anything to do with NP vs. HH. It was concerns about copyrighted images being posted (mostly) and the size of the images (a bit). I don't think moving to HH would help with either of those issues.


----------



## JohnB1000

madscientist said:


> IIRC it wasn't anything to do with NP vs. HH. It was concerns about copyrighted images being posted (mostly) and the size of the images (a bit). I don't think moving to HH would help with either of those issues.


Yeah right, that was the reason


----------



## DevdogAZ

Steveknj said:


> I thought we couldn't post pictures anymore? That's kind of why the thread died.


The ownership of the site has changed since then. David Bott took it back over from that company that had purchased it, so I think he isn't as uptight as they seemed to be.


----------



## mcb08

Let's find out 

Elizabeth Banks:


----------



## mcb08

Jaime Pressly:


----------



## mcb08

Sarah Michelle Gellar:


----------



## jsmeeker

Make This Thread Great Again


----------



## dwatt

Pictures of good looking women and politics. Now you have gone and done it. This is a dead thread walking.


----------



## John Gillespie

Kelly Reilly


----------



## markb

madscientist said:


> IIRC it wasn't anything to do with NP vs. HH. It was concerns about copyrighted images being posted (mostly) and the size of the images (a bit). I don't think moving to HH would help with either of those issues.


Putting it in HH would make it somewhat harder for copyright owners to find it. Seems like HH would be a more appropriate place for it, regardless.


----------



## andyw715

I thought there was also some grumbling of forum members about the thread as well. Which might be remedied in moving it to HH.


----------



## jsmeeker

I promise I am not leering


----------



## smak

I'm honored and humbled that I helped resurrect this thread. 


-smak-


----------



## Graymalkin

Right now my age-appropriate crush is Eileen Davidson on “The Young and the Restless.” She’s 58.


----------



## smak

Age appropriate is you divide by 2 and...that’s it. 


-smak-


----------



## Dan203

Now that I'm basically 40 (I'm 39) pretty much all 40 year old acresses are hawt.


----------



## DevdogAZ

smak said:


> Age appropriate is you divide by 2 and...that's it.
> 
> -smak-


I always heard the rule of thumb as "Half your age plus seven."


----------



## DevdogAZ

Lana Parilla (Once Upon A Time) turned 40 in July:


----------



## DevdogAZ

Rebecca Mader (Once Upon A Time) turned 40 in April:


----------



## DevdogAZ

Marguerite Moreau (Wet Hot American Summer: Ten Years Later) turned 40 in April:


----------



## DevdogAZ

Annie Wersching (Timeless, Doubt, Runaways (filming)) turned 40 in March:


----------



## DevdogAZ

Tricia Helfer (Lucifer) is 43:


----------



## latrobe7

These photos are from the Thor premiere last week:


















Ming Na Wen is 53.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Kiele Sanchez (Kingdom) turned 40 yesterday (born Oct. 13, 1977):


----------



## DevdogAZ

Sarah Wayne Callies (Colony) turned 40 in June:


----------



## RGM1138

latrobe7 said:


> These photos are from the Thor premiere last week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ming Na Wen is 53.


Wow.


----------



## jsmeeker

smak said:


> Age appropriate is you divide by 2 and...that's it.
> 
> -smak-





DevdogAZ said:


> I always heard the rule of thumb as "Half your age plus seven."


Smak has his own rules


----------



## goblue97

DevdogAZ said:


> Sarah Wayne Callies (Colony) turned 40 in June:


Ugh....something about her just bothers me. I think it was her role in the Walking Dead. Anything I see her in now I just don't like her.


----------



## DevdogAZ

goblue97 said:


> Ugh....something about her just bothers me. I think it was her role in the Walking Dead. Anything I see her in now I just don't like her.


I agree. Hated her character on TWD and I think she's a bit too skinny. But she's still pretty and is over 40 and on TV, so I figured she belonged here, even if she isn't at the top of my list.


----------



## dwatt

The picture posted doesn't do her any favors. Harsh lighting & crazy eyes. And yes I didn't like her character on TWD either. Same situation as Skyler White on Breaking Bad.


----------



## goblue97

It's crazy how that can work. There is another actress that I can't stand. She was in Brotherhood, the politician's wife. It doesn't matter what she's in now, I don't like her.


----------



## Graymalkin

DevdogAZ said:


> I always heard the rule of thumb as "Half your age plus seven."


That's exactly how it was with my mom and dad, and my sisters and their husbands.


----------



## Graymalkin

Couldn't get around to this earlier, but here's Eileen Davidson (age 58):


----------



## Anubys

DevdogAZ said:


> I always heard the rule of thumb as "Half your age plus seven."


To be absolutely honest, a woman half my age plus one more is just about all I can handle. The other six will just have to wait till the next day.


----------



## Allanon

*Amy Acker* (The Gifted, Person of Interest, Dollhouse, Alias, Angle)
Turned 40 last December.


----------



## Graymalkin

If you want to see good-looking actresses who are 40-plus (or on the cusp of 40), watch the Hallmark Channel's romance and holiday movies.


----------



## JohnB1000

goblue97 said:


> Ugh....something about her just bothers me. I think it was her role in the Walking Dead. Anything I see her in now I just don't like her.


Exactly what I thought. Prison Break also, I think she's a poor character is shows (can't comment on actual acting ability).


----------



## Steveknj

What amazes me is that when I started this thread, I was actually IN my 40s. Maybe I need to start a new one 50 Something actresses who are hawt 

BTW as an aside, I've noticed more and more TV people refer to ACTRESSES as ACTORS. Is this a new politically correct thing to do?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Steveknj said:


> BTW as an aside, I've noticed more and more TV people refer to ACTRESSES as ACTORS. Is this a new politically correct thing to do?


It's a not-so-new human thing to do. Most of the time, you don't need to distinguish between male and female actors. So why do it?


----------



## Steveknj

Rob Helmerichs said:


> It's a not-so-new human thing to do. Most of the time, you don't need to distinguish between male and female actors. So why do it?


In English that's true, other languages do it all the time. But, I do notice it more and more. It was acceptable until recently. Now it's not. I'm not against, it, just curious why all of a sudden you can't say actress anymore?


----------



## IndyJones1023

Actors are like doctors.


----------



## gossamer88

Rob Helmerichs said:


> It's a not-so-new human thing to do. Most of the time, you don't need to distinguish between male and female actors. So why do it?


The Academy will make you distinguish them.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

gossamer88 said:


> The Academy will make you distinguish them.


Right, because everybody knows mere girls can't compete with MEN!


----------



## Steveknj

gossamer88 said:


> The Academy will make you distinguish them.


This is true. Is the next step just to combine the categories so that there's only one "best Actor", "best supporting actor"?

Maybe we need to change the thread to Hawtest "actor" over 40 and allow for males and females?


----------



## gossamer88

Or create a new one:

*Hawtest borderline seniors on TV and Movies *


----------



## loubob57

IndyJones1023 said:


> Actors are like doctors.


Doctress?


----------



## ej42137

loubob57 said:


> Doctress?


Doctrice? Doctrix?

The gender of a doctor is seldom important in carrying out their role. The same can not be said of an actor or actress.


----------



## Mikeguy

Steveknj said:


> In English that's true, other languages do it all the time. But, I do notice it more and more. It was acceptable until recently. Now it's not. I'm not against, it, just curious why all of a sudden you can't say actress anymore?


You can--but some people prefer being referenced as to the larger class, and not the larger class but also of the same gender. The larger class simply is more universal.


----------



## gossamer88

You guys are ruining this thread...


----------



## gossamer88

Jessica Chastain


----------



## andyw715

Molly Parker.


----------



## milo99

DevdogAZ said:


> Rebecca Mader (Once Upon A Time) turned 40 in April:


i never thought she was hot when she was in Lost.. but then i saw her in some show with her hair straightened, and i was like HOLY CRAP she's hot. i couldn't believe how much of a difference that made for me (and of course she had more make up on since she wasn't "on a deserted island" thing).


----------



## gschrock

Mikeguy said:


> You can--but some people prefer being referenced as to the larger class, and not the larger class but also of the same gender. The larger class simply is more universal.


I would think that the people that would be PC enough to care about not distinguishing between actresses and actors would also be offended enough by the general existence of this thread not to be reading here anyways.


----------



## spartanstew

gschrock said:


> I would think that the people that would be PC enough to care about not distinguishing between actresses and actors would also be offended enough by the general existence of this thread not to be reading here anyways.


Perhaps they occasionally like to see what the boys are up to down in mommy's basement.


----------



## Mikeguy

gschrock said:


> I would think that the people that would be PC enough to care about not distinguishing between actresses and actors would also be offended enough by the general existence of this thread not to be reading here anyways.


Great. But the inquiry being addressed here was not for them--it was for the topic's original poster here. (See post 3118 above.)


----------



## andyw715

Heather Graham (47) is on Law and Order: True Crimes


----------



## RGM1138

andyw715 said:


> Heather Graham (47) is on Law and Order: True Crimes


Wow, 47, that's hard to believe. Seems like only last year, she was in her 20s.


----------



## mrizzo80

RGM1138 said:


> Wow, 47, that's hard to believe. Seems like only last year, she was in her 20s.


Luckily, through the magic of Boogie Nights, she's in her 20s for eternity.


----------



## RGM1138

mrizzo80 said:


> Luckily, through the magic of Boogie Nights, she's in her 20s for eternity.


Damn, that was 20 years ago. I can't believe how fast we're moving through the 21st century.


----------



## loubob57

mrizzo80 said:


> Luckily, through the magic of Boogie Nights, she's in her 20s for eternity.


Yep, she'll always be Rollergirl to me.


----------



## andyw715

Shakira turned 40 this year. Not an actress but hawt.


----------



## andyw715

Liv Tyler as well 40 in July


----------



## UTV2TiVo

andyw715 said:


> Shakira turned 40 this year. Not an actress but hawt.


I'll allow it.


----------



## RGM1138

andyw715 said:


> Liv Tyler as well 40 in July


I adore her.


----------



## jsmeeker

Shakira was a judge on The Voice somewhat recently, wasn't she?

So.. yeah... sure.. That counts


----------



## andyw715

Christina Hendricks 42


----------



## Chester_Lampwick

loubob57 said:


> Yep, she'll always be Rollergirl to me.


She'll always be Felicity Shagwell to me.


----------



## UTV2TiVo

andyw715 said:


> Christina Hendricks 42


Man, Firefly was that long ago? She had to be in her 20's.


----------



## andyw715

Danica McKellar is 42 hawt and smart!


----------



## Saturn_V

Ah, Winnie Cooper. It always cheesed me off that Kevin and Winnie didn't end up together at the end of Wonder Years.


----------



## dwatt

UTV2TiVo said:


> Man, Firefly was that long ago? She had to be in her 20's.


15 years ago. Would put near 27.


----------



## RGM1138

andyw715 said:


> Danica McKellar is 42 hawt and smart!


Holy crap. She was just barely a teenager on Wonder Years. Now she's a full grown woman. 
Where have the years gone?!


----------



## MikeekiM

UTV2TiVo said:


> Man, Firefly was that long ago? She had to be in her 20's.


When I think Christina Hendricks, I always think Mad Men... I completely forgot about Saffron!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

I'm just mad about Saffron...


----------



## RGM1138

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I'm just mad about Saffron...


 Now that is old school.


----------



## MikeCC

Saturn_V said:


> Ah, Winnie Cooper. It always cheesed me off that Kevin and Winnie didn't end up together at the end of Wonder Years.


Dude...!

_Spoiler!!_


----------



## hefe

MikeekiM said:


> When I think Christina Hendricks, I always think Mad Men... I completely forgot about Saffron!


She'll always be YoSaffBridge to me...


----------



## zalusky

MikeCC said:


> Dude...!
> 
> _Spoiler!!_


Too soon!


----------



## getreal

Mrs. Sacha Baron Cohen ... Isla Fisher (41):


----------



## andyw715

Gabrielle Union 42


----------



## JohnB1000

I patiently await December and the arrival of Katheryn Winnick

Meanwhile lets all remember Kate.


----------



## andyw715

Meta Golding 45


----------



## Anubys

andyw715 said:


> Christina Hendricks 42


I love that she is not the usual Hollywood super-skinny. She fills out her dresses perfectly. If I were to "weird science" a woman; she would be it (with apologies to Jacqueline Bisset).


----------



## DougF

Seeing this thread return to its former glory....brings a tear to my eye. All is right with the world again.


----------



## goblue97

Anubys said:


> I love that she is not the usual Hollywood super-skinny. She fills out her dresses perfectly. If I were to "weird science" a woman; she would be it (with apologies to *Jacqueline Bisset*).


I'm partial to Josie myself. I don't know how to post pictures (never mind, I figured it out) and I have no idea if she is even on TV any longer but here she was last year.


----------



## UTV2TiVo

Anubys said:


> I love that she is not the usual Hollywood super-skinny. She fills out her dresses perfectly. If I were to "weird science" a woman; she would be it (with apologies to Jacqueline Bisset).


Props to Jacqueline Bisset but don't you mean Kelly LeBrock?


----------



## goblue97

UTV2TiVo said:


> Props to Jacqueline Bisset but don't you mean Kelly LeBrock


I'm guessing that Jacqueline Bisset is his Kelly Lebrock.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Foul! She's not over 40 in that picture! BAN HIM!!!


----------



## RGM1138

I can’t believe how sexist and unenlightened this thread is!



(Anyone have a current pic of Holly Marie Combs?).


----------



## UTV2TiVo

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Foul! She's not over 40 in that picture! BAN HIM!!!


That was only in the context of her character in Weird Science.
That and I didn't find the current pictures of her hawt.


----------



## John Gillespie

Not possible unfortunately

Only for the brave
https://i.ytimg.com/vi/ELzz-C1wNbo/maxresdefault.jpg


----------



## andyw715

Rhona Mitra is 41


----------



## Graymalkin

andyw715 said:


> Danica McKellar is 42 hawt and smart!


You can catch Danica in at least one Hallmark Channel holiday movie every year. This year, it's "Coming Home for Christmas," debuting on Nov. 18.


----------



## Graymalkin

goblue97 said:


> I'm partial to Josie myself. I don't know how to post pictures (never mind, I figured it out) and I have no idea if she is even on TV any longer but here she was last year.


She still makes TV movies... for Hallmark Channel, naturally!


----------



## Anubys

goblue97 said:


> I'm guessing that Jacqueline Bisset is his Kelly Lebrock.


exactly.

Bisset has been my "ultimate" woman for forever. But I'm afraid she is now second best to Christina Hendricks.

Just google "jacqueline bisset the deep". You will thank me


----------



## Saturn_V

Anubys said:


> Just google "jacqueline bisset the deep". You will thank me


I saw that movie when I was eight years old. To this date, I can't tell you what the movie was about- but I sure do remember what I saw.


----------



## UTV2TiVo

Saturn_V said:


> I saw that movie when I was eight years old. To this date, I can't tell you what the movie was about- but I sure do remember what I saw.


Who knew how awesome a white T-shirt could be?


----------



## Anubys

Saturn_V said:


> I saw that movie when I was eight years old. To this date, I can't tell you what the movie was about- but I sure do remember what I saw.


I can tell you what it's about...it was about...oh...D cup, maybe Double D


----------



## Mikeguy

RGM1138 said:


> I can't believe how sexist and unenlightened this thread is!


Is it?  I've been amazed at the reality of it, people here focusing on 40+ year-old actresses and models and not on 17 year-olds. As well as, the great shape of these people!


----------



## RGM1138

Mikeguy said:


> Is it? I've been amazed at the reality of it, people here focusing on 40+ year-old actresses and models and not on 17 year-olds. As well as, the great shape of these people!


You didn't quote my whole post. I was being ironic.


----------



## Mikeguy

RGM1138 said:


> You didn't quote my whole post. I was being ironic.


Ah, sorry--a coffee-less Monday here.


----------



## RGM1138

Mikeguy said:


> Ah, sorry--a coffee-less Monday here.


No problem.


----------



## andyw715

Alicia Witt is 42


----------



## MikeCC

andyw715 said:


> Alicia Witt is 42


I've always had a thing for her, ever since I saw her playing the daughter on _Cybill_, oh so many years ago. I liked her in _Friday Night Lights_, too, for the few eps she was in...


----------



## goblue97

I don't remember her on Friday Night Lights. Was she on Justified for a season?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

goblue97 said:


> I don't remember her on Friday Night Lights. Was she on Justified for a season?


Yeah, she was the lawyer-sister of a clan of ******* bad guys...


----------



## UTV2TiVo

On FNL she was the hot trailer single-mom of the hot trailer teenager.


----------



## Jonathan_S

goblue97 said:


> I don't remember her on Friday Night Lights. Was she on Justified for a season?


Yep. 
I'd thought she'd appeared on episodes across 2 seasons but IMDB is telling me all 10 episodes she appeared in were in Justified season 5.


----------



## Allanon

Alicia Witt also had a good role on the Walking Dead.


----------



## Graymalkin

Alicia Witt stars in the Hallmark Channel Christmas movie, "Christmas List," which airs multiple times this month. First airing is tonight (Nov 3) at midnight.

And at 2 p.m. tomorrow, same network, she stars in "I'm Not Ready for Christmas."


----------



## Dan203

Anubys said:


> I love that she is not the usual Hollywood super-skinny. She fills out her dresses perfectly. If I were to "weird science" a woman; she would be it (with apologies to Jacqueline Bisset).


Wasn't it Kelly Lebrock in Weird Science?


----------



## DevdogAZ

Dan203 said:


> Wasn't it Kelly Lebrock in Weird Science?


Keep reading.


----------



## Dan203

DevdogAZ said:


> Keep reading.


Yeah that was a big time Smeak


----------



## Anubys

Dan203 said:


> Yeah that was a big time Smeak


I thought I was somehow back a few pages in the thread by mistake!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Anubys said:


> I thought I was somehow back a few pages in the thread by mistake!


Probably set your clock back early..?


----------



## andyw715

Jelly Hu is 49








Hi


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

How old is her sister, Kelly? (I assume they must be sisters, since they look so much alike...)


----------



## Chester_Lampwick

Rob Helmerichs said:


> How old is her sister, Kelly?


Who?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Chester_Lampwick said:


> Who?


Are you saying she's a doctor?

Or is she on first?


----------



## Chester_Lampwick

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Are you saying she's a doctor?


Hu's on first?


----------



## David Platt

Chester_Lampwick said:


> Hu's on first?












Watts on second.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

I'm starting to really like this team...who's on third?


----------



## John Gillespie

Ida No, is a singer (in Glass Candy), not a TV actress and AFAIK not 40+.


----------



## DeDondeEs

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I'm starting to really like this team...who's on third?


Wright


----------



## Anubys

Dan203 said:


> Wasn't it Kelly Lebrock in Weird Science?


Everyone knows it was Jacqueline Bisset!


----------



## Chester_Lampwick

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I'm starting to really like this team...who's on third?





DeDondeEs said:


> Wright


I'll tell you who's pitching. Tamara










Tamara Taylor from Bones. 47 years young.


----------



## Anubys

You'll tell me Tamara?

You Don't want to tell me today?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Anubys said:


> You'll tell me Tamara?
> 
> You Don't want to tell me today?


Who's pitching today?


----------



## DeDondeEs

Anubys said:


> You'll tell me Tamara?
> 
> You Don't want to tell me today?


Ok, i'll tell you Moore today, but later...


----------



## andyw715

Zoe McLellan is 43


----------



## andyw715

Natascha McElhone Is 47


----------



## John Gillespie

Newest member Maggie Gyllenhaal (DOB 11/16/77)


----------



## gossamer88

John Gillespie said:


> Newest member Maggie Gyllenhaal (DOB 11/16/77)


Her brother is hawter (prettier).


----------



## John Gillespie

Her brother has never crawled on all fours with mail in his mouth.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

gossamer88 said:


> Her brother is hawter (prettier).


Huh.

If I had to choose, I think I'd probably still choose Maggie...


----------



## andyw715

Daisy Fuentes, Happy Birthday! 51


----------



## RGM1138

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Huh.
> 
> If I had to choose, I think I'd probably still choose Maggie...


Eh. I'd have to double pass. Just too many persons of the feminine persuasion who have yet to explore the wonderfulness that is me.


----------



## Steveknj

John Gillespie said:


> Newest member Maggie Gyllenhaal (DOB 11/16/77)
> View attachment 31560





gossamer88 said:


> Her brother is hawter (prettier).





Rob Helmerichs said:


> Huh.
> 
> If I had to choose, I think I'd probably still choose Maggie...


Not a fan of Maggie as a hottie (I've seen too much of her on The Deuce and am not very impressed (but she's an awesome actor/actress, whichever is politically correct). I agree Jake is hotter (if I was into that sort of thing...not that there's anything wrong with that ).


----------



## dwatt

gossamer88 said:


> Her brother is hawter (prettier).


Some may choose to disagree.








But not old enough to qualify anyway.


----------



## Hcour

Steveknj said:


> Not a fan of Maggie as a hottie (I've seen too much of her on The Deuce and am not very impressed (but she's an awesome actor/actress, whichever is politically correct).


There is no politically correct or incorrect. It is _grammatically_ correct to use "Actor" as "one who acts", w/o regard to gender. If anyone tells you otherwise they're full of ****e.


----------



## getreal

John Gillespie said:


> Her brother has never crawled on all fours with mail in his mouth.


Didn't he crawl on all fours with a male in his mouth in "Brokeback Mountain"? 

Can you believe lovely Alyssa Milano is 44?!!


----------



## UTV2TiVo

getreal said:


> Can you believe lovely Alyssa Milano is 44?!!


Thank you for bringing the thread back on track!


----------



## gossamer88

Is that her today?


----------



## hefe

Doubtful. It's also reversed (ring on wrong hand) and weirdly over sharpened.


----------



## Steveknj

Hcour said:


> There is no politically correct or incorrect. It is _grammatically_ correct to use "Actor" as "one who acts", w/o regard to gender. If anyone tells you otherwise they're full of ****e.


Explain to me why actress is not grammatically correct? As per dictionary.com:



> *a woman who acts* in stage plays, motion pictures, television broadcasts, etc., especially professionally.


the definition of actress

So to me, either is grammatically correct, as by definition that is what she is. It is only over the last few years that women who act are referred to as actors. I believe this is due to political correctness and nothing more. I'm fine with that, just making a point.


----------



## Anubys

English is maddening in the fact that it doesn't assign gender to things/people/words...

"I went out with a friend last night" does not tell you if the friend is male or female. In all other languages, the "a" before friend would be a different word that helps designate the gender and everyone would know...

so I'm against the "actor" thing...both act but actor can be for male and actress for female...nothing wrong with that


----------



## Steveknj

Anubys said:


> English is maddening in the fact that it doesn't assign gender to things/people/words...
> 
> "I went out with a friend last night" does not tell you if the friend is male or female. In all other languages, the "a" before friend would be a different word that helps designate the gender and everyone would know...
> 
> so I'm against the "actor" thing...both act but actor can be for male and actress for female...nothing wrong with that


Until they lump males and females in the same category for the Oscars, so am I.


----------



## RGM1138

Steveknj said:


> Until they lump males and females in the same category for the Oscars, so am I.


Good point. Would that ever happen in PC Hollywood? Can you see an Oscar showdown between Leo and JLaw? A prize fight between Meryl and De Niro?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Steveknj said:


> Explain to me why actress is not grammatically correct?


He (she? English needs a neuter pronoun for people... ) never said it wasn't, just that actor is.


----------



## getreal

Actor / Actress
Steward / Stewardess
Waiter / Waitress
Mister / Mistress
Doctor / Doctress ... ??!
Contractor / Contractress ... !!

(This topic should be a thread unto itself!)

Re: my previous post, I Googled Alyssa Milano and came up with the photo I posted earlier. I thought it was current. If I was off by a year or four, she is 44 and gorgeous!

ETA: I just now searched for 2017 photos of AM and got this (I stand by my assessment):


----------



## andyw715

I agree with your assessment.


----------



## gossamer88

getreal said:


> Re: my previous post, I Googled Alyssa Milano and came up with the photo I posted earlier. I thought it was current. If I was off by a year or four, she is 44 and gorgeous!
> 
> ETA: I just now searched for 2017 photos of AM and got this (I stand by my assessment):


I also googled her and saw red carpet pics from a Miramax event (from earlier this year), and just read that she started the #metoo campaign on twitter!


----------



## hefe

Anubys said:


> English is maddening in the fact that it doesn't assign gender to things/people/words...
> 
> "I went out with a friend last night" does not tell you if the friend is male or female. In all other languages, the "a" before friend would be a different word that helps designate the gender and everyone would know...


I know, you can't even tell if the friend is black, white, hispanic, trans or anything!


----------



## jsmeeker

I hated that about German.


----------



## Hcour

Steveknj said:


> Explain to me why actress is not grammatically correct?


?! Of course "actress" is grammatically correct!

Female actors have _always_ been referred to as "actors", because that is what they are.


----------



## Anubys

hefe said:


> I know, you can't even tell if the friend is black, white, hispanic, trans or anything!


LOL...you remember when there was a girl you liked and she told you she went out with a friend last night? That's when you wished you were speaking french instead of english


----------



## HobokenSkier

Maria Bello ('67) so not only 40+ but 50+


----------



## andyw715

Reiko Aylesworth, Seal Team will be 45 in a few weeks


----------



## andyw715

Ele Keats, The Last Ship, 44

http://www4.pictures.zimbio.com/gi/UNITY+Los+Angeles+Premiere+Screening+Q+RG8EmZRBg79l.jpg


----------



## gossamer88

I was gonna say not "hawt", but turns out you picked the worst pic out there.


----------



## andyw715

gossamer88 said:


> I was gonna say not "hawt", but turns out you picked the worst pic out there.


Are there better more recent ones? Most I found where circa 2004 or so.
And that wasn't the one I wanted to post, there was one that was near Insidious 3 release time (2015) but I guess I didn't get the correct URL.

Stand by for an update


----------



## andyw715

Erinn Hayes is 41, Kevin Can't Wait


----------



## andyw715

Jessica Collins is 46, The Young and the Restless


----------



## Saturn_V

Winona Ryder, 46


----------



## getreal

Portia de Rossi is timeless at 44.


----------



## andyw715

Lisa Sheridan is 42, Halt and Catch Fire


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Halt and Catch Fire?

Is that like Walk Into a Telephone Pole?


----------



## Saturn_V

You've never heard of HCF? I love and hate the damn show. (and am sorry to see it end)


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Saturn_V said:


> You've never heard of HCF? I love and hate the damn show. (and am sorry to see it end)


Of course, I know the show. But if you take the title out of that context and put it into this one, it suddenly means something different.


----------



## goblue97

Saturn_V said:


> Winona Ryder, 46


I've had a sweet spot for Winona for quite a while now. I think she stole my heart at some point.


----------



## hefe

goblue97 said:


> I've had a sweet spot for Winona for quite a while now. I think she stole my heart at some point.


I see what you did there...


----------



## Hcour

goblue97 said:


> I've had a sweet spot for Winona for quite a while now. I think she stole my heart at some point.


You and many others. Not only was she a beauty, but she made a _lot_ of very good movies in the 80's and 90's. I think "Reality Bites" is one of best romantic comedy/drama's ever made.


----------



## Saturn_V

Hcour said:


> You and many others. Not only was she a beauty, but she made a _lot_ of very good movies in the 80's and 90's.


Even the bad Winona Ryder movies were fun to watch. Still looking for a copy of Welcome Home, Roxy Carmichael.


----------



## Mike20878

Ming-na Wen 54









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## andyw715

Gwendoline Yeo is 40, Wisdom of the Crowd


----------



## andyw715

Trine Christensen, 40; The Preacher


----------



## RGM1138

Mike20878 said:


> Ming-na Wen 54
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I know she uses stunt people for the heavy stuff, but is quite flexible herself.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

It amuses me that Ming-na Wen and Robert Taylor (Longmire) were born in the same year. I like to say that on average, they look their age.


----------



## andyw715

Savannah Guthrie is 45


----------



## John Gillespie

andyw715 said:


> Savannah Guthrie is 45


And looking for a co-host! (TV single)


----------



## mrizzo80

Savannah's coworker, Chris Jansing, is almost 61! Not a great expression on her face in the screengrab, but it's a very recent photo.


----------



## Mike20878

mrizzo80 said:


> Savannah's coworker, Chris Jansing, is almost 61! Not a great expression on her face in the screengrab, but it's a very recent photo.


Get outta here! 61?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## BradJW

She's actually only (only) 60. 

Almost feel guilty for oogling - what with all the sexual harrassment stuff.

Almost.


----------



## getreal

Has this thread changed to include talking heads instead of being focused on actresses? What about singers and dancers and <gulp> reality show characters (who, I suppose, are technically "actresses")? What about trans-folks? I'm just asking, cause the thread seems to be taking a new direction. Should the thread title be changed?


----------



## efilippi

Shania Hampton from Shameless


----------



## Dan203

John Gillespie said:


> Newest member Maggie Gyllenhaal (DOB 11/16/77)
> View attachment 31560


She is not hot at all. I don't get why she's the love interest in so many movies rather then the ugly best friend.


----------



## efilippi

No luck today.couldn't get the photo to and then couldn't figure out how to delete the post.


----------



## BrettStah

efilippi said:


> Shania Hampton from Shameless


Shanola.


----------



## Dan203

efilippi said:


> No luck today.couldn't get the photo to and then couldn't figure out how to delete the post.


----------



## andyw715

Natalie Brown, 44; The Strain, XX


----------



## andyw715

Paula Garcés, 43


----------



## andyw715

Julie Benz, 45; Hawaii 5-0, training Day


----------



## Craigbob

Tea Leoni. 51 and still amazing looking.


----------



## goblue97

andyw715 said:


> Paula Garcés, 43


Get out. She looks like a 20 something (if that).


----------



## goblue97

Annie Parisse - I know her from The Pacific but I believe she's done some work on Law and Order as well.


----------



## Allanon

*Katheryn Winnick* - Vikings - (Just turned 40)


----------



## goblue97

Allanon said:


> *Katheryn Winnick* - Vikings - (Just turned 40)


She seems to have held up quite well.


----------



## MikeCC

goblue97 said:


> She seems to have held up quite well.


Yep, although I suspect the underwire helped.

Diggity!


----------



## uncdrew

It's all that Viking Cross Fit. Lift boat up cliff. Push boat across land. Lower boat into water. Repeat.


----------



## cherry ghost

cherry ghost said:


> If Kate Beckinsale ever does TV, this thread is over


Amazon and ITV Greenlight 'The Widow,' Starring Kate Beckinsale


----------



## Saturn_V

Judy Greer, 42
Archer, Casual, Easy









I would love to be her supervisor.


----------



## trainman

Saturn_V said:


> Judy Greer, 42
> Archer, Casual, Easy


Probably should clarify that those are names of shows she's been on, not a description of her personality (as far as I know).


----------



## smak

Well...










-smak-


----------



## uncdrew

cherry ghost said:


> Amazon and ITV Greenlight 'The Widow,' Starring Kate Beckinsale


Is she pretty?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

uncdrew said:


> Is she pretty?


From the article:








In order to preserve what's left of my faith in the fairness of the universe, I'm going to choose to believe that's an old photo.


----------



## DevdogAZ

This picture was taken on December 7, 2017:










She's 44, will be 45 in summer 2018.


----------



## mrizzo80

It gets dark early in December, so high beams are important. Safety first!


----------



## Mike20878

DevdogAZ said:


> This picture was taken on December 7, 2017:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's 44, will be 45 in summer 2018.


It's a bit nipply in there.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## BrettStah

Mike20878 said:


> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Not sure you're aware of what Tapatalk is adding to all of your posts...


----------



## Mike20878

BrettStah said:


> Not sure you're aware of what Tapatalk is adding to all of your posts...


Yeah, I don't really care.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Mike20878 said:


> Yeah, I don't really care.


But there are a lot of people who do, so don't be a ******.


----------



## Tony_T

andyw715 said:


> Paula Garcés, 43


Watching "Tina" now on Hulu ("The Shield" at 32):


----------



## warrenn

DevdogAZ said:


> But there are a lot of people who do, so don't be a ******.


{Please don't let this derail one of the most awesome threads on the internetraying::babyangel:}


----------



## Craigbob

41 I'll add Gail Simmons here. she's kinda Tiffany Thiessen hot.


----------



## MikeCC

Who is she? The only thing I could find on imdb was some sort of chef or something.


----------



## Azlen

MikeCC said:


> Who is she? The only thing I could find on imdb was some sort of chef or something.


She's one of the judges on Top Chef.


----------



## gossamer88

She also hosted a Top Chef spinoff called Just Deserts. It was cancelled after two seasons.


----------



## Mike20878

DevdogAZ said:


> But there are a lot of people who do, so don't be a ******.


Excuse me? That was not clear at all from his post.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Anubys

Mike20878 said:


> Excuse me? That was not clear at all from his post.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Does this really need to be a difficult thing? it's an auto sig created by a stupid software. You didn't know about it and it bugs some people. It was pointed out. It's not about winning or pride or giving-in. It doesn't have to be a big deal. We won't think less of you. Just delete it and we can all move on. Thanks.


----------



## HobokenSkier

Anubys said:


> Does this really need to be a difficult thing? it's an auto sig created by a stupid software. You didn't know about it and it bugs some people. It was pointed out. It's not about winning or pride or giving-in. It doesn't have to be a big deal. We won't think less of you. Just delete it and we can all move on. Thanks.


And if it is really annoying there is block functionality


----------



## Anubys

HobokenSkier said:


> And if it is really annoying there is block functionality


There's no need to do that...it's just a silly auto-sig...why make it into a fight? I want to see all the posts from everyone...no need to go to war over it...it's just not important...I want pics of pretty 40-somethings


----------



## efilippi

My feeling is that Mike did indeed know it was there and felt it was no big deal. Then others here chimed in with the "hey stupid, can't you see what you're posting" thing and he pushed back a little. I agree that it's much too little to talk about.

Back to the ladies, please.


----------



## Mike20878

Nope, already deleted it. I'm just shocked at the animosity. Since when is a sig offensive?


----------



## Hoffer

Mike20878 said:


> Nope, already deleted it. I'm just shocked at the animosity. Since when is a sig offensive?


Real signatures come below a dotted line and are easily ignored. The Tapatalk advertisement is not a signature and people end up reading it on every post, or they read half of it before realizing what they're reading. It's just annoying and people complain about it all the time. I can't imagine this is the first time you've noticed this.

I wish the forum software would just auto-delete it or something.


----------



## Mike20878

Hoffer said:


> Real signatures come below a dotted line and are easily ignored. The Tapatalk advertisement is not a signature and people end up reading it on every post, or they read half of it before realizing what they're reading. It's just annoying and people complain about it all the time. I can't imagine this is the first time you've noticed this.
> 
> I wish the forum software would just auto-delete it or something.


No, I'm not that active to have noticed anybody say anything about it to anyone else. It was one line so I never considered it to be intrusive.

The first mention I thought was just an fyi to me. So the other guy didn't have to be such a prick.


----------



## BrettStah

Mike20878 said:


> The first mention I thought was just an fyi to me.


Yep, that's all it was... Thanks for removing it!


----------



## JohnB1000

Just saw Catherine Zeta Jones on my TV.


----------



## Anubys

JohnB1000 said:


> Just saw Catherine Zeta Jones on my TV.
> 
> View attachment 32416


She's pretty but will give you cancer!


----------



## cheesesteak

I would never have thought that was her in that picture.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Mike20878 said:


> No, I'm not that active to have noticed anybody say anything about it to anyone else. It was one line so I never considered it to be intrusive.
> 
> The first mention I thought was just an fyi to me. So the other guy didn't have to be such a prick.


Thanks for removing your spam-sig. I was not intending to be a prick. We've had this issue come up so often on TCF that your response to the initial request seemed like you were saying "Yeah, I know it's there, I like it there, so F off." That's where my response was coming from. If you truly were unaware of how much most people here hate the Tapatalk spam, then I'm sorry.


----------



## mrizzo80

Jennifer Aniston was looking good, as always, at the Golden Globes last night. She'll be 49 next month.


----------



## HerronScott

DevdogAZ said:


> . If you truly were unaware of how much most people here hate the Tapatalk spam, then I'm sorry.


Why do people hate it so much? That's the part I don't get. (Doesn't bother me). 

Scott


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

HerronScott said:


> Why do people hate it so much? That's the part I don't get. (Doesn't bother me).
> 
> Scott


It is kind of annoying (for me) to see advertising within a post.


----------



## DVR_Dave

HerronScott said:


> Why do people hate it so much? That's the part I don't get. (Doesn't bother me).
> 
> *Scott*





Rob Helmerichs said:


> It is kind of annoying (for me) to see advertising within a post.


Yeah, HerronScott is advertising for Kimberly Clark's Scott brand.


----------



## tivooop

Rob Helmerichs said:


> It is kind of annoying (for me) to see advertising within a post.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

I don't see that...


----------



## astrohip

tivooop said:


> View attachment 32431


I don't see it either. Between the TCF Club and ad-blockers, I never see ads.


----------



## 7thton

I just saw Molly's Game.

I cannot believe that Jessica Chastain is 40!


----------



## Tony_T

Rob Helmerichs said:


> It is kind of annoying (for me) to see advertising within a post.


&#8230;.says a TCF Club Member


----------



## Steveknj

warrenn said:


> {Please don't let this derail one of the most awesome threads on the internetraying::babyangel:}


Thank you thank you 

On the taptalk thing....people get bent out of shape over the dumbest things sometimes.


----------



## Steveknj

astrohip said:


> I don't see it either. Between the TCF Club and ad-blockers, I never see ads.


Most people do though.


----------



## terpfan1980

Steveknj said:


> Thank you thank you
> 
> On the taptalk thing....people get bent out of shape over the dumbest things sometimes.


Who you tellin' to get bent?   

Now, get back to the task at hand - post more pictures of hawt actresses please!!!


----------



## andyw715

Jennifer Beals is 54, Taken (literally as well)


----------



## JohnB1000

Jordana Spiro, currently in Ozark.


----------



## Steveknj

I went back and checked who my original post was for (Andrea Roth) and realized she's now 50!! Shame we haven't seen her in more things since Rescue Me. I know she had a part in the short lived show Ringer, but nothing much of substance after.


----------



## Mike20878

Who is that?


----------



## Tony_T

Natalie Zea, 42, The Detour.


----------



## Mike20878

Tony_T said:


> Natalie Zea, 42, The Detour.


Hubba Hubba


----------



## efilippi

I hadn't heard of the Detour before but I'm going to check it out!


----------



## mrizzo80

efilippi said:


> I hadn't heard of the Detour before but I'm going to check it out!


This week's episode (S3E3) is definitely worth watching. 

EDIT: should have said S3*E2*.


----------



## Tony_T

mrizzo80 said:


> This week's episode (S3E3) is definitely worth watching.


It was that after that ep that I looked up her age and posted


----------



## Anubys

efilippi said:


> I hadn't heard of the Detour before but I'm going to check it out!


The fact that I get to watch her only adds to my enjoyment. She is so fraking hot and cute and everything in between!

oh, and the show is great too


----------



## Anubys

Tony_T said:


> Natalie Zea, 42, The Detour.


I would like a button that says "Like time a 100", please!


----------



## Anubys

mrizzo80 said:


> This week's episode (S3E3) is definitely worth watching.


When did that air? I can't find it using my magic means...only up to E2 is up...


----------



## Tony_T

Anubys said:


> The fact that I get to watch her only adds to my enjoyment. She is so fraking hot and cute and everything in between!
> 
> oh, and the show is great too


She usually does dramas. AFAIK, this is her first comedy.
First saw her on FX's "*Justified*" - 2010 (also a great show):

_Actress Natalie Zea attends the premiere of FX Networks & Sony Pictures Television's "Justified" Season 3 at the Directots Guild of America on January 10, 2012 in Los Angeles, California.:_


----------



## mrizzo80

Anubys said:


> When did that air? I can't find it using my magic means...only up to E2 is up...


This week. I think the TiVo guide data thinks it was episode 2, but it was the third episode this season.

EDIT: Nevermind, I'm an idiot. It was S3E2, and the TiVo guide data is correct.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Anubys said:


> When did that air? I can't find it using my magic means...only up to E2 is up...


It was actually just episode 2 this week. He made a mistake. If you've seen E2, you know what he's talking about.

And I knew Natalie Zea had been mentioned before in the thread and when I searched, I was reminded of this old gem [Sarah Rafferty]:


----------



## getbak

It's funny, I watched this week's episode of The Detour last night and thought of this thread. When I came here and saw that there were new posts in the thread, I thought, "I bet it's Natalie Zea", and it was.


----------



## wtherrell

How old is 'Becca Romjin?
Couldn't find a pic to post.


----------



## getbak

Romijn is 45.


----------



## Mike20878

wtherrell said:


> How old is 'Becca Romjin?
> Couldn't find a pic to post.


45


----------



## Graymalkin

I remember Natalie Zea from "Dirty Sexy Money," which also featured Zoe McLellan, who's now 43:










More recently she was on "NCIS: New Orleans" for the first two seasons (and apparently on "Designated Survivor" last year, which I don't watch).


----------



## Mike20878

Marie Osmond, 58


----------



## Mike20878

Marina Sirtis 62


----------



## efilippi

When was that photo taken?


----------



## Saturn_V

yeah, I've seen recent convention video of Marina, and she did not look like that.


----------



## Mike20878

efilippi said:


> When was that photo taken?


Not sure. I filtered for "latest" images and that was on a 2018 page at least.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Here's the latest one I can fined, from Sept. 3, 2016 at a Star Trek event in NYC:


----------



## ayedee




----------



## UTV2TiVo

The goal of this thread is NOT to find worse pictures of an actress than previous posters.


----------



## Hcour

Actually, I've never quite understood the goal of this thread. If the whole reason is to look at pics of hot actresses why not just have a thread entitled "Hawtest 18+ Year Old Actress on TV"? Hell, I'd subscribe to it.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Hcour said:


> Actually, I've never quite understood the goal of this thread. If the whole reason is to look at pics of hot actresses why not just have a thread entitled "Hawtest 18+ Year Old Actress on TV"? Hell, I'd subscribe to it.


Because some of us are a little too old to be lusting after girls that age, and we appreciate beautiful women who are a little older.

There actually was a companion thread for 30+ Actresses on TV. Once the admins are done working on the site and the search is operational, someone can find and resurrect that thread as I'm sure there are hundreds of good candidates to be posted since the last time that thread was bumped.


----------



## Hcour

DevdogAZ said:


> Because some of us are a little too old to be lusting after girls that age


Ohhhh. Ok. (wink, wink)


----------



## Saturn_V

Hcour said:


> Actually, I've never quite understood the goal of this thread. If the whole reason is to look at pics of hot actresses why not just have a thread entitled "Hawtest 18+ Year Old Actress on TV"? Hell, I'd subscribe to it.


I've seen "Babe / Hottest" threads on other forums, and they're seldom tasteful. They frequently boil down to 16+ Bathing Suit/Lingerie model spreads that really push the NSFW envelope. I wouldn't subscribe, even if I didn't have a hang-up about "lusting after girls that age";


----------



## ayedee

Why not just use Google to search for images of the kind of women you like? Makes no sense to have this thread.


----------



## UTV2TiVo

ayedee said:


> Why not just use Google to search for images of the kind of women you like? Makes no sense to have this thread.


You're right. Nothing to see here. Move on...


----------



## jsmeeker

ayedee said:


> Why not just use Google to search for images of the kind of women you like? Makes no sense to have this thread.


It lets us know who has recently turned 40


----------



## zalusky

jsmeeker said:


> It lets us know who has recently turned 40


These pictures are pre-screened by our Tivo peers.


----------



## hefe

Crowdsourced and curated. Better than random search.


----------



## smak

It’s for science. 


-smak-


----------



## JohnB1000

The thread is for pleasure and to make people happy. Apologies. 

I also agree we should not be complaining about pictures and looking for worse ones


----------



## getreal

Mike20878 said:


> Marina Sirtis 62
> View attachment 32774


Is it just me, or is her left armpit a bit too sexy?


----------



## getreal

Molly Ringwald still fabulous at 40+10


----------



## uncdrew

This thread helps me find new shows to watch.

Oh, I also love reading the articles.


----------



## MacThor

Sarah Shahi turned 40 this year.


----------



## gossamer88

All these young ladies turned 40 last year.


----------



## jay_man2

I thought this thread was dead and locked. Surprise.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

If this thread can survive, it give one hope in a time of pandemic...


----------



## JohnB1000

Still over 40


----------



## Wil

If I become a US Senator someday, will my participation in this thread, if discovered, force me to resign? Would I have to give up the idea of running for president?


----------



## jay_man2

Wil said:


> If I become a US Senator someday, will my participation in this thread, if discovered, force me to resign? Would I have to give up the idea of running for president?


Only if you have lust in your heart.


----------



## hefe

Wil said:


> If I become a US Senator someday, will my participation in this thread, if discovered, force me to resign? Would I have to give up the idea of running for president?


Based on recent history, not at all.


----------



## MacThor

Rob Helmerichs said:


> If this thread can survive, it give one hope in a time of pandemic...


You're welcome.
This thread is approaching 13 years old. It has built up plenty of antibodies. It will survive beyond many of us.

I saw Sarah Shahi during a quarantine-induced trailer binge, in an upcoming movie with Alicia Silverstone (also over 40) and Rob Cordrey. Absolutely stunning. It's a testament to this thread's vitality that my next thought was "I wonder if she's over 40?"


----------



## Steveknj

As always I say....You're welcome


----------



## JohnB1000

When the actual point is to post a picture.


----------



## Ceciliachavez75

MacThor said:


> Sarah Shahi turned 40 this year.


She is absolutely gorgeous and super underrated!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## justen_m

Ceciliachavez75 said:


> She is absolutely gorgeous and super underrated!


It's only been 20 years since Sarah Shahi graced the cover of the 2000 Dallas Cowboys Cheerleaders Swimsuit Calendar.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

And since then, she's aged almost 10 years!


----------



## Steveknj

I thought the reason this thread was "shut down" before was we couldn't post pictures? Has something changed that we could now? (and if so, that's awesome!!)


----------



## dtle

I think the rule about posting pictures were loosen due to the change in ownership of the website.


----------



## Howie

I think before we were getting a little bit too racy with some of our posts, and maybe someone complained.


----------



## Dan203

Howie said:


> I think before we were getting a little bit too racy with some of our posts, and maybe someone complained.


Trust me someone always complains.


----------



## JohnB1000

The story was that we could not post copyrighted photos.


----------



## hefe

Well, all photos have copyright, so that's pretty much the end.


----------



## JohnB1000

Not exactly true though I am sure you are being pedantic. It was the previous owners excuse, they did not apply the rule in other threads.


----------



## JohnB1000

Trying to be on topic
Laura Prepon and Zoey Deschanel both recently 40.


----------



## hefe

JohnB1000 said:


> Not exactly true though I am sure you are being pedantic. It was the previous owners excuse, they did not apply the rule in other threads.


I wasn't around or paying attention whenever there was a previous problem, so I'm just reacting to your information. Although I'll grant that I'm simplifying... Some photos are old enough that their copyright is expired.


----------



## Steveknj

hefe said:


> I wasn't around or paying attention whenever there was a previous problem, so I'm just reacting to your information. Although I'll grant that I'm simplifying... Some photos are old enough that their copyright is expired.


I thought that Getty Images are now free to use as long as it's posted that's where they came from?


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel

I think the broader complaint was gross sexism and immature attitudes. Even the title is somewhat offensive - actress seems to be a non-PC term and is specific. If this had started out as actors, then maybe we'd have some hot men included.

Not that any of that stopped me from clicking on this thread.


----------



## hefe

Steveknj said:


> I thought that Getty Images are now free to use as long as it's posted that's where they came from?


I have no idea. I'm not aware of what the issue was.


----------



## Tony_T

54

__
http://instagr.am/p/B-Sdsp6l6R1/


----------



## efilippi

Oh my. That lady sure is blessed. I'm happy for her.


----------



## Dan203

Tony_T said:


> 54
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B-Sdsp6l6R1/


----------



## andyw715

Ok I'll be sexist and immature....but dang Elizabeth....


----------



## cwerdna

mooseAndSquirrel said:


> I think the broader complaint was gross sexism and immature attitudes. Even the title is somewhat offensive - actress seems to be a non-PC term and is specific. If this had started out as actors, then maybe we'd have some hot men included.
> 
> Not that any of that stopped me from clicking on this thread.


As a counterbalance, someone could start a Hawtest 40+ year old actor on TV or something like that... I wouldn't be interested but might that make things "better"?


----------



## Bierboy

cwerdna said:


> As a counterbalance, someone could start a Hawtest 40+ year old actor on TV or something like that... I wouldn't be interested but might that make things "better"?


:thumbsdown:


----------



## MacThor

Or we could just sap all the fun out of this thread...........


----------



## Steveknj

mooseAndSquirrel said:


> I think the broader complaint was gross sexism and immature attitudes. Even the title is somewhat offensive - actress seems to be a non-PC term and is specific. If this had started out as actors, then maybe we'd have some hot men included.
> 
> Not that any of that stopped me from clicking on this thread.


At the time, I was unaware that it was not "PC" to say actress. Now I know it is (although, it's all so silly). As for sexism, as someone said, nobody ever stopped someone from starting an "actor" thread.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Bierboy said:


> :thumbsdown:


Why are you so prejudiced against straight women and gay men?


----------



## Tony_T

Marisa Tomei 55


__
http://instagr.am/p/B8XCczqhVIO/


----------



## gossamer88

She's not on TV  But I don't care. A huge favorite of mine ever since 'A Different World'.


----------



## Tony_T

gossamer88 said:


> She's not on TV  But I don't care. A huge favorite of mine ever since 'A Different World'.


She was also a guest star on "Rescue Me" for a season (I'm re-watching)


----------



## Tony_T

Tony_T said:


> She was also a guest star on "Rescue Me" for a season (I'm re-watching)


...and speaking of "Rescue Me", from post #1 of the thread:
52


----------



## gossamer88

If you're gonna bring up Ant-Man and The Wasp then ya gotta mention Evangeline Lilly. Not on TV (unless you're watching LOST) turned 40 last August.


----------



## ej42137

Thanks for getting this thread back on message with the pix!


----------



## DevdogAZ

Steveknj said:


> At the time, I was unaware that it was not "PC" to say actress. Now I know it is (although, it's all so silly). As for sexism, as someone said, nobody ever stopped someone from starting an "actor" thread.


Plus the Oscars still calls their awards Best Actress in a Leading Role and Best Actress in a Supporting Role, so it's clearly not so objectionable.


----------



## Adam1115

Is Mila Kunis 40 yet?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Adam1115 said:


> Is Mila Kunis 40 yet?


Pfft. Not even close! (37)


----------



## gossamer88

These Hawties turned 40 this year:

Zooey Deschanel - January
Christina Ricci - February
Eva Green - July
Kristen Bell - July
Olivia Munn - July
Michelle Williams - September
Eliza Dushku - December


----------



## getbak

I remember when creepy old men were counting down the days until Britney Spears' 18th birthday.

She's one of the celebrities turning 40 in 2021 (although, not until December).


----------



## spartanstew

getbak said:


> I remember when creepy old men


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

spartanstew said:


>


:hushed: [looks]


----------



## efilippi

When I think Christina Ricci I think "Black Snake Moan". 

Golly.


----------



## Tony_T

Wednesday


----------



## gossamer88

getbak said:


> I remember when creepy old men were counting down the days until Britney Spears' 18th birthday.
> 
> She's one of the celebrities turning 40 in 2021 (although, not until December).


Here are others:

Carrie **** - January
Julia Stiles - March
Jessica Alba - April
Natalie Portman - June
Meghan Markle - August
Rachel Bilson - August
Sienna Miller - December
Krysten Ritter - December


----------



## cheesesteak

gossamer88 said:


> These Hawties turned 40 this year:
> 
> Zooey Deschanel - January
> Christina Ricci - February
> Eva Green - July
> Kristen Bell - July
> Olivia Munn - July
> Michelle Williams - September
> Eliza Dushku - December


I'll take a Kristin Bell to go, please.


----------



## gossamer88

cheesesteak said:


> I'll take a Kristin Bell to go, please.


My favorite from that list is Eliza Dushku. But she has not done anything since 2017. I wonder what happened.


----------



## DouglasPHill

Weird regarding Eliza Dushku, she starred in this one show about a bunch of women who could be programmed to be any woman. I don't remember the details but I do remember that much of the time the programming had to do with adult things and I also remember in the very first episode she wore a dress and I have no idea how the camera crew kept from showing more than they should. I feel like I read years later that she didn't want to be considered a sex symbol. (or maybe I'm just making this up) 

My pick from the list, Jessica Alba


----------



## Anotherpyr

DouglasPHill said:


> Weird regarding Eliza Dushku, she starred in this one show about a bunch of women who could be programmed to be any woman. I don't remember the details but I do remember that much of the time the programming had to do with adult things and I also remember in the very first episode she wore a dress and I have no idea how the camera crew kept from showing more than they should. I feel like I read years later that she didn't want to be considered a sex symbol. (or maybe I'm just making this up)
> 
> My pick from the list, Jessica Alba


Doll House?

Wasn't just women if that's the one you're thinking of


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Dhusku's last stint in Hollywood (on Bull) ended very, very badly (she was fired, apparently for reporting a costar for sexual harassment; a lawsuit followed, which was settled in her favor). It's possible she just isn't in the mood to dive back in yet?


----------



## Fl_Gulfer

Eva Green my fav.


----------



## gchance

gossamer88 said:


> My favorite from that list is Eliza Dushku. But she has not done anything since 2017. I wonder what happened.


Here's an update from 2019. Eliza Dushku slams NDA from CBS' $9.5M payout after claims of harassment


----------



## gossamer88

gchance said:


> Here's an update from 2019. Eliza Dushku slams NDA from CBS' $9.5M payout after claims of harassment


Damn and it looks like it happened around the time of the metoo movement.


----------



## Steveknj

What's weird is that when I started this thread, I was still in my 40s. Now these women turning 40 are like kids to me


----------



## Howie

Steveknj said:


> What's weird is that when I started this thread, I was still in my 40s. Now these women turning 40 are like kids to me


Cradle robber!


----------



## gossamer88

Steveknj said:


> What's weird is that when I started this thread, I was still in my 40s. Now these women turning 40 are like kids to me


Haha...I was in my (late) 40s as well.


----------



## Adam1115

getbak said:


> I remember when creepy old men were counting down the days until Britney Spears' 18th birthday.
> 
> She's one of the celebrities turning 40 in 2021 (although, not until December).


What the hell??

She looks great, though.


----------



## zalusky

Steveknj said:


> What's weird is that when I started this thread, I was still in my 40s. Now these women turning 40 are like kids to me


Worse than that I think how old I was when they were newborns and its definitely cradle robbing!


----------



## gchance

gossamer88 said:


> Damn and it looks like it happened around the time of the metoo movement.


What gets me most is this:

""I need the distance to recalibrate and start a family," Dushku told Time. "But I don't want people to think coming forward means ending your career. I could be acting. I could be in L.A. I just need to be here right now."


----------



## JohnB1000

Kate Beckinsale is still over 40 let's just close out the thread.


----------



## dwatt

JohnB1000 said:


> Kate Beckinsale is still over 40 let's just close out the thread.


Just because you have the most posts in the thread doesn't mean your vote has more weight than anyone elses.


----------



## JohnB1000

Facts is facts.


----------



## getbak

She's about 3 weeks older than me.

One of us has aged a lot better than the other.


----------



## DouglasPHill

JohnB1000 said:


> Kate Beckinsale is still over 40 let's just close out the thread.


Agreed, but she prefers the other end of the age spectrum, creepy old guys be damned.


----------



## cheesesteak

Her knees are to bony.


----------



## jlb

Catherine Bell?


----------



## gossamer88

cheesesteak said:


> Her knees are to bony.


And too sharp


----------



## Tony_T

JohnB1000 said:


> Kate Beckinsale is still over 40 let's just close out the thread.


Elizabeth Hurley is Double Nickles:


__
http://instagr.am/p/CG5FVNylrGI/


----------



## wtherrell

How old is Shahi? 

Sent from my SM-G988U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

wtherrell said:


> How old is Shahi?


40.


----------



## dwatt

getbak said:


> She's about 3 weeks older than me.
> 
> One of us has aged a lot better than the other.


You must look spectacular.


----------



## Anubys

gchance said:


> What gets me most is this:
> 
> ""I need the distance to recalibrate and start a family," Dushku told Time. "But I don't want people to think coming forward means ending your career. I could be acting. I could be in L.A. I just need to be here right now."


I'm dying to know the origin of my quote in your autosig...is she eligible for this thread, whoever she is?


----------



## gchance

Anubys said:


> I'm dying to know the origin of my quote in your autosig...is she eligible for this thread, whoever she is?


It's from a 2012 thread for Asylum of the Daleks, I just did some research and it seems you were talking about Jenna Coleman in a red dress. I'd have to watch the episode to be sure.

And no, she isn't eligible.









Looking at the episode, YES it was Jenna Coleman, guest-starring before she became a companion.


----------



## Anubys

ah...thanks...when I saw "Companion" I only thought of Firefly...


----------



## ct1

We've seen her a number of times in this thread already:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463153302968872960
(Hat Tip: The Mandalorian - Chapter 16 - 'The Rescue' (S2:E8))


----------



## zuko3984

JohnB1000 said:


> Kate Beckinsale is still over 40 let's just close out the thread.


Talking about Kate Beckinsale I can't resist posting this
Me and Kate Beckinsale by zuko1312, on Flickr


----------



## cheesesteak

^Lucky you!


----------



## Bierboy

Lucky her!!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Bierboy said:


> Lucky her!!


Heh...my thought was, "poor thing has to do that ALL FRICKIN' DAY!"

Which is no reflection on the zukster. Just seems like that must be a special kind of hell...cuddling up to hundreds if not thousands of random people and having to look like you're enjoying yourself.


----------



## Tony_T

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Heh...my thought was, "poor thing has to do that ALL FRICKIN' DAY!"
> 
> Which is no reflection on the zukster. Just seems like that must be a special kind of hell...cuddling up to hundreds if not thousands of random people and having to look like you're enjoying yourself.


One of the few benefits of social distancing


----------



## zuko3984

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Heh...my thought was, "poor thing has to do that ALL FRICKIN' DAY!"
> 
> Which is no reflection on the zukster. Just seems like that must be a special kind of hell...cuddling up to hundreds if not thousands of random people and having to look like you're enjoying yourself.


I think most of the celebrities that do these photo ops enjoy it and enjoy meeting the fans. And while I doubt someone like Kate Beckinsale need the money, the amount of money that they make doing this is insane.


----------



## DouglasPHill

I'd never wash that shirt again.


----------



## Wilhite

Hover Hand!


----------



## zuko3984

Can't help myself from posting more pics.
Evangeline Lilly
Me and Evangeline Lilly by zuko1312, on Flickr

Kristen Bell
Kristen Bell @ FX convention by zuko1312, on Flickr

Jennifer Morrison
Me and Jennifer Morrison by zuko1312, on Flickr

Kate Hudson
Me and Kate Hudson by zuko1312, on Flickr

Cameron Diaz
Cameron Diaz and Me at Barnes & Noble Union Square by zuko1312, on Flickr

Morena Baccarin
Me and Morena Baccarin by zuko1312, on Flickr


----------



## Adam1115

Just curious how hot of a woman it would take to get a smile out of you? ;p


----------



## astrohip

Adam1115 said:


> Just curious how hot of a woman it would take to get a smile out of you? ;p


I saw a half-grin with Kristen Bell. So we know who his Freebie is .

PS: She's mine too.


----------



## Anubys

astrohip said:


> I saw a half-grin with Kristen Bell. So we know who his Freebie is .
> 
> PS: She's mine too.


Look again...that's a smirk...basically "meh, I guess I would do her if I HAD to"...


----------



## trainman

Anubys said:


> Look again...that's a smirk...basically "meh, I guess I would do her if I HAD to"...


No, honey, I swear... aliens just happened to randomly kidnap me and Kristen Bell to use as a breeding pair! They had laser pistols pointed at our heads and everything!


----------



## Saturn_V

A few Scrubs shuffles on PLEX reminded me of her, and she's in the new version of "The Stand" And holy cats, do we have a 50+ thread?










This was dated May 2019. 22 years after Boogie Nights. She'll always be my Rollergirl.


----------



## Steveknj

Saturn_V said:


> A few Scrubs shuffles on PLEX reminded me of her, and she's in the new version of "The Stand" And holy cats, do we have a 50+ thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was dated May 2019. 22 years after Boogie Nights. She'll always be my Rollergirl.


Who is that?

And yea, we need a 50+ thread


----------



## dwatt

Steveknj said:


> Who is that?
> 
> And yea, we need a 50+ thread


Heather Graham is roller girl.


----------



## Steveknj

dwatt said:


> Heather Graham is roller girl.


I haven't seen Boogie Nights in 20 years, so I don't remember much about it. I do remember her now in Scrubs.


----------



## Tony_T

_"Yeah Baby!"_


----------



## smak

zuko3984 said:


> Can't help myself from posting more pics.
> Evangeline Lilly
> Me and Evangeline Lilly by zuko1312, on Flickr
> 
> Kristen Bell
> Kristen Bell @ FX convention by zuko1312, on Flickr
> 
> Jennifer Morrison
> Me and Jennifer Morrison by zuko1312, on Flickr
> 
> Kate Hudson
> Me and Kate Hudson by zuko1312, on Flickr
> 
> Cameron Diaz
> Cameron Diaz and Me at Barnes & Noble Union Square by zuko1312, on Flickr
> 
> Morena Baccarin
> Me and Morena Baccarin by zuko1312, on Flickr


i need to go to one of these all female conventions.

-smak-


----------



## Howie

Zuko must have some serious pheromones going on to be able to attract women like that. Some men have it and some don't. If I was wearing a hat I'd take it off to him. I just hope all those women don't get in a cat fight over him.


----------



## Anubys

Howie said:


> Zuko must have some serious pheromones going on to be able to attract women like that. Some men have it and some don't. If I was wearing a hat I'd take it off to him. I just hope all those women don't get in a cat fight over him.


I hope they do! where do I sign up for that?


----------



## andyw715

Élodie Yung - 2.22.1981 - Elektra


----------



## efilippi

Attractive but I've never heard of her. I am a bit of a hermit.


----------



## Hoffer

I didn't recognize her, until I saw "Elektra". Then I assumed it was Elektra from the Netflix Daredevil show, and it appears I'm right.


----------



## gossamer88

One of my favs, Carrie ****, turned 40 last month.


----------



## andyw715

Floriana Lima - I'm watching Netflix's The Punisher and she is a Dr on that show and various others since 2008


----------



## Howie

She can examine my prostate any day.


----------



## Tony_T

Jenna Dewan b. 12/03/80
(Currently on ABC's "The Rookie")


----------



## UTV2TiVo

Solid revival of the thread!


----------

